# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  آتش مهار

## atashmahar1

تجهیزات ایمنی و آتش نشانی که هر محل کسب و کار متفاوت به آن نیاز دارد لباس یکبار مصرف صنعتی

با توجه به اینکه ساختار هر کسب و کاری متفاوت است، اما برخی از قطعات اصلی تجهیزات ایمنی و آتش نشانی وجود دارد که هر سازمان در محیط اداری، انبار یا کارخانه به آن نیاز دارد. بارها پیش آمده که شنیده باشیم یا حتی تجربه کرده باشیم که وجود یک کپسول آتش نشانی و یا یک جعبه آتش نشانی (فایرباکس) در محل کار یا منزل باعث شده خسارت حادثه به وجود آمده بسیار پایین بیاید. 



کپسول های اتش نشانی 

اولین چیزی که در مورد اطفا حریق و ایمنی در برابر آتش سوزی به نظر می می آید کپسول های آتش نشانی است. هر فضای کاری نیاز به حداقل یک کپسول آتش نشانی دارد. تعداد و انواع مختلف خاموش کننده های مورد نیاز با توجه به اندازه محل شما و همچنین نوع خطرات آتش سوزی مربوط به دفتر، کارخانه یا انبار شما بستگی دارد، اما قطعا نیاز به یک یا چند مورد زیر خواهد بود: 

اعلام حریق

خاموش کننده دی اکسید کربن: برای تمام خطرات الکتریکی و جایی که مایعات قابل اشتعال و غیره در حال استفاده هستند به عنوان مواد حساس و ظریف بی ضرر و ایده آل است. 

خاموش کننده فوم آتش نشانی: یک راه حل مناسب برای استفاده از چند ریسک. خمیر شيميايی خیس مانند روغن های سوختنی را سرد و سوزاندن دوباره شعله های آتش را کاهش می دهد. 

خاموش کننده آب: این نوع کپسول ها بصورت اسپری عمل کرده و مخصوص آتش سوزی های مواد چوبی و کاغذی است. 

خاموش کننده پودر: می تواند بیشترین آتش سوزی را که شامل چوب، کاغذ، مایعات قابل اشتعال و الکتریکی می شود، رفع کند. پودر آتش نشانی نیز می تواند در آتش سوزی خودرو استفاده شود و می تواند در اتومبیل یا وسایل نقلیه تجاری نصب شود. 





آتش نشانی برای آپارتمان 
سیستم های اعلام حریق آتش نشانی 

آلارم آتش برای هر ساختمان در یک کسب و کار ضروری است و باید به کار گرفته شود. ما طیف گسترده ای از سیستم های اعلام حریق در اختیار داریم که هر دو باتری و یا برق کار می کنند. آلارم های بصری نیز برای انبارها و جهت کارخانجات بسیار مفید هستند زیرا هشدار دوگانه را با استفاده از فناوری نور قرمز LED و همچنین زنگ و زنگ قابل شنیدن برای جلب توجه همه کارکنان در محدوده آن موقعیت را ارائه می دهند. کپسول آتش نشانی


علائم خروج آتش نشانی 

علائم خروج آتش نشانی برای همه شرکت ها ضروری است تا کاربران را به خروج درست راهنمایی کنند. 


روشنایی اضطراری 

در طول آتش سوزی، برق رسانی موجب افزایش خطر است ولی جهت امداد ، روشنایی برای کارکنان و مشتریان ضروری است تا از ایمن بیرون بیایند. چراغ اضطراری ارائه شده توسط و در حالت اضطراری جهت خروج و تخلیه محل تا 3 ساعت کار می کند. 


پتو آتش 

هیچ فضای آشپزخانه بدون یک پتو آتش نشانی کامل نیست تا شعله های آتش خاموش شود. پتوی نسوز آتش نشانی در طیف وسیعی از اندازه و در هر مورد سخت یا نرم، قابل دسترسی است. 


اسناد ایمنی آتش نشانی و کابینۀ ذخیره سازی سند 

ضروری است که تمام مدارک آتش سوزی را که یک افسر آتش نشانی نیاز دارد مانند مدارک ایمنی آتش نشانی شامل پرونده های مربوط به نگهداری تجهیزات آتش نشانی و برنامه های مرتبط با ساختمان، در یک مکان امن مانند کابینه ذخیره سازی ایمنی قفل ایمنی، حفظ کنید. 


جعبه کمکهای اولیه 

داشتن یک کیت کمک های اول با تمام متعلقات آن بصورت دست نخورده ضروری است. در طول سالها، کیت های مختلف و قطعات ممکن است مورد استفاده قرار گیرد، با این وجود، شما نه تنها مسئولیت تهیه یک کیت کمک های اولیه را بر عهده دارید ، بلکه شما برای جایگزینی محصولات منقضی یا استفاده شده در کیت باید پاسخ گو باشید ، بنابراین این فرصت را داشته باشید تا نگاه کنید و ببینید چه چیزی گم شده است تا مطمئن شوید که کسب و کار شما آمادگی کمک های اولیه تا رسیدن امداد را دارد. 


یکی از موادی که در تهیه لباس نسوز به کار می رود آزبست (پنبه نسوزASBEST) می باشد که مقاومت زیادی در برابر آتش دارد. آزبست ترکیبی از سیلیکات های معدنی مانند سیلیکات منگنز و سیلیکات آهن با ترکیبات پیچیده الیافی و کریستالی می باشد.لایه بیرونی و پوشش روی لباس نسوز از جنس کولار آلومینیومی است و این خاصیت آئینه بودن آن پرتوها و تشعشعات حرارتی را منعکس و حرارت را جذب نمی نماید. 
جنس و چگونگی ساخت لباس نسوز 

یکی از موادی که در تهیه لباس نسوز به کار می رود آزبست (پنبه نسوزASBEST) می باشد که مقاومت زیادی در برابر آتش دارد. آزبست ترکیبی از سیلیکات های معدنی مانند سیلیکات منگنز و سیلیکات آهن با ترکیبات پیچیده الیافی و کریستالی می باشد.لایه بیرونی و پوشش روی لباس نسوز از جنس کولار آلومینیومی است و این خاصیت آئینه بودن آن پرتوها و تشعشعات حرارتی را منعکس و حرارت را جذب نمی نماید. پتو نسوز


انواع لباس نسوز 

الف : محافظ در برابر شعله : 

با آن می توان مستقیم وارد شعله شد و معمولا سه لایه هستند. وزن آن بین 7 تا 12 کیلوگرم بوده و در محیط هایی که آتش حدود c ˚815 حرارت دارد می توان از آن استفاده کرد 

ب : محافظ در برابر حرارت : 

این نوع لباس در اماکن پرحرارت و معمولاً توسط کارگرانی که در قسمت کوره های مراکز صنعتی کار می کنند استفاده می شود. این لباس ها معمولاٌ از چندین لایه از جنس آزبست با رویه آلومینیومی ساخته شده است. 

خصوصیات فرد استفاده کننده از لباس نسوز 

:: آتش نشان حرفه ای باشد. 

:: از نظر روحی ، روانی و جسمی سالم باشد. 

:: لباس زیر شخص استفاده کننده پلاستیکی نباشد و از جنس عایق مانند نخ باشد. 

:: در صورت بروز هرگونه ناراحتی ناشی از حرارت، سریعاً محل را ترک نماید. 

:: حتی المقدور از لباس نسوز در فضای باز استفاده شود. 

:: به تعداد نفراتی که در عملیات لباس نسوز پوشیده اند، به همان تعداد نفرات دیگر لباس پوشیده و در خارج از محیط آتش سوزی آماده باشند. 

:: چنانچه لباس نسوز در عملیات پاره شد باید سریعاً محل را ترک و لباس را تعویض کرد. 

لباسهای نسوز از نظر شکل به 2 شکل دو تکه و یک تکه وجود دارند که بلوز بعضی از مدلهای آنها دارای محلی برای بستن دستگاه تنفسی هوای فشرده می باشند.لباس های نسوزی که در آتش نشانی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد، معمولاً شامل بلوز، شلوار ، دستکش، چکمه و کلاه با نقاب شیشه ای ضخیم می باشد. 
دستکش نیتریل


چگونگی ورود به محل حریق با لباس نسوز 

جهت خنک کردن فرد آتش نشان با لباس نسوز نباید از آب استفاده کرد، چون بر اثر حرارت آب بخار و از طریق درزهای لباس وارد لباس می باش. ولی می توان بصورت مهپاش جهت خنک کردن محیط و مسیر ورود آتش نشان استفاده نمود.بدلیل عدم دید کافی و ناآشنایی با محل نباید با لباس نسوز وارد فضای بسته گشت . در عملیات باید 2 نفر لباس نسوز پوشیده تا اگر برای نفر اول مشکلی پیش آمد نفر دوم او را کمک کند.لباسهای نسوز باید بعد از هر عملیات مورد بازدید قرار گیرد و در صورت نیاز با آب و موا شوینده شسته شده و خشک گردد. از سالم بودن لباس اطمینان حاصل و آن را در جای مخصوص قرار داده و برای عملیات بعدی آماده نگه می داریم. جعبه آتش نشانی

لباسهای محافظ در برابر مواد شیمیایی 

این لباسها مقاوم در برابر مواد شیمیایی می باشند و از جنسهای مختلفی چون *PVC ، *پارچه پلی امید با پوشش 2لایه از جنس بوتیل و با لایه بیرونی از جنس ویتون ، * مجموعه از مواد پلیمری که باعث مقاومت پارچه می شود ، * مواد پلاستیکی و مواد عالی پلیمری تهیه شده اند که بعضاً مجهز به سیستم تحویه هوا می باشند و در مدلهای مخلف ذیل موجود می باشند: 

• لباس شیمیائی ترل کِم 1000 

• لباس شیمیائی ترل کم سوپر 

• لباس شیمیائی ترل کم فوق سوپر 

• لباس شیمیائی ترل کم مدل VPS 

• لباس شیمیائی مدل TLU با کاربرد محدود 

• لباس شیمیایی ترل کم مدل HPS 

• لباسهای حفاظتی شیمیائی مجهز به سیستم جریان هوا 

• لباس ترکیبی منعکس کننده حرارت و مقاوم در برابر مواد شیمیایی 

محافظت کننده سر و صورت 

این محافظت کننده از جنس 100% نومکس دولایه می باشد و مانعی برای دید شخص استفاده کننده بوجود نمی آورد. 

چکمه های مقاوم در برابر مواد شیمیائی 

این نوع چکمه ها دارای استاندارد ایمنی EN 145 بوده و از جنس پولی یورتان برای حد اکثر حفاظت ساخته شده و صد جرقه و آنتی استاتیک می باشد. آتش مهار

دستکش های محافظ در برابر مواد شیمیائی 

این دستکش ها چند منظوره بوده و در مقابل مواد شیمیائی جامد، مایع و گاز دستها را محافظت می کند. لایه بیرونی آن از جنس PVC و آستر داخلی آن از جنس کتان با کیفیت زیاد ساخته شده است و در برابر عوامل فیزیکی مانند خراشیدگی و سائیدگی مقاوم بوده و طول آن 35 سانتی متر است. لباس یکبار مصرف

لباس های محافظ در برابر تشعشعات رادیو اکتیو 

در طبیعت و در شرایط معمولی موادی یافت می شود که از اتم های آنها پرتوهائی ساطع می شود. این مواد را رادیو اکتیو یا پرتو زا گویند. این ذرات به سه گونۀ آلفا α ، بتا β و گاما γ می باشند.یک ورقه کاغذ می تواند ذره آلفا و یک ورقۀ آلومینیومی به قطر 3 میلی متر می تواند ذرۀ بتا و یک جدار سربی به قطر 7 سانتیمتر می تواند باعث توقف پرتو گاما گردد. 

وسایل و لباس های حفاظت انفرادی 

حفاظت بدن : 

هنگام کار با مواد پرتوزا بر حسب مورد استفاده از روپوش های پارچه ای ساده ، لباس های مخصوص حفاظتی کامل و روپوش های آزمایشگاهی بر حسب نوع کار و محیط کار و عملیات متفاوت و متنوع می باشد.این روپوش ها می توانند از جنس پارچه های معمولی و روشن و بعضاً پلاستیکی ضد اسید و نسوز باشد. 

حفاظت پاها : 

جهت جلوگیری از انتشار آلودگی از محل کار و عملیات به سایر نقاط و همچنین حفظ و نگهداری پاها استفاده از کفش های مناسب لازم می باشد. این کفشها باید ساده و سفید رنگ و قابل رفع آبودگی باشد، کف این کفشها باید لاستیکی و یا پلاستیکی بدون شیار باشد تا ذرات آلوده لابلای شیارها قرار نگیرد. در آزمایشگاه های مواد پرتوزا باید جورابها تعویض و جوراب سفید آزمایشگاهی پوشیده شود. پس از کار و عملیات باید کفش ، لباس و دستها با دستگاه های کنترل آلودگی پرتویابی شود و در صورت اطمینان از پاک بودن آنها محل را ترک کرد. 

حفاظت دست ها : 

بر حسب نوع کار و مواد آلاینده مجموعه ای از دستکش های آزمایشگاهی وجود دارد. اطفا حریق

حفاظت دهان و بینی : 

یکی از مسیرهای آلودگی داخلی که از اهمین خاصی برخوردار است عبور مواد پرتوزای معلق در هوا یا گاز و بخارات آلوده از طریق دهان و بینی به مجاری تنفسی از جمله ریه ها می باشند که اختلالات ناشی از آن بسیار زیاد است.برای حفاظت بر حسب شرایط محیط و چگونگی توزیع و پراکندگی ذرات گرد و غبار آلوده و یا گازها و بخارات رادیواکتیو و ابعاد ذرات تشکیل دهنده آنها از فیلتر و ماسک های مختلف استفاده می شود.این نوع ماسک ها از نوع ساده کاغذی شروع و به ماسک های تمام صورت مجهز به کپسول اکسیژن کاملاً آب بندی شده، منتهی می شوند. دستکش سولوکس
حفاظت چشم و موی سر : 

در بعضی از محل های کار و عملیات احتمال قطره های محلول مواد پرتوزا بر روی صورت و چشم وجود دارد. حفاظت چشم توسط عینک های مناسب ضروری می باشد که با توجه به شرایط کار و محلول های رادیواکسستیو متنوع می باشند.در مکانهایی که احتمال گرد و غبار آلوده و یا محلول های رادیو اکتیو وجود دارد برای جلوگیری از آلودگی موهای سر باید از کلاه های پارچه ای و پلاستیکی مناسب استفاده کرد.

----------


## kolahdoozan00

ایران یکی از کشورهای نمونه در زمینه تولید محصولات نساجی است که از گذشته تا کنون سهم بزرگی در تولید فرش دستباف و انواع محصولات دیگر بافته شده از نخ و پشم 

بازار فرش حکیم اصفهان
داشته است. با توجه به اینکه هر ملتی دارای یک کالای نمادین است ، می‌توان گفت فرش دستباف نیز جزو آن دسته از کالاهای بسیار مهم و صادراتی ایران به شمار می‌رود و 


در بین ملل مختلف نیز بعنوان معروفترین تولید کننده فرش به خصوص فرش دستباف شناخته می‌شود. در مقاله این هفته سایت زیلومه شما با موضوعات مهمی در زمینه فرش 


دستباف آشنا خواهید شد.
ذرع و نیم چیست


خرید اینترنتی فرش دستباف


فرش دستباف
فرش دستباف تبریز
علاوه بر شهر کاشان یکی دیگر از شهرهای مشهور ایران در زمینه تولید محصولات نساجی به خصوص فرش و قالی دستباف شهر تبریز است و از گذشته دور تاکنون این شهر 


مهد تولید و توزیع انواع فرش دستباف در طرح‌ها و مدل‌های متنوع و گوناگون بوده است. با این حال می‌توان گفت امروزه یکی از مهمترین صنایع دستی این شهر قالی بافی است 


که شهرت جهانی دارد.


هنر فرش بافی در شهر تبریز مانند کاشان از دوره صفویه آغاز شد که این امر در اوایل کار به بخش‌های روستایی مرتبط بود و کم‌کم در کارگاه‌های بزرگ قالی بافی نیز جایی باز 


کرد. تبحر و تخصص بی‌نظیری که هنرمندان تبریزی در تولید فرش‌های دستباف دارند موجب شده است که ظریف‌ترین و خوش نقش و نگارترین فرش‌های ایران در این شهر بافته 


شود. قالی بافی در شهر تبریز به صورت گره با قلاب و متقارن است که در نوع خود بی‌نظیر می‌باشد ، با این حال به طور حتم انتخاب محصول این شهر جهت پهن کردن در 


منازل ایرانی می‌تواند بی‌نظیر باشد.


مشخصات فرش دستباف
به دلیل گسترش روز افزون انواع فرش دستباف در بازار ایران و جهان باید در هنگام خرید این محصول نکات متعددی را مورد توجه قرار دهید. فرش دستبافت ایرانی به طور 


کلی در ۳ قالب ترنج ، خشتی و افشان بافته شده که نوع ترنج آن از همه پرطرفدارتر است. این نوع فرش حاشیه‌ای پهن در اطراف دارد و طرح‌های بیضی و دایره در میانه. 


همچنین دقت داشته باشید که تفاوت فرش‌های دستباف در برابر فرش‌های ماشینی بسیار زیاد است به طوری که فرش‌های دستباف از دور و نزدیک جلوه بسیار زیبایی دارند و 
جدول رجشمار


بسیار درخشنده هستند. تقارن رنگ یکی دیگر از شاخص‌های برجسته این محصول می‌باشد که به زیبایی آن می‌افزاید. از طرفی دقت داشته باشید پرز این فرش‌ها باید درخشان و 


انعطاف‌پذیر باشد به طوری که این نوع فرش تنها فرشی است که با پا خوردن و شستشو زیبایی چند برابری می‌گیرد.



فرش دستباف در خارج از کشور
قیمت فرش دستباف اصفهان



زیبایی بی‌حد و حصر فرش ایرانی و تولید عمده این محصول به دست تولیدکنندگان ایرانی موجب شده است که در خارج از کشور نیز این محصول طرفداران زیادی داشته باشد 


به‌گونه‌ای که در بسیاری از خانه‌های مجلل خارجی فرش‌های دستباف ایرانی مشاهده می‌شود. فرش ایرانی به حدود ۸۰ تا ۱۰۰ کشور جهان صادر می‌شود که مهمترین بازارهای 


صادراتی فرش و قالی دستباف ایران شامل کشورهای امارات ، لبنان ، ایتالیا ، پاکستان ، آلمان و فرانسه می‌شود.


کشورهای اروپایی و آسیایی سهم بسیار زیادی از فرش دستباف ایرانی را به خود اختصاص داده‌اند. این امر در حالی است که به دلیل تولید عمده مواد اولیه مصرفی فرش 


دستباف در داخل کشور مشاهده می‌شود در تامین این مواد با وجود تحریم‌ ها هیچ مشکلی وجود ندارد و همچنان صادرات این محصول به دیگر کشورهای جهان ادامه دارد.
قیمت فرش دستباف اصفهان
فرش دستباف در ایران
فرش دستباف در ایران
دکوراسیون منزل ایرانی با توجه به طرح‌های مناسب با فرهنگ مردم مستلزم انتخاب فرش دستباف ایرانی می‌باشد. به‌گونه‌ای که اگر فرد بخواهد دکوراسیونی زیبا و در عین حال 


مجلل داشته باشد می‌تواند با مطابقت دادن طرح فرش‌های دستباف با دیگر اجزای منزل خود فضایی بی‌نظیر و شکیل به وجود آورد. با این حال به دلیل اینکه در حال حاضر 


تولیدکنندگان این محصول سعی کرده‌اند انواع بسیار متعدد و مختلفی از فرش دستبافت در طرح‌ها و رنگ‌های متنوع را روانه بازار کنند می‌توان گفت مشتریان عزیز می‌توانند بنا 


به نیاز و سلیقه خود نوعی از این محصول را انتخاب و خریداری کنند و در منزل خود از آن استفاده نمایند.


با این حال دقت داشته باشید که خرید فرش دستباف ایرانی از برندهای معروف می‌تواند به مشتری کمک نماید تا محصولی بی‌نظیر و در عین حال با قیمت مناسب تهیه کنند که به 


طور حتم اگر از این برندها اقدام به خرید محصول کنید سال‌های متوالی از فرش‌ها استفاده خواهید کرد.


خرید فرش دستباف
امروزه یکی از موارد بسیار مهمی که برای افراد به خصوص خانم‌های خانه‌دار حائز اهمیت است ، زیبایی و شکیل بودن طراحی داخلی خانه می‌باشد. با این حال خرید تجهیزات 


سنتی می‌تواند در این زمینه کمک شایانی به افراد بکند. در این بین خرید فرش دستباف ایرانی جزو آن دسته از مواردی است که افراد زیادی جهت تزیین خانه خود به آن 


پرداخته‌اند. دقت داشته باشید می‌توانید جهت داشتن خریدی خوب و درست ، با مشاوران فروش در این زمینه مشورت کنید و سپس اقدام به خرید این محصول کنید ، زیرا به دلیل 


تجربه‌ای که این افراد در زمینه خرید و فروش انواع فرش به خصوص نوع دستباف دارند می‌توانند شما را جهت انتخاب طرح و مدل آن راهنمایی کنند.
قیمت فرش دستباف اصفهان
قیمت فرش دستباف
یکی از نکات بسیار حائز اهمیت که برای مشتریان در هنگام خرید فرش دستباف ایرانی به وجود می‌آید ، قیمت ارائه این محصول است. توجه داشته باشید با وجود تنوع 


بی‌نظیری که در این محصول وجود دارد طبیعتا می‌توان گفت قیمت هرکدام از آنها نیز تفاوت‌هایی دارد و هر چه کیفیت و تراکم فرش مورد نظر شما بهتر باشد قیمت آن افزایش 


پیدا می‌کند. در کنار این امر نکته حائز اهمیت دیگری که در مورد قیمت گذاری فرش دستبافت وجود دارد ، نحوه خرید این محصول است به طوری که اگر مشتری اقدام به خرید 


فرش دستباف از تولیدکنندگان آن به صورت مستقیم کند ، خواهد توانست محصولی با کیفیت و در عین حال با قیمت مناسب خریداری نماید. یکی از این روش‌ها خرید مستقیم از 


فروشگاه‌های مجازی می‌باشد زیرا در این فروشگاه واسطه‌ها و دلالان از میان برداشته شده‌اند و محصول به صورت مستقیم به دست مشتری می‌رسد.


فرش دستباف اصفهان 6 متری
فرش ایرانی هنر - صنعتی است که از دیرباز به عنوان نام واعتباری برای ایران بر فرهنگ ایرانی سایه افکنده است. مفروش کردن هر خانه ای با فرش ایرانی فرصتیست برای 


لمس تاریخ چندین و چند ساله ی ایران و تارهای فرش ایرانی جایگاه حماسه هموطنان بافنده است که خلقت خداوند را به تصویر میکشند.


نقوش بکار رفته در فرش ایرانی بر گرفته از فرهنگ و سبک زندگی بافندگان آن در هر نقطه از ایران است. طوری که می توان گفت هر فرش ایرانی تابلویی زیبا، گویای طبیعت و 


فرهنگ خطه ای از ایران است و با مشاهده ی آن می توان اصالتش را جویا شد.

به علت وجود این خصوصیت کاوشگران پس از یافتن فرش "پازیریک" در منطقه ای به همین نام در روسیه به این مهم پی بردند که این فرش، فرشی ایرانی است زیرا بر روی 


آن طرحی از اسب سواران ایرانی و اشکال تخت جمشید نقش شده بود و از آن به عنوان اولین فرش ایرانی یاد می شود.

آغاز بافت فرش کلاسیک ایرانی به سلسله صفویه باز می گردد و در شهرهایی نظیر تبريز ، اصفهان ، کاشان ، مشهد ، کرمان ، جوشقان ، يزد ، استرآباد ، هرات ، شيروان ، 


قره باغ و گيلان توسعه پیدا کرد و در همین زمان استفاده از طرح های ترنج در وسط قالی و لچک ها رایج شد. همچنین صادرات فرش ایرانی درزمان فتحعلی شاه و بعد از آن به 


دست ناصرالدین شاه وسعت گرفت و ایران را تبدیل به بزرگ ترین صادر کننده ی فرش دستباف کرد.

فلسفه ی پیدایش فرش از آغاز، استفاده از آن به عنوان زیرانداز بوده است، پس بدیهی است که درشرایط مختلف آب و هوایی ضخامت و جنس آن نیز متفاوت باشد. در مناطق 
فرش دستباف اصفهان
مختلف ایران فرش به شیوه های گوناگون بافته می شود ، این گوناگونی را می توان در گره ها، نوع الیاف مصرفی و رنگ آمیزی مشاهده کرد.

تفاوت در نوع گره آن را به دو دسته ی گره ترکی و گره فارسی تقسیم کرده است. همانطور که از اسمشان مشخص است، گره ی اول مربوط به مناطق ترک زبان و گره ی دوم 


مخصوص مناطق فارسی زبان است.
همانطور که میدانیم برای بافت فرش ایرانی ازپشم گوسفندی استفاده می شود. در مناطق مختلف ایران به دلایل آب و هوایی و اقلیمی، وجودمراتع وسیع چراگاهی و همچنین مدت 


طولانی روزهای آفتابی در سال، پشم را دارای خواص متفاوتی همچون جعد و دندانه کرده است.

جعد حالت فنری الیاف و دندانه خاصیتی است که قدرت نگهداری رنگ را به وسیله پشم بالا برده و گذرزمان را بر روی کیفیت و زیبایی فرش بی تاثیر می کند. به علت استفاده از 


الیاف طبیعی در فرش ایرانی برای استفاده کنندگان آن هیچ حساسیتی ایجاد نمی شود.

قدمت استفاده از رنگ های گیاهی در فرش ایرانی به هزاران سال پیش باز می گردد و هنوز هم به عنوان استانداردی برای رنگ آمیزی فرش از همین روش استفاده می شود که 


همین امر به اصالت فرش ایرانی می افزاید. رنگ های طبیعی علاوه بر زیبایی خیره کننده، ثبات بیشتری نیز دارد.

فرش ایرانی تنها کفپوشی است که بر اثر پا خوردن، شست وشو و نور زیبایی آن مضاعف می شود و همه ی اینها مزایای رقابتی بسیار ارزنده ایی هستند که این دارایی ملی 
خفت در فرش اصفهان


ارزشمند را از دیگر فرشهای دستباف، در نقاط مختلف جهان متمایز ساخته است که متاسفانه عدم توجه به چنین دارایی ملی از سوی تک تک ما باعث شده است در سال های 


اخیر فرشهای کشور های رقیب همچون چین و..... قسمتی از بازار حتی بازار داخلی را به خود اختصاص دهد.

ذکر تمامی خصوصیاتی که فرش ایرانی را نسبت به دیگر فرش های دستباف در نقاط مختلف جهان منحصر به فرد کرده است نیازمند زمانی بسیار است و در اینجا به همین 


مقدار بسنده می کنیم. فرش ایرانی ریشه در فرهنگ، تاریخ واصالت ایرانی دارد و اشاعه این فرهنگ قوی وحفظ و انتقال آن به نسل های آینده از وظایف یکایک ما می باشد و باید 


بدانیم که با خرید فرش ایرانی کمکی به حفظ میراث فرهنگیمان کرده ایم.

"فرش ایرانی یعنی سوی چشمان بانوی بافنده، یعنی ظرافت انگشتان یک هنرمند، فرش ایرانی یعنی دستان پینه بسته پیرمرد رنگرز، یعنی رویای دخترک نخ ریس، فرش ایرانی 


یعنی بوی گردو و انار جوشیده، فرش ایرانی یعنی باریکه نوری از پنجره چوبی و طرحی زیبا از میراثی کهن.... 
فرش ایرانی افتخار ایرانی"

برای حفظ این میراث و افتخار ملی، و همچنین ایجاد کارآفرینی در زمینه ی این هنر ملی و ارتقای سطح کیفی شرایط کار برای میلیون ها هنرمند بافنده، از هموطنان سرتاسر 
قیمت فرش دستباف ابریشم
دنیا، گروه ها و رسانه ها خواستار همکاری درجهت معرفی فرش ایرانی و نشان دادن برتری آن نسبت به فرش های سایرنقاط جهان هستیم. به همین منظور دست به دست هم 


دهیم و در راستای ارتقای فروش فرشهای ایرانی و افزایش صادرات این کالای با ارزش با هم بکوشیم. 


13 نکته ای که ممکن است درباره فرش ندانید
1 – قدیمی ترین فرش جهان
شاید باورتان نشود ولی قدیم ترین فرش موجود در جهان ایرانی است . در سال 1328 جمعی از باستان شناسانی که روسی بودند در منطقه سیبری روسیه توانستند فرشی را 


کشف کنند که آن را منسوب به ایران می دانند . اما به نظر شما دلیل آنها برای این تشخیص چیست . فرشی که تاریخ دانان روسیه آن را منسوب به ایران می دانند پازیریک نام 


دارد و به خاطر اینکه در سراسر فرش طرح های اصیل ایرانی دیده می شود آن را به ایران منسوب می کنند . مثلا فرش پازیریک دارای طرح های سربازان هخامنشی است که 


می توان گفت این فرش در ایران بافته شده است و زمان بافت آن نیز به حدود 3400 سال پیش یعنی زمان حکومت هخامنشیان بر می گردد .





2 – از ابداع و اختراع تابلو فرش تا رونق بازار کار ؛ تابلو فرش در کجا اختراع شده است ؟
شما می دانید که تابلو فرش در کدام یک از قسمت های جهان برای اولین بار بافته شد ؟ شاید این موضوع را ندانید که اولین تابلو فرش در ایران و در استان آذربایجان شرقی 


بافته شد . اولین تابلو فرش جهان در حدود 80 یا 90 سال پیش در شهری چند هزار ساله به نام سردرود ابداع و اختراع شد . پس می توان گفت اولین تابلو فرش هم همانند فرش 


در ایران بافته شده است و ایران مبدا تولید فرش و تابلو فرش جهان بوده است . تابلو فرش ، فرشی است که توسط دار قالی یا دستگاه بافنده ماشینی تولید می شود و دارای یک 


قاب چوبی است که آن را محاصره کرده است . از طرح های به کار رفته در تابلو فرش می توان فهمید که این نوع فرش ها بیشتر جنبه زیبایی دارند . مردم سردرود تقریبا 


توانسته اند با لطف ابداع تابلو فرش اقتصاد خوبی پیرامون آن داشته باشند .


فرش دستباف اصفهان 6 متری




3 – الیاف فرش دستبافت بیشتر از چه جنسی است
از قدیم الایام که انسان ها نیاز به تولید فرش داشته اند همواره دنبال بهترین الیاف برای بافت فرش بوده اند . انسان ها در ابتدا برای برطرف کردن این نیاز خود ( نیاز به زیر 


انداز و فرش ) توانستند از پوست و پشم حیوانات اهلی به طور مستقیم استفاده کنند اما به تدریج و با تکامل انسان ، اولین قالی ها و فرش ها بافته شد . انسان ها یاد گرفتند که 


چگونه بر دار قالی با بهم دوختن الیاف یک فرش ببافند . الیافی که از گذشته تا کنون برای بافت فرش دستباف استفاده می شود الیاف طبیعی مثل ابریشم ، کرک و غیره می باشد . 


این الیاف می توانند تا سالها دوام داشته باشند و در صورتی که از آنها به نحو احسن مرقابت و نگهداری شود می توانند تا چند صد سال باقی بمااند که نمونه بارز ان وجود فرش 


3000 ساله پازیریک است .


فرش دستباف اصفهان

4 - توصیف فرش ایرانی در بهبهه ی تاریخ
تاریخ نگاری یونانی در کتابی که منسوب به داستان زندگی کوروش است وآن را سیرت کوروش نامیده اند در سال های 345 تا 430 قبل از میلاد بیان کرده است : ایرانیان 


برای اینکه بسترشان نرم باشد قالیچه زیر بستر خود می گسترند . یکی از سالنامه های چینی که سائی سو نام داردد فرش پشمی ایران را به عنوان کالای وارداتی به چین عنوان 


کرده است . این اتفاق در دوره ساسانی نوشته شده است .


مدل فرش جدید
نقشه گلیم سوزنی



5 – فرش ماشینی از چه زمانی در ایران رواج یافت
فرش ماشینی در ایران برای اولین بار در سال ها 50 توسط دستگاه های بافنده خارجی بافته شد . با وجود تولید فرش ماشینی این فرش به زودی به خاطر طرح مشابه فرش 


دستبافت و همچنین قیمت ارزان تر مورد رقابت قرار گرفت و در بازار ایران جای خود را باز کرد . شاید برایتان دانستن این موضوع جالب باشد که اولین فرش ماشنی در کاشان 


و بوسیله دستگاه ژاکارد تولید شد . این دستگاه توسط ماری ژاکارد فرانسوی برای بافت پارچه در قرن 19 میلادی تولید شده بود . کاشان علاوه بر اینکه در فرش دستبافت در 


سراسر ایران نام و آوازه دارد در فرش ماشینی نیز به عنوان پایتخت فرش ماشینی شناخته می شود .


فرش کرمی
تابلو فرش دستباف



6 – بهترین کیفیت فرش ماشینی
فرش ماشینی با تولید خود توانست به علت طرح های مختلف و ارزان قیمت بودن جای خود را در میان مردم باز کند . با تولید انبوه فرش ماشینی ارزان مردم به دنبال بهترین 


کیفیت فرش ماشینی بودند و اکنون نیز برخی ها به دنبال این هستند که بهترین کیفیت فرش ماشینی را بدانند . ما در ادامه شما را راهنمایی می کنیم تا بهترین کیفیت فرش ماشینی 


را تشخیص دهید . فرش ماشینی به طور کلی از سه دسته الیاف مصنوعی بافته می شود . الیاف اکریلیک ، الیاف پلی استر ( ابریشم مصنوعی ) و پلی پروپین ( بی سی اف ) از 


جمله الیاف به کار برده شده در بافت فرش ماشینی هستند . در بین همه موارد ، فرش ماشینی بافته شده از الیاف آکریلیک درجه یک محسوب می شود و بهترین کیفیت را در حال 


حاضر دارد . فرش ماشینی 100 درصد آکریلیک بهترین کیفیت را دارد که شما می توانید برای خرید فرش این نکته را در نظر بگیرید .


فرش دستباف اصفهان



7 – اصطلاح شانه فرش
فرش ها دارای دو دسته هستند . فرش ماشینی و فرش دستبافت که هردو دارای تراکم عرضی و تراکم طولی هستند . شاید اصطلاح شانه را بار ها شنیده باشید اما متوجه نشوید 
که منظور از شانه چیست . ما در ادامه این مطلب را برای شما بیان خواهیم کرد . تراکم عرضی فرش را تعداد گره های یک فرش در یک متر از عرض فرش را می گویند . تراکم 


عرضی نام دیگری نیز دارد که به آن شانه فرش نیز می گوین . شما برای تشخیص تعداد شانه باید یک متر از عرض را در نظر بگیرید اگر فرش دارای 700 گره در یک متر از 


عرض بود فرش 700 شانه اصل است .


نحوه تشخیص فرش دستباف


8 – اصطلاح رج فرش
همانطور که در مورد قبلی گفتیم فرش دارای دو نوع تراکم است یکی تراکم طولی و دیگری تراکم عرضی . تراکم عرضی یا شانه را برالی شما بیان کردیم اما مورد دوم ان یعنی 


تراکم طولی را اکنون برای شما بیان خواهیم کرد . تعریف تراکم طولی همان تعریف تراکم عرضی است با این تفاوت که تراکم طولی را تعداد ریشه ها ( گره ) در یک متر از 


طول می نامند . تراکم طولی یک اصطلاح رایج نیز دارد که بیشتر قدیمی تر ها از آن استفاده می کنند و آن اصطلاح رج است . پس رج همان تراکم طولی است . رج می تواند از 


500 به بالا باشد که بستگی به تراکم عرضی دارد و متناسب تعداد شانه رج نیز افزایش می یابد .





9 – ترنج چیست و چرا در اکثر طرح های فرش استفاده می شود ؟
ترنج یک طرحی است که در وسط فرش و جدا از حاشیه طراحی می شود . ترنج می تواند دایره یا لوزی مایل به بیضی باشد . این طرح برگرفته از معماری باستانی و با صفای 


ایرانی است . ترنج همان حوض وسط حیاط خانه های قدیم است که در طرح فرش نمایان می شود و جلوه ای خاص به فرش می دهد . فرش می تواند دارای ترنج نباشد و از این 
فرش دستباف اصفهان 6 متری
بابت ممکن است برخی فرش دارای ترنج را نپسندند . فرش بدون ترنج برای مکان های که قصد دارید بزرگتر از آن چه که هست دیده شود مناسب است و می تواند بزرگنمایی 


خاصی به محیط شما بدهد .





10 – بیشترین صادرات فرش ایران
هم اکنون شهر های مختلفی در ایران به بافت فرش دستبافت و فرش ماشینی مشغول هستند اما باید گفت پایتخت تولید فرش ماشینی ایران کاشان است که شهری است دارای 


تمدن هفت هزار ساله که در حدود 700 واحد فعال در این زمینه فعالیت می کنند . اما بیشترین صادرات فرش ایران از یک مکان مرزی در شمال غرب ایران است . حدود 40 


درصد از صادرات فرش ایران از استان آذربایجان شرقی صورت می گیرد .


گلیم
نگهداری فرش دستباف در منزل



11 – فرش دستبافت گونه
یکی از ویژگی های فرش دستبافت طرح های زیبا و مختلف و همچنین ریز بافتی است که می تواند در تولید طرح های مختلف اهمیت داشته باشد . فرش دستبافت گونه یک فرش 


ماشینی است که به علت تراکم بالا و ریز بافتی و هم چنین طرح مشابه فرش دستباف به این نام مشهور و معروف شده است . فرش دستباف گونه در دو رده فرش ماشینی 1000 


شانه کاشان و فرش ماشینی 1200 شانه جای می گیرد . این فرش ها چون دارای تراکم بالا و ویژگی های مشابه فرش دستباف هستند به در دسته بندی فرش دستنبافت گونه قرار 


می گیرند .


گبه دستباف چیست

12 – ضخامت بیشتر ، تعداد شانه بیشتر
این مطلب را شاید ندانید که تعداد شانه و تعداد رج با ضخامت فرش رابطه عکس دارند . بدین صورت که هرچه تعداد شانه و تراکم طولی بالا تر برود ضخامت فرش کتر می شود 


. مثلا نازکترین فرش موجود در بازار فرش ماشینی 1200 شانه کاشان است که برای اولین بار در کاشان بافته شده است . فرش 700 شانه نیز اکنون ضخیم تر از فرش 


1000 شانه و فرش 1200 شانه است .





13 – احتمال حمله حشرات طبیعی به فرش دستبافت
در اخرین نکته باید بگوییم که فرش دستبافت به علت وجود الیاف طبیعی ممکن است مورد حمله حشرات موذی و مختلف واقع شود . شرایط خوب و یژه برای رشد و زندگی این 


نوع حشرات گرم و مرطوب بودن محیط است . پس یادتان باشد جایی که فرش دستبافت پهن می شود و گسترده می شود نباید خیلی گرم باشد . هم چنین فرش دستبافت را اگر 


استفاده نمی کنید در مکان مرطوب و دارای رطوبت بالا قرار ندهید تا از شر حیوانات در امان باشید . حال اگر فرش دستبافت شما مورد حمله واقع شد می توانید از قرص نفتالین 


استفاده کنید . بیشتر حشراتی که ممکن است به فرش دستبافت حمله کنند بید ها هستند که شما با گذاشتن نفتالین در بین فرش می توانید بید ها را از فرش دستبافت خود دور کنید 
فرش اصفهان
قیمت فرش دستباف ابریشم اصفهان
. 


نكته هاي حائز اهميت در خريد فرش به شرح زير است:


1. فرش های ماشینی موجود در بازار معمولا ۵۰۰، ۷۰۰، ۹۰۰، ۱۰۰۰ و ۱۱۰۰ شانه و با تراکم های ۱۰۰۰، ۱۲۰۰، ۱۴۰۰، ۱۷۰۰، ۲۰۰۰، ۲۲۵۰، ۲۷۵۰ هستند؛ اگر به 


زیبایی فرش اهمیت می دهید باید فرشی که شانه و تراکم بیشتری دارد انتخاب کنید ولی اگر می خواهید دوام بیشتری داشته باشد، برخی فرش های ۵۰۰ شانه با تراکم ۱۲۰۰ یا 


۱۰۰۰ مناسب تر هستند. علت دوام کمتر فرش های ۷۰۰ شانه این است که نخ آنها لطیف تر است و کمی نازک تر هستند. البته این کاهش ضخامت خیلی زیاد نیست. 

2. در ایران برای بافت فرش های ماشینی از آکرولیک استفاده می شود که هم پرز می دهد و هم گاهی حساسیت ولی در کشورهای دیگر از BCF استفاده می کنند که هم ارزان 
تفاوت گبه و گلیم


است و هم کمتر احتمال حساسیت در اثر تماس با آن وجود دارد بنابراین اگر دچار حساسیت یا مستعد آن هستید، سراغ فرش ماشینی نروید. 

3. چند سالی است فرش هایی موسوم به فرش های بلژیکی وارد کشور شده است که به دلیل نازک بودن و استفاده از نقش های اصیل ایرانی مانند «خشتی» از آنها استقبال شد 


ولی این فرش ها مشکلاتی هم دارند، جنس فرش های بلژیکی از ویسکوز و مواد است و پشت آن لاتکس وجود دارد که باعث می شود تا حدی به زمین هم بچسبند، به همین دلیل 


شستشوی آنها بسیار سخت است و بعد از شستشو چون لاتکس از بین می رود، فرش کیس می ایستد و بافت آن گلوله گلوله می شود. شستشوی این فرش ها بسیار حساس است و 


به دقت و مهارت زیادی نیاز دارد بنابراین باید حتما به قالیشویی بسیار مطمئن و ماهر سپرده شود یا خشکشویی شود. این فرش ها آنقدر نازک هستند که بهتر است با کفش یا 


صندل روی آنها راه رفت چون راحت نیستند. 
فرش ابریشم
قیمت فرش دستباف ابریشم اصفهان

4. قبلا فرش های ماشینی روی کف پوش های مثل سرامیک سر می خوردند ولی امروزه دور تا دور آنها چرم دوخته می شود و این چرم حکم ترمز فرش را دارد و مانع سر 


خوردن آن می شود، بنابراین هنگام خرید به این ویژگی توجه کنید. 

5. به فرش های ۷۰۰ شانه به بالا دستباف گونه هم گفته می شود و اگر پشت آنها را نگاه کنید، بسیار شبیه فرش دستباف است. 

6. در حال حاضر فرش های ترکیه، هند و چین هم در بازار وجود دارد که از نقش گل تا طرح های کوبیسم در آنها دیده می شود. کیفیت و جنس این فرش ها با فرش های 


ماشینی ایرانی تا حدود زیادی یکی است بنابراین به دلیل قیمت بالای دلار، خرید آنها چندان به صرفه نیست. 
فرش دستباف اصفهان 6 متری

7. در چین شهری به نام «کاشان» وجود دارد که فرش های دستباف با طرح و نقش ایرانی تولید می کند. این فرش ها آنقدر شبیه فرش های ایرانی هستند که گاهی فروشندگان 
خبره را هم به اشتباه می اندازد و تشخیص آنها بسیار مشکل است، بنابراین حتما با توجه به تفاوت قیمت این فرش ها با فرش ایرانی به این نکته توجه کنید.

----------


## travel00

If you're a traveler and you're interested in tourism, you've probably heard words such as a traveler's tour, 


a travel package, a leader's tour, a variety of tours, travel agencies and other similar terms and terms. 


Each of these terms can have a specific definition that we may not be familiar with. In the following, we 


will be familiar with the definition of the tour and the types of travel tours.


iran cultural tours

Traveling Travel Guide
Chartered Tickets; Shopping Tips and Other Related Items
Since the second half of the 20th century, the number of international tourists has been rising at an 


unbelievable speed. Lots of land are formed as new destinations and demand-driven tourism markets, and the 


tourism industry has become one of the world's big business.
eco tours iran

Travel has become a luxury commodity in a basket of households, and advances in transportation and 


communication technologies, urbanization and rising family income worldwide have been a major trigger for 


this. Move to * count.


The socio-cultural interaction resulting from the development of travel has affected the various regions of 


the world, and tourism is recognized as a tool for the development of world peace and dialogue among 
iran adventure tours

civilizations.


The tourism industry, similar to other businesses, has several sub-sections, one of which is one of the 


fastest growing areas of its development, is Tour Operations related activities. .


What is a tour?
A tour in the word means "surfing". In the tourism industry, the tour is defined as * a collection of travel 


elements including accommodation, transportation, feeding, patrol, etc., provided by the travel agency or 


tour operator to a person or groups of tourists It is presented in the form of a travel package. Within the 


framework of this collection, the daily activities of the group, the route and the program of travel are 


designed and adjusted. The standard travel package includes:
Transportation in a package of travel offers can include various types of air, rail, sea or road 


transportation. Depending on the needs of travelers, local facilities and travel package conditions, 


different types of transport vehicles are included in the package offered.


Sometimes a package of transport is a combination of a variety of transport vehicles. For example, cruise 


shipments from the United States to Europe are used to travel from the United States to the European port 


city of Amsterdam, for example, by plane, and will continue to travel on a ship in the Baltic Sea.
tehran tour

Transportation packages in travel packages can, depending on the type of program and travel that tourists 


have requested, to include non-conventional types such as camels, bikes, and more.
Accommodation in travel packages includes accommodation of tourists in a variety of accommodation facilities 


such as hotels, motels, campsites, guesthouses, resorts, passenger ships, camps, camps and even student 


dormitories.
Food in travel packages can cater for a wide range of upscale, traditional and traditional restaurants to 


self-service, fast food restaurants, taverns, snack bars and buffets.
iran visa fees

Went to
The patrol includes the provision of a tour of the destination tourist attractions and information about 


them. These attractions can be cultural-historical, ethnic, natural, or even special events. The service, by 


providing a destination service, is based on a * Professional Travel Guide for tour and tour schedules to be 


provided by the on-site travel agency.
The notion of attraction as an independent element of the package of travel is what tourists should make on a 
tehran tours

ticket to visit. To illustrate the difference between attraction and patrol, the following is an example of a 


travel agency: A local tour in Isfahan could include bus transportation, a visit to Chaharbagh Street, a walk 


in Going around and seeing historical bridges and surfing in the role of the universe, while * when we talk 


about a particular attraction in a particular sense, we will consider buying a ticket and visiting the Palace 
Hostels In Iran

of the Qapu in the same field
Sometimes people use a vehicle or buy a ticket to take advantage of the route itself, the means and the 


reception they use as attraction, that is, the main purpose of the traveler is not necessarily transport. 


Cruise cruises are examples of this.


shopping
Shopping is tied to the purchase issue, and shopping has become a part of the inseparable separation from the 


travel plans; memorable souvenirs are major shopping items by tourists. Shopping centers are distinguished 


from attractions, and the reason is that they usually do not receive entrance fees for entering the centers - 


from the traditional bazaar of the Rosehaven Square to the modern shopping centers in the European and 
iran tour operator

American capital cities. * Be Of course, in many of the attractions of the world, the issue of the purchase 


of tourists is noted; for example, on the first floor of the Eiffel Tower in Paris, there are numerous 


souvenir shops. Catering services such as cafeteria are also available on the same site.


Who is the tourist?
Although, given the diversity of travel packages and tasks set for tourists, one can provide a separate 


definition for each group, but in general, a tour operator is an economic operator whose program services And 


provides a package of trips for a group of people. To this end, tourists will provide the customer with the 


closing of contracts with hoteliers, employing local guides, identifying transportation vehicles such as air 


lines or land transport, and establishing contact with travel and tourism offices. Slowly Touring companies 
Iran Visa Application Form

can provide their products, that is, a ready-made travel package through their travel agents' offices or 


directly to their customers via the Web site *.
Different types of tours can be categorized. From a perspective, if the travel plan for tourists is set up to 


interact with one another, a group tour is said to be on the tour. In such a situation, tourists do not just 


use the services provided by the tour operator, such as air travel or the hotel, but they move along each 


other while traveling, the program has the same ratio of experience. They are using together in the form of a 


group together.
tailor made travel iran

If the group of tourists only uses services such as air transportation, airport transfer and hotel, there is 


no particular relationship between them and between them and the tourists, such tour is an Independent Tour. 


To be


Group tours can be re-divided into two other categories. The first category is Public Tours or Scheduled 


Tours, and the second is Pre-formed Tours or Customized Tours. Tourists are not familiar with the general 


travel packages, but they feel at the end of the tour, they have new friends and acquaintances.


In customized tours, a group of tourists who are interested in visiting each other's destinations or 
yazd free walking tour

specific destinations with a specific program will select a representative for themselves so that, in the 


interests and wishes of the group, they will package a trip to Tourists will order.




In this article, what is going to mean tourism tourists? If you are a traveler and you are interested in the 


tourism industry, then there are certainly the following terms: travel tour, travel package, tour guide, tour 


types, travel agency, last minute tours and phrases and terms. I've heard the same thing over and over again, 
free walking tour shiraz

and each of these terms can professionally have strange definitions that may be unfamiliar to us, and then we 


will introduce loved ones to the definition of the tour and the types of travel tours, but What is the 


definition of tour? Tour in the word means "surfing", but more importantly, and the main theme of the 


article, we are today in the term "tourism" tourism industry as * a collection of travel components 
iran hotel booking

including: accommodation, transportation, feeding, sightseeing And ... is defined by a travel agency or tour 


operator for a person or people from a group of tourists in the form of a package of travel, which is 


interesting to know that in the framework of this collection you daily activities of the group, The route and 


the travel plan ... are planned and planned, and another definition of the tour or package of travel is 


commonly referred to as the tour; the tour is in the sense of the concept that is to hold The trip is used by 
Isfahan Free Walking Tour

a group of tourism services providers, and it can also be said that the difference between the term tour with 


the term travel to its organizer goes back and that the phrase is in English and the English equivalent is 


tour, which in the sense is in the English The language also defines the term tour as the concept and meaning 


in Persian, and in other words the tour word is equivalent to the unique tourist services offered to the 


travelers.


iran travel blogs



?? What is just a trip to you
Suppose you are in the following situations:


The air was very hot and sweaty.


A couple of hours of walking with a heavy bag has caused you to get tired and wear your clothes to your body.


The last remaining water was a few hours ago and the gluten was dry.


The severity of heat and fatigue of power take you from you and you are still far away a few kilometers to 


the next.
nomad tours iran

On the other hand, you are in a foreign country, and the language of the people is not there either.


This is where you realize your physical and mental limitations and your journey becomes a teacher.


small group tour to iran

? The journey will reveal the essence of your friendship and friendship


Traveling lets you stay away from friends you've always been with. This separation will help you understand 


the depth of friendship. When you return from the trip, you would love to continue to stay connected with 


your friends, or when you were away, you realized that your relationship with them was really hollow. 


Traveling without or with your friends like a gambler. During and after the trip, your friendship may be 


stronger and maybe you realize that this friendship is not a valid reason, and only the physical location 


(university, company, etc.) has made this friends and you have nothing to do with it.




? Travel helps you know the status of minorities


We have different categories in IRAN. Baloch, Kurd, Arabs of Khuzestan, Turks and even Fars. Under normal 


circumstances you will never have the chance to communicate with these people and keep up with their 


lifestyle. But the trip can work to get out of the area where you belonged to the majority, and for some 


time, live as a minority, and perhaps only one other person, among other people.


Now suppose the scale is bigger than Iran, and you are the only white people among the people in the area in 


Africa.


iran visa on arrival

? The law gives you the power to withstand the conditions
The journey teaches you that, when all the people are full of anxiety and anxiety, you can keep your control 


and change the situation as you want. When you travel to the brink of the abyss, you learn to either tolerate 


it and make it or destroy it.


?. The truth tells the whole world to you
You can read a lot of books about Persepolis, Pasargadae, Ancient Rome and more. Even if you look at the 


exterior of the film, but be sure to see it first when you first see it, or if you hear it.


Which one can read the book or Wikipedia pages about Persepolis or Pasargadae by comparing it there? You will 


be moving on a journey.




? The trip will give you a rare chance of loneliness and start again
You are always in college, at work and in normal conditions. Practically in today's world you can only be or 


not. I mean loneliness, that for some time you can relax with yourself and pride your life.


We all have time to be alone in thinking we can think about personal and non-personal issues. Remove parts of 


our lives and eventually we can recover ourselves. Travel is the only place that gives us this power.




? The opportunity to stay away from technology
All of us were a memoryless era of cell phones, laptops, and the internet. You travel automatically to 


technology and the Internet. On the other hand, due to space constraints, it's not possible to carry a laptop 


with you, and it helps you navigate away from the technology world and see the world from your real window, 


not the mobile phones.


This compulsive drift is a good opportunity to see how much we have been addicting to these devices and to 
iran vacation packages

think ourselves to be late.




? A chainsaw trip that will keep you from moving


The journey is proof of the argument that man does not get anywhere. You do not have to stay in a home, 


company, or in a relationship forever. The more you travel, the more you make sure you are always free to 
yazd tour

make a difference in your life.


? Travel helps you have more time
If you always think about what happens next and expect it to not be a good trip at all. Travel tells you that 


you have to live in the moment and use the best of the time you are currently in. No one is eternal and for 


better life what is better than learning to get the most from the present time and not looking forward to the 


future and the next happenings?
iran travel agency



? The trip will increase the power of your senses
When you need to be in the back of your head or when you are in a hard condition, your senses are activated. 


The senses that you did not use normally.


Your imagination will be used and will alert you to different scenarios and plan for it. You are able to 


think differently and move quickly between different scenarios, "If this happens, I will do the same." The 
iran trekking tours

trip teaches you to learn how to dream like big people.




?? ?? Travel helps you recognize your character and character


If you assume that you are traveling outside your comfort zone, it will put your journey in a situation you 


have not experienced before, and you can only see if you are brave in what conditions you will react to.
Qeshm Island Tour
When you leave your comfort zone you will be faced with your real personality.

----------


## sepahanfoolad00

ورق هاي استيل يا در اصطلاح، ورق هاي استنلس استيل، صفحه هاي فولادي ضد زنگ هستند که به عنوان ورق هاي فولادي مقاوم به خوردگي معروفند. ورق استنلس استيل، 


آلياژهايي بر پايه فلز آهن، حاوي حدود 10 درصد فلز کروم هستند. برخي از استيل ها مقادير بالايي، بيش از 30 درصد کروم و يا کمتر از 50 درصد آهن دارند. هنگامي که اين 


ورق ها در معرض اکسيژن هوا قرار مي گيرد، کروم موجود در آن با اکسيژن ترکيب شده و يک لايه اکسيدي اکسيد کروم روي سطح ايجاد مي شود؛ به اين ترتيب ورق فلزي از 


زنگ زدگي در امان مي ماند. 
فولاد اکسین خوزستان
قیمت ورق شیروانی





عناصري مانند نيوبيوم (Nb) – آلومينيوم (Al) -سيلسيوم (Si) – تيتانيوم (Ti) – مس (Cu) – نيکل (Ni) – موليبدن (Mo) – سلنيوم (Se) جهت 


بهبود خواص استيل به آن اضافه مي شود. درصد کربن در اين محصولات در محدوده 03/0 تا 1 درصد متغيير است. در هنگام انتخاب نوع ورق هاي استيل، توجه به عواملي 


همچون مقاومت به خوردگي، خواص مکانيکي – حرارتي و موجوديت در بازار حائز اهميت است. 


براي متريال استنلس استيل، دو اصطلاح رايج به کار برده مي شود. اول، اصطلاح "استنلس استيل نگير" (سري 300) و دوم، "استنلس استيل بگير" (سري 400). استنلس 


استيل نگير، به ورق استيلي مي گويند که خاصيت مغناطيسي ندارد؛ اين ورق ها آلياژي حاوي آهن، کروم، نيکل و کربن کمتر از 1/0 درصد هستند. 


در مقابل، استنلس استيل بگير، ورق استيلي است که خاصيت مغناطيسي داشته باشد؛ اين ورق ها آلياژي حاوي آهن، کروم و کربن کمتر از 1/0 درصد هستند. به طور کلي، 


بسته به نوع و مقدار عناصر موجود در آلياژ استيل، خواص مکانيکي نظير سختي و شکل پذيري آن متفاوت خواهد بود. هرچه مقدار کربن در آن افزايش يابد، سختي استيل زياد 


شده اما ميزان شکل پذيري آن کاهش مي يابد. 
ورق هاي فلزي براي محيط زيست خطري ندارند زيرا قابل بازيافت هستند. 


اين مواد دوباره ذوب مي شوند. بايد گفت در حدود 70 تا 80 درصد از استيل ها از صنعت بازيافت ضايعات فلزي توليد مي شوند. ورق استيل در دماهاي بالا تا حدود 1000 


درجه سانتي گراد و محدوده دمايي بسيار پايين تا حدود 200- درجه سانتي گراد مقاومت خوبي از خود نشان مي دهد. از سوي انجمن آهن و فولاد آمريکا، يک سري کدهاي 


مخصوص براي نامگذاري ورق هاي استيل در نظر گرفته شده است. 
جدول وزن ورق گالوانیزه
تاثیر دلار بر قیمت میلگرد 



اين ورق ها تحت استاندارد بين المللي ASTM آمريکا توليد مي شوند. ضخامت ورق هاي استيل از 40/0 تا 20 ميلي متر و ابعاد 100*200 و 125*250 سانتي متر در بازار 


موجود مي باشد. انواع ورق استيل (استنلس استيل): 1-ورق استيلسري 300 ورق استيل 304 : ورق استيل با کاربردهاي رايج صنعتي ورق استيل 316: کاربرد در صنايع 


غذايي و جراحي پزشکي – صنايع دريايي (ضد اسيد هستند) ورق استيل 321: حاوي درصد بالاي تيتانيوم – مقاوم به خوردگي 2-ورق استيل سري 400 ورق استيل 410: 


مقاوم به خوردگي و سايش ورق استيل 420: لوازم آشپزخانه مانند قاشق – چنگال – کارد ورق استيل 430: در درجه حرارت پايين قابليت شکل پذيري خوبي دارد و مقاوم به 


خوردگي است. 


کاربردهاي ورق هاي استيل: پوشش بدنه و سقف و درب آسانسور (گريد 430 و 304) ساخت پمپ، دريچه ها و تجهيزات شيميايي و کاربردهاي دريايي (گريد 316) ساخت 


قاشق – چنگال – کارد (گريد 410) ساخت لوازم خانگي (گريد 430) ساخت بدنه خودرو – کاميون – هواپيما ساخت لوازم الکتريکي مانند ترانسفورماتورها ساخت تانکر هاي 


حمل مواد شيميايي و سوخت صنايع غذايي سقف ساختمان ها








ورق گالوانيزه به ورق فولادي گالوانيزه شده توسط روي گفته مي‌شود. يکي از روش‌هاي محافظت از خوردگي گالوانيک است که توسط پوشاندن فلز مادر توسط لايه‌اي از فلز 


محافظ (که معمولاً فلز روي است) انجام مي‌شود.


در اين حالت پوشش خورده شده و فلز مادر محافظت مي‌شود. اين فرايند نوع خاصي از حفاظت گالوانيکي است. ميزان مقاومت پوشش گالوانيزه متناسب با ضخامت آن است.


اين روش يکي از اقتصادي‌ترين روش‌هاي محافظت فولادها در محيط‌هاي خورنده است


روش‌هاي متفاوتي براي گالوانيزه نمودن فولاد و ورق‌هاي فلزي وجود دارد، از بهترين و اقتصادي‌ترين روش‌هاي گالوانيزه نمودن ورقهاي آهني، غوطه وري ورق آهني در 


حوضچه مذاب است
وزن ورق گالوانیزه
انواع ورق شیروانی





ميزان پوشش گالوانيزه (ضخامت روي) بر روي ورق‌ها و ساير مقاطع فولادي متفاوت مي‌باشد. ميزان پوشش گالوانيزه ورق‌ها بر اساس جرم پوشش فلز روي (ZN) آن‌ها تعيين 


مي‌گردد؛ که مي‌تواند از ??? تا ??? گرم بر متر مربع باشد.


از نظر ظاهري نيز ورق گالوانيزه به سه نوع ورق گالوانيزه بدون گل، ورق گالوانيزه گل‌ريز و ورق گالوانيزه گل درشت تقسيم‌بندي مي‌شود.


تفاوت اين سه دسته ورق گالوانيزه در شکل‌گيري کريستال (گل) گالوانيزه بر روي ورق است که شکل‌گيري کريستال‌ها بسته به سرعت سرد نمودن ورق و ميزان روي بکار رفته 


در فرايند گالوانيزاسيون متفاوت خواهد بود.




پروفيل


پروفيل يا نيمرخ (به انگليسي Profile)از نظر لغوي به معناي مقطع ثابت و طول زياد است که در اصطلاح ساختمان سازي و ماشين سازي براي قطعات فولادي به کار 


مي رود، که به اشکال گوناگون ساخته مي شود.


انواع پروفيل
پروفيل ها به صورتهاي گوناگون توسط کارخانجات ذوب آهن ساخته مي گردد:


تير آهن IPE
تيرآهن IPB
تير آهن INP
نبشي
قوطي
ورق
تسمه
ناوداني UNP
ميلگرد
لوله
سپري
لاپه يا زد Z
پروفيل هاي درب و پنجره






کاربرد پروفيل
از انواع تير آهن و نبشي و ناوداني در صنعت ساختمان سازي نظير تير و ستون وال پست و غيره استفاده مي شود.
از انواع ورق با ضخامتهاي مختلف در صنايع ماشين سازي و ساختمان استفاده مي شود نظير ساخت ستون به صورت باکس
پروفيلهاي مربع و مستطيل با مقاطع کوچک به عنوان نرده هاي فلزي براي در و پنجره منازل، کناره راه پله ها و همچنين نرده کشي اطراف ديوارهاي کارخانجات و زمينهاي 


محصور شده و نرده پياده روها و خيابانها بکار مي روند.
پروفيلهاي مربع و مستطيل(قوطي) با مقاطع بزرگتر که معروف به ستوني مي باشند موارد استفاده متعددي در صنعت و ساختمان سازي دارند اين پروفيل ها که در مقاطع مربع 
ورق آجدار
ساخته مي شوند در ساختن ستون و اسکلت فلزي ساختمانها بکار روند. همچنين اگر اين پروفيلها با مشخصات فيزيکي قابل اطميناني ساخته شوند مي توانند در ساختن شاسي 


تريلرها و نفت کش ها استفاده شوند.
از پروفيلهاي قوطي مربع و مستطيل در صنايع خودروسازي نيز استفاده مي شود.
از پروفيلهاي قوطي مربع در ساختن پايه ميز و صندلي نيز استفاده مي گردد.
پروفيل هايي که به صورت Z تهيه مي شوند اکثراً براي پوشش سقف سوله ها بکار مي روند.
پروفيلهاي نبشي و ناوداني با روش نورد سرد نيز توليد مي شوند. از پروفيلهاي نبشي مي توان در ساختن چهارچوب درهاي بزرگ آهني و انواع قالب هاي فلزي بکار رفته در 


ماشين آلات استفاده کرد. ناوداني هاي کوچک در مواردي نظير در کرکره اي مغازه ها بکار مي روند.


آیا قیمت میلگرد کاهش می یابد
وزن مخصوص آهن 



کاربرد تيرآهن در ساختمان



تير آهن يکي از فرآورده هاي مهم حاصل از فلز آهن مي باشد که کاربرد هاي بسيار زيادي دارد، اما کاربرد عمده ي آن در ساختمان سازي به شمار مي آيد. فلز آهن پر کاربرد 


ترين فلز موجود در پوسته ي کره ي زمين است، که مي توان گفت در اکثر صنايع موجود در دنيا کاربرد دارد. ساخت محصولات مختلف ار آهن استخراج شده از سنگ آهن يکي 


از علل کاربردي بودن اين فلز مي باشد، اما مي توان گفت علت اصلي مصرف آهن در اغلب حوزه هاي صنعتي وجود انواع آلياژ هاي متفاوت آن مي باشد. فلز آن داراي 


فرآورده هاي بسيار زيادي است که در کارخانجات توليد مي شوند. يکي از اين فرآورده ها که در از الزامات ساختمان سازي به حساب مي آيد تير آهن است. تير آهن در واقع از 


المان هاي اساسي و بسيار مهم ساخت هر ساختماني است. علاوه بر سازه هاي ساختماني در برخي پروژه هاي متفاوت نيز کاربرد دارند، اما کاربرد عمده آن ها در صنايع 


ساختمان سازي مي باشد. تير ها در واقع وظيفه حمل فشار هاي تنشي و خمشي وارد بر ساختمان را دارند.






تيرآهن
تيرآهن اساسي ترين پروفيل ساختماني است که بعضا در پروژه هاي صنعتي نيز کاربرد دارد.


به طور معمول کارخانه هاي سازنده تيرآهن از دو نوع استاندارد پيروي مي‌نمايند :


? – استاندارد IPE


محصولات کشورهاي اروپايي و ايران بيشتر از اين نوع مي‌باشند. بارزترين مشخصه اين نوع تيرآهن اينست که اگر از دو سر تيرآهن به آن بنگريد، ضخامت بال‌هاي آن در 


ابتدا و انتها کاملاً يکنواخت مي‌باشد. به طور معمول نقشه ساختمان هايي که توسط مهندسين کشورمان تهيه مي‌گردد بر اساس اين استاندارد بوده و لذا اين نوع تيرآهن از 


محبوبيت بيشتري در ميان مشتريان برخوردار است.


هفت الماس


? – استاندارد INP


تيرآهن هايي که بر اساس اين استاندارد تهيه توليد مي‌شوند بيشتر محصولات کشور چين و روسيه مي‌باشند. مشخصه بارز آن ؛ نازکي بال‌ها در ابتدا و ضخيم شدن تدريجي آن 


در انتها مي‌باشد، به طوري که اگر از سر تيرآهن به دقت به آن بنگريد شيب ملايمي را در ضخامت بال‌ها مشاهده خواهيد نمود.


ورق اسیدشویی


مباني ساخت تيرآهن‌هاي فولادي


به عبارت ساده، ساخت فلز،شامل برش، خمکاري و شکل دادن به سازه هاي فولادي است. فولاد با دقت ساخته ميشود تا سازه هاي متنوعي را براي مقاصد مختلفي بسازد. برش 


و شکل دادن تيرهاي فولادي يا هر قطعه ديگر از سازه ها، نياز به چندين توانمندي متفاوت دارد. سازنده فلز بايد قادر به خواندن و تفسير نمودارهاي مهندسي و نقشه ها، استفاده 


از نرم افزار مهندسي مکانيک و ساخت و ساز مدرن باشد. او بايد روش استفاده از ابزارهاي دستي مانند اره و مشعل تا آخرين و بزرگترين فن آوري، براي مطابقت با نيازهاي 


خاص را بلد باشد. مهمترين جنبه هاي توليد فولاد ابزار و تجهيزات هستند. بدون پيشرفته ترين و جديدترين تکنولوژي ها، توليد سازه هاي مي تواند يک پروسه سخت و پيچيده 


باشد. براي توليد تيرهاي فولادي، سازه فولادي با کيفيت بالا همراه با ابزار، تکنيک، تخصص و تجربه لازم است. يکي از ابزارهاي کمک به اين تخصص، اشنايي با جدولهاي 


وزني است. جدول وزني ورق يکي از انواع جدولها است که اطلاعات بسياري را به خريداران ميدهد.


جدول استاندارد ورق های فلزی چیست


ابزار و تکنيک هاي مورد استفاده براي توليد تيرهاي فولادي


تکنولوژي با سرعت بسيار زياد پيشرفت کرده است. لذا سازندگان سازه فولادي بايد آموزش ببينند و مسائل بسياري را تجربه کنند. دو عامل آموزش و تجربه به سازندگان اين 


امکان را ميدهد که از تمام ابزارها و تکنيک ها استفاده کنند. البته لازم است توجه کنيد که کارفرمايان استفاده از تمام ابزارهاي جديد و تجهيزات CNC را ترجيح مي دهند. دليل 


اين مساله اين است که آنها را قادر مي سازد تا با دقت بيشتري کار را انجام دهند. ابزارهاي مختلف جوشکاري و تجهيزات کامپيوتري براي سازندگان آسان تر مي شود.


بسته به منطقه، نياز و ساير عوامل، استانداردهاي زيادي در هنگام توليد فولاد وجود دارد. ساخت فولاد، براي سازندگان حرفه اي سازه هاي فولادي کشورما، فرآيند پيچيده اي 


نيست. آنها با تجربه هستند و از آخرين و بهترين ابزار تجهيزات براي ساخت فولاد استفاده مي کنند.
اخبار آهن






مواد


فولاد شامل طيف گسترده اي از مواد مي شود و هميشه فلز مناسبي براي هرکاري نيست. محتواي کربن هر فولاد، اغلب هدف از توليد يک فولاد خاص را تعريف مي کند. به همين 


دليل ابتدا به دقت هدفتان را بررسي کنيد. سپس با يک مهندس و سازنده فولاد مشورت کنيد. اين افراد شما را در تصميم گيري و انتخاب کمک بسياري خواهند کرد. اينکه چه 


آلياژي براي ساخت چه سازه اي مناسب است از نکاتي است که به آنها بايد توجه کنيد. خريد مقاطع فولادي با فولاد ايرانيان اين شانس را به شما مي‌دهد که انواع با کيفيت اين 


محصولات را خريداري کنيد.
قیمت ورق
قیمت ورق رنگی



تيرآهن‌هاي فولادي ممکن است پيچيده ترين قسمت پروژه شما نباشد، اما مساله سختي است. اطمينان حاصل کنيدکه چه چيزي را دقيقا از توليدکننده ميخواهيد. تيرآهن هاي بد 


مي توانند هر سازه اي را خم کنند. تيرآهن هايي هم هستند که ممکن است خوب باشند اما انتخاب مناسبي نباشند.به عنوان مثال تيرهاي I شکل و H شکلي که با کيفيت 


ساخته شده اند، هرکدام کاربرد خاص خود را دارند که نمي توان هرکدام را به جاي ديگري استفاده کرد.


در انتخاب و خريد تيرآهن، علاوه بر نکات بالا لازم است با نکات ديگري نيز آشنا باشيد. به عنوان مثال، شما بايد بدانيد چطور کيفيت را بررسي کنيد. پس از قرار دادن حفره ها 


در يک تيرآهن، سازنده نياز به تاييد مکان حفره ها دارد. لازم است شما در مورد جوشکاري، روش اتصال اصلي براي اکثر پروژه هاي سازه هاي فولادي اطلاعاتي داشته باشيد


فولاد ايرانيان يکي از مجموعه هايي است که کارشناسان آن، با توانمندي ها و اطلاعات کافي در زمينه مشخصات مقاطع فولادي مي توانند شما را در انتخاب بهترين محصول 


کمک کنند.
قیمت ورق سیاه


انواع تيرآهن‌هاي وارداتي موجود در بازار ايران در حال حاضر از هر دو نوع استاندارد در بازار ايران موجود مي‌باشد. تيرآهن‌هاي IPE وارداتي بيشتر مربوط به کشورهاي 


لهستان، اسپانيا، آلمان و همچنين کشور کره مي‌باشد . البته تيرآهن IPE کشور چين و روسيه نيز در بازار موجود است، ولي از آنجايي که اين دو کشور از هر دو نوع 


استاندارد تيرآهن توليد نموده‌اند، لذا مصرف کنندگان محترم بعضي مواقع در تشخيص IPE يا INP بودن محصول اين دو کشور دچار مشکل شده و بسيار پيش آمده که پس از 


خريد و تخليه کالا در محل ساخت و يا بدتر از اين، پس از نيمه ساخت متوجه شده‌اند که تيرآهن‌هاي مورد استفاده آن‌ها از نوع INP بوده است ، حال آنکه نقشه آن‌ها بر اساس 


IPE طراحي شده و دچار ضرر و زيان مي‌گردند. البته اگر نقشه در ابتدا بر اساس INP طراحي شده باشد عکس اين قضيه نيز صدق مي‌نمايد.
وزن ورق آلومینیوم
مشخصه بارز تيرآهن‌هاي توليدي ذوب آهن اصفهان آرم ESCO در يک طرف (بال) تير آهن مي‌باشد که به فاصله هر ? متر اين آرم به صورت برجسته و حک شده قابل مشاهده 


است تير آهن‌هايلانه زنبوري تعريف تير آهن‌هاي لانه زنبوري دليل نام‌گذاري تير هاي لانه زنبوري شکل گيري اين تيرها پس از عمليات (بريدن و دوباره جوش دادن ) و تکميل 


پروفيل است . اين‌گونه تيرها در طول خود داراي حفره هاي توخالي (در جان ) هستند که به لانه زنبور شبيه است .به همين سبب به اين گونه تيرها لانه زنبوري ميگويند .


هدف از ساخت تير هاي لانه زنبوري هدف اين است که تير بتواند ممان خمشي بيشتري را با خيز (تغيير شکل ) نسبتاً کم و همچنين وزن کمتر در مقايسه با تير نورد شده مشابه 


تحمل کند . براي مثال با مراجعه به جدول تير آهن ارتفاع پروفيل ?? را که ?? سانتيمتر ارتفاع دارد مي‌توان تا ?? سانتيمتر افزايش داد . محاسن و معايب تير لانه زنبوري با 


توجه به مثال گفته شده در بالا با تبديل تير آهن معمولي به لانه زنبوري اولاً : مدول مقطع و ممان اينرسي مقطع تير افزايش مي‌يابد .
وزن ورق استیل
ثانياً : مقاومت خمشي تير نيز افزوده مي‌گردد . در نتيجه تيري حاصل مي‌شود با ارتفاع بيشتر قوي‌تر و هم‌وزن تير اصلي


ثالثاً : با کم شدن وزن مصالح و سبک بودن تير از نظر اقتصادي مقرون به صرفه تر خواهد بود .


رابعاً : از فضا هاي ايجاد شده (حفره‌ها ) در جان تير مي‌توان لوله هاي تاسيساتي و برق را عبور داد . در ساختن تير لانه زنبوري که منجر به افزايش ارتفاع تير مي‌شود بايد 


استاندارد کاملاً رعايت گردد در غير اين صورت خطر خراب شدن تير زير بار وارد شده حتمي است .


از جمله معايب تير لانه زنبوري وجود حفره هاي آن است که مي‌تواند تنش‌هاي برشي را در محل تکيه گاه هاي پل به ستون يا اتصال تير آهن تودلي به پل لانه زنبوري تحمل کند 


. بنا بر اين براي رفع اين عيب اقدم به پر کردن بعضي از اين حفره‌ها با ورق فلزي و جوش مي‌کنند تا اتصال فرعي پل به ستون يا تير فرعي به پل به درستي انجام شود . تير 


لانه زنبوري در ساختمان اسکلت فلزي مي‌تواند به صورت پل فقط در يک دهانه يا به صورت پل ممتد به کار رود .
وزن مخصوص آهن
انواع تير آهن
‌تير آهن اساسي‌ترين پروفيل ساختماني است که بعضاً در پروژه‌هاي صنعتي نيز کاربرد دارد. براي ساختن ستون‌هاي اسکلت فلزي‌ از تير آهن‌هاي I دوبل ‌يا بال پهن‌هاي تکي‌ 


H ‌شکل استفاده مي‌شود. تير آهن به سه صورت يافت مي‌شود.


تير آهن IPE (استاندارد اروپا و ايران)
تير آهن INP (استاندارد چين و روسيه)
تير آهن IPB (بال پهن)
‌تير آهن IPE و INP به ارتفاع ??–??? ميليمتر و تيرآهن IPB به ارتفاع ???–???? ميليمتر توليد مي‌شود. ‌کاربرد تير آهن در ساختمان به صورت ستون، خرپا، نعل 


درگاه، تير در پوشش سقف‌ها و پل‌هاي لانه زنبوري است.


نمایندگی فروش ورق گالوانیزه کاشان





‌تير آهن IPE
اين تير آهن معمولي و استاندارد در ايران کاربرد زيادي دارد. اين تير آهن طبق استاندارد اروپا توليد مي‌شود و ضخامت بال آن ثابت است. کاربرد تير آهن در ساختمان به 


صورت ستون، خرپا، نعل درگاه، تير در پوشش سقف‌ها و پل‌هاي لانه زنبوري است.
قیمت ورق روغنی
تير آهن I-2
محصولي است از نورد گرم فولاد با مقطع عرضي معين كه از قسمت مياني به نام جان و دو لبه موازي بنام بال تشكيل شده است‌.


تير آهن لانه زنبوري (CPE)
علت نامگذاري اين نوع تير به نام تير لانه زنبوري‌، شکل اين تير پس از بريدن و جوش دادن دوباره است‌. اين تيرها در طول جان خود داراي فضاهاي توخالي هستند که مشابه 


لانه زنبور است. به همين علت به آنها تير لانه زنبوري مي‌گويند.
جدول وزن ورق گالوانیزه
هدف از انجام اين کار اين است که تير بتواند لنگر خمشي بزرگتري را در مقايسه با تير نورد شده اوليه تحمل کند‌. با انجام اين کار ارتفاع تير افزايش پيدا کرده و در نتيجه ممان 


اينرسي مقطع افزايش پيدا مي‌کند‌. براي مثال‌، با اين کار ارتفاع پروفيل IPE-18 که ?? سانتيمتر است به ?? سانتيمتر افزايش پيدا مي‌کند‌. در ساخت تير لانه زنبوري ارتقاع 


تير ساخته شده ?/? برابر تير اوليه خواهد بود.


مزايا و معايب تير‌ آهن لانه زنبوري
با توجه به مثال فوق با تبديل تير آهن معمولي به تير آهن لانه زنبوري‌، تغييرات زير در خواص آن ايجاد مي‌شود.
گالوانیزه گرم اصفهان
مدول مقطع و ممان اينرسي تير افزايش مي‌يابد و بدين ترتيب به مقاومت خمشي تير نيز افزوده مي‌شود. در نتيجه تيري حاصل مي‌شود با ارتفاع بيشتر‌، مقاومتر و هم وزن تير 


اصلي‌.
سبک بودن تير، باعث صرفه اقتصادي مي‌شود‌.
حفره‌هاي ‌ايجاد شده در جان تير‌، فضاهاي مناسبي براي عبور لوله‌هاي تاسيسات و برق ايجاد مي‌کنند‌.
در ساختن اين نوع تير‌، بايد اصول استاندارد کاملاً رعايت شود. در غير اينصورت‌، احتمال تخريب تير زير بار وارد شده وجود خواهد داشت.
ايراد اساسي تير لانه زنبوري‌، وجود حفره‌ها است که باعث کاهش مقاومت برشي تير در محل اتصال پل به ستون يا اتصال تيرآهن تودلي (تير فرعي) به پل لانه زنبوري 
تحلیل بازار فولادتاثیر افزایش قیمت آهن بر مسکن
مي‌شود‌. براي رفع اين عيب و تامين مقاومت برشي از دست رفته‌، بعضي از حفره‌ها را با ورق پر مي‌کنند‌. تير لانه زنبوري در ساخت اسکلت فلزي مي‌تواند به صورت پل‌، فقط 


در يک دهانه يا به صورت پل ممتد به کار رود‌. استفاده از تير لانه زنبوري به عنوان تير همبند در دهانه هايي که بادبندهاي واگرا دارند مجاز نيست.
روش‌هاي ساختن تير لانه زنبوري‌
روش تهيه تيرهاي لانه زنبوري از اين قرار است که ابتدا جان تير آهن نورد شده با استفاده از شابلن خط مي‌شود. سپس براي جلوگيري از تاب برداشتن تير آهن‌، آن را با زدن 


تک خال جوش در نقاط مختلف‌، روي يک شاسي افقي مستقر مي‌کنند‌. آنگاه با استفاده از دستگاه برش برنول (شعله گاز استيلن) در امتداد خط منکسر اقدام به برش مي‌کنند تا 


پروفيل به دو قسمت بالا و پايين تقسيم شود. ‌حال قسمت بالا را به اندازه يک دندانه جابجا مي‌کنند و دندانه‌هاي دو قسمت بالا و پايين را به دقت مقابل هم قرار مي‌دهند و از دو 
پیش بینی قیمت آهن در روزهای آینده 
طرف با جوش پر مي‌کنند‌. استفاده از جوش قوسي نيمه اتوماتيک براي اتصال دو قسمت بريده شده‌، مي‌تواند يک جوش خوب‌، بي‌ عيب‌، سريع و مقرون به صرفه ايجاد نمايد‌.
سپس جهت رفع نقيصه کاهش مقاومت برشي با توجه به منحني نيروي برشي تير‌، بعضي از حفره‌ها با ورق‌هاي تقويتي پر مي‌شوند‌. لازم به ذکر است که حداقل بايد يک حفره در 


مجاورت تکيه‌گاه با ورق و به وسيله جوش کامل پر شود.
براي بريدن تير مي‌توان از روش کوپال نيز استفاده کرد‌. در اين روش‌، با استفاده از دستگاه قطع کن سنگين که مجهز به گيوتين مخصوص است‌، تير آهن به شکل سرد در امتداد 


خط شکسته قطع مي‌شود‌.
محاسبه وزن قوطی
تقويت تير‌هاي لانه زنبوري به کمک ورق تقويت‌
تيرهاي ساخته شده در محل تکيه گاه‌ها در ناحيه‌ي حفره‌هاي خالي در مقابل تنش‌هاي برشي ضعيف مي‌شود. ‌‌با توجه به منحني نيروي برشي‌ براي جبران اين عيب آن حفره‌ها را 


با ورق‌هاي تقويتي به صورت کامل توسط جوش پر مي‌نمايند‌. نوعي از اين تير آهن‌هاي لانه زنبوري وجود دارد که براي بريدن قطعات بالا و پايين ورق واسطه اضافه مي‌کنند 


که اين ورق واسطه بين دندانه‌ها جوش مي‌شود. اين نوع تير آهن‌ها از تير آهن‌هاي بدون ورق واسطه بسيار مستحکم‌تر و قوي‌تر است.


تقويت تير آهن لانه زنبوري با بتن و فولاد‌
در تيرهاي لانه زنبوري علاوه بر تنش‌هاي خمشي اصلي در محل حلقه‌ها تنش‌هاي خمشي ثانويه حاصل از برش در مقطع ايجاد مي‌شود که گاهي اين تنش از تنش‌هاي خمشي 


اصلي در تير بزرگترند. اين تنش‌ها از کارايي تير مي‌کاهند و براي مقابله با آنها بايد حلقه‌هاي کناري را با ورق پر کرد خصوصاً هنگامي که از اين نوع تيرها بصورت يکسره 
ورق گالوانیزه
استفاده مي‌شود در محل تکيه‌گاه‌ها که هم نيروي برشي و هم لنگر خمشي زياد است. تنش‌هاي خمشي به شدت افزايش مي‌يابد و نياز به تقويت تير در اين محل‌ها است که از لحاظ 


اقتصادي قابل توجيه نيست. براي مقابله با اين ضعف در تيرهاي لانه زنبوري رفتار مرکب بتن و فولاد تهيه شده هست‌. به اين ترتيب که داخل تير فلزي در نقاطي که تنش‌هاي 


ثانويه قابل ملاحظه هستند از بتن پر مي‌شود و کشش حلقه‌هاي خالي را به عمل تغيير مي‌دهد و اين امر سختي و مقاومت تير را افزايش مي‌دهد و از نظر اقتصادي مقرون به 


صرفه است.
ورق
نکات حائز اهميت در تير ‌آهن لانه زنبوري‌
‌برش مقاطع نورد شده براي تير‌هاي لانه زنبوري توسط دستگاه برش اتوماتيک ‌يا توسط دستگاه هوابرش صورت پذيرد.
‌تير‌هاي لانه زنبوري به دو روش پانير و ليتسکا ساخته مي‌شوند.
‌به هيچ عنوان در بادبندها از تير لانه زنبوري استفاده نکنيد.
‌‌بهترين موارد استفاده از تير‌هاي لانه زنبوري استفاده در تير‌هاي مرکب است.
‌براي رفع تنش‌هاي برشي در تير‌هاي لانه زنبوري بهتر است در محل تکيه گاه‌ها و در برخي موارد در وسط دهانه تير ورق تقويت جوش داده شود.
‌تير‌هاي لانه زنبوري را ترجيحاً در تير‌هاي خمشي استفاده نکنيد.
‌در تير‌هاي لانه زنبوري مي‌توان با نصب ورق‌هاي مياني بين دو قطعه بريده شده ممان اينرسي و مدول مقطع را افزايش داد.
‌در تير‌هاي دوبل زنبوري بهتر است حفره‌ها مقابل يکديگر قرار نگيرند و حفره مقابل قسمت بسته تير ديگر قرار گيرند.
‌تير لانه زنبوري را نمي‌توان به عنوان مقطع فشرده در نظر گرفت.
تير آهن INP
تير آهن I شکل که ضخامت بال آنها با فاصله گرفتن از جان تير آهن کاهش مي‌يابد. اين استاندارد کارخانجات روسيه و چين است.
ورق قلع اندود



تير آهن IPB
تير آهن H يا تير آهن‌هاي عريض که در آنها طول بال‌ها نسبت به تير آهن‌هاي IPE افزايش يافته است.


تير آهن IPBV و IPBL
علامت V نشان دهنده سنگين بودن و علامت L نشان دهنده سبک بودن تير آهن است. به عنوان مثال IPBV نشان دهنده تير آهن عريض سنگين و IPBL نشان دهنده 

تيرآهن عريض سبک است. ورق تاراز
مزایا و معایب سقف وافل

----------


## cheshmgir00

قابلمه هاي استيل


اين قابلمه ها بيشتر براي پخت انواع خورش و غذاهاي آبدار مناسبند. با اين وجود بعضي از توليدکنندگان ادعا مي کنند که مي توانيد برنج يا حتي ماکاروني را هم در اين قابلمه 


ها بپزيد و حتي ته ديگ هم داشته باشيد. نکته مهم هنگام استفاده از قابلمه هاي استيل تنظيم درجه حرارت است.


اگر عجله نکنيد و با حوصله شعله گاز را در حد کم نگه داريد نتيجه کارتان خوب مي شود. با اين وجود اگر غذاي شما ته گرفت و قابلمه تغيير رنگ داد با کمي سرکه مي توانيد آن 


را مثل روز اولش تميز کنيد. در مجموع قابلمه هاي راحت و مناسبي هستند که بهتر است هر خانمي در آشپزخانه اش حتماً از آنها داشته باشد.


نظر کارشناس: اين قابلمه ها در گروه سالم ترين قابلمه ها قرار مي گيرند و مصرف کنندگان مي توانند با خيال راحت و بدون نگراني از بابت ورود املاح و ترکيبات شيميايي به 


درون غذا، از اين قابلمه ها استفاده کنند. سرویس قابلمه استیل


قابلمه هاي چدني


رقيب اصلي قابلمه هاي تفلون هستند که چند سالي است نام آنها را زياد مي شنويم. از جمله ويژگي هاي قابلمه چدني اين است که حرارت به طور يکنواخت در همه جاي ظرف 


پخش مي شود و غذا را به مدت بيشتري گرم نگه مي دارد. علاوه بر اين قابلمه هاي چدني مقاومت زيادي دارند، لب پر نمي شوند و رنگ شان از بين نمي رود. عيب بزرگ قابلمه 


هاي چدني اين است که وزن زيادي دارند و ممکن است هنگام پخت بعضي از غذاها، به ويژه صاف کردن برنج استفاده از آنها دشوار باشد. قابلمه هاي چدني هم نچسب هستند و 


هنگام سرخ کردن مواد غذايي در اين ظروف نيازي نيست مقدار زيادي روغن استفاده کنيد.


حتي براي پخت غذا در فر هم مناسب هستند. بهتر است هنگام استفاده از قابلمه هاي چدني هميشه از حرارت کم تا متوسط استفاده کنيد. رنگ بدنه بيشتر قابلمه هاي چدني هميشه 


از حرارت کم تا متوسط استفاده کنيد. رنگ بدنه بيشتر قابلمه هاي چدني مشکي است و در مقايسه با انواع تفلون تنوع رنگ کمتري دارند.


نظر کارشناس: اين ظروف از آلياژي ساخته شده اند که شامل آهن و کربن است. اگر به مدت طولاني از اين قابلمه ها استفاده شود شايد خطرهايي به همراه داشته باشد. به هر 

حال، در مقايسه با قابلمه هاي تفلون انتخاب مناسب تري است در مقايسه با قابلمه هاي استيل، آلومينيومي و پيرکس از سلامت پايين تري برخوردار است. فن دستی


قابلمه هاي لعابي


بيشتر براي طبخ غذهاي آبدار به کار مي روند و نمي توانيد داخل اين قابلمه ها برنج بپزيد يا حتي غذاهاي جامد را دوباره گرم کنيد. اين قابلمه ها را در اندازه هاي مختلف با 


قيمتي مناسب تهيه کرده و از آنها براي نگهداري غذا در يخچال يا پخت انواع سوپ و خوراک هاي مايع در حجم کم استفاده کنيد. علاوه بر اين طرح هاي متنوعي دارند و حتي 


برخي از نمونه هايشان با در شيشه اي طراحي شده اند.


نظر کارشناس: در اين قابلمه ها هم ترکيبات شيميايي وجود دارد. روکش آنها به مرور زمان از بين مي روند و لعاب وارد خوراک ها مي شود. اگر اين قابلمه ها در معرض 


غذاهايي با PH اسيدي يا قليايي باشند واکنش هاي شيميايي سريع تر شده و آسيب هايي را ايجاد مي کند.


ظروف پيرکس


اختراع ظروف شيشه اي پيرکس در دوران توماس اديسون ريشه دارد. اديسون براي اختراع لامپ، شيشه اي لازم داشته که در برابر حرارت مقاوم. باشد. شرکتي که اين شيشه 


را براي اديسون ابداع کرد چندي بعد ظروف شيشه اي با نام پيرکس را به بازار جهاني عرضه کرد و بدين ترتيب قابلمه هاي شيشه اي روانه بازار شدند.


ظروف شيشه اي پيرکس اين قابليت را دارند که آنها را روي گاز، در فر يا مايکروفر قرار دهيد؛ ضمن اينکه ظاهرشان زيبا و شفاف است و مي توانيد با همان ظرف، غذا را 


سرو کنيد. کلمن مسافرتی


نظر کارشناس: در دسته ظروف سالم قرار مي گيرند و استفاده از اين ظروف براي سلامتي ما خطري ندارد و هيچ گونه ماده شيميايي از راه پيرکس هاي مقاوم وارد بدن نمي 


شود. بنابراين توصيه مي شود براي پخت و پز از اين ظروف بيشتر استفاده کنيد.


قابلمه هاي سنتي


قابلمه هايي از جنس مس و روي در اين دسته قرار مي گيرند. در زمان مادربزرگ هاي ما استفاده از اين قابلمه ها کاربرد زيادي داشت و هنوز هم به دليل اينکه قابلمه هاي رويي 


که به آنها روحي هم مي گويند به دليل قيمت ارزان مورد توجه بعضي از مردم قرار مي گيرند. اين قابلمه ها اندازه متنوعي دارند و سبک هستند.


نظر کارشناس: در اين قابلمه ها هم مشکل ورود املاح مس و روي به خوراک ها وجود دارد بهتر است به طور مداوم و طولاني مدتي از آنها استفاده نشود.






ماهيتابه هاي دردار مستطيلي شکلي هستند که به طور حتم نام شان به گوش تان خورده است. مهمترين ويژگي اين قابلمه ها اين است که غذا را با مقدار کمي روغن براي شما 


سرخ مي کنند، به همين دليل با کمک اين ماهيتابه ها غذاي سالمي مي خوريد. ضمن اينکه براي پخت سبزيجات با مقدار کمي آب مي توانيد از اين ماهيتابه هاي دردار کمک 


بگيريد. در مجموع اگر از آنها درست استفاده کنيد براي سلامتي تان ضرري ندارند.


نظر کارشناس: پوشش داخلي اين قابلمه از جنس تفلون است و در صورت ايجاد خراش در سطح قابلمه بهتر است آن را کنار بگذاريد چون در اين صورت سلامتي شما به خطر 


مي افتد.


صرف نظر از اين قضيه، به دليل اينکه در اين ماهيتابه ها بسته مي شود، مقدار اکسيژن اطراف مواد غذايي کاهش يافته و فشار داخل قابلمه بيشتر مي شود. در چنين شرايطي 


زمان پخت کاهش مي يابد. اگر هم شعله گاز کم باشد خوراک حالت سرخ کرده مطلوبي پيدا مي کند و نيازي به استفاده زياد از روغن نيست. بنابراين اين ماهيتابه ها از اين نظر 


برتري دارند که چربي کمتري به بدن مي رسانند و سبب اضافه وزن و چاقي نمي شوند. به ويژه افرادي که به غذاهاي چرب علاقه دارند با استفاده از اين ظروف غذاهاي سالم 


تري به بدن شان مي رسانند. جای سیب زمینی پیاز پلاستیکی


زودپز، آرام پز و بخارپز


خيلي از خانم هاي شاغل که براي آشپزي و به ويژه پخت غذاهاي سنتي زمان کافي ندارند، از طرفداران «زودپز» هستند. جدا از اين زودپز يک وسيله کاربردي در آشپزخانه 


است که با کاهش زمان پخت، در مصرف گاز و وقت صرفه جويي مي کند و در مدت کوتاه تر غذايي کاملاً پخته و جاافتاده را تحويل تان مي دهد. اين وسيله در مقايسه با 


مايکروويو مشکوک به سرطان زا بودن نيست و درصد بيشتري از ويتامين هاي غذا را حفظ مي کند. براي تهيه تمام غذاها از انواع گوشت و مرغ گرفته تا سوپ و سبزيجات مي 


توانيد از اين ديگ مکانيکي استفاده کنيد و آشپزي را سريع، متنوع و با صرفه تر پيش ببريد.


آرام پز هم براي خانم هاي شاغل کاربرد دارد. مي توانند شب مواد غذايي را داخل آن بريزند و صبح روز بعد غذاي آماده اي براي ناهار يا شام خانواده داشته باشند. بخارپز هم 


دستگاه برقي ديگري است که شما را به مصرف غذاهاي سالم و بدون روغن تشويق مي کند.


نظر کارشناس: مهمترين عاملي که ارزش مواد غذايي را کاهش مي دهد حرارت، نور و اکسيژن است. در زودپز، بخارپز و آرام پز وقتي در ظرف را مي بنديم، عامل اکسيژن را 


از مواد غذايي دور مي کنيم و اين اتفاق بيشتر در آرام پز و زودپز رخ مي دهد. 










کريستال چيست ؟
در معناي لغت : واژه کريستال کاملا مشابه بلور به معني ماده است که ذرات تشکيل دهنده آن با نظم در کنار يکديگر قرار گرفته باشند. اما معني که در بازار و بين مردم براي 


ظروف کريستال شناخته شده است 


در واقع شيشه سرب دار(LeadCrystal) مي باشد. ميزان اکسيد سرب متغير است و در بهترين حالت به ?? درصد ميرسد که دليل سنگين وزن بودن محصولات کريستال 


همين ماده در آن است.
یخدان مسافرتی یونیک


از ديگر خصوصيات اين نوع محصولات درخشندگي بيشتر انها است.


با توجه به اينکه ?? درصد از اين محصول را اکسيد سرب تشکيل داده اين نوع ظروف سنگين تر هستند نسبت به شيشه.


بلور چيست ؟
بلور هم مانند کريستال در لغت همان معناي گفته شده را دار. اما منظور محصولاتي هستند در ان ها از اکسيد سرب خبري نيست، کمي درخشندگي محصول کم تر و وزني بسيار 


سبک تر نسبت به حجم ظرف دارند.


بيشترين محصولات بلوري براي کشور چين هستند که مشابه کريستال چک و يا ساير محصولات با کيفيت توليد مي شود ، اين تشابه کاملا سطحي هست و از نظر کيفيت با هم 


بسيار متفاوت هستند ، البته قيمت هم بسيار متفاوت هست و بايد منصفانه نظر داد ، محصولات بلور در حد قيمت خود خوب هستند.


کريستالين :
کريستالين ، نوعي ديگر از محصولات هستند که در ترکيب خود اکسيد سرب را دارد اما درصد سرب کمتر از ?? درصد است ، معمولا درصد اکسيد سرب در اين نوع ظروف 


حدود ?? درصد است. دليل ساخت محصولات کريستالين و کريستال لايت برخي قوانين است که به تازگي ايجاد شده و استفاده از ظروف کريستال در مورد بعضي از نوشيدني 


ها و موادي مانند ترشي منع کرده است. در اين باره مي توانيد مطلب موارد منع مصرف را مطالعه فرماييد.


کريستال لايت :
کريستال لايت که در واقع واژه اصلي آن کريستاليت (Crystalite) است که در معني مفهومي مشابه با کريستال و بلور دارد ، در کريستاليت مانند بلور اکسيد سرب وجود 


ندارد ، اما وقتي شما اين محصولات را مشاهده مي کنيد بسيار نزديک به کريستال هستند ، دليل اين امر روش عمل اوري اين نوع محصولات است ، در واقع هنگام سرد کردن و 


شکل دهي اين محصولات با کنترل عوامل مختلف عمل بلوري شدن را کنترل کرده و ماده منظم تري تشکيل مي شود. محصولات کريستاليت وزن کم تري نسبت به کريستال دارند 


و از قيمت کمتري بر خورداند.


تفاوت ها :
?-کيفيت توليد :


براي اينکار يا بايد قبلا محصولات اصل را خريد کرده باشيد و اشنا باشيد ، يا اگر بار اول است شما بايد مقايسه کنيد ، محصول مثلا کشور چک را مشاهده کرديد سپس دنبال 


همان طرح توليد چين بگرديد و متوجه تفاوت خواهيد شد.


?- وزن ظروف :


همانطور در توضيح کلمات گفته شد محصولات کريستال سنگين ترين و بعد کريستالين و در اخر کريستال لايت و بلور هستند. وزن هم به شما کمک مي کند ، البته دقت کنيد که دو 


ظرف مشابه را بايد مقايسه کنيد تا اين اختلاف وزن را متوجه شويد. جاسیب زمینی پیازی ام دی اف


?- قيمت :


قيمت اين محصولات بسيار متفاوت هستند.


?- معايب موجود :


محصولاتي که اصل هستند ، يعني کيفيت توليد بهتري دارند در نتيجه عيوب کمتري در آنها ديده خواهد شد.


خب سوال تشخيص اصل بودن محصول ما چگونه ممکن است ؟


براي نمونه تصويري از چند محصول مشابه که در اين فروشگاه وجود دارد در ادامه قرار دارد.


اين دو محصول بسيار مشابه هم هستند محصول چين از جنس کريستالين هست و محصول چک از جنس کريستال.


دقت داشته باشيد که محصولات چين نسبت به قيمتي که دارند از کيفيت خوبي برخوردارند و اين مقايسه فقط براي آشنايي شما با تفاوت ها است.


سه تصوير که مشاهده مي کنيد پياله و پيش دستي خورشيدي توليد شده در کشور چين هست که از جنس کريستالين هم تشکيل شده.






هسته گیر آلبالو بوژان




هنگام خريد کريستال به اين نکات توجه کنيد
ظروف کريستال و بلور از محبوب‌ترين‌ها نزد اکثر ما هستند. محبوبيت کريستال و بلور در حدي است که بسياري از شرکت‌هاي توليدکننده تنها به توليد ظروف از اين جنس بسنده 


نکرده و مجسمه و اشياي تزئيني کريستالي را نيز به بازار عرضه کرده‌اند.


به گزارش خبرگزاري تسنيم، ظروف کريستال و بلور از محبوب‌ترين‌ها نزد اکثر ما هستند. محبوبيت کريستال و بلور در حدي است که بسياري از شرکت‌هاي توليدکننده تنها به 


توليد ظروف از اين جنس بسنده نکرده و مجسمه و اشياي تزئيني کريستالي را نيز به بازار عرضه کرده‌اند که بسيار مورد توجه قرار گرفته‌اند.


با توجه به محبوبيت اين ظروف در بازار شاهد عرضه نمونه‌هاي متنوع با مليت‌هاي گوناگون هستيم.نمونه‌هاي ايراني، نمونه‌هاي توليدي کشورهاي آلمان، ايتاليا، چک، ترکيه، 


فرانسه و... که هرکدام بسته به مليت و طراحي و ميزان نقش و خط يا به قولي تراش روي کريستال قيمت‌هاي متفاوتي دارند.براساس بررسي‌هاي انجام شده کريستال‌هاي چک از 


گران‌‌ترين و با کيفيت‌ترين‌هاي بازار هستند.البته نمونه‌هاي ايراني نيز طي سال‌هاي اخير از لحاظ کيفي در حد چشمگيري رشد داشته‌اند و شايد از لحاظ طراحي و درخشش 


ظاهري با نمونه‌هاي وارداتي قابل تشخيص نباشند. اما در هر حال زمان مي‌برد تا مصرف‌کننده ايراني به آنچه هموطنانش با زحمت و مشقت توليد کرده‌اند بهايي در حدي که بايد 


دهد و هميشه اين تصور که جنس خارجي بهتر است در ذهنش است.


*در وهله اول بودجه خود را مشخص کنيد. اين کار موجب مي‌شود تا شما بدانيد با بودجه‌اي که داريد به سراغ کدام برند يا محصولات کدام کشور مي‌توانيد برويد.


*علاقه‌مندي خود را براي خريد برند خاص مشخص کنيد. ممکن است شما بودجه کمي براي خريد ظروف کريستال در نظر گرفته باشيد؛ اما به کريستال‌هاي چک يا آلمان يا 


لهستان علاقه‌مند باشيد. لوازم آشپزخانه
در اين صورت بايد تکليف خود را مشخص کنيد يا يک ظرف کوچک از يک برند مطرح خريداري کنيد يا يک ظرف ارزان‌تر.


*هنگام خريد کريستال به اصل يا تقلبي بودن ظروف توجه کنيد. برخي مدل‌هاي تقلبي ظروف کريستال در بازار وجود دارد که با کيفيت پايين توليد شده و با قيمت انواع اصلي به 


فروش مي‌رسد.
تنها راه مطمئن، خريد از مراکز معتبر و نمايندگي‌هاست. همچنين کريستال‌هاي اصل برگه مخصوصي دارند که کشور سازنده درصد کريستال آنها را مشخص کرده است.


*کيفيت آنچه را که مي‌خريد، بررسي کنيد. براي تشخيص شيشه و بلور با کيفيت بالا بايد فاکتورهاي زيادي را در نظر داشت، مانند ظاهر جنس و نحوه بسته‌بندي آن، شيشه و 


بلور توليدي نبايد رنگ مات داشته و داراي حباب باشد. شيشه و بلور وقتي داراي رنگ سفيد يا به اصطلاح بي رنگ باشد نشان‌دهنده کيفيت خوب آن است.


*در مورد ظروف و اشياي طلا يا نقره‌کوب دقت زيادي داشته باشيد؛ زيرا ممکن است برخي از فروشندگان در مورد ميزان طلا يا نقره به‌کار رفته در ظرف مورد نظر اطلاعات 


درست به خريدار ارائه نکنند يا اينکه ممکن است عيار طلا يا نقره‌اي را که روي کريستال به‌کار رفته است، زياد اعلام کنند.


* قبل از خريد به خوبي طروف و اشيا را بررسي کنيد تا کجي، لب پريدگي و... نداشته باشد.


*قيمت را از چند فروشگاه بپرسيد.


*کالا را در بسته‌بندي صحيح و مطمئن از فروشنده تحويل بگيريد؛ زيرا زماني که کالا از فروشگاه خارج شد مسووليت آن با شماست، نه با فروشنده.


*هنگام خريد ظروف رنگي حتما به يکنواختي رنگ در قسمت‌هاي گوناگون ظرف دقت کنيد.


* حتما هنگام خريد فاکتور را از فروشنده را دريافت کنيد. برخي از برندها نيز براي محصولات خود خدمات پس از فروش يا گارانتي درنظر گرفته‌اند که مي‌توانيد از اين خدمات 


نيز استفاده کنيد.


نکاتي براي نگهداري از ظروف بلور و کريستال


* به‌دليل حساسيت بالاي ظروف کريستال، بايد روش‌هاي مراقبت مناسب و شست‌وشوي صحيح آنها را ياد بگيريد.


* ظرف‌هاي کريستال را با مايع ظرفشويي و آب ولرم بشوييد و اگر تميز نشدند، مخلوطي از يک‌سوم سرکه و دوسوم آب تهيه کنيد و با کمک برس شست‌وشو دهيد و سپس 


بلافاصله آن را خشک کنيد. پس اگر ظروف کريستال شما جلاي هميشگي خود را از دست داده است، مي‌توانيد از سرکه سفيد کمک بگيريد. وقتي مي‌خواهيد ظرف کريستال را 


بشوييد مقداري سرکه سفيد به آب آب‌کشي ولرم بيفزاييد. اگر ته ظرف رسوب جمع شده، اجازه بدهيد يک شبانه‌روز سرکه و آب داغ درون ظرف بماند و بعد از اين زمان، اگر 


هنوز کثيفي بر جاي بود، بايد عمل را تکرار کنيد.


* ليوان و ظروف بلوري بعد از مدتي شفافيت خود را از دست مي‌دهند و تيره و کدر مي‌شوند. براي اينکه اين ظروف دوباره تميزي و شفافيت خود را به دست آورده و براق 


شوند، يک ليموترش را نصف کنيد و با حوصله ظروف را با سطح ليموترش‌ها تميز نماييد و بعد با آب ولرم بشوييد.


* همچنين مي‌توانيد براي چرک‌زدايي ظروف بلوري از آمونياک نيز مي‌توانيد استفاده کنيد.


* چند قطره آمونياک را در ظرفي محتوي آب ولرم ريخته ظروف را در آن بشوييد. سپس با آب ولرم آبکشي و آنها را خشک کنيد.


* از قرار دادن ظروف کريستال در مايکروفر به طور جدي خودداري کنيد.


* ظروف کريستال را همراه ظروف چرب در ماشين ظرفشويي نشوييد. هسته گیر آلبالو


* سعي کنيد ظروف کريستال را با دست بشوييد و از ماشين ظرفشويي براي شست‌و شوي آنها استفاده نکنيد؛ زيرا ممکن است روي آنها خط و خش بيفتد. همچنين با توجه به 


اينکه ماشين‌ظرفشويي ظروف را با آب بسيار گرم مي‌شويد ممکن است قسمت‌هاي طلا يا نقره‌کوب دچار ايراد شوند.


* ممکن است برخي از ظروف به‌دليل استفاده زياد يا بي‌احتياطي دچار پريدگي در برخي از قسمت‌ها شده باشند، اگر ظروف شما در لبه دچار پريدگي شده باشند، مي‌توانيد براي 


رفع اين مشکل از سمباده استفاده کنيد؛ البته در صورتي که پريدگي کم باشد.


* براي از بين بردن آثار خراش ظروف بلور و کريستال مي‌توانيد از خمير دندان استفاده کنيد.


* براي جلوگيري از خطر شکستن ظروف هنگام شست‌وشو بهتر است آنها را از قسمت انتها داخل آب داغ نگذاريد، بلکه از قسمت پهلو در آب فرو بريد و براي تميزکردن 


کريستال از يک قسمت سرکه و سه قسمت آب گرم استفاده کنيد.














تابه هاي رژيمي در ابعاد و شکل هاي مختلف و براي سليقه هاي متفاوت در بازار عرضه مي شود که نکاتي را در استفاده از آن بايد رعايت کنيم


يکي از ظروفي که بعضي از خانم ها در آشپز خانه از آن استفاده ميکننددر عصر حاضر تابه هاي رژيمي است که که در شکل و ابعاد مختلف براي سليقه هاي متفاوت توليد مي 


شود اين تابه ها انواع مختلف دارند براي استفاده صحيح آن بهتر است دفترچه آن را مطالعه نماييد و همچنين در حفظ و نگهداري و شستشوي اين ظروف بايد دقت کافي داشته 


باشيد که جز اسرار خانه داري اين ظروفممکن است قيمت هاي متفاوت ارزان و يا گراني نيز داشته باشيد گران بودن تابه مبني بر کيفيت بالا نيست در ادامه در نيک صالحي 


بخوانيد


تابه هاي رژيمي
هنگام شستشوي اين ظروف از پاک‌ کننده‌ هاي زبر مثل سيم ظرف‌شويي استفاده نکنيد زيرا با اين کار، خاصيت نچسب‌ بودن تابه را از بين خواهيد برد.


? – قبل از انتخاب تابه مورد نظر درباره مارک‌هاي مختلف موجود در بازار پرس‌ و جو کنيد تا دقيقا آنچه را که به آن نياز داريد، خريداري کرده‌ باشيد. ? – تابه‌هاي رژيمي 


در ابعاد مختلفي در بازار يافت مي‌شوند.






انواع ماهيتابه
بنا به نياز خود و تعداد افراد خانواده اقدام به خريد کنيد. ? – قبل از استفاده از ظرف، راهنماي موجود در جعبه را به دقت مطالعه کنيد و از جزييات پخت و پز آگاه شويد.


? – بهترين نوع تابه‌هاي بدون نياز به روغن، انواعي هستند که به صورت مستقيم روي شعله اجاق‌ گاز قرار مي‌گيرند.


? – از نچسب بودن سطح دروني و بيروني تابه و همچنين محکم بودن قفل آن اطمينان حاصل کنيد و به سراغ خريد انواعي برويد که گارانتي معتبر دارند.


? – هنگام شستشوي اين ظروف از پاک‌ کننده‌ هاي زبر مثل سيم ظرف‌شويي استفاده نکنيد زيرا با اين کار، خاصيت نچسب‌ بودن تابه را از بين خواهيد برد.


همچنين بخوانيد : اشتباهات خانم ها در چيدمان آشپزخانه که باعث بي نظمي ميشود
? – هنگام خريد از نسوز بودن دسته تابه مطمئن شويد. ? – گول قيمت‌هاي پايين را نخوريد زيرا نوع مرغوب و استاندارد اين تابه‌ها قيمت مشابهي دارند. ? – نکته ديگر 


اينکه مراقب کيفيت پايين تابه‌هاي چيني موجود در بازار باشيد.


?? – تابه‌هاي رژيمي بنا به ابعاد، جنس، نوع و کارايي به قيمت‌هاي مختلفي در بازار يافت مي‌شوند .


هنگام خريد به اين نکته توجه داشته باشيد که قيمت بالاي کالا، نشان‌ دهنده مرغوبيت آن نيست و بهتر است از افرادي که از خريد اين نوع تابه‌ها رضايت دارند،


کمک بگيريد تا در ازاي پرداخت پول، کالاي مناسبي را خريداري کنيد.


بيشتر بدانيد : آنچه بايد در باره تابه هاي رژيمي بدانيد 


تابه هاي رژيمي در ابعاد مختلفي در بازار يافت مي‌شوند.


بنا به نياز خود و تعداد افراد خانواده اقدام به خريد کنيد. – قبل از استفاده از ظرف، راهنماي موجود در جعبه را به دقت مطالعه کنيد و از جزييات پخت و پز آگاه شويد.


– بهترين نوع تابه‌هاي بدون نياز به روغن، انواعي هستند که به صورت مستقيم روي شعله اجاق‌ گاز قرار مي‌گيرند.




ماهيتابه
– از نچسب بودن سطح دروني و بيروني تابه و همچنين محکم بودن قفل آن اطمينان حاصل کنيد و به سراغ خريد انواعي برويد که گارانتي معتبر دارند.


– هنگام شستشوي اين ظروف از پاک‌ کننده‌ هاي زبر مثل سيم ظرفشويي استفاده نکنيد زيرا با اين کار، خاصيت نچسب‌ بودن تابهرا از بين خواهيد برد.


– هنگام خريد از نسوز بودن دسته تابه مطمئن شويد.








آنچه‌ در باره‌ ظروف تفلون بايد‌ بدانيد
يکي از معمولي‌ترين و در عين حال کارآمدترين و مفيدترين وسايلي که در آشپزخانه‌ها به چشم مي‌خورد ظروف آشپزي است. در قديم‌الايام اين ظرف‌ها بيشتر مسي، رويي يا گلي 


وسراميکي بود، ولي امروزه تنوع زيادي در ظروف آشپزخانه ديده مي‌شود.
تصوير آنچه‌ در باره‌ ظروف تفلون بايد‌ بدانيد
حالا علاوه بر ظروف مسي و رويي، وسايلي از جنس چدن، استيل و تفلون هم در تمام آشپزخانه‌ها يافت مي‌شود. از ميان اين ظرف‌ها اما تفلون بيشترين تعداد را به خود 


اختصاص داده است. امروزه ظروف تفلون در انواع مدلها و رنگهاي مختلف در همه فروشگاه‌ها و خانه‌ها وجود دارد و در پخت‌و‌پز از انواع مختلف آن استفاده مي‌شود. در کنار 


تمام اين تنوع و دگرگوني در شکل و فرم و جنس ظرف‌ها بايد بدانيم هر جنس از ظروف محاسن و معايبي دارد؛ به اين معنا که اگر به نحوه نگهداري و استفاده درست از آن در 


خانه دقت نکنيم ممکن است مشکلاتي را براي ما و خانواده‌مان در پي داشته باشد.


حالا سوال اساسي اين است که موقع خريدن ظروف به چه معياري بايد توجه کنيم؛ آيا فقط زيبايي ظرف براي شما مهم است يا قيمت مناسب آن؟ هر کدام از اين‌ها که باشد، 


يادتان نرود موقع خريدن ظروف تفلون بايد به نکات مهم ديگري هم توجه کنيد. به عنوان نمونه فراموش نکنيد که براي خريد ظرف مناسب حتماً اول بايد به دنبال علامت استاندارد 


روي آن باشيد. همچنين در صورت امکان، ظروفي را بخريد که مجوز بهداشت هم داشته باشد چون وقتي که ظرفي مجوز بهداشت دارد، حتما از کيفيت مناسبي برخوردار است.


اين را هم به خاطر بسپاريد که مهم نيست ظروف تفلون حتماً خارجي باشد؛ چون تنها خارجي بودن نشانه خوب و مناسب بودن يک ظرف نيست.


شايد بعضي از ظروف تفلون از لحاظ قيمت ارزان‌تر باشد ولي به عنوان مثال علامت استاندارد نداشته باشد. بنابراين حتماً دقت کنيد براي حفظ سلامت اعضاي خانواده، از 


ظروف استاندارد استفاده نماييد؛ به عبارت ديگر ظروف غير استاندارد هيچ وقت و در هيچ شرايطي مناسب آشپزي نيست.


نکته ديگر اينکه موقع خريد ظروف تفلون دقت کنيد که سطح داخلي آن زدگي يا ترک نداشته باشد چون استفاده از اينگونه ظرف‌ها بسيار مضر است؛ هنگام پخت و پز مواد غذايي 


به داخل اين ترکها وارد شده و مواد اوليه ظروف نيز مي‌تواند وارد غذا ‌شود. بنابراين مشخص است که چنين موضوعي به قطع و يقين باعث بروز بيماري‌هاي مختلف براي افراد 


خانواده خواهد شد.


مراقب باشيد ظروف تفلون خش برندارد!


براي شستشوي ظروف تفلون از اسکاچ زبر و يا سيم ظرفشويي استفاده نکنيد؛ حتما ظروف تفلون را با ابر نرم يا تکه‌اي تور پرده شستشو دهيد. همچنين براي شستشوي ظروف 


تفلون از مايع ظرفشويي استفاده کنيد و از مصرف پودر لباسشويي براي اين کار جدا خودداري نماييد. چون اين کار به تدريج باعث ايجاد خش‌هايي در سطح ظرف خواهد شد. 


همچنين اگر مشاهده کرديد ظروف تفلون شما به هر دليلي مانند برخورد قاشق با کف ظرف خش برداشته، هرگز دوباره از آن استفاده نکنيد چون در اثر پختن غذا در چنين ظرفي 


تکه‌هاي مواد اوليه ظرف وارد غذا مي‌شود. پس موقع پخت‌وپز حتما و فقط از قاشق‌هاي چوبي و يا قاشق‌هايي که براي اينگونه ظروف ساخته شده، استفاده کرده و هرگز اجسام 


تيز و برنده را به کار نبريد. بند رخت


همچنين به ياد داشته باشيد وقتي ظروف تفلون مورد نظر خود را خريداري کرديد، بايد اول ظرف را با مايع ظرفشويي و آب ولرم بشوئيد و سطح داخل آن را با روغن چرب کرده 


و چندين ساعت بگذاريد بماند و سپس از آن براي تهيه غذا استفاده کنيد.


بازسازي ظروف تفلون؛ خوب است يا بد؟


متاسفانه هنوز هم شاهديم بعضي از فروشگاه‌ها اقدام به گرفتن ظروف تفلون کهنه و تعمير و بازسازي آنها مي‌کنند. اما اگر شما هم اين کار را انجام مي‌دهيد از ما به شما 


نصيحت، هيچ‌وقت براي صرفه‌جويي و کمتر شدن هزينه خانواده اقدام به چنين کاري نکنيد چون موادي که براي بازسازي تفلون استفاده مي‌شود مورد تائيد سازمان بهداشت نيست 


و براي سلامتي همه افراد خانواده بسيار مضر است. فلاسک


همچنين فراموش نکنيد که ظروف تفلون را نبايد روي حرارت زياد قرار دهيد چون بخاري که از اينگونه ظروف متصاعد مي‌شود بسيار خطرناک است. علاوه بر اين، سطح همه 


ظروف تفلون نيز پس از مدتي استفاده تغيير رنگ و شکل خواهد داد و در اينصورت نيز نبايد از آن‌ها استفاده کنيد.

----------


## sayehsazan00

یکی از لذت های فصل تابستان دورهمی های عصرانه در کنار خانواده و دوستان است. این لذت زمانی بیش تر خواهد شد بتوانیم به بهترین شکل از بالکن یا حیاط خانه خودمان 
دیوار کرکره ای

استفاده نماییم. اما شاید این کار با آفتاب تابستان عملی نشده و مجبور باشیم فقط شب ها از فضای بیرون بهره ببریم. اگر بدانیم که برای بالکن، حیاط و یا فضایی در کنار استخر 


چه نوع سایبانی را می توانیم به کار ببریم قطعا این مشکل را حل کرده و آفتاب دیگر برایمان آزار دهنده نخواهد بود. در ادامه چند ایده برای انواع سایبان ها را اننخاب کردم که 


شما می توانید بر اساس نیازتان آن ها را سفارش داده و تهیه نمایید.
سایبان پارکینگ اتومبیل در منازل

یک داربست برای گیاهان رونده
ساده ترین روش که در بسیاری از خانه های قدیمی نیز پیدایش می کنیم به کار بردن داربست ها برای گیاهان بالارونده است. اما همان داربست های قدیمی را می توان به 


صورت مدرن و امروزی تر طراحی کرد به طوری که مانند تصویر بالا به یک فضای جدید در محوطه بیرونی خانه تبدیل شوند. هرچقدر فاصله الوارهای داربست به یکدیگر 


نزدیک تر باشند، نور تابیده شده کم تر خواهد بود. 
سایبان تراس آپارتمان

سایبان چتری بزرگ برای محوطه
شاید مدل چترمانند سایه بان ها را بیش تر در کنار سواحل و استخرها دیده باشیم، اما نکته اصلی در این جاست که شما محدودیتی برای استفاده از آن ها ندارید. مسلما هرچقدر 


که چتر بزرگ تر باشد سایه اندازی بیش تری نیز خواهد داشت. انتخاب رنگ این سایه بان کمک زیادی به طراحی محوطه حیاط شما می کند. مانند تصویر بالا می تواند با رنگ 


سایر مبلمان هماهنگ شده و هارمونی زیبایی را به وجود بیاورد.


سایبان تاشو برای بالکن کوچک
سایبان ها فقط برای حیاط ها و محوطه های بزرگ نیستند. شما در یک بالکن کوچک مانند تصویر بالا نیز می توانید از آن ها استفاده نمایید. این مدل سایبان در قسمت بالایی تراس 


نصب شده و در نتیجه شما می توانید میزان سایه اندازی آن را متناسب با نیازتان تنظیم نمایید. کوچک و قابل جمع بودن این نمونه باعث می شود که با فضای بالکن های کوچک 


سازگار شود و سایه مورد نیاز را ایجاد نماید.


سایبان پارچه ای شیک
مدل های x شکل و یا ضربدری بخش زیادی از تراس های بزرگ و یا حیاط را پوشش می دهند. علاوه بر این، طراحی شیک و مدرن آن ها جلوه ای خاص را به محوطه شما می 
آلاچیق اصفهان

بخشند. اما برای داشتن این مدل باید فضای بزرگ و کافی در اختیار داشته باشید. 
سایبان خودرو

یک پرگولای خاص برای پوشاندن تراس
پرگولاها و سایبان های چوبی ایده های زیبا وکم هزینه تری نسبت به سایر موارد هستند. داربست چوبی به همراه پوششی از گیاه و یا مشابه نمونه موجود در تصویر بالا یک 


فضای ساحلی و شاعرانه را به وجود می آورد. سایه روشنی که توسط این پوشش ایجاد می شود می تواند فضا را برای شما لذت بخش تر نماید.
سایه سازان

سایبان قابل تنظیم در هر شرایط
این مدل که تقریبا به نمونه اول شباهت دارد دارای تیغه های قابل تنظیم برای شرایط گوناگون است. شما بسیار راحت با تغییر جهت این تیغه بنابر میزان تابش نور آفتاب، می 


توانید سایه مورد نیاز خود را تنظیم نمایید. رنگ بندی این نمونه هم می تواند به زیبایی محوطه بیرونی خانه شما کمک زیادی نماید.


سایبان پارچه ای به نام بادبان 
سایه بان های چادری نمونه دیگری از سایه بان های مناسب برای بالکن و حیاط های کوچک هستند. مدلی مانند تصویر بالا که مدل بادبانی نیز نامیده می شود، به دلیل قابلیت 


نصب آسانی که دارد به راحتی می تواند با فضای شما انطباق پیدا نماید. ممکن است تصور کنید که این مدل سایه اندازی کافی ندارد اما اگر در ارتفاع مناسب نصب شود کاملا 


ایده آل خواهد بود. 
سایبان ویلایی

سایبان پرده ای لوکس 
مدل آلاچیق هایی که با پارچه پوشیده می شوند نمونه هایی لوکس تر نسبت به سایرین خواهند بود. وجود پرده ها این امکان را به شما می دهد که به راحتی نور تابیده شده را 


کنترل نمایید. این مدل ها بیش تر برای حیاط های بزرگ و محوطه ویلاها به کار می روند و ممکن است از لحاظ هزینه گران تمام شوند. اما به راحتی می توانید مبلمان مورد نظر 


خود را با توجه به ابعاد آن بچینید.


سایبان چتری برای تراس کوچک
نمونه بالا یکی دیگر از راه حل ها برای بالکن ها و تراس های کوچک است. این طرح که همانند مدل چتری است می تواند از یک سمت جمع شده و به حالت نیمه تبدیل شود. در 
تصاویر سایبان حیاط

این حالت به راحتی در کنار دیوار قرار گرفته و با چیدان یک میز و صندلی محوطه کوچک فضای شما تکمیل می گردد. این طرح جمع و جور نیز اگر در ارتفاع مناسب تنظیم شود 


سایه اندازی خوبی برایتان ایجاد می نماید. 


سایبان مسافرتی حتی در حیاط 
سایبان هایی که برای کمپینگ و اردو زدن به کار می روند نیز نمونه دیگری هستند که مانند سایبان های پارچه های می توانند برای فضاهای کوچک و بزرگ مورد استفاده قرار 
ساخت سایبان در اصفهان

بگیرند. این مدل ها دارای تنوع رنگی بالایی هستند و نصب آسان تری دارند. در هرکجا که از آن ها استفاده نمایید فضای صمیمی و دوستانه ای را خلق می کنند.


سایبان پارکینگ یکی از انواع پرکاربرد سایبان ها است که در اکثر مجموعه های تجاری و حتی منازل شخصی کاربرد بسیار زیادی دارد.اکثر پارکینگ ها نیاز به سایبان دارند و 


این امر ضرورت بالا بودن کیفیت سایبان ماشین و سایبان خودرو را میرساند.


خودرو ها به مواظب در برابر باران و نور خورشید نیاز دارند.جنس سایبان پارکینگ باید بسیار مرغوب باشد که بتواند سال های زیادی کاربرد داشته باشد.
سایبان

جنس سایبان ماشین باید به نحوی باشد که نور خورشید را انعکاس دهد و به این ترتیب باعث خنک شدن زیر سایبان شود.زیرا یکی از دلایل اصلی برای نصب سایبان برای 


ماشین ها همین محافظت در برابر گرمای ایجاد شده از نور خورشید است.برای اینکار باید از جنسی استفاده شود که آنتی uv باشد که گرما را انتقال ندهد.


از دیگر ویژگی های سایبان پارکینگ مرغوب کم صدا بودن آن است.به خصوص در مواقع بارندگی.قوس پذیری نیز یکی از مواردی است که باید در جنس استفاده شده در سایبان 


خودرو مد نظر قرار بگیرد.


وزن سایبان هر چه سبک تر باید بهتر است و این سبک بودن دلیلی بر کم بودن کیفیت جنس آن نخواهد بود.سایبان های سبک وزن باید خیلی محکم نصب شوند و به همین منظور باید 

سایبان متحرک
از مجموعه ای نصب چنین سایبانی را بخواهید که توانایی این کار را داشته باشد و در زمینه نصب سایبان تجربه کافی داشته باشد.

----------


## sheykhbahayi00

هُتِل يا مهمانخانه[?] نوعي مکان مسکوني اجاره‌اي است که معمولاً براي مدت کوتاه به افراد اجاره داده مي‌شود. هتل‌ها از امکانات اقامتي و گردشگري شهرها به حساب مي‌آيند 
موزه هنرهای معاصر اصفهان
و بيشتر مورد استفاده? مسافران و گردشگران قرار مي‌گيرند. هتل‌ها داراي تعداد زيادي اتاق هستند که گاه به چند صد اتاق مي‌رسد. علاوه بر اتاق‌ها و سوئيت‌هاي اقامتي، 


هتل‌ها داراي امکانات جنبي گوناگوني هستند. رستوران، استخر شنا، کافي شاپ و سالن اجتماعات نمونه‌هايي از امکانات هتل‌ها هستند.


معمولاً مشتريان هتل در اتاق‌ها و سوئيت‌هايي که داراي تخت خواب، توالت و حمام مجزا هستند ساکن مي‌شوند. اتاقهاي يک تخته و دوتخته مشتريان بيشتري دارند.
هتل hotel از واژه فرانسوي hôtel گرفته شده‌است که خود برگرفته از hôte به معناي ميزبان است. hôtel در فرانسه اشاره به ساختماني مي‌کند که بازديدکننده 
سالن همایش اصفهان
زيادي داشته باشد. اما با ورود اين واژه به زبان انگليسي و سپس گسترش آن به ساير زبان‌ها، معناي کاربردي هتل دگرگون شده و امروزه به نوع خاصي از مکانهاي اقامتي 


براي مسافران اطلاق مي‌شود
پيشينه در ايران
آثار بدست آمده در تپه‌هاي باستاني و ديگر جاهاي فلات ايران حاکي از آن است، که رفت‌وآمد از ديرباز ميان اقوام پيش از تاريخ وجود داشته و بر اثر همين تعامل و 


رفت‌وآمدها، خصوصيات فرهنگها از يک تمدن به تمدن ديگر منتقل مي‌شده در دوران حکومت عيلاميان د تأسيساتي براي استراحت و رفاه حال آنان وجود داشته که بعدها بر اثر 


حملات آشوريان از بين رفته. در بررسيهاي دقيق و مستندي که از دوره مادها به عمل آمده بناها و تأسيسات عام‌المنفعه براي مسافران وجود نداشته. اما در زمان حکومت 
رزرو هتل ارزان
هخامنشيان و به‌قدرت رسيدن شاه کوروش بزرگ، از جمله اقدامات او، ساختن جاده‌هايي ارتباطي که باقي‌مانده از زمان مادها بود را گسترش داد، ساخت و ساز علي‌الخصوص 


تأسيسات عام‌المنفعه که بنوعي با مسافر در ارتباط بود همانند آب انبار، کاروانسرا، ميل راهنما و…رايج گرديد.


هرودت تاريخ‌نويس يوناني در اين باره مي‌گويد: داريوش کبير براي رفاه حال مسافران که از اين مسيرها عبور مي‌کردند ايستگاه‌هايي که بايد آن را هسته اوليه واحدهاي اقامتي 
خیابان شیخ بهایی اصفهان
بحساب بياوريم تأسيس کرد به‌طوري‌که در ? کيلومتر ? کاروانسرا ايجاد کرد در اين کاروانسراها چاپارهاي هخامنشي حضور داشتند تا نامه‌هاي ديواني و دولتي را سريع به 


مقصد برساند.


از جمله اقدامات دولت سلوکيان نيز مي‌توان به گسترش راه‌ها، جاده‌ها و تأسيس بناهايي همچون کاروانسرا اشاره کرد. امپراطوري اشکانيان نيز در کنار مسير جاده ابريشم که 


از اهميت بسيار بالايي برخوردار بود منزل‌گاه‌ها وکاروانسراهايي بنا کردند.


در زمان ساسانيان نيز به ويژه در کنار مسيرهاي تجاري تأسيسات عام‌المنفعه براي رفاه بيشتر مسافرها ايجاد گرديد که کاروانسراي جنوب فيروزآباد فارس و کاروانسراي 


دروازه گچ اشاره کرد.
قدیمی ترین پل اصفهان

فهرست مکان‌هاي اقامتي
متل
هتل آپارتمان
مسافرخانه
ريوکان
مهمانسرا
شبانه‌روزي
بد اند برک‌فست


رده‌ها: هتل‌ها اقامتگاه‌هاي گردشگري ساختمان‌ها و سازه‌ها بر پايه نوع شغل ‌هاي مهمان‌ياري فناوري مسافرتي




پل جویی




هتل ها بر اساس کيفيتي که دارند درجه بندي مي شوند. اين کيفيت بر اساس مشخصه هايي نظير خدمات رستوران هتل، تفريحات‏، چشم انداز اتاق ها، امکانات و سايز اتاق ها، 


داشتن اسپا و خدمات ورزشي، موقعيت مکاني و موارد اين چنيني ارزيابي مي شود.
هشت بهشت اصفهان


مثلا ‏هتل يک ستاره اي که آسانسور ندارد. شايد همين کمبود باعث شود اين هتل هيچوقت به درجه بالاتري نرسد. براي رسيدن به درجه بالاتر ‏هميشه عناصري به عنوان موارد 


اوليه بايد وجود داشته باشد. براي اينکه بدانيد تفاوت بين ستاره هاي هتل ها در چيست، به برخي ‏امکانات اوليه مورد نياز براي هر تعداد ستاره اشاره مي کنيم:‏
هتل هاي ? ستاره
هتل هاي دو ستاره معمولا مخصوص افرادي طراحي مي شوند که نگران هزينه هاي اقامتشان هستند، به همين دليل برخي از ‏امکانات اوليه در اين هتل ها محدود مي شود تا 


بتوانند قيمت ها را کاهش دهند، اما اين خدمات و امکانات با هزينه جداگانه و به ‏درخواست ميهمانان ارائه مي گردد.‏


هتل هاي دو ستاره معمولا دو الي چهار طبقه هستند، در نزديکي جاذبه هاي ارزان قيمت قرار مي گيرند، امکانات داخل اتاق ها ‏ تميز هستند اما لوکس و گران قيمت نيستند و 


اوليه ترين امکانات در آنها در نظر گرفته مي شود. بيشتر هتل هاي دو ستاره ‏رستوران ندارند اما معمولا در جايي قرار مي گيرند که اطراف آن رستوران هايي با قيمت مناسب 


پيدا مي شود.‏ ‏ ‏ ‏
بهترین هتل اصفهان از نظر مردم
هتل هاي ? ستاره
اين هتل ها معمولا فضاي بزرگتر و لابي شيک تر و مجهزتري نسبت به هتل هاي دو ستاره دارند. در هتل هاي سه ستاره معمولا ‏شخصي براي حمل چمدان هاي مسافران وجود 


ندارد. اين هتل ها معمولا فاصله زيادي تا مراکز خريد منطقه يا جاذبه هاي ‏گردشگري گران قيمت ندارند. رستوران هتل هاي سه ستاره،در سطح متوسط است .
در اين هتل ها صبحانه به ‏صورت بوفه سرو مي گردد و در برخي از هتل هاي سه ستاره، ناهار و شام نيز در هتل سرو مي گردد که بايد با پرداخت هزينه ‏جداگانه از اين 


امکانات استفاده کرد. خدماتي که در اتاق ها ارائه مي گردد متفاوت است، در برخي هتل هاي سه ستاره شايد تا ‏زماني که نوشته ” لطفا اتاق را تميز کنيد ” روي در قرار داده 


نشود کسي براي تميز کردن اتاقها نيايد. باشگاه ورزشي و استخر از ‏امکاناتي است که برخي از هتل هاي سه ستاره دارند اما هيچ بايدي در وجود داشتن اين امکانات در اين هتل 


ها وجود ندارد.‏ ‏ ‏ ‏
کافی شاپ های اصفهان برای خواستگاری
هتل هاي ? ستاره
هتل هاي چهارستاره معمولا فضاي بزرگ و رسمي دارند. کارکنان اين هتل ها آموزش هاي بيشتر و سخت تري نسبت به هتل ‏هاي درجه پايين تر مي بينند و تامين راحتي و 


آسودگي ميهمانان، هدف اصلي کارکنان آنها مي باشد. در اين هتل ها فردي براي ‏حمل کردن چمدان هاي مسافران مشخص شده است و آنها را تا اتاقهايشان همراهي مي کند. 


امکانات اتاق ها از نور اتاق گرفته تا ‏فضا و مبلمان بايد از درجه متوسط، بالاتر باشند.
ستوران هتل ها معمولا خدمات بيشتر و منوهاي متنوع تري ارائه مي ‏کنند. خدمات تميز کردن اتاق ها در هر ساعت از روز که مسافر بخواهد صورت مي گيرد. پارکينگ نيز 


معمولا در اين هتل ها ‏وجود دارد. اغلب هتل هاي چهار ستاره داراي امکانات ورزشي و يک استخر هستند. لابي هتل هاي چهار ستاره فضاي بزرگتر و ‏مبلمان بيشتري براي 
آکواریوم اصفهان
نشستن دارد. ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏‏ ‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏


هتل هاي ? ستاره  ‏
اين نوع هتل ها در رديف اول قرار دارند . قوانين و استاندارد مربوط به هتل هاي پنج ستاره و کيفيت آن، همواره بايد ثابت نگه داشته ‏شود . هتل هاي پنج ستاره بايد بهترين 


خدمات و امکانات را داشته باشند. اين هتل ها فضاي بزرگي دارند ، اتاق هاي متنوع با ‏امکانات متفاوتي نيز در آنها موجود مي باشد. لابي اين هتل ها بسيار بزرگ و لوکس 


طراحي مي شود ، موقعيت آنها نيز ‏متغير است، اما هتل هاي پنج ستاره نامدار معمولا در مرکز شهر قرار دارند تا دسترسي به بسياري از اماکن ديدني شهر راحت تر ‏امکان 
هتل شیخ بهایی اصفهان
پذير باشد.
اتاق هاي اين گونه هتل ها داراي باکيفيت ترين مبلمان و تختخواب هستند، حتي ملحفه هاي موجود در اتاق ها نيز در امتياز ستاره ‏هتل نقش دارند. اين هتل ها بايد نهايت امکانات 


را داشته باشند که اغلب شامل وجود ‏VCR‏ ، لوازم بهداشتي با کيفيت ، دستگاه ‏پخش کننده ‏CD‏ و ‏DVD‏ ، ميني بار و ساير امکانات اوليه اتاق ها نظير حمام مجهز به سشوار ، 


حوله ، دمپايي ، خط تلفن ، ‏تلويزيون و … مي باشند.


خدمات تميز کردن اتاق ها به صورت ?? ساعته ارائه مي شود. هتل هاي پنج ستاره معمولا بايد امکانات ‏ورزشي ، پارکينگ ، خدمات نگهباني و استخر داشته باشند. اغلب هتل 
پل مارنان

هاي پنج ستاره داراي سه رستوران مجزا با غذاهاي متنوع ‏مي باشند. تعداد اتاق هاي اين هتل ها بايد بالاي ??? عدد باشد.کارکنان در هتل ? ستاره بسيار مرتب و يونيفرم 


پوشيده با لباسهاي شيک، مؤدب، آگاه، کارآمد و با روابط عمومي خوب ، نسبت ‏به رفع نيازهاي مهمانان متعهد هستند و بسيارعالي سرويس مي دهند . دارا بودن مدير حرفه اي و 


متخصص ، سازگاري و هماهنگي ‏سرويس ها ، تداوم نگهدارى و خانه داري بي عيب و نقص، اجزاء اصلي و اساسي براي حفظ درجه ? ستاره مي باشند .


رتبه بندي هتل هاي ايران و جهان بر چه اساسي است؟
1 Star2 Stars3 Stars4 Stars5 Stars
رتبه بندي هتل ها بر چه اساسي است؟ سوالي که شايد براي شما هم پيش آمده باشد. اما معناي واقعي ستاره هايي که به هتل ها مي دهد و نحوه دادن آنها چگونه است؟ تفاوت 


هتل ? ستاره و هتل ? ستاره در چه چيزهايي است؟ تمام اين سوالات و موارد مسابه آن در دسته دانستني هايي قرار مي گيرد که بايد در انتخاب هتل براي اقامت خود به آن 
منارجنبان
توجه داشته باشيد. بطور خلاصه بايد چنين گفت که بر اساس نظريه هتل داري ?? روش مختلف براي دسته بندي هتل ها در دنيا وجو دارد و شناخته شده ترين آنها سيستم ستاره 


دهي بر اساس کيفيت خدمات است. در ادامه اين مقاله علاوه بر توضيح رتبه بندي هتل هاي ايران با معرفي مفهوم و نحوه اخذ ستاره ها با ما همراه باشيد. در ادامه به طور کامل 


در مورد مسائل زير توضيح مي دهيم:


رتبه بندي هتل ها از کجا آغاز شد؟
ستاره هتل ها بر چه اساسي است؟
هدف از رتبه بندي هتل ها چيست؟
معيارهاي رتبه بندي هتل ها
انواع هتل ها بر اساس تعداد ستاره
رتبه بندي هتل هاي ايران
رتبه بندي هتل ها از کجا آغاز شد؟
به عنوان مروري بر تاريخچه رتبه بندي هتل ها بايد به سال هاي ???? برگرديم که رتبه بندي براي اولين بار در کشور هاي آلمان و اتريش صورت مي گرفت. طبقه بندي 


رسمي اما توسط انجمن رستوران و هتل هاي آلمان که با نام DEHOGA شناخته مي شود؛ آغاز شد. اين دسته بندي بصورت رسمي در سال ???? به کار گرفته شد و معيار 


اصلي رتبه بندي در بيش از ?? درصد هتل هاي دنيا شد.




خانه مشروطه اصفهان






ستاره هتل ها بر چه اساسي است؟
پيش از پاسخ به اين سوتال بد نيست بدانيد که براي رتبه بندي هتل ها ?? روش مختلف وجود دارد که البته معيار بين المللي در سيستم دسته بندي هتل ها؛ استفاده از ستاره براي 


تعيين و کيفيت خدمات در رتبه بندي هتل مد نظر قرار مي گيرد. البته در برخي از کشور هاي اروپايي نيز روش معيار ربته بندي بر اساس حروف است؛ مثلا A،B و….که 


بيشتر در يونان رايج است. به عنوان مثالي ديگر؛ در بريتانيا نيز سيستم رتبه بندي بر اساس سيستم Crown است.


در کشور نيز آلمان درجه بندي هتل ها به چند گروه تقسيم مي شوند: توريست کلاس (يک ستاره)، استاندارد کلاس (دو ستاره)، کامفورت کلاس (سه ستاره)، First class 


(چهار ستاره) و Luxury Class (پنج ستاره). تعدادي از هتل ها مثل هتل آپارتمان، متل ها و… اصلا در مقوله ستاره قرار نمي گيرند و به نوعي ديگر امتيازبندي مي 
کوه صفه
شوند. خوشبختانه امکان رزرو هتل داخلي نيز در تمام شهر هاي کشور در سايت سامتيک فراهم شده است.


هدف از رتبه بندي هتل ها چيست؟
عموما ربته بندي هتل ها به منظور دسته بندي آنها بر اساس کيفيت خدمات ارائه شده است و هدف اصلي از رتبه بندي؛ آگاه ساختن مسافران از امکانات، نوع و ميزان خدمات 


ارائه شده در هتل است. هتل ها بر اساس کيفيتي که دارند درجه بندي مي شوند. اين کيفيت بر اساس مشخصه هايي نظير خدمات رستوران هتل، تفريحات‏، چشم انداز اتاق ها، 
حمام علی قلی آقا
امکانات و سايز اتاق ها، داشتن اسپا و خدمات ورزشي، موقعيت مکاني و موارد اين چنيني ارزيابي مي شود. مثلا هتل يک ستاره آسانسور ندارد! بيشترين تعداد ستاره اي که مي 


توان به يک هتل تخصيص داد ? ستاره است و البته بد نيست بدانيد که اخيرا هتلي در امارات احداث شده است که ? ستاره به خود اختصاص داده است و تنها هتل ? ستاره 


دنياست!
رتبه بندي بر اساس مساحت
هتل ها همچنين ملزم به رعايت استاندارد خاصي براي حداقل مساحت خود هستند و بر اساس مساحت بنا رتبه بندي مي شوند. در ادامه بصورت خلاصه اين معيار را نيز مورد 


توجه قرار داده ايم.
جاهای دیدنی اصفهان
درجه هتل	حداقل مساحت	عرض معبر
? ستاره	??? متر مربع	? متر مربع
? ستاره	??? متر مربع	?? متر مربع
? ستاره	??? متر مربع	?? متر مربع
? ستاره	???? متر مربع	?? متر مربع
? ستاره	???? متر مربع	?? متر مربع
هتل هاي همچنين بر اساس ظرفيتي که دارند نيز دسته بندي مي شوند. براي مثال هتل هايي که تا ?? اتاق داشته باشند به عنوان يک هتل کوچ در نظر گرفته مي شوند. از ?? تا 


??? اتاق براي هتل هاي متوسط است و هتل هاي بزرگ داراي ??? تا ??? اتاق اند. هتلي که بيش از ??? اتاق داشته باشد در دسته هتل هاي خيلي بزرگ است.


درجه بندي هتل بر اساس مدت اقامت
مدت زمان اقامت نيز از عوامل موثر در درجه بندي هتل هاست. براي مثال در هتل ترانزيت مهمانان براي يک روز و حتي کمتر از آن حضور دارند و مانند هتل هاي اطراف 


فرودگاه ها هستند. هتل پاسيون هتلي است که مهمانان پس از عقد قرارداد اجاره در مدت يک ماه در آن حضور دارند. هتل نيمه پاسيون اين هتل داراي هر دو خصوصيت عنوان 


شده در دو مورد قبلي است و ميهمان مي تواند مدت اقامتش را بر اساس نياز خود تعيين کند.


انواع هتل ها بر اساس تعداد ستاره
پس تا بدين جاي کار مشخص شد که هدف از ستاره دادن به هتل ها؛ نشان دادن نوع و کيفيت خدمات ارئه شده در آنهاست. در ادامه به معرفي دقيق و نحوه ستاره دادن به هتل 
مدرسه چهارباغ
ها مي پردازيم تا به خوبي مشخص شود که چرا يک هتل را ? ستاره و ديگري را ? ستاره مي گويم. همچنين بهتر است بدانيد که مشابه با بليط هواپيما؛ امکان درخواست  استرداد 


رزرو هتل نيز وجود دارد.

----------


## sazokar00

انواع پارتيشن اداري و مزايا و معايب آنها
پارتيشن اداري يکي از ابزارهاي مفيد و کارا در تقسيم بندي فضاست. بسياري از شرکت‌ها و سازمان‌ها داراي فضاي وسيع و يک دست هستند که در اين حالت کارکنان در کنار هم و در فضاي مشترک کار مي‌کنند. براي جداسازي اين فضا و ايجاد فضاي خصوصي براي هر نفر مي‌توان از پارتيشن اداري استفاده کرد.
مزایای استفاده از پنجره آلومینیومی دو جداره ترمال بریک
پارتيشن اداري در انواع مختلف با قابليت‌هاي خاص هر نوع است که بر اساس نياز و سليقه مشتري طراحي و نصب مي‌شود. يکي از محدوديت‌ها در ساختمان‌هاي اجاره‌اي نبود فضاي کافي است که با استفاده از پارتيشن اداري اين مشکل قابل حل است. پارتیشن شیشه ای
پارتيشن اداري
پارتيشن اداري يکي از جدا کننده‌هاي مفيد براي تقسيم کردن فضاست. اين پارتيشن‌ها براي زيباسازي، بهبود فضا و استفاده مفيد از محيط کار و اداره است. پارتيشن اداري در انواع و رنگ‌هاي مختلف و طرح‌هاي گوناگون با قابليت چاپ لوگوي شرکت بر روي آن وجود دارد. يکي از مزاياي پارتيشن آسيب نرسيدن به فضاي کف و ديوارها به هنگام نصب است. کارکنان هنگام کار درون اتاق‌هاي ساخته شده با پارتيشن تمرکز لازم براي انجام کار را داشته و سر و صداي محيط موجب ايجاد مزاحمت در کار آنها نمي‌شود. پارتيشن‌ها در اجناس چوبي، شيشه‌اي، فلزي و غيره موجود است. طراحي بر روي آن‌ها مي‌تواند منبت کاري، معرق کاري و ساير هنرهاي تزييني باشد که به سليقه شما در طرح‌ها و رنگ‌هاي مختلف توليد شود. شیشه لمینت
مزاياي پارتيشن اداري
از مزاياي پارتيشن مي‌توان موارد زير را بر شمرد:
نرده استیل
تقسيم بهينه فضا
تمرکز کارکنان هنگام کار و جلوگيري از سر و صدا
استفاده از فضاهاي بزرگ با تقسيم بندي به فضاهاي کوچک بدون آسيب به ظاهر ساختمان شیشه سکوریت
امکان تغيير دکوراسيون و نورپردازي در ساخت پارتيشن
صرفه جويي در هزينه تغييرات در ساختمان
قابليت متحرک و يا ثابت بودن پارتيشن که به صورت موقت يا دائمي قابل تنظيم است. سقف کشسان
استفاده از پارتيشن به عنوان جان پناه هنگام بروز حادثه
صرفه جويي در زمان و سرعت ساخت پارتيشن از مزاياي مهم آن براي شرکت‌هاست.
کارکنان شرکت‌ها با داشتن اتاق مجزا که با پارتيشن اداري ساخته شده است مدارک و اسناد خود را به صورت منظم بايگاني مي‌کنند و احتمال گم شدن يا درهم ريختگي اسناد بسيار کمتر است.
انواع پارتیشن اداری
کاربردي‌ترين پارتيشن‌هاي موجود در بازار پارتيشن‌هاي تک جداره، دوجداره و شيشه‌اي هستند. اين پارتيشن‌ها در همه فضاها و ساختمان‌ها قابل پياده سازي و طراحي بوده و با قيمت مناسب در اختيار مشتري قرار مي‌گيرند. انواع پارتيشن‌هاي موجود در بازار علاوه بر موارد فوق، پارتيشن با شيشه‌هاي سکوريت، پارتيشن ام دي اف، پارتيشن متحرک، پارتيشن شيشه و استيل، بلوک شيشه‌اي و غيره است. نمای شیشه
پارتيشن اداري تک جداره
پارتيشن اداري تک جداره از جنس ام دي اف و شيشه‌اي در اندازه‌هاي مختلف و طرح‌هاي گوناگون موجود است که با توجه به نياز و سليقه مشتريان طراحي مي‌شود. ارتفاع اين پارتيشن‌ها قابل تنظيم است و در اندازه‌هاي کوتاه، بلند، نيمه بلند ساخته مي‌شود. اين پارتيشن‌هاي اداري در ارتفاع دلخواه مشتري طراحي شده و با دوام و استحکام بالايي قابل استفاده است.
در و پنجره upvc
توصيه مي‌شود ارتفاع درب پارتيشن بيشتر از ? متر باشد. درب‌هاي پارتيشن اداري در مدل‌هايي توليد مي‌شود که قابليت نصب قفل و دستگيره و ساير ملزومات ايمني را داراست. شيشه استفاده شده در اين پارتيشن‌ها به ضخامت ? ميليمتر در طرح‌هاي ساده، سند بلاست و مات است که امکان حک کردن متن، نام شرکت و يا لوگوي مشتري يا فروشگاه بر روي آن وجود دارد. پارتيشن اداري تک جداره قابل جابجايي و کم هزينه است. يکي از معايب پارتيشن تک جداره اين است که نسبت به حرارت و صوت عايق نيست. پارتیشن چوبی
پارتيشن اداري دو جداره
در سازمان‌ها و شرکت‌هايي که رفت و آمد ارباب رجوع و مشتري در آن زياد باشد، سر و صدا و آلودگي‌هاي صوتي فراوان است. براي بالا بردن ويژگي عايق صوتي پارتيشن به گونه‌اي که سر و صداي محيط وارد اتاق کارکنان نشود مي‌توان از پارتيشن دو جداره استفاده کرد. پارتيشن دو جداره عايق صوتي است و استحکام آن بالاتر از پارتيشن تک جداره است. معمولاً در پارتيشن اداري دو جداره از شيشه‌هاي دو جداره استفاده مي‌شود. با به کار بردن ام دي اف در پارتيشن دو جداره لبه‌هاي ام دي اف عايق سازي شده و ضخامت پارتيشن نيز زيادتر است. اين پارتيشن اداري نيز در ارتفاع‌هاي مختلف قابل پياده سازي است. شیشه دوجداره ارتفاع پارتيشن در گردش هواي داخل اتاق و خارج از آن مؤثر است و ميزان سر و صداي وارد شده به درون پارتيشن با ارتفاع آن ارتباط مستقيم دارد.
شیشه ساختمانی
نصب پرده کرکره براي پارتيشن دوجداره و شيشه‌اي به طراحي آن زيبايي بخشيده و امکان ورود نور به اتاق به ميزان لازم را فراهم ميسازد.
پارتيشن اداري شيشه اي
پارتيشن‌هاي شيشه‌اي از نظر زيبايي نسبت به بقيه پارتيشن‌هاي اداري محبوبيت بيشتري دارند. پارتيشن اداري شيشه‌اي علاوه بر تقسيم بندي فضا باعث زيبايي اتاق کار شده و نور مي‌تواند از بين پرده‌هاي کرکره نصب شده بر روي آن عبور کند.
نرده آلومینیوم
يکي از مزاياي استفاده از پارتيشن اداري شيشه اي انتشار نور طبيعي در فضاي کار است. استفاده از نور طبيعي علاوه بر صرفه جويي در مصرف انرژي برق ماهيت زيبايي به اتاق کار مي‌دهد. پارتيشن شيشه‌ اي براي محيط‌ هاي سازماني انتخاب مناسبي است زيرا در زمان توليد و ساخت و همچنين هزينه آن صرفه جويي به عمل خواهد آمد. در زمان جابجايي شرکت نيز مي‌توان اين پارتيشن‌ها را جابجا کرده و به مکان جديد انتقال داد.
نرده شیشه ای
دليل ديگر استفاده از پارتيشن اداري شيشه‌ اي حفظ حريم خصوصي است. براي برگزاري جلسات در فضاي خصوصي و بدون حضور عموم افراد مي‌توانيد از پارتيشن شيشه‌اي استفاده کنيد. در صورت استفاده از شيشه‌هاي مات و يا طرح دار درون پارتيشن مشخص نيست. اگر از شيشه دو جداره استفاده شود سر و صداي محيط نيز به داخل پارتيشن وارد نمي‌شود. به طور کلي استفاده از پارتيشن شيشه‌اي علاوه بر مزايايي که گفته شد راهي براي شيک و لوکس شدن محيط کار شماست. مصالح ساختمانی
پارتيشن اداري‌ ام دي اف
هم اکنون در ايران پارتيشن اداري‌ ام دي اف ساخته مي‌شود. اين پارتيشن نقاط قوت و ضعفي دارد که به بررسي آن مي‌پردازيم. در پارتيشن ام دي اف ستون‌ها و قسمت‌هاي اصلي آن از آلومينيوم ساخته شده و براي ساختار ظاهري آن از ام دي اف و يا شيشه يا مواد ديگر استفاده مي‌شود. از مزاياي استفاده از پارتيشن ام دي اف مي‌توان به اندازه‌هاي مناسب شيت ام دي اف، برش و فرم دهي آسان، دوام و استقامت مناسب و تنوع طرح و رنگ اشاره کرد.
نرده
ضعف و سستي‌ ام دي اف نسبت به آلومينيوم، همچنين مقاومت کم آن در مقابل حرارت و رطوبت و همچنين تغيير شکل ظاهري‌ ام دي اف در صورت استفاده از جنس نامرغوب، از معايب پارتيشن ام دي اف است.
پنجره دو جداره آلومینیومی بهتر است یا upvc؟
دلايل استفاده شرکت‌ها و سازمان‌ها از پارتيشن اداري ام دي اف عبارتند از:
پنجره آلومینیومی
ظاهر زيبا و تنوع طرح و رنگ براي دکوراسيون محيط
مقرون به صرفه بودن نسبت به ساير روش‌ها
قابليت تغيير ساختار پارتيشن اداري‌ ام دي اف پس از پياده سازي
سرعت در توليد و نصب
وزن مناسب پارتيشن اداري ام دي اف
پنجره دوجداره

----------


## partchoob

اگر به دنیای دکوراسیون، معماری و طراحی داخل علاقه مندید، اگر ذوق هنری در خود می بینید و اشتیاق فراوانی به زیباسازی محیط زندگی خودتان دارید، و همینطور می
قیمت ورق ام دی اف

خواهید اصولی تر دست به تغییرات در منزل و یا محیط کارتان بزنید، حتما به مقاله بسیار مفید درباره دکوراسیون و طراحی داخلی نیاز دارید. این مقاله بسیار خواندنی و

کاربردی دکوراسیون حتما شما را در این راستا یاری خواهد کرد.

همه انسانها در اعماق درون خود خواستار آرامشند. این امر، برای هر فرد، اگر نه در هیچ جای دیگر، حداقل در خانه باید محقق شود. در خانه است که می‌توان انرژی‌های از
فروش پارتیشن
دست‌رفته طی روز را جایگزین کرد. دور هم جمع شدن اعضای خانواده، گپ زدن و چیزهای ساده این‌چنینی به ما انسانها کمک می‌کنند تا خستگی‌های روزانه را در جایی بیرون

از خانه جا گذاشته و برای فردا آماده شویم. فضای داخلی خانه می‌تواند منبع تمام‌نشدنی نشاط و آرامش باشد به شرطی که بعضی از جزئیات ظریف که بسیار موثر هم هستند

رعایت کنیم. گاهی توجه به نکته‌های کوچک، نتایج بزرگی به دنبال دارد.

امروزه اهمیت طراحی مناسب فضای داخلی منزل و محیط کار و تاثیر آن در افزایش بهره وری و ایجاد حس آرامش امریست انکار ناپذیر. هرچند استفاده از میلگرد و رابیتس و

متعاقب آن گچ یا سیمان سالهاست در کشور ما رواج دارد اما در طول این مدت نحوه طراحی داخلی بویژه طراحی دکوراسیون سقف دستخوش تغییرات زیادی شده است. سابق

بر این طرحها همگی یک چهارچوب خاصی داشتند,استفاده از اشکال منظم,چند ضلعی منظم,دایره یا بیضی ویا تلفیقی از این اشکال بسیار متداول بود اما امروزه طراحان داخلی
کمد بچه گانه

سعی دارند کمتر از قرینه سازی استفاده نمایند و یا به بیان بهتر سبکهای کلاسیک رفته رفته جای خود را به سبکهای مدرن داده اند.

توجه به فضای داخلی و نحوه و تقسیم بندی پلان ها، نقش مهمی را در ساختار معماری یک بنا بر عهده دارد. طراحی فضایی با انعطاف پذیری بالا و تنوع پذیر از لحاظ چیدمان و

آرایش سطوح می تواند کارکرد های مختلفی را بپذیرد و این در حالی است که مخاطب احساس رضایت بیشتری از فضا خواهد داشت. استفاده از جدا کننده های سبک و قابل

حمل، شفاف سازی، رنگ بندی های متناسب با نیاز های موجود، تنوع مصالح، توجه به نحوه قرار گیری و تعامل مابین فضاهای مختلف از جمله ویژگی هایی هستند که در کنار

ساختار خاصی که برای یک پلان معماری در نظر گرفته شده است، می تواند بر غنای آن افزوده و حتی قسمتی از مشکلات آن را حل کند.

معماری داخلی نقش عمده ای در کیفیت فضای ساختمان ایفا می کند. نحوه چیدمان و تقسیم بندی فضا، جنس و رنگ پوشش سطوح ( کف، سقف و دیوارها ) ، نور پردازی، مبلـمان

و مجموعه عوامل موثر دیگر تعیین کننده زیبایی و کار آمدی فضاهای داخلی هستند. امروزه تاثیر معماری داخلی بر آرامش ( مجموعه هنجارهای عصبی) ، راندمان (در فضاهای

اداری ) ، اثر بخشی ( در فضاهای تجاری ) بسیار بدیهی و لازم به نظر می رسد.

از سوی دیگر معماری داخلی به لحاظ معیارهای روانشناسی اهمیت بسیاری دارد. میزان امنیت، صمیمیت، شور و هیجان و آرامش موجود در یک فضا را می توان با راهکارهای

مناسب تشدید یا تضعیف کرد. باید دانست که هر کدام از انسان ها دارای تعلقات ذهنی و روحی خاصی هستند که پاسخگویی به نیازهای آنها در معماری داخلی در اولویت قرار

می گیرد.



مبحث طراحی و دکوراسیون داخلی، اهمیتی خاص یافته و در بسیاری از دانشگاهها و مراکز علمی حتی به عنوان رشته ای مجزا تدریس می شود. الگوهای و ایده های مختلفی
کمد بایگانی

اعم از مدرن و کلاسیک، توسط طراحان این رشته به کار گرفته می شود و از محدودیت های معماری در زمینه اجرا، معمولا خبری نیست و می توان به ایده های بلند پروازانه

ایشان تجسم بخشید، چه بسا به گونه ای میان گستره ای، موضوع فعالیت رشته های مختلف هنری از مجسمه سازی گرفته تا نقوش برجسته قرار میگیرد. پیشرفت تکنولوژی به

سبب تسهیل در یکسری از مسائل تاسیساتی و اجرایی از یک طرف و تنوع و کارآیی بالا در محصولات عرضه شده، زمینه مساعد و کارآمدی را در سطح جامعه به وجود آورده

است؛ بهانه ای که پرداختن به مقوله طراحی داخلی را جزء لاینفک فضاهای معماری بر می شمارد. معماری داخلی و توجه به جزئیات و تزئینات بعد از چندین دهه سکوت و

فراموشی، رویکردی دوباره پیدا کرده و جالب تر اینکه سعی می کند نمود هایی از معماری گذشته را در تلفیقی با الگوهای مدرن بیان کند؛ مساله ای که سال ها است در معماری

مورد بحث و جدل قرار گرفته وتاکنون نتیجه ای حاصل نشده است.

معماری گذشته ما سرشار است از ظرافت ها و ریزه کاری هایی که هزاران ایده و خلاقیت را در خود نهفته دارد. تزئینات و کاشیکاری های داخلی با تناسبات و رنگ بندی
کاغذ دکوراتیو آغشته
خاص خویش در کنار کالبد درونی، فضایی رمزگون را تداعی می کنند و هم اکنون نیز ارزش فضایی خویش را حفظ کرده است یک طراح داخلی مسئول طراحی، دکوراسیون و

عملکرد فضای کارفرماست خواه فضا تجاری باشد یا صنعتی و مسکونی. او همکاری نزدیکی با معماران و کارفرمایان برای تصمیم‌گیری در مورد ساختار یک فضا، نیاز کاربران

آن و بهترین سبک مناسب هر دو مورد دارد. این حرفه ترکیبی از مهندسی و هنر می‌باشد و مستلزم داشتن ذهنی منحصر به فرد برای بکارگیری مناسب هر دو رشته است.
اتاق کودک
علاوه بر شناسائی رنگ و محصولات ومصالح و مبلمان باید مهارت گفتگو با کارفرما و قبول سفارشات را داشته و روشهای اجرا و نگهداری عناصر معرفی کنندۀ فضا را بداند.

همچنین باید ساختار فضا را بشناسد. این عامل از دانش مورد نیاز برای طراح او را از دکوراتور متمایز می‌کند.

طراح داخلی باید قابلیت برنامه‌ریزی و اجرای پروژه، تصمیم‌های عملکردی را داشته و با پیمانکار و کارفرما همکاری کند و تمام کارها بنا به نظر خود آنها انجام شود. برای این

منظور باید بین سلیقۀ خود و کارفرما تعادل برقرار کند و بیشتر سلیقۀ کارفرمای خود را در نظر داشته باشد. این عامل شاید در ابتدا برای کسانی که می‌خواهند وارد این حرفه

شوند ناامید کننده باشد. بخصوص کسانیکه می‌خواهند قبل از اینکه ساخت یک بنا تمام شود طراحی خودشان را شروع کنند. این دو موضوع بیانگر این نکته است که آنها باید در

مورد طراحی اولیه و پردازش اطلاعات و زمان‌بندی کارها مهارت داشته باشند. این اصل موجب تعجب تعداد زیادی از طراحان واقعی می‌شود که انتظار دارند تأثیرپذیری

کمتری از قواعد اجرایی و فنی در مورد پیدایش یک فضاء و حس کلی آن داشته باشد.
تخت خواب کودک
افراد موفق در این صنعت اظهار می دارند قابلیت متعادل کردن عملکرد با زیبایی، تعیین کنندۀ موفقیت یک طراح داخلی است. با وجود پیچیدگی کار، آنان که بخوبی از عهدۀ آن

بر می‌آیند بسیار راضی و خشنودند.

انچه که همواره باید مد نظر قرار گیرد آنست که هر فضای داخلی اعم از محل کار، تفریح یا سکونت، قابلیت زیبا شدن را دارد؛ تنها بایست از اصول و عوامل سازمان بندی

صحیح بعلاوه کمی ذوق و سلیقه استفاده کرد تا شرایط مناسب و دلخواه پدید آید. شروع کار در فضاسازی و تزئین باید عاری از جنبه های ذهنی و خیال پردازی غیر واقعی

باشد. برخورد اول با مساله لازم است با در نظر گرفتن عینیات و امکانات صورت پذیرد. ساختن خانه‌ای در رویا آسان اما در عمل سخت و دشوار است!

در این بین همواره هدف ارائه طریقتی است که تخیل نیز مانند سایر عوامل، تحت نظمی منطقی درآید و شکل عنصری سازنده به خود گیرد. به خاطر عوامل متعددی که در

شکل‌گیری یک طرح موقت دخالت داردند اجرای کار نیازمند برنامه‌ای دقیق و منظم است. پیشرفت قدم به قدم و حساب شده از اتلاف وقت و هزینه می کاهد و در نتیجه حاصل کار

را پر ثمر می‌سازد، لذا در طرح اجرائی عواملی چند لازم است مورد نظر قرار گیرد.


عملکرد
اولین عنصری که در بدو امر باید مدنظر قرار گیرد عملکرد و نحوه استفاده از فضای داخلی است. یک چهار دیواری می‌تواند به عنوان اطاق خواب، نشیمن، اطاق بچه،

آشپزخانه، سالن ورزش، فروشگاه یا اداره شخص معین برای فعالیت مشخص قرار گیرد…. ضروری است با استفاده از عواملی چون نورپردازی و چیدن مبلمان تقسیم گردد تا

عملکرد هر یک دقیقآ مشخص شود.

افراد
نیازهای یک خانواده پر جمعیت با احتیاجات فردی مجرد یکسان نیست. وجود اطفال خردسال قهرآ نوع خاصی تزئین را دیکته میکند خصوصیات روانی افراد خانواده و زمانی را

که با هم یا جدا از هم در منزل صرف میکنند نیز از عواملی مهم در ارایش خانه بشمار میرود لذا منظور داشتن سلیقه کلیه اعضای خانواده ضروری است.
ساخت کابینت

آسایش
در نظر گرفتن آسایش ساکنان خانه بیش از زیبائی در دکوراسیون واجد اهمیت است. اطاق زیبا اما غیر قابل استفاده تدریجا به جایگاه ارواح بدل میگردد! محل کار زندگی یا

استراحت چنانچه شرایط مناسب و راحتی فراهم ننماید دارای فضای سنگین و کسالت بار شده افراد را از خود گریزان خواهد نمود نقش عمده معماری و تزئین داخلی در حقییقت

ایجاد محیطی مناسب برای زیستن و فعالیت های انسانی است.

ویژگیها
منظره اطاق، میزان نور طبیعی و خصوصیات معماری ساختمان از دیگر عواملی هستند که قبل از شروع تزئین باید مدنظر قرار گیرند.این عوامل اجزا ثابتی را تشکیل میدهد که

تغییر آنها و پس از اتمام کار دیگران امکان پذیر نیست لذا ترکیب بندی را طوری باید انجام داد که از جنبه‌های مثبت این ویژگی‌ها حداکثر بهره‌ برده‌شود.

نقشه
انجام کار چه در ساختمانی نو و چه تغییر دکور یک ساختمان کهنه باشد باید با در نظر گرفتن شکل فضا و پیاده کردن نقشه آن صورت گیرد. کشیدن نقشه یکی از ضروری ترین

اقدامات است.
کابینت ام دی اف براق
مبلمان یا تغییر رنگ بر روی نقشه امری ساده و بدون خرج است اما ارتکاب هر اشتباه پس از اتمام کار به قیمت صرف هزینه اضافی و دوباره کاری است .نقشه نه تنها فضای

قابل استفاده را پیشاپیش نمایش میدهد بلکه به کمک ان میتوان تعداد و اندازه اثاثه مورد نیاز را نیز مشخص کرد.
نور
ضمن کشیدن نقشه مناطقی که از آنجا نور طبیعی به داخل تابیده میشود و نواحی تاریک، همچنین تعداد چراغهای سقفی و آباژور با تعیین محل دقیق آنها لازم است مشخص گردند

محاسبه رو شنائی عمومی و نقاطی که احتیاج به نور بیشتری برای مطالعه یا کار دارند واجد اهمیت خاصی است.

سطوح
سطوح اصلی اتاق شامل سقف و کف ودیوار ها است؛ پرده‌ها روکش مبل و صندلی، سطح درها و پنجره ها نیز سطوح کوچکتر را تشکیل می دهند. رنگ، نقش، بافت در بزرگ یا

کوچک جلوه دادن اتاق موثر است نقوش درهم و رنگهای تند بر سطوح مذکور قدرت جلب توجه بیشتری داشته و فضا را شلوغ و کوچک خواهند کرد.تاقچه ها، رف ها، ارسی ها،

هشتی ها، حوض ها و باغچه ها تنها شماری از عناصر کالبدی طراحی داخلی در ایران هستند. روش معماران گذشته ایرانی در به کارگیری این عناصر، در راستای آن بوده تا

از جذابیت فرم کاسته شود و به غنای فضا افزوده گردد. این همان هندسه همراه با تزئینات است.

به نظر می رسد طراحی داخلی در ایران، از یک سو در چنبره نوستالژیای تاقچه ها، رف ها و اُرسی های قدیم گرفتار مانده و از سوی دیگر به دکوراسیون و ابعاد دراماتیک و

تزئینی فضاها تقلیل یافته است. با تمام اینها، طراحی داخلی فرآیندی است که همزمان می بایست سویه های زیباشناختی و عملکردی را سامان دهد. طراحی داخلی یک ساختمان،

داستانی است که شخصیت اصلی آن خود انسان است؛ در این بین حضور او در این فضا، چگونگی آن و ویژگی های فضایی که انسان در آن قرار می گیرد، می تواند تداعی

کننده اصولی باشد که در فوق به آنها اشاره شد.

تعریف دکوراسیون داخلی : کوراسیون معنای هماهنگ سازی طراحی شده برای به وجود آوردن رنگ ها، اثاثیه ها و دیگر اشیای در یک بخش از محیط خانه و یا هر جای دیگر از

ساختمان به روش شیک و هنرمندانه را طراحی دکوراسیون می گویند. زمانی که حرف از چیدمان منزل به حساب می آید نقش یک دکوراتور داخلی را باید برای خود ایفا نمایید. با

این حال، دکوراسیون داخلی مثل بقیه هنرها جذاب، جزکاری و ریزکاری و سایر تکنیک های متفاوتی است که به همین عنوان سلیقه ها و نیازهای دوران، در حال تغییر می باشند.

در تعریف های متعدد از دکوراسیون داخلی یک اتصال میان معماری و طراحی داخلی وجود دارد. طراحی داخلی مثل بقیه معماری های ساختمان و عنصرهای به کار رفته

ساختمان در ارتباط است. معماران داخلی همراه با دانش و تجربه و سابقه کاری خود به طراحی دکوراسیون می پردازند، به صورتی که برابری در فضا به وجود می آورند. در

دکوراسیون داخلی هنرهای مانند سبک و اصول وجود دارد ، که هر کدام از چیدمان های بر اساس سیلقه می باشد. امروزه افراد بیشتر وقت خود را در فضای بسته می گذرانند به

همین عنوان داشتن فضای بسته شاد باعث به وجود آمدن اوقات خسته ناپذیری است که در آن اتاق هستید. به همین علت دکوراسیون داخلی با کیفیت مناسب، بهترین روش برای
طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی

سود بخشیدن به وضعیت زندگی می باشد. افرادی که علاقه خاصی به طراحی دارند و می خواهند به یک دکوراتور داخلی تبدیل شوند نیاز اولیه آن ها نیز گذراندن دوره های

آموزشی طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی است. در دوره های طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی شما را با انواع تاریخ هنر و معماری آشنا می کند و حتی کلیه سبک های و شیوه های مربوط

به رشته طراحی داخلی آشنا می سازد. بسیاری از طراحان داخلی حرفه ای سبک هایی ویژه ای برای دیگران برای الگو گرفتن به جای گذاشته اند. به عبارتی دیگر از تعریف

طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی : طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی مجموعه از عوامل مختلف از جمله فرم ها، نور، رنگ، بافت ، کف ، سقف، دیوار، عناصر کارکردی و تزیینی و مبلمان

را در خود جای می دهد. در اصل این عناصر ابزار و وسایل کار برای طراح می باشند که همه به شکل هماهنگ و مناسب در یک طرح مربوطه قرار می گیرند. طراحی

دکوراسیون همانجور که از نامش پیداست میان معماری و طراحی قرار گرفته است، به صورتی که دارای جنبه های کاربردی، ساختاری و فنی می باشد. استفاده از طراحی

دکوراسیون داخلی روش کاربردی است که برای دست یابی به اهداف مورد نظر شامل پویایی و بهبود بخشیدن به زندگی می شود. تاثیر رنگ در دکوراسیون داخلی : بهترین ایده

در دکوراسیون داخلی، رنگ ها می باشد. از این رو هر چه دیده می شود دارای رنگ هستند. متخصصان طراحی به این نتیجه رسیده اند که استفاده از رنگ های مختلف تاثیر

مثبتی بر روی فشار خون، پایین آمدن استرس و افزایش انرژی دارد. نکته بسیار مهم که به آن توجه می شود توجه کردن به جزییات دکوراسیون داخلی نقش بسیار اساسی در

سلامت روان و ارزش کارایی فضا دارد.

سبک های مختلف دکوراسیون داخلی : برای طراحی داخلی اولین اقدام داشتن اطلاعات درباره انواع مختلف سبک های دکوراسیون است . سبک های مختلف شامل مدرن،

مینیمال، اسکاندیناوی و صنعتی و ... می باشد که فرق های هم باهم دارند و هر کسی به علاقه خود در چیدن آن ها را برای محیط زندگی خود استفاده می کند. - سبک دکوراسیون

مدرن : کلمه مدرن در زمینه دکوراسیون معمولا به یک خانه با رنگی ساده و منظم مثل استیل و شیشه طراحی می شود می گویند. در دکوراسیون مدرن عواملی مانند سادگی در

همه جای منزل قابل مشاهده است و از ویژگی های سبک مدرن صاف، صیقلی و براق و شفاف دخالت دارند. 2- سبک دکوراسیون امروزی : سبک مدرن و امروزی دو سبک

متفاوت می باشد و اغلب به جای هم استفاده می شود. فرق بین آن ها در سبک مدرن شیوه طراحی است که در قرن بیستم شروع می شود. از جهتی دیگر سبک امروزی انعطاف

پذیری بالایی دارد و تعهد چندانی به سبک خاصی ندارد. در دکوراسیون امروزی راحتی در فضا موجود است. بر عکس سبک مدرن فضای چیدمان راحتی در آن وجود ندارد و

احساس صمیمیت بیشتری به مخاطب انتقال می دهد. 3- سبک دکوراسیون مینیمال : سبک مینیمال یکی از انواع سبک های دکوراسیون داخلی است. در سبک مینیمالیست استفاده

از پالت های رنگی مجاز می باشد و وسایل استفاده شده براق نمی باشد. در اصل سفید یکی از رنگ های پرکاربرد رنگ در دکوراسیون مینیمال است. مینیمال به معنای سادگی و

نبودن عنصرهای اضافی از محیط است. 4- دکوراسیون صنعتی : ایده سبک دکوراسیون از دوره انقلاب صنعتی اروپا ریشه گرفته است و منازل شهری قرن 17 و 18 میلادی

در اروپا می باشد. در این نوع سبک استفاده از آجر و یا چوب در ظاهر دکوراسیون پرکاربرد است . یک خانه طراحی شده به روش صنعتی از یک روش استفاده شده از ساختمان

صنعتی است. 5- سبک دکوراسیون اسکاندیناوی : در طراحی سبک اسکاندیناوی وسایل استفاده شده در خانه همانند مبلمان از یک اثر هنری الهام گرفته شده است. این نوع سبک

به سبک مینیمال نزدیک می باشد در اصل سبک مینیمال بیشتر ویژگی خود را از سبک اسکاندیناوی مدرن الهام می گیرد. 6- سبک دکوراسیون فرانسوی : در سبک دکوراسیون

فرانسوی استفاده از رنگ های گرم و ملایم مرسوم است. در میان انواع دیگر از سبک های دکوراسیون داخلی استفاده از ظرف های چینی نسبتا سنگین و ضخیم استفاده می شود.

مدرک طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی : علاقمندان و افراد با داشتن مدرک طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی یک قدم از کسانی که فقط علاقه دارند نزدیک تر به این حرفه می باشند. چون در

کنار هر علاقه داشتن مهارت و تمرین و بدست آوردن تجربه نیاز است به همین عنوان گذراندن دوره یکی از لزومات هر فرد برای هر رشته از جمله رشته طراحی دکوراسیون
میز کنفرانس
داخلی می باشد. قانون دکوراسیون : - حذف تابلوهای کوچک از دیوارهای بزرگ منزل : برای بهترین چیدمان در منزل باید تابلوهای کوچک بر روی دیوارهای بزرگ را حذف کنیم

با این کار دیوار خانه کوچک به نظر می رسد. برای این کار استفاده از تابلوهای دو سوم عریض تر از دیوار مناسب می باشد تا یک دکوراتیو به حساب آید. - استفاه از تعداد

نور مناسب در منزل : استفاده از نورهای زرد ، میزان گرما و زردی به رنگ اضافه می کنند. در واقع، نورهای سفید سبب اضافه شدن کمی رنگ آبی به دیگر رنگ ها می گردد.


کودکان روح بسیار لطیف و حساسی دارند. بنابراین آرامش و امنیت آنها به‌ویژه هنگام خواب از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار است. دکوراسیون اتاق کودک بسیار مهم است زیرا

کودکان دوست دارند در اتاقی بازی کنند که بر اساس موضوعات مورد علاقه‌ی آنها طراحی شده باشد. سعی کنید تا جایی که امکان دارد رؤیای کودکان دلبندتان را در اتاق‌شان

منعکس کنید. از آنها بپرسید به چه چیزهایی علاقه دارند و بر اساس آن وسایل مورد نیاز را تهیه کنید. دکوراسیون اتاق‌ کودک بسته به نوع زمینه‌ی آن ممکن است مقرون‌به‌صرفه

یا گران تمام شود. این به شما بستگی دارد که برای این کار چقدر هزینه کنید. البته اگر کمی خلاقیت به خرج بدهید و نکات ذکرشده در این مطلب را رعایت کنید، می‌توانید با

هزینه‌ی کم نیز اتاق زیبایی طراحی کنید.

۱. از پرده‌های رنگ روشن استفاده کنید
رنگ‌ها می‌توانند حال‌وهوای ما را تغییر بدهند. پرده‌های رنگارنگ به اتاق شادی و روشنایی می‌بخشند. رنگ پرده را طوری انتخاب کنید که با زمینه‌ی اتاق هماهنگ باشد. رنگ‌های

روشن می‌توانند اتاق را روشن و تمیز جلوه دهند. برای کاهش نور شدید می‌توانید از والان و شید استفاده کنید. والان و شید را از رنگ‌های مکمل رنگ پرده، انتخاب کنید.

۲. برای دکوراسیون اتاق کودک می‌توانید از اسباب‌بازی‌های خودش استفاده کنید
اسباب‌بازی‌های کودکان معمولا رنگارنگ هستند و شکل‌ها و اندازه‌های مختلفی دارند. با استفاده از اسباب‌بازی‌های کودک به‌عنوان تزئینات اتاق، هم در هزینه و هم در فضای

اتاق صرفه‌جویی خواهید کرد. البته در نوع چیدن آنها باید کمی سلیقه به‌خرج دهید. اسباب‌بازی‌های بزرگ را با قلاب آویزان کنید و اسباب‌بازی‌های کوچک‌تر را در قفسه‌ها قرار

دهید.

۳. برای دیوار از ترکیب رنگ و کاغذدیواری استفاده کنید
از رنگ‌های روشن و شاد برای دیوار استفاده کنید. بخشی از دیوارها را با کاغذدیواری و پوستر تزئین کنید. می‌توانید از همان شیوه برای تزئین کمدها نیز استفاده کنید. به جای

کاغذدیواری می‌توانید از نقاشی نیز استفاده کنید. موضوع نقاشی‌ها می‌تواند گل، اتومبیل مسابقه و هر چیزی باشد که کودک به آن علاقه دارد.

۴. از پارچه‌های مناسب در اتاق‌ کودک استفاده کنید
بهتر است پارچه‌های مورد استفاده در اتاق‌خواب کودک مانند روتختی، ملافه‌ها و بالش با زمینه‌ی اتاق هماهنگ باشد. روکش صندلی راحتی و پرده‌ها نیز بهتر است با زمینه‌ی
شلف دیواری تلویزیون
اتاق مطابقت داشته باشند.

۵. تزئین سقف را هم مدنظر قرار دهید
از وسایل تزئینی درخشان با زمینه‌ی تاریک در سقف استفاده کنید. می‌توانید از طرح ماه و ستاره استفاده کنید. به این ترتیب، کودک هنگام خواب از تماشای آنها لذت می‌برد و با

آرامش می‌خوابد.

۶. استفاده از وسایل آموزشی در دکوراسیون اتاق کودک
آموزش کودک یکی از مهم‌ترین کارهایی است که همیشه باید در مرکز توجه‌تان قرار بگیرد. بنابراین در طراحی اتاق، سعی نکنید فقط به جنبه تفننی و زیبایی آن اهمیت دهید. در

کنار وسایل تزئینی، کتاب‌ها و اسباب‌بازی‌های آموزشی‌اش را نیز قرار دهید. با این کار، کودک هم آموزش می‌بیند و هم تفریح و سرگرمی خواهد داشت.

۷. در تزئین اتاق از عکس‌های کودک استفاده کنید
عکس‌های مورد علاقه‌ی کودک‌تان را روی دیوار یا هر جای مناسب دیگر نصب کنید. عکس‌هایی را که در تعطیلات، در مدرسه یا در روزهای خاصی از او گرفته‌اید به انتخاب

خودش در اتاقش قرار دهید.

۸. فضاهای خلاقانه در اتاق ایجاد کنید
اتاق کودک باید فضاهایی داشته باشد که وسایلش را در آنها بگذارد. جاهای مختلفی از اتاق را در نظر بگیرید و هر بخش را به یکی از وسایلش (اسباب‌بازی، لباس، کتاب و نظایر

آن) اختصاص دهید. این فضاها باید طوری انتخاب شوند که در دسترس کودک باشند. به او آموزش دهید پس از هر بار استفاده از وسایلش آنها را به جای خود برگرداند. نحوه‌ی

سازمان‌دهی وسایلش را به او یاد بدهید.

۹. پوشش کف اتاق باید مناسب باشد
کودکان دوست دارند هنگام بازی روی زمین بخزند. بهتر است کف اتاق را فرش کنید که از پا، زانو، دست و سایر قسمت‌های بدنش محافظت کند. حتی می‌توانید به جای فرش، از

تشک‌های لاستیکی مخصوص استفاده کنید.
دکوراسیون داخلی منزل
۱۰. از چراغ‌خواب‌های زیبا استفاده کنید
اتاق کودک در شب نباید بیش از حد تاریک باشد، بنابراین بهتر است از چراغ‌خواب استفاده کنید. چراغ‌خواب‌های متنوعی در طرح‌ها و رنگ‌های مختلف برای کودکان وجود دارد.

حتی می‌توانید از نوع ساده‌ی آن استفاده کنید و خودتان آن را تزئین کنید.

سخن آخر
درست است که دکوراسیون اتاق کودک از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار است و می‌تواند تا حدودی برای او آرامش و شادی به ارمغان بیاورد، اما آنچه از همه‌چیز برای یک کودک

مهم‌تر است، عشق و محبت شماست. یادتان باشد برای موفقیت لازم نیست لذت زندگی کردن را فراموش کنید. حتی با وجود کار سخت و مشغله‌ی فراوان، باید بیشترین زمان

ممکن را به کودکان‌تان اختصاص بدهید. آنها بیش از هر چیز به علاقه و توجه شما نیاز دارند.

----------


## partchoob

اگر به دنیای دکوراسیون، معماری و طراحی داخل علاقه مندید، اگر ذوق هنری در خود می بینید و اشتیاق فراوانی به زیباسازی محیط زندگی خودتان دارید، و همینطور می

خواهید اصولی تر دست به تغییرات در منزل و یا محیط کارتان بزنید، حتما به مقاله بسیار مفید درباره دکوراسیون و طراحی داخلی نیاز دارید. این مقاله بسیار خواندنی و

کاربردی دکوراسیون حتما شما را در این راستا یاری خواهد کرد.
میز اداری
همه انسانها در اعماق درون خود خواستار آرامشند. این امر، برای هر فرد، اگر نه در هیچ جای دیگر، حداقل در خانه باید محقق شود. در خانه است که می‌توان انرژی‌های از

دست‌رفته طی روز را جایگزین کرد. دور هم جمع شدن اعضای خانواده، گپ زدن و چیزهای ساده این‌چنینی به ما انسانها کمک می‌کنند تا خستگی‌های روزانه را در جایی بیرون

از خانه جا گذاشته و برای فردا آماده شویم. فضای داخلی خانه می‌تواند منبع تمام‌نشدنی نشاط و آرامش باشد به شرطی که بعضی از جزئیات ظریف که بسیار موثر هم هستند

رعایت کنیم. گاهی توجه به نکته‌های کوچک، نتایج بزرگی به دنبال دارد.

امروزه اهمیت طراحی مناسب فضای داخلی منزل و محیط کار و تاثیر آن در افزایش بهره وری و ایجاد حس آرامش امریست انکار ناپذیر. هرچند استفاده از میلگرد و رابیتس و

متعاقب آن گچ یا سیمان سالهاست در کشور ما رواج دارد اما در طول این مدت نحوه طراحی داخلی بویژه طراحی دکوراسیون سقف دستخوش تغییرات زیادی شده است. سابق

بر این طرحها همگی یک چهارچوب خاصی داشتند,استفاده از اشکال منظم,چند ضلعی منظم,دایره یا بیضی ویا تلفیقی از این اشکال بسیار متداول بود اما امروزه طراحان داخلی

سعی دارند کمتر از قرینه سازی استفاده نمایند و یا به بیان بهتر سبکهای کلاسیک رفته رفته جای خود را به سبکهای مدرن داده اند.

توجه به فضای داخلی و نحوه و تقسیم بندی پلان ها، نقش مهمی را در ساختار معماری یک بنا بر عهده دارد. طراحی فضایی با انعطاف پذیری بالا و تنوع پذیر از لحاظ چیدمان و

آرایش سطوح می تواند کارکرد های مختلفی را بپذیرد و این در حالی است که مخاطب احساس رضایت بیشتری از فضا خواهد داشت. استفاده از جدا کننده های سبک و قابل

حمل، شفاف سازی، رنگ بندی های متناسب با نیاز های موجود، تنوع مصالح، توجه به نحوه قرار گیری و تعامل مابین فضاهای مختلف از جمله ویژگی هایی هستند که در کنار

ساختار خاصی که برای یک پلان معماری در نظر گرفته شده است، می تواند بر غنای آن افزوده و حتی قسمتی از مشکلات آن را حل کند.

معماری داخلی نقش عمده ای در کیفیت فضای ساختمان ایفا می کند. نحوه چیدمان و تقسیم بندی فضا، جنس و رنگ پوشش سطوح ( کف، سقف و دیوارها ) ، نور پردازی، مبلـمان

و مجموعه عوامل موثر دیگر تعیین کننده زیبایی و کار آمدی فضاهای داخلی هستند. امروزه تاثیر معماری داخلی بر آرامش ( مجموعه هنجارهای عصبی) ، راندمان (در فضاهای

اداری ) ، اثر بخشی ( در فضاهای تجاری ) بسیار بدیهی و لازم به نظر می رسد.

از سوی دیگر معماری داخلی به لحاظ معیارهای روانشناسی اهمیت بسیاری دارد. میزان امنیت، صمیمیت، شور و هیجان و آرامش موجود در یک فضا را می توان با راهکارهای
میز کنفرانس
مناسب تشدید یا تضعیف کرد. باید دانست که هر کدام از انسان ها دارای تعلقات ذهنی و روحی خاصی هستند که پاسخگویی به نیازهای آنها در معماری داخلی در اولویت قرار

می گیرد.

ام دی اف

مبحث طراحی و دکوراسیون داخلی، اهمیتی خاص یافته و در بسیاری از دانشگاهها و مراکز علمی حتی به عنوان رشته ای مجزا تدریس می شود. الگوهای و ایده های مختلفی

اعم از مدرن و کلاسیک، توسط طراحان این رشته به کار گرفته می شود و از محدودیت های معماری در زمینه اجرا، معمولا خبری نیست و می توان به ایده های بلند پروازانه

ایشان تجسم بخشید، چه بسا به گونه ای میان گستره ای، موضوع فعالیت رشته های مختلف هنری از مجسمه سازی گرفته تا نقوش برجسته قرار میگیرد. پیشرفت تکنولوژی به

سبب تسهیل در یکسری از مسائل تاسیساتی و اجرایی از یک طرف و تنوع و کارآیی بالا در محصولات عرضه شده، زمینه مساعد و کارآمدی را در سطح جامعه به وجود آورده

است؛ بهانه ای که پرداختن به مقوله طراحی داخلی را جزء لاینفک فضاهای معماری بر می شمارد. معماری داخلی و توجه به جزئیات و تزئینات بعد از چندین دهه سکوت و
دکوراسیون داخلی
فراموشی، رویکردی دوباره پیدا کرده و جالب تر اینکه سعی می کند نمود هایی از معماری گذشته را در تلفیقی با الگوهای مدرن بیان کند؛ مساله ای که سال ها است در معماری

مورد بحث و جدل قرار گرفته وتاکنون نتیجه ای حاصل نشده است.

معماری گذشته ما سرشار است از ظرافت ها و ریزه کاری هایی که هزاران ایده و خلاقیت را در خود نهفته دارد. تزئینات و کاشیکاری های داخلی با تناسبات و رنگ بندی

خاص خویش در کنار کالبد درونی، فضایی رمزگون را تداعی می کنند و هم اکنون نیز ارزش فضایی خویش را حفظ کرده است یک طراح داخلی مسئول طراحی، دکوراسیون و

عملکرد فضای کارفرماست خواه فضا تجاری باشد یا صنعتی و مسکونی. او همکاری نزدیکی با معماران و کارفرمایان برای تصمیم‌گیری در مورد ساختار یک فضا، نیاز کاربران

آن و بهترین سبک مناسب هر دو مورد دارد. این حرفه ترکیبی از مهندسی و هنر می‌باشد و مستلزم داشتن ذهنی منحصر به فرد برای بکارگیری مناسب هر دو رشته است.

علاوه بر شناسائی رنگ و محصولات ومصالح و مبلمان باید مهارت گفتگو با کارفرما و قبول سفارشات را داشته و روشهای اجرا و نگهداری عناصر معرفی کنندۀ فضا را بداند.

همچنین باید ساختار فضا را بشناسد. این عامل از دانش مورد نیاز برای طراح او را از دکوراتور متمایز می‌کند.

طراح داخلی باید قابلیت برنامه‌ریزی و اجرای پروژه، تصمیم‌های عملکردی را داشته و با پیمانکار و کارفرما همکاری کند و تمام کارها بنا به نظر خود آنها انجام شود. برای این

منظور باید بین سلیقۀ خود و کارفرما تعادل برقرار کند و بیشتر سلیقۀ کارفرمای خود را در نظر داشته باشد. این عامل شاید در ابتدا برای کسانی که می‌خواهند وارد این حرفه
دکور مغازه
شوند ناامید کننده باشد. بخصوص کسانیکه می‌خواهند قبل از اینکه ساخت یک بنا تمام شود طراحی خودشان را شروع کنند. این دو موضوع بیانگر این نکته است که آنها باید در

مورد طراحی اولیه و پردازش اطلاعات و زمان‌بندی کارها مهارت داشته باشند. این اصل موجب تعجب تعداد زیادی از طراحان واقعی می‌شود که انتظار دارند تأثیرپذیری

کمتری از قواعد اجرایی و فنی در مورد پیدایش یک فضاء و حس کلی آن داشته باشد.

افراد موفق در این صنعت اظهار می دارند قابلیت متعادل کردن عملکرد با زیبایی، تعیین کنندۀ موفقیت یک طراح داخلی است. با وجود پیچیدگی کار، آنان که بخوبی از عهدۀ آن

بر می‌آیند بسیار راضی و خشنودند.

انچه که همواره باید مد نظر قرار گیرد آنست که هر فضای داخلی اعم از محل کار، تفریح یا سکونت، قابلیت زیبا شدن را دارد؛ تنها بایست از اصول و عوامل سازمان بندی

صحیح بعلاوه کمی ذوق و سلیقه استفاده کرد تا شرایط مناسب و دلخواه پدید آید. شروع کار در فضاسازی و تزئین باید عاری از جنبه های ذهنی و خیال پردازی غیر واقعی

باشد. برخورد اول با مساله لازم است با در نظر گرفتن عینیات و امکانات صورت پذیرد. ساختن خانه‌ای در رویا آسان اما در عمل سخت و دشوار است!
فایل اداری
در این بین همواره هدف ارائه طریقتی است که تخیل نیز مانند سایر عوامل، تحت نظمی منطقی درآید و شکل عنصری سازنده به خود گیرد. به خاطر عوامل متعددی که در

شکل‌گیری یک طرح موقت دخالت داردند اجرای کار نیازمند برنامه‌ای دقیق و منظم است. پیشرفت قدم به قدم و حساب شده از اتلاف وقت و هزینه می کاهد و در نتیجه حاصل کار
پارتیشن چوبی
را پر ثمر می‌سازد، لذا در طرح اجرائی عواملی چند لازم است مورد نظر قرار گیرد.
کابینت ام دی اف

عملکرد
اولین عنصری که در بدو امر باید مدنظر قرار گیرد عملکرد و نحوه استفاده از فضای داخلی است. یک چهار دیواری می‌تواند به عنوان اطاق خواب، نشیمن، اطاق بچه،

آشپزخانه، سالن ورزش، فروشگاه یا اداره شخص معین برای فعالیت مشخص قرار گیرد…. ضروری است با استفاده از عواملی چون نورپردازی و چیدن مبلمان تقسیم گردد تا

عملکرد هر یک دقیقآ مشخص شود.

افراد
نیازهای یک خانواده پر جمعیت با احتیاجات فردی مجرد یکسان نیست. وجود اطفال خردسال قهرآ نوع خاصی تزئین را دیکته میکند خصوصیات روانی افراد خانواده و زمانی را

که با هم یا جدا از هم در منزل صرف میکنند نیز از عواملی مهم در ارایش خانه بشمار میرود لذا منظور داشتن سلیقه کلیه اعضای خانواده ضروری است.

آسایش
در نظر گرفتن آسایش ساکنان خانه بیش از زیبائی در دکوراسیون واجد اهمیت است. اطاق زیبا اما غیر قابل استفاده تدریجا به جایگاه ارواح بدل میگردد! محل کار زندگی یا

استراحت چنانچه شرایط مناسب و راحتی فراهم ننماید دارای فضای سنگین و کسالت بار شده افراد را از خود گریزان خواهد نمود نقش عمده معماری و تزئین داخلی در حقییقت

ایجاد محیطی مناسب برای زیستن و فعالیت های انسانی است.

ویژگیها
منظره اطاق، میزان نور طبیعی و خصوصیات معماری ساختمان از دیگر عواملی هستند که قبل از شروع تزئین باید مدنظر قرار گیرند.این عوامل اجزا ثابتی را تشکیل میدهد که

تغییر آنها و پس از اتمام کار دیگران امکان پذیر نیست لذا ترکیب بندی را طوری باید انجام داد که از جنبه‌های مثبت این ویژگی‌ها حداکثر بهره‌ برده‌شود.

نقشه
انجام کار چه در ساختمانی نو و چه تغییر دکور یک ساختمان کهنه باشد باید با در نظر گرفتن شکل فضا و پیاده کردن نقشه آن صورت گیرد. کشیدن نقشه یکی از ضروری ترین

اقدامات است.

مبلمان یا تغییر رنگ بر روی نقشه امری ساده و بدون خرج است اما ارتکاب هر اشتباه پس از اتمام کار به قیمت صرف هزینه اضافی و دوباره کاری است .نقشه نه تنها فضای

قابل استفاده را پیشاپیش نمایش میدهد بلکه به کمک ان میتوان تعداد و اندازه اثاثه مورد نیاز را نیز مشخص کرد.
نور
ضمن کشیدن نقشه مناطقی که از آنجا نور طبیعی به داخل تابیده میشود و نواحی تاریک، همچنین تعداد چراغهای سقفی و آباژور با تعیین محل دقیق آنها لازم است مشخص گردند

محاسبه رو شنائی عمومی و نقاطی که احتیاج به نور بیشتری برای مطالعه یا کار دارند واجد اهمیت خاصی است.

سطوح
سطوح اصلی اتاق شامل سقف و کف ودیوار ها است؛ پرده‌ها روکش مبل و صندلی، سطح درها و پنجره ها نیز سطوح کوچکتر را تشکیل می دهند. رنگ، نقش، بافت در بزرگ یا

کوچک جلوه دادن اتاق موثر است نقوش درهم و رنگهای تند بر سطوح مذکور قدرت جلب توجه بیشتری داشته و فضا را شلوغ و کوچک خواهند کرد.تاقچه ها، رف ها، ارسی ها،

هشتی ها، حوض ها و باغچه ها تنها شماری از عناصر کالبدی طراحی داخلی در ایران هستند. روش معماران گذشته ایرانی در به کارگیری این عناصر، در راستای آن بوده تا

از جذابیت فرم کاسته شود و به غنای فضا افزوده گردد. این همان هندسه همراه با تزئینات است.
دکور تلویزیون
به نظر می رسد طراحی داخلی در ایران، از یک سو در چنبره نوستالژیای تاقچه ها، رف ها و اُرسی های قدیم گرفتار مانده و از سوی دیگر به دکوراسیون و ابعاد دراماتیک و

تزئینی فضاها تقلیل یافته است. با تمام اینها، طراحی داخلی فرآیندی است که همزمان می بایست سویه های زیباشناختی و عملکردی را سامان دهد. طراحی داخلی یک ساختمان،
کابینت های گلاس
داستانی است که شخصیت اصلی آن خود انسان است؛ در این بین حضور او در این فضا، چگونگی آن و ویژگی های فضایی که انسان در آن قرار می گیرد، می تواند تداعی

کننده اصولی باشد که در فوق به آنها اشاره شد.

تعریف دکوراسیون داخلی : کوراسیون معنای هماهنگ سازی طراحی شده برای به وجود آوردن رنگ ها، اثاثیه ها و دیگر اشیای در یک بخش از محیط خانه و یا هر جای دیگر از

ساختمان به روش شیک و هنرمندانه را طراحی دکوراسیون می گویند. زمانی که حرف از چیدمان منزل به حساب می آید نقش یک دکوراتور داخلی را باید برای خود ایفا نمایید. با
کابینت مدرن
این حال، دکوراسیون داخلی مثل بقیه هنرها جذاب، جزکاری و ریزکاری و سایر تکنیک های متفاوتی است که به همین عنوان سلیقه ها و نیازهای دوران، در حال تغییر می باشند.

در تعریف های متعدد از دکوراسیون داخلی یک اتصال میان معماری و طراحی داخلی وجود دارد. طراحی داخلی مثل بقیه معماری های ساختمان و عنصرهای به کار رفته

ساختمان در ارتباط است. معماران داخلی همراه با دانش و تجربه و سابقه کاری خود به طراحی دکوراسیون می پردازند، به صورتی که برابری در فضا به وجود می آورند. در

دکوراسیون داخلی هنرهای مانند سبک و اصول وجود دارد ، که هر کدام از چیدمان های بر اساس سیلقه می باشد. امروزه افراد بیشتر وقت خود را در فضای بسته می گذرانند به

همین عنوان داشتن فضای بسته شاد باعث به وجود آمدن اوقات خسته ناپذیری است که در آن اتاق هستید. به همین علت دکوراسیون داخلی با کیفیت مناسب، بهترین روش برای

سود بخشیدن به وضعیت زندگی می باشد. افرادی که علاقه خاصی به طراحی دارند و می خواهند به یک دکوراتور داخلی تبدیل شوند نیاز اولیه آن ها نیز گذراندن دوره های

آموزشی طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی است. در دوره های طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی شما را با انواع تاریخ هنر و معماری آشنا می کند و حتی کلیه سبک های و شیوه های مربوط

به رشته طراحی داخلی آشنا می سازد. بسیاری از طراحان داخلی حرفه ای سبک هایی ویژه ای برای دیگران برای الگو گرفتن به جای گذاشته اند. به عبارتی دیگر از تعریف

طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی : طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی مجموعه از عوامل مختلف از جمله فرم ها، نور، رنگ، بافت ، کف ، سقف، دیوار، عناصر کارکردی و تزیینی و مبلمان

را در خود جای می دهد. در اصل این عناصر ابزار و وسایل کار برای طراح می باشند که همه به شکل هماهنگ و مناسب در یک طرح مربوطه قرار می گیرند. طراحی

دکوراسیون همانجور که از نامش پیداست میان معماری و طراحی قرار گرفته است، به صورتی که دارای جنبه های کاربردی، ساختاری و فنی می باشد. استفاده از طراحی
میز مدیریت
دکوراسیون داخلی روش کاربردی است که برای دست یابی به اهداف مورد نظر شامل پویایی و بهبود بخشیدن به زندگی می شود. تاثیر رنگ در دکوراسیون داخلی : بهترین ایده

در دکوراسیون داخلی، رنگ ها می باشد. از این رو هر چه دیده می شود دارای رنگ هستند. متخصصان طراحی به این نتیجه رسیده اند که استفاده از رنگ های مختلف تاثیر

مثبتی بر روی فشار خون، پایین آمدن استرس و افزایش انرژی دارد. نکته بسیار مهم که به آن توجه می شود توجه کردن به جزییات دکوراسیون داخلی نقش بسیار اساسی در

سلامت روان و ارزش کارایی فضا دارد.

سبک های مختلف دکوراسیون داخلی : برای طراحی داخلی اولین اقدام داشتن اطلاعات درباره انواع مختلف سبک های دکوراسیون است . سبک های مختلف شامل مدرن،

مینیمال، اسکاندیناوی و صنعتی و ... می باشد که فرق های هم باهم دارند و هر کسی به علاقه خود در چیدن آن ها را برای محیط زندگی خود استفاده می کند. - سبک دکوراسیون

مدرن : کلمه مدرن در زمینه دکوراسیون معمولا به یک خانه با رنگی ساده و منظم مثل استیل و شیشه طراحی می شود می گویند. در دکوراسیون مدرن عواملی مانند سادگی در

همه جای منزل قابل مشاهده است و از ویژگی های سبک مدرن صاف، صیقلی و براق و شفاف دخالت دارند. 2- سبک دکوراسیون امروزی : سبک مدرن و امروزی دو سبک

متفاوت می باشد و اغلب به جای هم استفاده می شود. فرق بین آن ها در سبک مدرن شیوه طراحی است که در قرن بیستم شروع می شود. از جهتی دیگر سبک امروزی انعطاف

پذیری بالایی دارد و تعهد چندانی به سبک خاصی ندارد. در دکوراسیون امروزی راحتی در فضا موجود است. بر عکس سبک مدرن فضای چیدمان راحتی در آن وجود ندارد و

احساس صمیمیت بیشتری به مخاطب انتقال می دهد. 3- سبک دکوراسیون مینیمال : سبک مینیمال یکی از انواع سبک های دکوراسیون داخلی است. در سبک مینیمالیست استفاده

از پالت های رنگی مجاز می باشد و وسایل استفاده شده براق نمی باشد. در اصل سفید یکی از رنگ های پرکاربرد رنگ در دکوراسیون مینیمال است. مینیمال به معنای سادگی و

نبودن عنصرهای اضافی از محیط است. 4- دکوراسیون صنعتی : ایده سبک دکوراسیون از دوره انقلاب صنعتی اروپا ریشه گرفته است و منازل شهری قرن 17 و 18 میلادی

در اروپا می باشد. در این نوع سبک استفاده از آجر و یا چوب در ظاهر دکوراسیون پرکاربرد است . یک خانه طراحی شده به روش صنعتی از یک روش استفاده شده از ساختمان
کابینت کلاسیک
صنعتی است. 5- سبک دکوراسیون اسکاندیناوی : در طراحی سبک اسکاندیناوی وسایل استفاده شده در خانه همانند مبلمان از یک اثر هنری الهام گرفته شده است. این نوع سبک

به سبک مینیمال نزدیک می باشد در اصل سبک مینیمال بیشتر ویژگی خود را از سبک اسکاندیناوی مدرن الهام می گیرد. 6- سبک دکوراسیون فرانسوی : در سبک دکوراسیون

فرانسوی استفاده از رنگ های گرم و ملایم مرسوم است. در میان انواع دیگر از سبک های دکوراسیون داخلی استفاده از ظرف های چینی نسبتا سنگین و ضخیم استفاده می شود.

مدرک طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی : علاقمندان و افراد با داشتن مدرک طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی یک قدم از کسانی که فقط علاقه دارند نزدیک تر به این حرفه می باشند. چون در

کنار هر علاقه داشتن مهارت و تمرین و بدست آوردن تجربه نیاز است به همین عنوان گذراندن دوره یکی از لزومات هر فرد برای هر رشته از جمله رشته طراحی دکوراسیون

داخلی می باشد. قانون دکوراسیون : - حذف تابلوهای کوچک از دیوارهای بزرگ منزل : برای بهترین چیدمان در منزل باید تابلوهای کوچک بر روی دیوارهای بزرگ را حذف کنیم
دکوراسیون اداری
با این کار دیوار خانه کوچک به نظر می رسد. برای این کار استفاده از تابلوهای دو سوم عریض تر از دیوار مناسب می باشد تا یک دکوراتیو به حساب آید. - استفاه از تعداد

نور مناسب در منزل : استفاده از نورهای زرد ، میزان گرما و زردی به رنگ اضافه می کنند. در واقع، نورهای سفید سبب اضافه شدن کمی رنگ آبی به دیگر رنگ ها می گردد.


کودکان روح بسیار لطیف و حساسی دارند. بنابراین آرامش و امنیت آنها به‌ویژه هنگام خواب از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار است. دکوراسیون اتاق کودک بسیار مهم است زیرا

کودکان دوست دارند در اتاقی بازی کنند که بر اساس موضوعات مورد علاقه‌ی آنها طراحی شده باشد. سعی کنید تا جایی که امکان دارد رؤیای کودکان دلبندتان را در اتاق‌شان

منعکس کنید. از آنها بپرسید به چه چیزهایی علاقه دارند و بر اساس آن وسایل مورد نیاز را تهیه کنید. دکوراسیون اتاق‌ کودک بسته به نوع زمینه‌ی آن ممکن است مقرون‌به‌صرفه

یا گران تمام شود. این به شما بستگی دارد که برای این کار چقدر هزینه کنید. البته اگر کمی خلاقیت به خرج بدهید و نکات ذکرشده در این مطلب را رعایت کنید، می‌توانید با

هزینه‌ی کم نیز اتاق زیبایی طراحی کنید.

۱. از پرده‌های رنگ روشن استفاده کنید
رنگ‌ها می‌توانند حال‌وهوای ما را تغییر بدهند. پرده‌های رنگارنگ به اتاق شادی و روشنایی می‌بخشند. رنگ پرده را طوری انتخاب کنید که با زمینه‌ی اتاق هماهنگ باشد. رنگ‌های

روشن می‌توانند اتاق را روشن و تمیز جلوه دهند. برای کاهش نور شدید می‌توانید از والان و شید استفاده کنید. والان و شید را از رنگ‌های مکمل رنگ پرده، انتخاب کنید.

۲. برای دکوراسیون اتاق کودک می‌توانید از اسباب‌بازی‌های خودش استفاده کنید
اسباب‌بازی‌های کودکان معمولا رنگارنگ هستند و شکل‌ها و اندازه‌های مختلفی دارند. با استفاده از اسباب‌بازی‌های کودک به‌عنوان تزئینات اتاق، هم در هزینه و هم در فضای
کاغذ دکوراتیو آغشته
اتاق صرفه‌جویی خواهید کرد. البته در نوع چیدن آنها باید کمی سلیقه به‌خرج دهید. اسباب‌بازی‌های بزرگ را با قلاب آویزان کنید و اسباب‌بازی‌های کوچک‌تر را در قفسه‌ها قرار
طراحی کابینت
دهید.

۳. برای دیوار از ترکیب رنگ و کاغذدیواری استفاده کنید
از رنگ‌های روشن و شاد برای دیوار استفاده کنید. بخشی از دیوارها را با کاغذدیواری و پوستر تزئین کنید. می‌توانید از همان شیوه برای تزئین کمدها نیز استفاده کنید. به جای

کاغذدیواری می‌توانید از نقاشی نیز استفاده کنید. موضوع نقاشی‌ها می‌تواند گل، اتومبیل مسابقه و هر چیزی باشد که کودک به آن علاقه دارد.
اتاق کودک
۴. از پارچه‌های مناسب در اتاق‌ کودک استفاده کنید
بهتر است پارچه‌های مورد استفاده در اتاق‌خواب کودک مانند روتختی، ملافه‌ها و بالش با زمینه‌ی اتاق هماهنگ باشد. روکش صندلی راحتی و پرده‌ها نیز بهتر است با زمینه‌ی

اتاق مطابقت داشته باشند.

۵. تزئین سقف را هم مدنظر قرار دهید
از وسایل تزئینی درخشان با زمینه‌ی تاریک در سقف استفاده کنید. می‌توانید از طرح ماه و ستاره استفاده کنید. به این ترتیب، کودک هنگام خواب از تماشای آنها لذت می‌برد و با

آرامش می‌خوابد.

۶. استفاده از وسایل آموزشی در دکوراسیون اتاق کودک
آموزش کودک یکی از مهم‌ترین کارهایی است که همیشه باید در مرکز توجه‌تان قرار بگیرد. بنابراین در طراحی اتاق، سعی نکنید فقط به جنبه تفننی و زیبایی آن اهمیت دهید. در

کنار وسایل تزئینی، کتاب‌ها و اسباب‌بازی‌های آموزشی‌اش را نیز قرار دهید. با این کار، کودک هم آموزش می‌بیند و هم تفریح و سرگرمی خواهد داشت.

۷. در تزئین اتاق از عکس‌های کودک استفاده کنید
عکس‌های مورد علاقه‌ی کودک‌تان را روی دیوار یا هر جای مناسب دیگر نصب کنید. عکس‌هایی را که در تعطیلات، در مدرسه یا در روزهای خاصی از او گرفته‌اید به انتخاب

خودش در اتاقش قرار دهید.

۸. فضاهای خلاقانه در اتاق ایجاد کنید
اتاق کودک باید فضاهایی داشته باشد که وسایلش را در آنها بگذارد. جاهای مختلفی از اتاق را در نظر بگیرید و هر بخش را به یکی از وسایلش (اسباب‌بازی، لباس، کتاب و نظایر
دکوراسیون منزل
آن) اختصاص دهید. این فضاها باید طوری انتخاب شوند که در دسترس کودک باشند. به او آموزش دهید پس از هر بار استفاده از وسایلش آنها را به جای خود برگرداند. نحوه‌ی

سازمان‌دهی وسایلش را به او یاد بدهید.

۹. پوشش کف اتاق باید مناسب باشد
کودکان دوست دارند هنگام بازی روی زمین بخزند. بهتر است کف اتاق را فرش کنید که از پا، زانو، دست و سایر قسمت‌های بدنش محافظت کند. حتی می‌توانید به جای فرش، از

تشک‌های لاستیکی مخصوص استفاده کنید.

۱۰. از چراغ‌خواب‌های زیبا استفاده کنید
اتاق کودک در شب نباید بیش از حد تاریک باشد، بنابراین بهتر است از چراغ‌خواب استفاده کنید. چراغ‌خواب‌های متنوعی در طرح‌ها و رنگ‌های مختلف برای کودکان وجود دارد.

حتی می‌توانید از نوع ساده‌ی آن استفاده کنید و خودتان آن را تزئین کنید.
میز کانتر
سخن آخر
درست است که دکوراسیون اتاق کودک از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار است و می‌تواند تا حدودی برای او آرامش و شادی به ارمغان بیاورد، اما آنچه از همه‌چیز برای یک کودک
کمد بچه گانه
تخت خواب کودک
مهم‌تر است، عشق و محبت شماست. یادتان باشد برای موفقیت لازم نیست لذت زندگی کردن را فراموش کنید. حتی با وجود کار سخت و مشغله‌ی فراوان، باید بیشترین زمان

ممکن را به کودکان‌تان اختصاص بدهید. آنها بیش از هر چیز به علاقه و توجه شما نیاز دارند.

طراحی پارتیشن بندی از جمله امور مربوط به طراحی داخلی است که امروزه از اهمیت ویژه ای برخوردار است. پارتیشن انواع گوناگونی دارد که در فضاهای مختلف کاربرد نئوپان ملامینه

دارد و می تواند در کاهش هزینه های تقسیم بندی کمک شایانی به کاربران داشته باشد.

----------


## partchoob

پارتیشن چیست و در محیط های گوناگون چه کاربردی دارد؟ میز مدیریت خاص

پارتیشن بندی یعنی تقسیم بندی، دسته بندی و جداسازی. قبلا پارتیشن ها تا سقف برای جداسازی امتداد می یافتند و فضایی برای دکوراسیون را از هر دو طرف به وجود می
قیمت طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی مغازه
آوردند. پارتیشن بیشتر برای نشیمن و پذیرایی مورد استفاده قرار می گرفت. اما امروزه کاربرد پارتیشن ها گسترش یافته و در بسیاری از موارد برای کاربردهای گوناگون مورد

استفاده قرار می گیرد. از جمله موارد استفاده از پارتیشن می توان به جداسازی فضای ورودی به وسیله پارتیشن از بقیه ی فضاها، تفکیک فضای نشیمن با سایر فضاها و تبدیل

آن به یک اتاق پارتیشنی، پنهان کردن فضاهای نامناسب و ستون ها و دیوارهای کج و... . پارتیشن بندی امروز تا حدی گسترش یافته که در بسیارس از فضاها مورد اهمیت

بسیاری است و در این کار از افراد ماهر و طراحان داخلی کمک و راهنمایی گرفته می شود.

مقاله پیشنهادی: جداسازی با پارتیشن در مکان های مختلف

از این رو بر آن شدیم تا علاوه بر معرفی برخی از انواع پارتیشن ها، کاربرد پارتیشن را در برخی مکان های پرکاربرد مورد بررسی قرار دهیم: خرید ورق ام دی اف

انواع مختلف پارتیشن کدامند؟
پارتیشن ها انواع گوناگونی دارند که می توان آن ها را بدین گونه برشمرد: پارتیشن شیشه ای، پارتیشن چوبی، پارتیشن تک جداره، پارتیشن دوجداره، پارتیشن قابل شستشو،

پارتیشن آگوستیک، پارتیشن ام دی اف و غیره که هر کدام با توجه به کاربرد و فضای مورد نظر می توانند مورد استفاده قرار بگیرند.
میز کانتردار
طراحی و جلوه ی پارتیشن شیشه ای
پارتیشن شیشه ای با وجود جلوه ای که دارند با تمامی فضاها سازگاری دارند. ترکیب شیشه با فریم استیل می تواند جلوه ی پارتیشن شیشه ای را خاص تر کند. استفاده از

استیل در پارتیشن شیشه ای جلوه ای بی مانند و زیبا را به پارتیشن شیشه ای می بخشد. ترکیب شیشه با یراق آلات موجب شده که جلوه ی پارتیشن های شیشه ای بسیار جذب
فروش پارتیشن
کننده به نظر بیایند و می تواند در بسیاری از فضاها مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد.

در چه مکان هایی استفاده از پارتیشن چوبی مناسب است؟
همه ی ما می دانیم چوب بیشتر باید در جاهایی مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد که رطوبت کمتری دارند یا اصلا رطوبت وجود ندارد؛ پس اولین کار مهم این است که پارتیشن های

چوبی را در مکان هایی دور از رطوبت نصب کنیم که بتواند با طول عمر بیشتری مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد. استفاده از پارتیشن های چوبی در پذیرایی، اتاق خواب ها،

غذاخوری و فضای نشیمن می تواند بهترین جاهایی باشد که می توان نصب کرد. هر چند که در برخی مکان های اداری نیز در بخش هایی همچون آبدارخانه از این پارتیشن

استفاده می شود.

پارتیشن ضد حریق چیست؟ طراحی و اجرای دکوراسیون اداری
پارتیشن ضد حریق پارتیشنی می باشد که قابل آتش سوزی نیست. امروزه استفاده از کلسیم سیلیکات در پارتیشن ها باعث شده که از حریق گرفتن آن ها جلوگیری شود. پارتیشن

های ضد حریق با عایق بندی مناسب در بیشتر مکان ها کاربرد فراوان دارند.پارتیشن ضد حریق علاوه بر این خصوصیتش ضد کپک نیز می باشد. ارتفاع دیوار پارتیشن های

ضد حریق به 12 متر تا ضخامت های مختلف قابل سفارش اند. علاوه بر این ها می توان به ضد آب بودن این پارتیشن ها اشاره کرد.

بهترین ایده ها برای اجرای پارتیشن اداری
پارتیشن اداری یکی از جداکننده های موقت فضای اداری است که به منظور بهینه سازی، زیباسازی و نظم دهی به فضای اداری بیشتر کاربرد دارد. دیوارهای پوشیده از گل و

گیاهان ایده ای عالی برای اجرای پارتیشن اداری است. شما می توانید پارتیشن های خود را با فلاورباکس نیز تزئین کنید واجرای پارتیشن اداری را بی نظیر کنید. استفاده از

پارتیشن های کوتاه و بلند اداری هم یکی از بهترین ایده ها برای اجرای پارتیشن بندی در فضاهای اداری مختلف است. پارتیشن اداری


استفاده از پارتیشن دوجداره در پارتیشن بندی اداری
یکی از پرکاربردترین انواع پارتیشن در محیط های اداری، پارتیشن دوجداره می باشد، چرا که این نوع پارتیشن مناسب این مکان بوده و هر گونه مزاحمت های صوتی را مانع

می شود. در پارتیشن دوجداره از شیشه های دوجداره استفاده می کنند که اغلب مواقع نیز از شیشه های مات به کار می برند تا از مزاحمت های دیداری نیز جلوگیری شود.

ارتفاع پارتیشن های دوجداره در پارتیشن بندی اداری، امری کاملا سلیقگی بوده و بستگی به فضا و کاربرد آن دارد.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد پارتیشن های اداری مقاله پارتیشن های اداری و مزایای آنها را مطالعه کنید.

طراحی پارتیشن منزل مسکونی به صورت خلاقانه و مدرن
یکی دیگر از مکان هایی که پارتیشن بندی بسیاری در آن انجام می شود، منازل مسکونی می باشند که در این بخش به بررسی اجمالی آن می پردازیم. از آنجایی که داشتن فضایی

بزرگ و پر کاربرد در منزل همیشه مورد توجه بوده است، پارتیشن ها می توانند این کار را در قالب دکوراسیون منزل به شما ارائه دهند. یک قفسه ی بزرگ کتاب می تواند به

عنوان طراحی پارتیشن منزل به کار برود. طراحی پارتیشن کنفی هم مورد مناسب و مدرنی برای دکوراسیون منزل است. در طراحی پارتیشن منزل خود می توانید از اشکال

هندسی و الگوهای چرخشی استفاده کنید؛ مسلماً این عمل پارتیشن مدرن و خلاقانه ای را برای دکوراسیون منزل شما فراهم می کند. طراحی پارتیشن های چند منظوره برای

منزل هایی که فضای کوچکی در اختیار دارند راهکاری مناسب و خلاقانه به حساب می آید. در منزل هایی که دارای حیاط هستند نیز می توان از پارتیشن حیاط استفاده کرد و

آن فضا از برخی قسمت ها جدا کرد.

پارتیشن بندی اتاق خواب و اتاق کودک
استفاده از قفسه ای باز و بزرگ در اتاق خواب می تواند پارتیشن خلاقانه ای در اتاق خواب باشد یا استفاده از دارتیشن هایی که سبک مدیترانه ای دارند می تواند پارتیشن

خلاقانه ای برای اتاق خواب باشد. با قرار گیری مناسب تخت می توانید تاج تخت را که از هرگوشه ی آن بلندتر است به عنوان یک پارتیشن خلاقانه برای اتاق خواب خود به

کار ببرید و آن را مابین فضای تخت و حمام قرار دهید.

امروزه استفاده از شیشه های سکوریت و شیشه های نشکن بیشتر در پارتیشن های شیشه ای کاربرد دارند. اگر شما نگران دکوراسیون و جداسازی اتاق خواب کودکتان هستنید

می توانید از این نوع پارتیشن شیشه ای برای اتاق خواب کودک خود استفاده کنید. علاوه بر آن می توانید با قرار دادن پارتیشن شیشه ای در اتاق خواب کودک این امکان را به

او بدهید که بر روی پارتیشن با آب رنگ های خود نقاشی بکشد و آن را به یک پارتیشن خلاقانه بدل کند.

انواع پارتیشن‌بندی ازنظر موقعیت مکانی
1) پارتیشن ثابت: این نوع پارتیشن‌بندی زمانی که است که اجزای پارتیشن روی زمین محکم قرارگرفته و پیچ شوند.

2) پارتیشن متحرک: در این نوع پارتیشن شما قابلیت تغییر و جابجایی را خواهید داشت و خواهید توانست که پارتیشن موردنظر خود را در قسمت‌های مختلف فضا قرار دهید.

انواع پارتیشن‌بندی ازنظر جنس
دقت داشته باشید که از جنس‌های مختلفی در پارتیشن‌بندی استفاده می‌شود که در ادامه مقاله قصد داریم سه مورد از پرکاربردترین انواع پارتیشن را به شما معرفی کنیم:
این سه مورد شامل پارتیشن‌‌های شیشه‌ای، MDF و PVC هستند که در موارد زیر درباره مزایای هر کدام نکاتی را ارائه خواهیم کرد...
شلف دیواری تلویزیون
پارتیشن‌بندی از نوع شیشه‌ای
1) تمیزی راحت با یک شیشه‌شور و یک دستمال تمیز
2) انعطاف‌پذیری بالا
3) قابلیت جابجایی آسان
4) عایق صوتی به‌شرط کیفیت شیشه و دوجداره بودن آن
5) دارای انواع مختلف همچون مات، سکوریت، رنگی و ....
6) استفاده از نور طبیعی خورشید به دلیل قابلیت عبور نور در آن و صرفه‌جویی در هزینه
7) هزینه به نسبت پایین در نصب آن و سرعت بالا در اجرای این نوع پارتیشن‌



پارتیشن‌بندی از نوع MDF
1) اگر علاقه به جنس چوب دارید می‌توانید این حالت از انواع پارتیشن‌بندی را انتخاب کنید.
2) دارای استحکام و مقاومت بالا
3) اگر محیط پرسروصدایی دارید، این نوع پارتیشن می‌تواند به شما کمک کند چرا که عایق صوتی است.
4) در محیطی که رطوبت زیاد بوده و احتمال رشد قارچ وجود دارد، این نوع پارتیشن‌ دارای مقاومت بالایی که مانع از پوسیدگی خواهد شد.

طراحی داخلی خانه

پارتیشن‌بندی از نوع PVC
1) وزن سبک و قیمت مناسبی دارد.
2) ساخته‌شده توسط ونیل (پلاستیک سخت) به همراه روان کننده‌ها
3) مقاومت و استحکام بالایی دارد.
4) همانند دو نوع قبلی، این مورد هم در برابر صدا عایق است.
5) ارائه رنگ‌ها و طرح‌های مختلف در طراحی این نوع پارتیشن
6) تمیز کردن راحت تنها با یک دستمال مرطوب

دقت کنید که از جنس‌های دیگری هم در ساخت پارتیشن استفاده می‌شود و حتی به‌صورت ترکیبی هم از ترکیبات مختلف برای ساخت استفاده می‌کنند مثلاً از انواع پارتیشن‌بندی

می‌توان به پارتیشن شیشه و MDF اشاره کرد که به‌صورت ترکیبی ایجاد شده‌اند. کمد زونکن اداری


پارتیشن بندی اداری در انواع تک جداره و دوجداره
قبل از اینکه بخواهیم درباره پارتیشن اداری صبحت کنیم، باید به این نکته اشاره کنیم که انواع تک جداره و دوجداره، شاید تنها تفاوتی که می‌توان درباره آن‌ها بیان کرد، تفاوت

ازلحاظ هزینه و زیبایی است و نمی‌توان خیلی از لحاظ سختی و مقاومت آن‌ها را متفاوت تلقی کرد.
پارت چوب
پارتیشن‌بندی تک جداره اداری
همان‌طور که از اسم آن هم مشخص است در این حالت شما با قاب‌های یک تکه مواجه هستید که وزن سبکی داشته و در آن‌ها تنوع و ظاهر به نسبت دوجداره کمتر است.
ضمناً برای استحکام بیشتر در این نوع، از ستون‌هایی در ساختار آن استفاده‌شده است که باعث خواهد شد که به‌راحتی روی زمین قرار بگیرد و از لحاظ قیمتی هم نسبت به نوع

دیگر ارزان‌تر است.

قیمت میز مدیریت

پارتیشن‌بندی دوجداره اداری
این نوع پارتیشن به دلیل طراحی زیبا و تنوعی که درون خودش دارد علیرغم اینکه دارای قیمت بالاتری نیز است، نسبت به نوع دیگر دارای طرفداران بیشتری است.
در این نوع برخلاف تک جداره دیگر نیازی به ستون‌هایی برای قرارگیری روی زمین و ایجاد مقاومت نیست چرا که پارتیشن دوجداره خودش دارای استحکام و مقاومت است.

معمولاً در این سبک و در فضای بین دو جداره‌ها، ساختارهای پرده مانند یا کرکره مانند استفاده می‌شود.
اگر در یک اتاقی همراه با سیستم‌ها و شبکه‌های مختلف هستید، نیاز نیست نگران کابل‌ها و سیم‌ها باشید چرا که در قسمت‌هایی از این نوع پارتیشن شما خواهید توانست کابل‌ها و

سیم‌ها را بصورت منظم قرار دهید. خرید میز کنفرانس


از پارتیشن تک جداره می‌توانید به‌عنوان عایق صوتی استفاده کنید اما اگر در محیطی هستید که واقعاً سروصدای آزاردهنده‌ای دارد، می‌توانید از نوع دوجداره استفاده کنید چرا

که بهتر می‌تواند عایق صدا باشد. پارتیشن دوجداره

پارتیشن‌بندی در منزل
اگر منزل شما کوچک است و می‌خواهید بیشترین استفاده را از فضاهای خود ببرید، بهترین کار این است که محیط خود را پارتیشن‌بندی کنید. مثلاً فرض کنید اگر یک اتاق نسبتاً

بزرگی دارید، می‌توانید با پارتیشن، قسمتی را برای استراحت و قسمتی را برای کار کردن خود در نظر بگیرید. یا فرض کنید می‌خواهید فضای ناهارخوری شما از فضایی که

اتاق نشیمن شماست جدا باشد، در اینجا اگر خانه‌ای نقلی و کوچک داشته باشید، خواهید توانست با پارتیشن، این دو فضا را از همدیگر تفکیک کرده و از آن نهایت لذت ببرید. میز پیشخوان بانکی

حتی ممکن است از پارتیشن برای تفکیک سطح سرویس بهداشتی و حمام خود استفاده کنید. همه‌چیز در خانه در اختیار و سلیقه شماست که چگونه دکور خانه خود را ساخته‌ و

پرداخته نمایید.

قیمت میز پیشخوان بانکی

استفاده از حداکثر ظرفیت‌ها در پارتیشن‌بندی
دقت کنید که همیشه نیاز نیست بهترین ترکیب‌ها و مواد را برای ساخت پارتیشن خود استفاده کنید. گاهی استفاده از چند گلدان گل، یک کتابخانه، چندتکه چوب و ... می‎تواند

فضایی دل‌نشین را برای شما و مهمانان شما پدید آورد پس اجرای پارتیشن‌بندی لزوماً با صرف هزینه‌های گران‌قیمت همراه نیست.

نتیجه‌گیری

استفاده از پارتیشن را به کسانی که می‌خواهند تغییری را در دکوراسیون خود پدید آورند، توصیه می‌کنیم. در این مقاله درباره انواع پارتیشن بندی صحبت کردیم حال شما

می‌توانید بسته به بودجه و هدفی که دارید، نوع پارتیشن خود را لحاظ کرده و سفارش دهید.


قیمت ورق ام دی اف

کابینت‌های آشپزخانه فضای بسیار بزرگی از خانه شمارا به خود اختصاص می‌دهند، بنابراین ناگفته پیداست که اگر نقشه پیش‌ساخته آشپزخانه شما کوچک است، پس کابینت‌های کوچکی برای آشپزخانه موردنیاز خواهد بود.
در حالت کلی، اندازه پایه‌ای کابینت‌های آشپزخانه به‌صورت ۲۴ اینچ عمق و ۳۶ اینچ ارتفاع می‌باشد. آن‌ها مستقیماً روی کف آشپزخانه قرارگرفته یا روی پایه‌های نگهدارندِ ۴ اینچی مستقر می‌شوند. پهنای آن‌ها می‌تواند برحسب چیزی که رویشان قرار می‌گیرد متغیر باشد، از قبیل ظرف‌شویی‌ها، اجاق آشپزی یا پیشخوان آشپزخانه. کابینت‌های دیواری معمولاً دارای ۲۴ اینچ ارتفاع و ۱۲ تا ۱۶ اینچ عمق می‌باشند. پهنای استاندارد برای کابینت‌های دیواری دو در، ۳۰ تا ۳۶ اینچ است.
اگر جایی که در آن کار می‌کنید منطبق با کابینت‌هایی با اندازه‌های استاندارد نیست، یکی از گزینه‌های احتمالی، ساختن کابینت‌های مرسوم در آشپزخانه است که فضای نگهداری موردنیاز شمارا در یک فضای تنگ فراهم بیاورد. کابینت mdf
در حال حاضر فضای عمده منازل کوچک می باشد و به تبع آشپزخانه بزرگی هم نخواهند داشت. ما با شناخت دغدغه های شما در طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه کوچک ایده هایی را در این مقاله مطرح کرده ایم تا شما به روز و مدرن فضای منزل و آشپزخانه خود را چیدمان و طراحی کنید.البته شما برای بزرگ نمایش دادن محیط خود می توانید از مقاله ایده های جذاب فضاسازی در آشپزخانه کوچک با کابینت مدرن کمک بگیرید میز اداری ارزان قیمت
چند ایده جذاب برای طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه کوچک و مدرن
فضای کار کشویی:

فضای پیشخوان در آشپزخانه‌های کاربردی یک مزیت محسوب می‌شود.زمانی که فضا در آشپزخانه محدود و کم است،با فضای کشویی می‌توان خلاقیت به خرج داد.این تخته‌ی مخفی که برای خرد کردن مواد غذایی است ؛ کارایی کابینت آشپزخانه کوچک را بالا می‌برد. کمد بایگانی

این تخته ها را نزدیک سینک یا گاز جایی که فضای مناسب برای اماده کردن غذا باشد قرار دهید و بعد از کار و البته تمیز کردن آن به راحتی آن را جمع کنید.این تخته ها بسیار کار آمد هستند و برای شما بهترین فضا را جهت پخت و پز فراهم می کنند.

----------


## partchoob

رنگ‌های مایل به سفید:
دکوراسیون اتاق کودک
رنگ‌آمیزی دیوارها با رنگ سفید باعث می‌شود که اتاق بزرگ‌تر به نظر برسد. اما اگر رنگ سفید موردعلاقه‌ی شما نیست و در نظر شما بسیار مطلق و درخشان است می‌توانید از رنگ‌های جایگزین نزدیک به رنگ سفید(مثل کرم ، زرد کمرنگ و خاکستری)استفاده کنید.این آشپزخانه به خاطر دیوارهای سفید و قفسه‌های دیواری و کابینت‌های سفید، بسیار زیبا و بزرگ به نظر می‌رسد.
ورق ام دی اف
خاکستری در بین طراحان یک رنگ محبوب است و گرایش آنها امروزه به تناژ رنگ های خاکستری مایل شده است.این رنگ ها را می توانید با رنگ های تند و رو شن دیگری مثل سبز و آبی ترکیب کنید تا فضا زیبا تر به نظر بیاید.
کشوهای سازمان‌دهی کننده:
قیمت کمد بچه ام دی اف
تمیز و مرتب کردن آشپزخانه ،نیمی از مسیر برای بزرگ‌تر نشان دادن کابینت آشپزخانه کوچک اما مدرن شما است.پیشخوان آشپزخانه‌ی خود را تمیز نگه‌دارید و کابینت‌ها را مرتب کنید.
این کشوهای سازمان‌دهی کننده ،تمام وسایل شما را مرتب و سرجای خود قرار می دهد،وسایل شما با این روش جای زیادی را اشغال نخواهد کرد و دسترسی به آن‌ها آسان‌تر می‌شود. در کمدها و کابینت ها از سبدها برای جدا کردن مواد غذایی استفاده کنید.
به نور اجازه‌ی ورود به درون را بدهید.

هر چه قدر که می‌توانید پنجره‌ها را بازکنید و اجازه دهید تا نور طبیعی وارد آشپزخانه شود.پنجره‌های باز، فضای دید را گسترده‌تر می‌کند و باعث می‌شود اتاق بزرگ‌تر به نظر برسد. وسیله‌های زیبا و برازنده‌ای را برای جلوه‌ی بیشتر آشپزخانه‌ی خود ، به فضا اضافه کنید.

نور آفتابی که از پنجره به داخل می تابد گرما و صمیمت را به خانه می آورد. اگر بتوانید یک میز کوچک در کنار این پنجره پر نور قرار دهید قطعا یک فضای خوب برای دورهمی های خانوادگی خواهید داشت
انبار ( فضای ذخیره‌سازی ) عمودی:

فضا و ذخیره‌سازی یک چالش همیشگی برای خانه‌های کوچک است .خلاقیت به خرج دادن برای سیستم ذخیره‌سازی باعث می‌شود از هر اینچ که در اختیار شماست بهترین استفاده را ببرید. کشوهای عمودی برای استفاده از فضای خالی بین کابینت‌ها ، دیوارها و وسایل شما هست. قرار دادن یک کشوی عمودی کنار گاز برای جاسازی ادویه ها می تواند ایده عالی باشد تا همهخ چیز برای پخت و پز به سهولت در دسترس شما قرار بگیرد
کشوهای کوچک و کاربردی برای آشپزخانه:

کابینت آشپزخانه کوچک می‌تواند با کشوهای مناسب بزرگ‌تر به نظر برسد.این کشوی کوچک اما کامل و کاربردی فضای ذخیره‌سازی بیشتری را ایجاد می‌کند و مطابق با آخرین مد است.

از چوب ها برای سازماندهی و فضا سازی در این کشو ها استفاده کنید. و البته که آنها را سنگین نکنید
آویزهایی به شکل قلاب یا چنگگ:

دیوار ها نیز فضای خوبی برای ذخیره سازی هستند، به جای آویزان کردن عکس یا وسایل تزیینی قلاب هایی را به دیوار آویزان کنید تا فضای ذخیره سازی را به آشپزخانه ی شما اضافه کند و به مرتب شدن آشپزخانه شما کمک کند.
رنگهای زندگی بخش:

اگر آشپزخانه ی شما این قدر رنگی ، سرزنده و با روح باشد دیگر چه کسی راجع به سایز کوچک آن انتقاد خواهد کرد؟
فضای بالایی را خالی کنید ، با این کار فضای دید رو به بالا گسترش می یابد و فضایی باز برای نفس کشیدن ایجاد می شود.از کاشی های رنگ روشن و رنگی استفاده کنید. روی دیوارها قفسه های باز بزنید و از گلدان و ظروف رنگی استفاده کنید.
قفسه های دیواری کاربردی :

قفسه های دیواری بهترین راه ذخیره سازی در فضا های شلوغ می باشد .برخلاف کابینت ها ، قفسه های باز فضایی منعطف برای ذخیره سازی و گزینه ای برای مرتب شدن وسایل بدون مختل شدن فضا ارایه می دهد.
خطوط مرتب قفسه ها بدون (دوربندی) بسیار مدرن است و جلوه ای مرتب دارد. شما از این قفسه ها می توانید برای قرار دادن ظروف دم دستی
از گوشه ها نهایت استفاده را ببرید.

کابینتهایی که در گوشه ها وصل می شوند، ولی دسترسی به آنها دشوار است، هنوز بدون کاربرد هستند و از آنها استفاده نمی شود.کابینتهایی را در گوشه ها نصب کنید که بدون فشار و کشش بتوانید به وسایل دسترسی داشته باشید و بتوانید وسایلتان را به سادگی بردارید.
کشو های چرخ دار آشپزخانه:
طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی
هر آشپزخانه ای به کشو نیاز دارد ، اما اگر فضای شما شلوغ است می توانید از این گزینه استفاده کنید.کشوی چرخ دار بهترین راه حل برای آشپزخانه ی شما است. زمانی که به آن کشو نیاز دارید آن را بیرون بیاورید و زمانی که به فضای خالی نیاز دارید آنها را به گوشه ای هل بدهید.
کلام آخر :

فضای آشپزخانه های امروزی تقریبا کوچک است.و فضا سازی برای جا دادن همه وسیله ها به یک چالش برای طراحان و خانواد ها تبدیل شده است. اینکه شما نکته ها و ایده های مد و به روز را بشناسید و از آنها برای دکور بندی استفاده کنید شما را هنگام جا به جایی و یا حتی تعویض کابینت آسوده خاطر کند. از رنگ های روشن استفاده کنید و قفسه های باز را فراموش نکنید. هر گوشه ای میتواند یک کشو یا یک قفسه داشته باشد.به همه زوایا دقت کنید تا بهترین نتیجه را بگیرید



طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه مدرن با ایده های شیک و کاربردی

کابینت آشپزخانه یکی ازمهم ترین وسایل و اجزاء در درون هر خانه ای است که از نظر بصری و کارکردی نقش مهمی را در دکوراسیون داخلی آشپزخانه ایفا می کند. در این بخش تصاویری زیبا از طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه را مشاهده خواهید کرد.

در هنگام طراحی کابینت نباید آن ها را منحصرا اجزایی برای قرار دادن وسایل بدانید بلکه باید به جزییات دیزاین کابینت ها دقت کنید تا بتوانید دکوراسیونی متفاوت و ایده آل را در فضای آشپزخانه تان بوجود آورید.

اگر شما می خواهید در دکوراسیون منزل خود تغییراتی را بوجود آورید عوض کردن طرح و مدل و رنگ کابینت ها می تواند بهترین ایده برای تغییر دکوراسیون داخلی منزل تان باشد برخی اوقات ایجاد تغییر و تحولات در طراحی کابینت ها آن چنان نتیجه دلچسبی را به شما می دهند که ممکن است از تغییر دادن بقیه فضای منزل خود صرف نظر کنید.

در هنگام دیزاین کابینت آشپزخانه بهتر است همواره از دو رنگ مکمل استفاده کنید تا بتوانید دکوراسیون متفاوت و شیکی را در درون فضای آشپزخانه خود بوجود آورید.

بهتر است برای آشپزخانه های کوچک و فاقد نور از ترکیبی از رنگ های سرد و گرم استفاده کنید. استفاده از رنگ های قرمز و آبی کاربونی و هر گونه رنگ بسیار تند و زننده برای کابینت به زودی دل شما را می زند و ممکن است دیگر در فضای آشپزخانه تان احساس راحتی و آرامش نکنید.




آیا از ایده های مدرن برای طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه خلاقانه استفاده کردید؟

در طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه خلاقانه دیوایر یا جداکننده های کشو، قوطی های سطل زباله زیر کابینت ظرفشویی، یا طبقه بندی کشوها و طراحی جای لیوان و سایر ظروف در آن ها، از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار است.

در طراحی تخصصی دکوراسیون داخلی منزل می توان پیشنهادها و ایده های سفارشی زیادی را دقیقا مطابق با سبک زندگی و لایف استایل مشتری و اصول زیباشناسی مطرح کرد تا سبک درستی برای پیاده سازی انتخاب شود.

با تغییر در سبک زندگی علیرغم تفاوت سبک طراحی دکوراسیون داخلی منطبق بر شرایط زندگی هر فرد، می توان گفت که ایده های خلاقانه و هوشمند در سبک دکوراسیون داخلی مدرن، برای همگی کارآمد و مفید هستند.

در اینجا ۶ ایده برای طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه خلاقانه جهت نظم بخشیدن به فضا و استفاده بهینه را مطرح می کنیم. جالبی طراحی کابینت آشپزخانهخلاقانه در این موضوع است که تمامی افراد به آن علاقه زیادی دارند و همیشه مورد استقبال قرار می گیرد

استفاده از جعبه های دو قسمتی با یک سینی برای چیدمان

در طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه خلاقانه یکی از مهمترین مواردی که باید به آن توجه کرد، نظم و ترتیب چیدمان تمامی لوازم است. این نظم باید در چیدمان مواد غذایی، ادویه جات، ظروف، لیوان ها تا سایر موارد به شکلی خلاقانه و هوشمند، رعایت شود.
کابینت ام دی اف براق
به طور مثال میتوانید برای چیدمان مرتب ظروف ادویه، نمکدان ها و دمنوش ها که از همه آن ها در طول روز استفاده می کنید، از جعبه های دو قسمتی استفاده کنید و با یک سینی کوچک همه آن ها را از یکدیگر تفکیک کنید. البته این کار برای زمانی است که قصد تغییر در طرح کابینت آشپزخانه را دارید.

اما اگر به دنبال ایده های جدید برای خلاقیت در کابینت سازی هستید، باید در همان طرح اولیه برای تمامی موارد قسمت های جداگانه ای در نظر بگیرید.

می توانید این طبقه بندی را قفسه های یخچال و فریزر نیز انجام دهید

طبقه بندی کشوها و قفسه ها

زمانی که قصد چیدمان لوازم آشپزی را دارید، اصولا مجبور می شوید تا قابلمه، ماهیتابه و درب ظروف را بر روی یکدیگر قرار دهید. به همین دلیل چیدمان ظروف و کابینت آشپزخانه خیلی سریع نامرتب و بی نظم می شود.

با طبقه بندی کشوها و قفسه ها در طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه خلاقانه می توانید به راحتی در زمان چیدمان یا استفاده از ظروف، بدون اتلاف وقت علاوه بر نظم بخشیدن به فضای داخلی شلف ها، تمامی ظروف را بیابید.

طبقه بندی قفسه ها همچنین در طراحی کمد دیواری، اتاق لباس، لاندری روم نیز باعث افزایش نظم و جداسازی راحت تمامی لباس ها از یکدیگر می شود. می توانید این طبقه بندی را در یخچال یا محل نگهداری مواد غذایی نیز انجام دهید

استفاده از قفسه یا سبدهای کشویی در طبقه های زیر سینک کابینت

همه ما تمایل به تمیزی کفپوش آشپزخانه از اشیا، ظروف آشپزی، سطل زباله و سایر لوازم مصرفی در فضای داخلی آشپزخانه را داریم.

زمانی که ما قصد نوسازی یا تغییر طراحی دکوراسیون آشپزخانه کوچک را داریم، باید حتما یک قسمت مناسب در طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه خلاقانه برای قرار دادن سطل زباله در نظر بگیریم. نمی توانیم در طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه کوچک فضایی را که می توانیم به نگهداری سایر لوازم اختصاص دهیم را برای یک سطل زباله در نظر بگیریم.

برای حل این مشکل می توان از یک سطل زباله کشویی در فضای خالی زیر سینک استفاده کرد. برای ایجاد نظم در فضای طراحی دکوراسیون آشپزخانه می توانید یک سطل زباله کشویی دو طبقه و برای جلوگیری از دیده شدن، در قسمت زیرین سینک ظرفشویی استفاده کنید. همچنین می توانید از یک سطل زباله کوچک که قابل آویزان کردن در قسمت داخلی پشت درب کابینت است استفاده کنید.

حتما از سطل زباله درب دار استفاده کنید تا از پخش بوی نامطبوع مواد غذایی دور ریز در آشپزخانه جلوگیری شود.

می توانید از ایده های قفسه بندی در طراحی دکوراسیون حمام و سرویس بهداشتی نیز استفاده کنید. با اینکار علاوه بر ایجاد نظم در فضای حمام می توانید تمامی موارد مورد نیاز خود را به راحتی در اختیار داشته باشید

طراحی قفسه های کشویی برای کابینت آشپزخانه

برای استفاده بهینه از تمامی فضای موجود در طراحی کابینت آشپزخانه خلاقانه می توانید برای تمامی طبقه ها از قفسه های کشویی که هر یک به صورت جداگانه قابلیت بازشدن دارند، استفاده کنید. با باز کردن کشو می توانید به راحتی تمامی لوازم داخل قفسه و کشو را ببینید و به این ترتیب با دسترسی بسیار آسان، وسیله مورد نظر خود را انتخاب کنید.

این روش کمک زیادی برای جلوگیری از گم شدن لوازم یا دور بودن از دسترس در مواقع ضروری می کند

ساخت قفسه دسته بندی شده برای ظروف غذا

همه ما در چیدمان ظروف غذایی پلاستیکی یا دارای درب داخل کابینت آشپزخانه و یافتن راحت آن ها به مشکل خوردیم. اگر شما نیز جز افرادی هستید که به وفور از ظروف غذایی پلاستیکی استفاده می کنید، می توانید یک قفسه زیبا و منحصر به فرد برای نگهداری از آن ها طراحی کنید. به این ترتیب علاوه بر زیبایی، شکل مرتب و استفاده مناسب از فضا، به راحتی می توانید از ظروف استفاده کنید.

یکی از دلایل نظم ترتیب در فضای داخلی آشپزخانه به ظروفی که مواد غذایی را در آن ها نگه می دارید، بستگی دارد. به همین دلیل در اختیار داشتن ظروف کافی و استفاده درست از آن ها برای نگهداری مواد خوراکی اهمیت پیدا می کند.
دکوراسیون تلویزیون دیواری
به طور مثال اگر یک فضای کوچک در فضای داخل آشپزخانه در اختیار دارید که دیگران نمی توانند به راحتی آن را ببینند می توانید با ایده های مدرن در طراحی کابینت خلاقانه آشپزخانه از این فضا نیز به بهترین شکل استفاده کنید.

قفسه بندی این فضا و در نظر گرفتن فضای کافی برای تمامی مواد اولیه لازم به صورت جداگانه علاوه بر نظم و زیبایی، دسترسی را آسان می کند. طراحی قفسه ای جداگانه برای روغن ها، شکر، نمک، برنج، مواد غذایی، ادویه ها و کتاب ها و سایر موارد می تواند سبکی منحصر به فرد در طراحی دکوراسیون آشپزخانه ایجاد کند.

می توانید این قفسه ها را بدون ویترین، درب یا شیشه طراحی کنید تا جلوه ای متفاوت ایجاد کنید

طراحی داخلی منزل


میز کنفرانس چیست؟

اتاق کنفرانس محلی برای گفتگو و تبادل‌نظر است. اتاق کنفرانس یکی از ملزومات هر اداره و شرکتی است که قصد همکاری با شرکت‌های دیگر را دارد. همچنین برگزاری جلسه میان کارکنان شرکت نیاز به یک مکان مجزا دارد.

انواع میز کنفرانس
میز کنفرانس با پذیرایی
میز کنفرانس بدون پذیرایی
میز کنفرانس با طراحی خاص
مدل های میز کنفرانس

میز های کنفرانس‎‌‌ نیز همچون سایر وسایل موجود در شرکت ها در شکل و طرح‎‌‌های گوناگون عرضه می‎شوند و اغلب از جنس MDF، چرم، شیشه‌‌، آلومینیومی و ترکیبی می‎باشند.

میز‌‌های کنفرانسی که از جنس شیشه هستند قابل استفاده به عنوان میز اداری نیز می‎باشند. یک نکته مهم اینکه، برای جلسات و کنفرانس‎‌‌های بسیار رسمی بهتر است از میز کنفرانس ترکیبی یا غیر شیشه‌ای استفاده شود که مخصوص و ویژه جلسات باشند و برای امر دیگری استفاده نشوند.

در میزهای کنفرانس‎‌‌ MDF باید تمامی اصول طراحی و نصب قطعات و اجزا رعایت شود. نکات مهمی در ساخت و تولید میز های کنفرانس‌‌ چوبی و MDF، استفاده از چسب‎‌‌های مرغوب برای متصل کردن قطعات می‎باشد که دوام میز را تضمین کند
دکوراسیون داخلی مغازه

اندازه و شکل میز کنفرانس

اندازه ای که برای میز کنفرانس انتخاب می شود، بر اساس طول و عرض اتاق کنفرانس می باشد و یا براساس تعداد حاضرین در جلسه و نحوه برگزاری کنفرانس مشخص می‎شود. بدین معنا که اگر تعداد افراد حاضر در جلسه بیشتر از 70 -80 نفر است، بهترین انتخاب برای میز کنفرانس، شکل دایره یا بیضی می‎باشد که تمامی افراد بر یکدیگر اشراف داشته باشند و بتوانند بطور رو در رو با یکدیگر بحث و تبادل نظر کنند.

ارتفاع میز کنفرانس:

ارتفاع میز کنفرانس باید متناسب با قامت یک فرد معمولی باشد. در صورتی که هنگام ساخت، پایه ها بیش از حد بلند طراحی شود، مهمانان زمان نشستن و پذیرایی با مشکل مواجه می شوند. کوتاه بودن میز کنفرانس هم به معنای خم شدن مهمانان است که چندان خوشایند نیست

آخرین نکته

برای انتخاب میز کنفرانس مناسب نور پردازی مناسب می باشد که باید به آن توجه داشته باشید . زیبایی یک میز کنفرانس مناسب به نور پردازی آن می باشد که امری بسیار مهم برای طراحی دکوراسیون اداری و منزل می باشد. اتاقهای کنفرانس باید از نور کافی برخوردار باشند، بهترین نور برای یک اتاق کنفرانس، نور طبیعی غیرمستقیم، و یا نور مصنوعی است.

هر آنچه در خصوص میز کنفرانس مدرن باید بدانیم

ادارات، شرکت‌ها و سازمان‌ها به واسطه فعالیت‌هایی که دارند مجهز به انواع مبلمان با کاربردی خاص و ویژه هستند. در این مکان‌ها شاهد میزهای متفاوتی مانند میز مدیریت، میز اداری، میز کنفرانس مدرن و ... هستیم. همان گونه که از اسم این نوع از میزها مشخص است هر کدام مربوط به شخص و بخش خاصی می‌باشد. وجود میز کنفرانس مدرن برای همه موسسات و ادارات و مراکزی که مشغول به فعالیت هستند ضروری و واجب بوده و نمی‌توان از آن چشم پوشی کرد. یک میز کنفرانس مهم در یک اداره و ارگان می‌تواند گویای بسیاری از ویژگی‌های آن مجموعه باشد. پس در انتخاب و خرید آن باید نهایت سعی و دقت را به کار برد تا انتخابی درست و اصولی داشته باشیم. در این مقاله سعی داریم تا توضیحات جامع و کاملی در خصوص میز کنفرانس، انواع آن و نکات قابل توجه در هنگام خرید این میز در اختیار شما قرار دهیم.
میز کنفرانس مدرن:

دکوراسیون اداری لاکچری
به طور کلی بخشی از فضای یک اداره و یا سازمان به میز کنفرانس تعلق دارد. معمولاً این فضا به اتاق کنفرانس معروف است. از میز کنفرانس برای برگزاری جلسات مهم و کنفرانس ها و دیدار با مشتریان و یا حتی برگزاری کلاس‌های آموزشی استفاده می‌شود. معمولاً صاحبان مشاغل و مدیران برای تهیه میز کنفرانس به دلیل اهمیت آن نهایت دقت و وسواس را به خرج داده و بهترین و مناسب‌ترین نمونه را برای اتاق کنفرانس خود تهیه می‌کنند. میز کنفرانس مدرن هم به مراتب خیلی با کیفیت‌ تر و از نظر ظاهر نیز خیلی شکیل‌تر از میزهای کنفرانس معمولی هستند. میزهای کنفرانس مدرن معمولاً مدلی متفاوت‌ تر از میزهای کنفرانس معمولی داشته و حتی در مدل‌های سه بعدی نیز طراحی شده‌اند. جنسی که برای ساخت میز کنفرانس از آن استفاده می‌شود ام دی اف، شیشه، چرم، آلومینیوم و یا ترکیبی از این‌ها می‌باشد. معمولاً برای شرکت‌ها و موسساتی که به تازگی فعالیت خود را شروع کرده‌اند میز کنفرانسی در سایز کوچک و برای شرکت‌های بزرگ با سابقه فعالیت طولانی میزهایی بزرگ و مدرن گزینه مناسب‌تری هستند.

اهمیت میز کنفرانس مدرن:
میز کنفرانس مدرن


معمولاً اتاق کنفرانس مهم‌ترین بخش هر سازمانی بوده و عقد قراردادها مهم و قراردادهای کاری در این اتاق انجام می‌گیرد و نما و ظاهر این اتاق در نگاه اول بسیار تأثیر گذار بوده و می‌تواند در جذب و جلب مراجعه کنندگان تأثیر بسزایی داشته باشد در هنگام خرید به جنبه زیبایی آن نیز توجه داشته باشید و این زیبایی به گونه‌ای باشد که هر بیننده‌ای را خیره کند از این رو انتخاب مبلمان اداری مناسب در این اتاق از اهمیت بسیار بالایی برخوردار است. میز کنفرانس مدرن حتماً باید مطابق با استانداردهای تعیین شده باشد تا کاربران و استفاده کنندگان از آن در زمان استفاده با مشکل مواجه نشوند. اگر در اتاق کنفرانس خود از ویدئو پروژکتور نیز استفاده می‌کنید طراحی و مکان میز کنفرانس مدرن باید به صورتی باشد که استفاده کننده به راحتی بتواند به قسمت دیداری دست پیدا کند. این امکان وجود دارد که کاربران استفاده کننده از میز کنفرانس مدرن شاید نیاز به کابل شبکه و یا برق داشته باشند این موضوع را نیز حتماً مورد توجه قرار دهید. میز کنفرانس به دلیل اینکه افراد استفاده کننده از آن با یکدیگر در حال تعامل هستند باید به گونه‌ای طراحی شود که افراد روبروی یکدیگر بنشینند و به راحتی با یکدیگر ارتباط برقرار کنند. طراحی داخلی

کاربرد میزکنفرانس مدرن:


برگزاری همایش‌ها و جلسات
انجام مذاکرات و عقد قرارداد با شرکت‌ها و سازمان‌ها
برگزاری جلسات گروهی در داخل شرکت‌ها و سازمان‌ها
برگزاری کلاس‌های آموزشی
انواع میز کنفرانس مدرن: انواع فایل چوبی
معمولاً میزهای کنفرانس را بسته به کاربردی که دارند انتخاب و خریداری می‌کنند. کارایی میز اولین اولویت انتخاب در تهیه آن می‌باشد. میزهای کنفرانس را از لحاظ کاربرد به 3 دسته تقسیم بندی می‌کنند.

میز کنفرانس با پذیرایی
میز کنفرانس بدون امکان پذیرایی
میز کنفرانس با طراحی و مدل خاص

اندازه و مدل میز کنفرانس مدرن:


در هنگام خرید میز کنفرانس مدل باید به نکات زیر توجه داشت.

اندازه میز کنفرانس مدرن خریداری شده باید متناسب با فضایی باشد که قرار است در آن محل قرار داده شود. سعی کنید از میزهای بیضی و یا مستطیل شکل برای اتاق کنفرانس خود استفاده کنید و به تناسب ارتفاع میز کنفرانس و صندلی کنفرانس دقت کنید. معمولاً اندازه میز کنفرانس از 2 متر تا چندین متر بنا به کاربرد و درخواست مشتری تهیه می‌شود.
میز کنفرانس باید به گونه‌ای خریداری شود که در صورت پذیرایی از مهمانان فضای لازم برای پذیرایی را داشته باشد.
در هنگام خرید میز کنفرانس مدرن باید به رنگ آن نیز توجه داشت. رنگ انتخابی باید با نور سالن و مکان میز کنفرانس متناسب باشد. رنگ‌های تیره معمولاً از ارجحیت بالاتری برخوردار هستند. ولی اگر طراحی و رنگ اتاق کنفرانس شما تیره می‌باشد از میزهایی با رنگ روشن در این بخش استفاده کنید.
بلند یا کوتاه بودن پایه‌های میز کنفرانس مدرن می‌تواند برای استفاده کنندگان از آن ایجاد مشکل کند. ارتفاع استاندارد برای میز کنفرانس مدرن 75 سانتی متر است که به این نکته باید توجه داشت.
جنس و کیفیت میز کنفرانس مدرن: معمولاً جنسی برای میز کنفرانس مناسب می‌باشد که از جنس ام دی اف با روکش ملامینه و یا روکش فرمیکا باشد. چون این نوع روکش‌ها از استحکام و کیفیت بالایی برخوردار هستند. و در نگاه اول جنس و کیفیت میز کنفرانس برای همگان قابل درک و تشخیص می‌باشد.


ویژگی های یک میز کنفرانس عالی برای جلسات طولانی

میز کار اداری

آیا به دنبال میز کنفرانس برای جلسات طولانی هستید؟ شما می توانید با خرید بهترین و شیک ترین میز کنفرانس تغییر بزرگی را در دکوراسیون و چیدمان اتاق و سالن کنفرانس خود داشته باشید. برای خرید همین حالا از وب سایت اینترنتی ما اقدام کنید.


خصوصیات میز کنفرانس

میز کنفرانس یکی از مهمترین و ضروری ترین لوازم و وسایل مورد نیاز اتاق و سالن های کنفرانس می باشد که در طرح ها و اندازه ها بسیار متفاوت و زیبایی طراحی و تولید می شوند. شما هیچ اتاق کنفرانس پیدا نخواهید کرد که میز کنفرانس نداشته باشد تنها چیزی که ممکن است توجه شما را به سوی خود جذب کند طرح ها و ابعاد متغیر آن خواهد بود. امروزه بسیاری از شرکت ها در حوزه تولید و طراحی انواع بسیار مختلف میز کنفرانسی فعالیت می کنند و سعی بر آن دارند تا شیک ترین و زیباترین میز کنفرانس را تهیه و طراحی کنند. میز کنفرانس نشان از قدرت و عظمت گروهی بودن و تصمیم گیری های بلند مدت برای به دست آوردن سودهای کلان میباشد و به همین دلیل طراحان این میزها از مرغوب ترین چوب و طراحی های بسیار منحصر به فرد استفاده می کنند. امروزه بسیاری از مدیران شرکت ها به دنبال میز کنفرانس برای جلسات طولانی خود هستند و می خواهند میزی را انتخاب کنند که با هدف تشکیل گردهمایی مدیران هماهنگی لازم را داشته باشند. در ادامه مقاله سعی بر آن داریم تا در مورد میز کنفرانس برای جلسات طولانی و خرید آن توضیحاتی را برای شما عزیزانی که به دنبال میز کنفرانس مناسب برای جلسات طولانی هستید ارائه دهیم.


میز کنفرانس برای جلسات طولانی

امروزه از میز کنفرانس در کلاس های درسی و کلاس های برای گردهمایی دانشجویان برخی از دانشگاه ها نیز استفاده می شود که استاد و دانشجویان در یک سطح واقع شده و به راحتی به تبادل اطلاعات و دانش می پردازند. میزهای کنفرانس در طراحی های بسیار شیک و مدرن روانه بازار میشوند که شما می توانید با توجه به علاقه و ابعادی که نیاز دارید، یکی از آن ها را خریداری کرده و مورد استفاده قرار دهید. توجه داشته باشید که انتخاب میز کنفرانس مناسب نقش زیادی را در زیبایی و شیک بودن اتاق کنفرانس شما خواهد داشت و بایستی این نکته را در نظر داشته باشید که میز کنفرانس مورد انتخاب شما با سایر چیدمان اتاق کنفرانس تان همگونی بی نظیر داشته باشید که بیشتر مدیران برای اینکه میز کنفرانس با صندلی ها و سایر چیدمان اتاق همگونی داشته باشد، اقدام به سفارش میز کنفرانس برای جلسات طولانی دارند. شما نیز می توانید با توجه به ابعاد و رنگ مدل نظر خود سفارش خود را اعلام کنید.
میز مدیریتی

توضیحاتی کلی درباره میز اداری
میز اداری از جمله لوازمات ضروری برای تمامی ادارات و سازمانها به شمار می رود. اما برخی از مدیران در انتخاب میز اداری برای شرکت خود با وسواس زیادی عمل می کنند و گاهی انتخاب میز برای آنها به سختی انجام می شود. به ویژه اگر شرکت از بخش های متعدد تشکیل شده باشد.
دکوراسیون داخلی منزل
تصور غلطی که وجود دارد این است که با وجود کارگاه های متعدد طراحی و ساخت میزهای اداری، کار سفارش و تهیه میزهای اداری بسیار آسان می باشد، در صورتیکه این کار کاملا علمی است و نیاز به تخصص و مشاوره دارد. انتخاب صحیح میز اداری برای کارکنان در بهره وری و بازده کاری آنها تاثیر مستقیم دارد.

کاربرد میزهای اداری

میز اداری برای اتاق مدیریت

اتاق مدیریت اولین قسمت یک اداره یا شرکت است که نیاز به تجهیزات خاص خود را دارد. میزی که برای این قسمت در نظر گرفته می شود، باید ویژگی های متمایزی داشته باشد. از جمله اینکه سایز و رنگ آن باید متناسب با فضا و محیط اتاق باشد. برای این منظور شرکت پارت چوب در انواع میزهای مدیریتی خود از یراق آلات برتر استفاده نموده است و باعث تفاوت و زیبایی خاصی در این نوع میزهای مجموعه شده است.

کاربری میز مدیریت مقداری متفاوت است، زیرا اصولا مدیران کارهای اپراتوری انجام نمیدهند اما قطعا ساعتهای زیادی را پشت میز سپری می نمایند و راحتی و خستگی ناپذیری از اصلی ترین نکاتی است که در انتخاب میز مد نظر قرار می دهند. پارت چوب برای محقق شدن نیاز مدیران، در میزهای مدیریتی خود به لحاظ ارتفاع و اندازه از جدیدترین استانداردها استفاده نموده است.

میز اداری برای کارکنان

میزهایی که برای اتاق کارکنان استفاده می شود، می بایست به صورت مجزا به همراه کشو و مکانی برای نگهداری اسناد مهم باشد. در این صورت از فضای اتاق استفاده بهینه می شود. همچنین باید میزهای کارکنان به گونه ای طراحی شود که سیستم کامپیوتر یا لپ تاپ براحتی بر روی آن قرار بگیرد. در صورتی که فضای کافی برای قرار دادن میزهای تکی نیست، بهترین کار استفاده از میز کار گروهی می باشد.
پارتیشن
گفتنی است که برای افزایش بیلان کاری در کارمندان رعایت اصول زیر لازم و ضروری می باشد:

فضا سازی مبتنی بر سلامت و بهداشت، ایمنی و محیط زیست
بهینه سازی مصرف انرژی
رعایت اصول ارگونومی و مهندسی



میز اداری برای اتاق کنفرانس

این میزها دارای طرح ها و رنگهای متنوعی می باشد و قابلیتهای متفاوتی دارند از قبیل:
میز پیشخوان
میز کنفرانس بدون پذیرایی
میز کنفرانس با پذیرایی
میز کنفرانس با طراحی خاص و منحصر بفرد



نکاتی در انتخاب میز اداری

برای انتخاب میز اداری اعم از میز مدیریتی، میز کارکنان و میز کنفرانسباید به موارد زیر توجه شود:

رنگ
سایز و اندازه
طرح و زیبایی
استحکام و دوام

میزهای ام دی اف دست مشتریان را در انتخاب موارد ذکر شده باز می گذارد و تنوع لازم را برای مشتریان فراهم می آورد. ساخت کابینت

----------


## ehdasgostar0

پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي چيست ؟ پایه دوربین
پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي در کنار برج نوري يا برج روشنايي ، تقريباً يکي از مشهودترين و اصلي ترين ابزارها و سازه هاي روشنايي شهري است که از ديرباز مورد توجه و در دستور کار مديران شهري بوده است . اين محصول ويژه و خاص جهت نورپردازي محيطي در محل هاي حساسي چون خيابان ها ، اتوبان ها ، بزرگراه ها ، فضاهاي باز شهري ، کارخانجات ، فضاهاي صنعتي ، پارکينگ هاي ماشين و کاربر داشته ، امنيت اين اماکن را در تاريکي شب تامين مي کند . جهت معابر کوچکتر و محيطهايي نظير پارکها از پايه چراغ هايي با ارتفاع کمتر ( حدود 3 متر ) استفاده مي شود که پايه چراغ پارکي ناميده مي شوند . مونو پل


فارغ از انواع ، مدل هاي توليد و مشخصات فني پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي ، به طور کلي در طراحي اين محصول نکات ويژه اي وجود دارد که حتماً بايد رعايت شود . در ذيل به تعدادي از آنها اشاره مي کنيم .
پایه دوربین فلزی
نکات مهم در طراحي پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي :
تعيين ارتفاع درست سازه بر مبناي نور مورد نياز موقعيت جغرافيايي ، مقدار ترافيک و تردد افراد
تعيين مشخصات فني درست ( ضخامت ورق ، نوع چراغ ها ، نوع فونداسيون و حجم آن ، نوع پوشش ، دهانه پايين و بالا و … )
تعيين فاصله درست نصب پايه ها نسبت به هم و تامين پايه ها به تعداد لازم
ايجاد طيف نور با لوکس ، دانسيته و حجم مناسب و به صورت يک دست و يکنواخت در بهترين حالت خود ، به صورتي که خيرگي و سايه محسوسي را ايجاد نکند .
سازنده برج روشنایی
در حد امکان ، قرار نگرفتن منبع نوري در مقابل ديد راکبين و رهگذران
متناسب با بادهاي منطقه اي و نيروهاي محيطي و جغرافيايي محل
دکل دوربین
رعايت جنبه هاي ارگونومي محيطي : تاثير درست و مثبتي که طراحي مناسب محيط کار ، تجهيزات ، سطح ايمني و بهداشت در رضايت و بهبود بهره وري دارد ارگونومي ناميده مي شود .
رعايت جنبه هاي فيزيولوژي محيطي : تاثير عوامل محيطي مثل روشنايي ، صدا ، رطوبت ، گرما ، سرما و … بر فيزيولوژي بدن انسان دارد .
بررسي محيط از نظر وجود موانع طبيعي مثل درخت و تپه ماهور
تعيين تعداد براکت ( دستک ) مورد نياز و تعيين دقيق جهت آنها
انواع پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي :
از نظر ظاهري پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي در دوسته کلي ساده و دکوراتيو توليد مي شوند .
پایه دکوراتیو
پايه چراغ خياباني ساده :
پايه هاي ساده از جنس فولاد ST37  بوده که با مذاب روي ( گالوانيزه گرم ) يا رنگ هاي هوا خشک ( اپوکسي ) پوشانده مي شوند . در جاده هاي بين شهري که نياز به دکوراسيون کردن و زيبايي خاصي نيست از اين نوع پايه ها استفاده مي شود . از نظر قيمت و صرفه  اقتصادي هم ، داراي قيمت پايين تر بوده و مقرون به صرفه تر هستند .
روشنایی شهری
پايه چراغ خياباني دکوراتيو :
علاوه بر تمام مشخصات فني و اصولي که ذکر شد ، داراي شکل ظاهري بسيار مدرن و چشم نوازي هستند و از متريال هاي لوکس تري هم در توليد آنها استفاده مي شود . عموماً سطح مقطع آنها به وسيله کاورهاي چدني ( داکتيل ) يا آلومينيومي پوشانده مي شود . اين کاورها قبلاً به وسيله نرم افزار هاي قدرتمند و طراحان زبر دست طراحي و ريخته گري مي شود و داراي اشکال بسيار به روز و داراي تناسب گرافيکي با محيط پيرامونش مي باشد .
چراغ شهری
قيمت پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي :
به علت تشابه در متريال و استفاده از طرح هاي مشابهي که کارخانجات توليد تجهيزات روشنايي در کشور استفاده مي کنند ، معمولاً پايه چراغ ها خيلي تلرانس و تفاوت قيمتي فاحش ندارند ، اما جدا از بحث بعضي از سود جويان که همواره براي کسب سود بيشتر کيفيت را فداي قيمت پايين تر مي کنند ، تفاوت قيمت درست تابع مواردي است که در ذيل عنوان مي شود :


ضخامت ورق استفاده شده در سازه
نوع خم و کيفيت خمکاري
تعداد قطعات تشکيل دهنده سازه ( 2 تکه يا سه تکه )
نوع و کيفيت گالوانيزه
اندازه مقطع پايين و بالا
وزن سازه
تعداد براکت
نوع رنگ کاري و مارک رنگ استفاده شده
تعداد سفارش
در صورت دکوراتيو بودن ، جنس آلومينيوم و چدن استفاده شده
نوع وات و برند چراغ به کار رفته در پايه
با توجه به توضيحات فوق مي توان اين مطلب را دريافت که توليد اين پايه ها امري کاملاً علمي ، تخصصي ، فني و تجربي است ، لذا دوستان محترم که متقاضي خريد همچين پايه هايي هستند ، لطفا! به هنگام خريد و استعلام قيمت ، حتماً سعي کنند با مشخصات فني مشخص شده دقيق ( Details ) به صورت فني و با ديد باز اقدام به قيمت گيري کنند .
پایه فلزی
توليد پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي :
توليد پايه چراغ هاي خياباني بسته به شرايطي که ذکر شد و نظر کارشناس مربوطه مي تواند در ارتفاع بين 6 الي 12 متر صورت گيرد . سطح مقطع اين پايه ها در دو نوع دايره اي ( لوله اي ) و چند وجهي ساخته مي شود .


نحوه مونتاژ پايه ها هم بسته به نوع و سبک سفارش در دو نوع اورلپ ( همپوشان يا در هم رفتگي ) و جوشکاري شده مي باشد . پوشش بدنه سازه نيز در دو حالت گالوانيزه گرم ( غوطه ور شدن در وان مذاب روي ) با قطر 80 ميکرون و يا استفاده از رنگ اپوکسي هواخشک مي باشد، که هر کدام مزايا ، معايب و همچنين قيمت مخصوص به خود را دارند که در اينجا خيلي وارد اين مقوله نمي شويم .
پایه عراقی
براکت يا دستک نگهدارنده چراغ ها بسته به مقصود و هدف ما از نواحي نورپردازي مي نواند به صورت يک طرفه ، دو  طرفه و چهار طرفه تعبيه شود .


نصب پايه چراغ خياباني روشنايي :
نصب پايه چراغ خياباني مثل بقيه سازه هاي روشنايي در دو مرحله انجام مي گيرد :


اجراي فونداسيون
مونتاژ و علم کردن پايه
فونداسيون پايه چراغ خياباني را مي توانيد به دو حالت فونداسيون ريختگي و فونداسيون آماده تهيه کنيد . نوع و ابعاد فونداسيون بستگي به ارتفاع سازه ، وزن سازه ، نوع خاک محل نصب ، ميزان نيروهاي وارده خارجي به سازه ( از قبيل شرايط آب و هوايي ) دارد .
سازه فلزی



اهداف استفاده از روشنايي در معابر:
- کاهش حوادث و سوانح عمومي ناشي از وقوع تصادفات
-	ايجاد امنيت و کاهش جرايم
-	امکان ادامه فعاليت‌‌هاي تجاري و صنعتي در شب
-	امکان گردش و تفريح و استفاده از زيبايي‌هاي روز در شب
-	سهولت تردد وسايل نقليه و مشخص کردن مسير براي رانندگان


برج استادیومی


مباحث مورد استفاده در روشنايي معابر:
- طبقه‌بندي پوشش سطح معبر، نوع معبر و کلاس روشنايي مرتبط
-	استفاده از اصول طراحي و استانداردهاي روشنايي معابر مختلف
-	بررسي دستورالعمل‌هاي اندازه‌گيري، تعمير و نگهداري و مشخصات فني تجهيزات مورد استفاده
-	ارائه طرح روشنايي با نرم‌افزارهاي Calculux و Dialux و توزيع و برق‌رساني استاندارد به شبکه 
برج پرچم

----------


## echoob00

MDF از فراورده هاي چوبي مي باشد که به روش خشک توليد مي شود .
ام دي اف انواع مختلفي اعم از خام و هايگلاس و... دارد که ما در سايت ايراني دکور مقاله اي را در مورد انواع ام دي اف براي آشنايي بهتر شما عزيزان آماده کرده ايم . کابينت هاي گلاس رنگ کاپوچينو
MDF را پس از توليد مي توان روکش نمود به فرض مثال روکشهاي تزئيني علاوه بر اينکه به زيبايي ام دي اف مي افزايد بلکه مقاومت آنرا هم افزايش مي دهد که به کاربرد آنها در محيط هايي مثل آشپزخانه کمک ميکند که روکش ملامينه متداولترين نوع روکش است.
ام دي اف نقطه
فرايند توليد MDF با روکشهاي تزئيني به گونه اي است که کاغذطرح دار آغشته به چسب با حرارت و پرس بر روي ورق MDF چسبانده مي شود .که امروزه ام دي اف جايگزين ساير اوراق چوبي اعم از نئوپان - تخته لايه - تخته فيبر سخت و در بعضي مقاطع جايگزين مناسبي براي چوب هم بوده اند .

مزاياي ورقهاي MDF :
قيمت ورق هايگلاس ترک
1 - تنوع محصول در طرح روکش ، نوع ، ضخامت ، چگالي و تراکم ذرات
2 - قابليت برش ، سمباده کاري ، ماشين کاري
3- روي آنها کاملا صاف بوده و هم براق و هم مات دارد
4 - هيچ گونه گره اي همانند چوب بر روي آن نيست
5 - قيمت ارزانتر نسبت به چوب قيمت ام دي اف پاک چوب
6 - مقاوم در برابر قارچ و حشرات
7 - قابل اتصال راحت بوسيله چسب چوب
8 - نسبت به نئوپان مقاوم تر است
9 - در برابر رطوبت و خش مقاوم است

A - ام دي اف نازک :
خريد ورق ام دي اف
کاربرد :

1 - ديوارپوش
2 - پوشش سقف
3 - کفپوش
4 - صنعت خودرو سازي
5 - تخته هاي منحني
6 - سطح پشتي کابينت ها و کمد ها
7 - ساخت رويه درب هاي چوبي
8 - داراي استاندارد EN - 622-5
9 - کلاس ها 1/8 ميلي متر ، 2/5 ميلي متر ، 6 - 2/5
ميلي متر ، 6 - 4 ميلي متر

B - ام دي اف ضخيم :

کاربرد :

1 - مناسب براي ماشين کاري
2 - ساخت رويه هاي نقش دار
3 - داراي استاندارد EN - 622 - 5
4 - کلاس ها 45 - 60mm ، 30 - 45mm ،
قيمت ورق هاي گلاس
C - ام دي اف با فرمالدئيد کم :

کاربرد :

1 - صنعت مبلمان
2 - دکوراسيون داخلي و ...
3 - داراي استاندارد EN - 622 - 1
4 - حداکثر انتشار فرمالدئيد آنها 100gr/9mg که تاثير زيادي در کاهش خوردگي فلزات دارد
D - ام دي اف مقاوم در برابر رطوبت :

همانطور که ميدانيد ورق هاي معمولي ام دي اف در برابر رطوبت ابعادشان تغيير کرده و يا باصطلاح باد مي کنند ولي در فرايند توليد اين نوع MDF از يک نوع چسب ضد رطوبت بجاي اوره فرمالدئيد استفاده شده است که باعث مقاومت آنها در برابر رطوبت شده است
فروش ورق ام دي اف
کاربرد :

1 - مبلمان حمام
2 - دستشويي
3 - پله ها
4 - کفپوش ها
5 - پنجره ها

E - ام دي اف مقاوم در برابر حشرات و قارچ ها :

اين نوع MDF حاوي مواد حشره کش و ضد قارچ هستند
کاربرد :
1 - کفپوش
قيمت ورق فوميزه
F - ام دي اف مقاوم در برابر آتش :
کاربرد :

_ ديوار پوش ها و قفسه هاي فروشگاهي و ....
ورق هايگلاس
G - فيبر با چگالي بالا يا همان HDF :

معمولا با تغيير فشار پرس و نوع مواد اوليه در تهيه خمير چوب در پر.سه توليد MDF فيبرهاي با دانسيته بالاي 800 توليد مي شود که از چوب محکمتر و سبکتر بوده که آنها را HDF مي نامند
از توليد کنندگان مهم اچ دي اف در جهان آمريکا ، کانادا و چين را مي توان نام برد . بدليل چگالي بالاتر ماشين کاري HDF نسبت به فيبرها راحت تر است
قيمت ورق ام دي اف
H - فيبر با چگالي پايين يا همان LDF :

کاربرد :

_ بيشتر به عنوان رويه و عايق حرارتي و صوتي و .... کاربرد دارند

I - ام دي اف با روکش تزئيني :
قيمت ملامينه
معروفترين آنها شامل روکش هايي هستند که از چوب طبيعي ساخته شده اند که به روکش هاي ملامينه روکش PVC معروف هستند

J - ام دي اف هاي قالب گيري شده :

اين نوع MDF ها بيشتر به عنوان رويه در ساخت درب هاي چوبي مورد استفاده قرار ميگيرند
K - ام دي اف هاي خام :

کاربرد :
ام دي اف پاک چوب

_ ساخت آرک ها ، ستون هاي داخل ساختمان ، پارتيشن بندي ، در کفش سازي ، اسباب بازي و ....
مزايا :
1 - قابليت شکل پذيري و لبه هاي صاف
2 - محکمتر و سبک تر بودن از چوبهاي رشته اي
3 - سطوح صاف و متراکم
4 - شبيه به چوب قيمت ورق هايگلاس
5 - ابعاد : 4100 * 1830 ، 3660 * 1830 ، 2440 * 1830 ، 2440 * 1220
_ ابعاد وارداتي :
a - از ايتاليا : 4100 * 2100
b - از اتريش : 2800 * 207 و 2600 * 207
6 - ضخامت هاي توليدي : 3 و 4 و 6 و 8 و 10 و 12 و 16 و 18 و 20 و 25 و 32 و 38 ميلي متر
_ در کشور ما ضخامت هاي 12 و 16 و 18 خواهان بيشتري دارد و از ضخامت 3 ميل هم بيشتر در صنعت درب سازي
استفاده مي شود
ابعاد ورق ام دي اف 16 ميل
L - ام دي اف هاي هيگلاس(high Gloss) :
MDF با نوعي روکش پلاستيکي بنام پلکسي گلاس است
پلکسي گلاس همانند شيشه شفاف است و جنس آن از نوعي پلي کربنات است و نسبت به شيشه سبکتر و محکمتر است . صفحه هايگلاس عموما يک رو بوده که يک رويه آن را با لايه محافظ مثل سلفون پوشانده اند و سمت ديگر آن ظاهري سفيد از جنس ملامين و کاغذ است .
قيمت ورق ام دي اف پاک چوب
سايز مورد استفاده از هايگلاس در صنعت کابينت سازي 122 * 244 و با ضخامت 16 ميلي متر است
توجه فرماييد که هرچه جنس هايگلاس بهتر باشد دوام و ماندگاري کابينت و کمد ديواري شما ه بيشتر خواهد شد

ام‌دي‌اف (به انگليسي: MDF) مخفف واژه? «تخته فيبر با چگالي (دانسيته?) متوسط» (به انگليسي: Medium-density fibreboard) است که جزو فراورده‌هاي چوبي محسوب مي‌شود. ام‌دي‌اف نوعي تخته فيبر است که به روش خشک توليد مي‌گردد. چگالي (دانسيته?) آن بين ??? تا ??? کيلوگرم بر متر مکعب است.
قيمت ورق ملامينه
ام‌دي‌اف را پس از توليد مي‌توان روکش نمود. روکش‌هاي تزييني، علاوه بر زيبايي، به دوام و کاربرد آن در محيط‌هايي مانند آشپزخانه کمک مي‌کند. روکش ملامينه متداول‌ترين نوع روکش براي ام‌دي‌اف است که در آن فرايند کاغذ نقش‌دار آغشته به چسب با فشار و حرارت پرِس بر روي تخته چسبانده مي‌شود.
قيمت هايگلاس agt
اين محصول ضمن دارا بودن خواص شبيه ساير اوراق فشرده? چوبي، داراي برخي خواص برتر نيز هست که باعث ارتقاي بازار آن در بين ساير اوراق فشرده? چوبي مانند تخته خُرده‌چوب (نئوپان)، تخته‌لايه، تخته فيبر سخت و… شده‌است. درواقع، اين محصول ام‌دي‌اف ابتدا به‌عنوان جايگزين اوراق فشرده? چوبي مطرح بوده و سپس در کاربردهاي جايگزينِ چوب نيز به‌کار رفته‌است. در حال حاضر، دامنه? کاربردهاي آن روزبه‌روز در حال افزايش است.
پاک چوب

ازجمله خصوصياتي که باعث ايجاد کاربردهاي متنوع ام‌دي‌اف شده، عبارتند از:

خصوصيات فيزيکي و مکانيکي بالا
دامنه? وسيع دانسيته (چگالي = وزن مخصوص)، ضخامت و ابعاد ام‌دي‌اف قابل توليد
قابليت ابزارخوري، ماشين‌کاري و سنباده‌زني
سطوح صاف و متراکم
قابليت شکل‌پذيري و لبه‌هاي صاف
عدم وجود معايب چوب قيمت ورق ام دي اف هايگلاس
پروفيل دانسيته? يکنواخت و همگن
قابليت انجام روسازي‌هاي مختلف همچون انواع روکشي‌هاي چوبي و غيرچوبي، رنگ‌آميزي و غيره
پايداري ابعاد و مقاومت در برابر فشرده شدن
زيبايي ظاهري، طبيعت ملايم و ظريف و حالات شبيه به چوب
قيمت مناسب شرکت پاک چوب
توليد انواع مختلف اين محصول در جهان دامنه? کاربرد آن را بسيار وسيع کرده‌است. امروزه مي‌توان تخته فيبرهاي نيمه‌سنگين ام‌دي‌اف بسيار متنوعي ازجمله تخته‌هاي سه‌لايه يا يکنواخت و همگن، تخته‌هاي نازک و ضخيم در ابعاد مختلف، تخته‌هايي با فرم آلدئيد، کم‌فرم آلدئيد يا بدون فرم آلدئيد، تخته‌هاي تبديل به سايز شده، روکش‌شده، لبه‌چسبانده، نقش‌برجسته، قالب‌گيري‌شده، ابزارخورده، پروفيل‌شده، با دانسيته‌هاي بسيار متنوع (کم يا زياد)، مقاوم در برابر رطوبت، آب، آتش، قارچ، حشره و… را در بازارهاي جهاني يافت.
ورق mdf
فرايند توليد
ابتدا گرده بينه‌ها يا مقطوعات چوبي در بخش چيپر به صورت چيپس درآمده و سپس چيپس‌ها در ريفاينر دفيبره مي‌شوند. الياف جداشده با چسب مخلوط گرديده و به رطوبت مناسب مي‌رسند. مخلوط الياف و چسب در فرمينگ به صورت کيک درآمده و در پرس فشرده مي‌شوند. تخته‌ها پس از سرد شدن اندازه‌بري شده و بسته‌بندي مي‌گردد.


ام دي اف فراميد
عرضه تما ورق هاي ام دي اف به صورت پالتي مي باشد.

نام اصلي اين برند از ترکيب دو اسم فريد و اميد تشکيل شده ولي به دليل نگارش فارسي آن را به صورت فراميد خوانده مي شود. اين شرکت ايراني توانسته با توليد اين ورق ام دي اف توجه بخشي از بازار ايران را به خود جلب نمايد دليل آن استفاده از روکش هاي ايتاليايي است با مغز ام دي اف واناچاي تايوان. شرکت فراميد اقدام به استفاده از روکش هاي ايتاليايي که دقيقاً کپي ورق هايکلياف ساخت ايتاليا است نموده، خاصيت ورق هاي کلياف ايتاليا برجستگي روي سطح ورق و زيبايي قابل توجه آن است ولي به علت قيمت بالاي ورق کلياف زياد مورد توجه و استفاده همه مشتريان قرار نگرفت ولي شرکت فراميد توانسته اين ورق ام دي اف را در ايران با قيمتي پايين تر عرضه کند و توجه بسياري از سازندگان و توليدکنندگان را به خود جلب نمايد. ورق ام دي اف
قيمت روز ورق ملامينه پويا

زيبايي، مشابهت به ورق کلياف، قيمت پايين تر، تنوع رنگي و کيفيت خوب آن از مزاياي اين ورق مي باشد. ابعاد ورق ام دي اف فراميد 2.80 در 1.22 متر است.
قيمت ورق هايگلاس ايراني

----------


## sarmad1

طرز کار با دستگاه بلوک زن:
ليست قيمت دستگاه جدول زنی

دستگاه بلوک زن کادونا نياز به يک نفر اپراتور دارد تا سيستم حرکت، پرس و ويبره را انجام دهد، نحوه کار بدين صورت است که با فرقون، مصالح را بر روي سيني دستگاه بلوک زن تخليه و سپس با تي بصورت دستي مصالح را از سيني به داخل قالب بلوک سيماني هدايت نموده و قالب بلوک سيماني را پر مينمايند و همزمان ويبره زده ميشود تا مصالح متراکم شود بعد از اينکه قالب بلوک سيماني کاملا پر شد، پرس زده ميشود که معمولا 4 تا 5 بار اين عمل تکرار ميشود ( سيستم پرس چکشي) سپس سنبه(قسمت بالاي قالب) برروي قالب بلوک سيماني نگه داشته ميشود و ماتريس (قسمت پاييني قالب) را با استفاده از اهرم هيدروليکي به بالا ميبرند و بلوکها از قالب بلوک سيماني خارج شده و بر روي زمين تا زمان خشک شدن باقي ميمانند. بچينگ بتن


نکات مفيد دستگاه بلوک زن:


- موقع خالي بودن قالب بلوک سيماني از عمل ويبره زدن پرهيز شود چرا که موجب باز شدن پيچها و آسيب به دستگاه بلوک زن ميشود.
دستگاه ساب موزاييک

- پس از اتمام کار و در پايان روز حتما ميبايست مصالح چسبيده به قالب بلوک سيماني شسته شود تا از سفت شدن و آسيب به قالب جلوگيري شود.
ميکسر بتن

- دستگاه بلوک زن حتما بايد در روي زمين صاف و تراز شده بتني استفاده شود تا هم کيفيت توليدات بهتر شود هم حرکت دستگاه دچار مشکل نشود.


- در موقع حرکت دستگاه بلوک زن ميبايست توجه شود که قالب بلوک سيماني بر روي زمين ننشسته باشد.


ساخت بلوک هاي سبک
بلوک بتني يا بلوک سيماني از مخلوط شدناب و سيمان با ماسه يا دريگر سنگدانه ها و لرزاندن و متراکم کردن مخلوط و مراقبت از آن در محيط مناسب ساخته مي شود.بلوک هاي سيماني به شکل هاي توپر و توخالي ساخته شده و در ديوارهاي داخلي و خارجي بطور غير باربر و باربر و در سقف هاي تيرچه بلوک و تيغه هاي جدا کننده و ساير بخش هاي ساختمان به کار مي رود.
بلوک هاي سيماني بيشتر در قسمت هايي استفاده مي شود که براي توليد آجر محدوديتي وجود داشته باشد. مزاياي اين فرآورده شامل حمل آسان,صرفه جويي در مصرف مصالح,سهولت در مسلح کردن و عايق حرارتي و صوتي
ساخت بلوک هاي سبک
وزن بلوک به وزن بتني بسگي دارد که با آن ساخته مي شود. بلوک هاي ساخته شده از شن و ماسه شکسته يا رودخانه اي داراي وزن ويژه اي معمولي و حدود 2000 کيلوگرم بر متر مکعب وزن دارند.بلوک هاي با وزن کمتر کمتر از 1680 کيلوگرم بر متر مکعب بلوک هاي سبک محسوب مي شوند که در ساخت اين بلوک ها از دانه هاي پوکه معدني استفاده مي شود.
مقاومت بلوک هاي سبک با توجه به کاهش وزنشان در مقايسه با بلوک هاي معمولي کاهش زيادي ندارند.
بلوک هاي سيماني از لحاظ ظاهري به انواع تو خالي غيرباربر و باربر و آجر بتني و توپر و از نقطه نظر محل مصرف به ديواري نمادار و توکار,ستوني,تيغه اي و سقفي تقسيم بندي مي شوند.بلوک هاي ويژه اي براي نعل درگاه ها ,دودکش ها,جدول پياده رو ها و خيابانها و فرش کف ساخته مي شوند.
بتن ساز

انواع دستگاه بلوک زن
دستگاه بلوک زن تمام اتوماتيک
دستگاه بلوک زن نيمه اتوماتيک
دستگاه بلوک زن تمام اتوماتيک تخم گذار
دستگاه بلوک زن دستي


نحوه ي کار دستگاه بلوک زن
نحوه کار در اين دستگاه به اين صورت است که ابتدا مواد مخلوط شده که شامل سيمان ,ماسه و پوکه مي شود را داخل سيني ريخته و سپس به وسيله شنکش مواد را داخل قالب ميريزيم تا فضاهاي خالي پر شوند.
سپس ويبره دستگاه را روشن کرده که در اين قسمت فضاهاي خالي ايجاد مي شوند که مي بايت دوباره پر شوند.در مرحله بعد سمبه دستگاه را پايين مي آوريم تا مواد متراکم شوند.
و در مرحله اخر قالب را بالا مي آوريم(توجه کنيد که در اين مرحله به هيچ وجه ويبره نبايد خاموش شود و سمبه حتما بايد پايين بماند)
مخلوط بتن در دستگاه بلوک زني
مخلوط بتن مصرفي در سخت بلوک مي بايست از يک پيمانه سيمان پرتلند و 5/3 پيمانه شن و 5/2 پيمانه ماسه و 130 الي 150 ليتر آب براي بتن لرزيده و 160 الي 180 ليتر آب براي بتن نلرزيده تشکيل شده باشد.عمل مخلوط کردن مي تواند با ماشين يا بصورت دستي انجام گيرد. ماشين آلات صنعتی
درصورتيکه ساخت بلوک با وسايل مکانيکي صورت گيرد قالب بايد تا ارتفاع معيني بالاتر از سطح نهايي آن پر شود و مخلوط مخلوط داخل قالب پس از لرزاندن کوبيده و صاف گردد.پس از قالب گيري مي بايت بلوکها را بلافاصله از دستگاه جدا کرده و روي پالت به محل مناسبي براي عمل آوري انتقال داد.
در صورتيکه توليد بلوک به وسيله ماشي هاي بلوک زني سيار صورت گيرد بستر زير بلوک ها بايد تميز,صاف و عاري از خاک و آلودگي بوده و با بتن يا سيمان پوشيده شود.
ساب نواری موزاييک

گروه صنعتي مانستربلوک توليدکننده انواع دستگاه بلوک زن,ساخت بلوک زن,دستگاه بلوک زني,دستگاه بلوک زن اتوماتيک,بلوک,بلوک سيماني,بلوک سبک,بلوک سبک سيماني,دستگاه بلوک زن دست دوم,دستگاه بلوک زن متحرک,دستگاه بلوک زن ثابت,دستگاه جدول زن,توليد سنگ فرش,توليد جدول,ساخت قالب دستگاه بلوک زن,ساخت قالب بلوک زن,ساخت قالب قطعات بتني,ساخت قالب جدول,ساخت قالب سنگ فرش با مناسب ترين قيمت دستگاه بلوک زن و بالاترين کيفيت ممکن.
دستگاه جدول زن

بلوک ها از مخلوط سبک دانه با آب و سيمان به دست مي آيد.براي حفظ سبکي اين قطعات ريزدانه طبيعي از بتن حذف مي شود و محصول نهايي داراي تخلخل بالاتري در مقايسه با بتن نيمه سبک مي شود.وزن بلوک هاي بتني دانه سبک اغلب کمتر از 1100 کيلوگرم بر متر معکب است. مقومت اين بلوک ها حداقل 30 کيلوگرم بر سانتي متر مربع است و مي توان آنها را در صورت نياز به مقاومت هايي تا 100 کيلوگرم بر سانتي متر مربع نيز رساند.
بلوک ها در 2 شکل تو خالي و توپر براي کاربرد در سقف و ديوار توليد مي شوند.ضخامت ديواره ي بلوک هاي تو خالي جهت بهره گيري بيشتر از ويژگي هاي بيشتر ويژگي هاي عايق کاري آنها بيش از بلوک هاي سيماني معمولي است که اين افزايش به علت وزن بسيار کم بتن مصرفي تاثير چنداني بر وزن نهايي بلوک ندارد. خريد دستگاه جدول زن پرسی
اين بلوک ها در انواع مختلف ديوارهاي تيغه اي و پيراموني به توليد رسيده و داراي کاربردهاي گشترده اي در انواع ديوارهاي جداکننده,پوشش خارجي,دوجداره,نما,ضد آتش,عايق و سقف هاي بتني مي باشند.
مزيت هاي استفاده از بلوک:
سنگ ساب

کاهش مصرف انرژي در ساختمان و عايق حرارتي
مقاوم در برابر رطوبت و صدا
مقوم در رابر زلزله
کاهش چشمگير وزن سازه
سازگار بودن با محيط زيست
مقاومت فشاري بالا
عدم استفاده از سوخت هاي فسيلي
ايجاد مزيت نسبي براي ساختمان هاي ساخته شده با اين محصولمزيت هاي اقتصادي براي مصرف کننده اين محصول:
قابل رقابت با مصالح سنتي
کاهش هزينه دستمزد اجرايي به دليل سرعت بالاي نصب
سهولت در نصب چارچوب هاي درب و پنجره
عدم نياز به گچ و خاک
کاهش هزينه حمل و نقل در زمان اجرا و جابجايي
سهولت در اجراي عمليات تاسيساتي و برقي


بلوک سبک نوعي بلوک متخلخل مي باشد که از ترکيب ماسه ي ريزدانه,سيمان و حباب هاي هوا در اندازه هاي مختلف توليد مي شود. قيمت دستگاه بتن ساز
اين محصول حاصل تزريق حباب هوا به بتني است که از ماسه ريزدانه و سيمان تشکيل شده است که محصول نهايي به صورت بلوک هاي سبک به عنوان جايگزين خشت با مزيت هاي بسيار بالا و عمدتا براي ديوارهاي غير باربر و همچنين به عنوان پرکننده در شيب بندي و کف سازي ساختمان ها قبل استفاده است.
تکنولوژي بتن سبک از تکنولوژي هاي جديد در توليذ مصالح ساختماني مي باشد که داراي مزيت هاي بسياري در جهت افزايش بهره وري در فرآيند احداث بناهاي مدرن نسبت به مصالح سنتي است.
امروزه مي توان به اين نکته اذعان داشت که بتن سبک اصلي ترين و با صرفه ترين مصالح ساختماني است و تجربيات ثبت شده ي موفق هاکي از آن است که ساختمان ها به طور مستقيم و غير مستقيم با صرفه جويي در مصرف انرژي در استفاده از بتن سبک در ساخت موثر مي باشند.
کاربرد و موارد استفاده بلوک سبک:
بصورت فوم بتن در کف سازي ساختمان ها جايگزين شيب بندي ساختمان ها و پوکه ريزي که موارد گشترده اي دارد.
بصورت بلوک هاي I هبلکس در ابعاد متفاوت به جاي خشت يا آجر در ديوار چيني پروژه ها
مزيت هاي بلوک سبک:
دستگاه بلوک زنی اتوماتيک

عايق صدا و حرارت
مقاوم در برابر زلزله
وزن کم و دوام بالا
سهولت در حمل و نقل
افزايش سرعت در اجرا
مقاوم در برابر حريق
مقاوم در برابر نفوذ آب
همخواني با مصالح ساختماني
سازگاي با محيط زيست
دستگاه توليد موزاييک

انواع بلوک سيماني
بلوک سيماني به بلوک هايي گفته مي شود که از سيمان و يک ماده پرکننده که مي توان سنگين باشد يا سبک تشکيل شده است به همين دليل بلوک سيماني به 3 دسته بلوک سيماني سبک,بلوک سيماني نيمه سبک و بلوک سيماني سنگين تقسيم مي شود که هرکدام کاربرد خودشان را دارند:
بلوک سيماني سبک:
بلوک سيماني سبک بلوکي است که موادپر کننده آن از انواع پوکه هاي صنعتي يا معدني يا حباب هاي هوا تشکيل شده باشد و وزن مخصوص اين بلوک هاي سيماني بر اساس استاندارد در بازه 500 تا 1700 کيلومتر بر متر مکعب قرار دارد و با توجه به ماده پر کننده آن انواع آن شامل: ساب نواری
1.بلوک سيماني سبک با پوکه معدني
که ماده پر کننده اين نوع بلوک خاکستر کوه هاي آتشفشاني مانند پوکه معدني بستان آباد,پوکه معدني دماوند و …
2.بلوک سيماني سبک با مواد صنعتي سبک
ماده پر کننده اين بلوک مواد صنعتي مانند سرباره کوره هاي بلند ذوب آهن,يونوليت و موادي که سازگار با سيمان باشند.
3.بلوک سيماني سبک با مواد صنعتي سبک
اين نوع بلوک بتني است که در ان حباب هاي هوا وجود دارد و علت سبکي آن همان حباب هاي هواست خود به 2 نوع تقسيم مي شود:
دستگاه پرس موزاييک

بلوک سيماني هوادار
بلوک سيماني گازي
بلوک سيماني نيمه سبک:
اين نوع بلوک در رده بندي وزني 1700 تا 2000 کيلوگرم بر متر مکعب قرار دارد و مواد تشکيل دهنده آن با بلوک هاي سيماني سبک در يک گروه اند.
بلوک سيماني سنگين:
بلوک سيماني سنگين بلوکي است که با پر کننده شن و ماسه توليد مي شود و وزن مخصوصي معادل بتن را دارد.اين نوع بلوک بيشتر در جاهايي مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرد که بحث مقاومت در ميان باشد.
بلوک زن

دستگاه بلوک زني اوماتيک يا به صورت دستگاه بلوک زن ثابت يا به شکل بلوک زني هيدروليک تخم گذار توليد مي شود و قيمت دستگاه بلوک زن هيدروليک با دستگاه بلوک زني اتوماتيک تفاوت زيادي دارد.
در دستگاه بلوک زن متحرک تنوع بسيار زياد مي باشد و هزينه راه اندازي آن کم است ولي دستگاه بلوک زني تمام اتوماتيک يا دستگاه بلوک زني اتوماتيک بالاي 90 ميليون قيمت دارند و هزينه راه اندازي آن با متعلقات جهت توليد بلوک سبک محاسبه مي شود و همچنين بلوک زني ثابت از کار بلوک زني مکانيزه بر خوردار بوده و در توليد بلوک از کار دستي کمتر استفاده مي شود. ماشين آلات ساختمانی
در مدل بلوک زن دستي تا بلوک زن اتوماتيک هم کيفيت بلوک, راندمان توليد و هزينه جانبي با دستگاه بلوک زني متفاوت است.
دستگاه سنگ فرش زن

دستگاه بلوک زن متحرک 


کاربرد اين دستگاه جهت توليد انواع بلوک سقفي و ديواري است که اين دستگاه داراي 2 مدل 3 و 4 قالبه بوده که هم براي ساخت بلوک سقفي و هم براي ساخت بلوک ديواري کاربرد دارد و داراي الکترو موتور جهت ويبره مي باشند.
در اين نوع دستگاه هم نيروي ويبره و هم نيروي ضربه مصالح درون قالب را متراکم مي سازد.
در هر 2 مدل حرکت دستگاه توسط نيروي اپراتور مي باشد.
دستگاه بلوک زنی

دستگاه بلوک زن ثابت 


يکي از تجهيزات ارائه شده توسط گروه صنعتي مانستربلوک تامين دستگاه هاي بلوک زن و جدول زن و سنگ فرش با سرعت بالا و کاملا اتوماتيک مي باشد.
ويژگي هاي دستگاه بلوک زن ثابت ميزي:
جهت توليد بلوک سقفي با وزن سبک
قيمت دستگاه موزاييک زنی تمام اتوماتيک

دو موتور 5/5 اسب بخار جهت سيستم ويبره و هيدروليک
ظرفيت توليد در هر شيفت 600 تا 1000 عدد
وزن بلوک توليدي در اين دستگاه 8 کيلوگرم است و قابليت توليد بلوک در ابعاد : 20*40 و 20*60 و 25*40 را دارا مي باشد.دستگاه بلوک زن تمام اتوماتيک ثابت
1.قابليت توليد 3 نوع قطعه بتني بلوک,سنگ فرش و جدول در ابعاد و انواع مفاوت
2.داراي 2 سيستم هيدروليک جهت کيفيت بهتر و سرعت بالاي کار. قطعاتي هم چون: سيستم هيدروليک مجزاي پرس دستگاه جهت متراکم ساختن قطعات
3.هر سيستم هيدروليک داراي موتوري به قدرت 7/5 اسب بخار و به همراه پمپ و هم چنين مخزن روغن به حجم 200 ليتر
4.داراي 5 موتور الکتورويبره که هرکدام به قدرت 500 کيلوگرم مي باشد.
5.داراي باکت ذخيره ملات به حجم 1 متر مکعب به همراه جک هيدروليک جهت باز و بسته نمودن درب باکت.
جدول زن وت پرس

دستگاه جدول زن 
دستگاه جدول زن تخمگذار و خودرو
اين دستگاه توانايي توليد انواع جدول تا ارتفاع 50 را دارد.سيستم دستگاه نيمه اتوماتيک که قالب و ماتريس توسط جکها حرکت مي کند.شانه توسط جک ها حرکت مي کند.دستگاه جدول زن فرماندار,متحرک,هشت قالبي و شش قالبي جدول به همراه يک عدد ويبره دينام و دو عدد ويبره هيدروليک که همزمان با پرس هيدروليکي از بالا عمل ويبراسييون را انجام مي دهد.
دستگاه جدول زن وت پرس

مجهز به سيستم هيدروليکي با دو عدد اهرم جهت تخليه بلوک و پرس
حداکثر سطح قالب مورد استفاده 126*50
داراي 2 عدد ويبراتور روغني دوراني که هريک از ويبره ها توسط يک عدد دينام به قدرت دو اسب کار ميکند و 1 عدد ويبره دينام
دينام پمپ هيدروليک موتوژن و دينام ويبره الپروم هستند.
در اين نوع دستگاه 5 عدد دينام وجود دارد:
دستگاه بتن ساز

يک عد دينام 4 اسب براي سيستم هيدروليک
يک عدد دينام 2 اسب براي حرکت دستگاه
دو عدد دينام 2 اسب براي سيستم ويبراسيون
 يک عدد دينام دو اسب ويبره

----------


## cheshmgir10

وسایل خانگی، دستگاه‌هایی هستند که کارهای روزانهٔ خانه‌داری را آسان‌تر می‌کنند. این وسایل زندگی انسان را متحول کرده‌اند و سبب بهبود بهداشت و تغذیهٔ عمومی شده‌اند. لوازم آشپزخانه
 بعضی از انواع وسایل خانگی مانند چراغ خوراک‌پزی، یخچال، فریزر، خردکن، مخلوط‌کن و مایکروفر، برای تهیه و نگهداری غذا در آشپزخانه به کار می‌روند. از بعضی دیگر، 
سرویس قابلمه ارزان قیمت
مانند ماشین لباس‌شویی، خشک‌کن، ماشین ظرف‌شویی و جاروبرقی، برای نظافت استفاده می‌کنند و از بعضی برای تفریحات و سرگرمی استفاده می‌شود مانند تلویزیون. برخی از 

لوازم خانگی برقی هستند و برخی دیگر غیر برقی.

وسایل آشپزخانه ابزارهایی هستند که با یاری آنها مواد خوردنی را می‌توان به گونه‌ای غذا تبدیل کرده و آماده خوردن کرد. این ابزارها را می‌توان به دسته‌های گوناگونی بخش 

کرد مانند ظروف، ابزارهای نگهداری خوراک، ابزارهای زدودن بسته‌بندی، ابزارهای آمایش خوراک خام و ابزارها و ظروف پخت غذا.

البته این لوازم و ظروف و وسایل به دو گروه خانگی و صنعتی تقسیم می‌شوند.

همه وسایلی که در فروشگاه‌های لوازم آشپزخانه می‌بینید لزوما در آشپزخانه ضروری نیستند و بیشتر جنبه تجملاتی و دارند. اما برخی لوازم هستند که وجودشان در آشپزخانه 

لازم و ضروری است. این ابزار سرعت کار شما را بالا می‌برند و انجام کارهای مختلف را تسهیل می‌کنند.


قابلمه هاي استيل

اين قابلمه ها بيشتر براي پخت انواع خورش و غذاهاي آبدار مناسبند. با اين وجود بعضي از توليدکنندگان ادعا مي کنند که مي توانيد برنج يا حتي ماکاروني را هم در اين قابلمه 

ها بپزيد و حتي ته ديگ هم داشته باشيد. نکته مهم هنگام استفاده از قابلمه هاي استيل تنظيم درجه حرارت است.

اگر عجله نکنيد و با حوصله شعله گاز را در حد کم نگه داريد نتيجه کارتان خوب مي شود. با اين وجود اگر غذاي شما ته گرفت و قابلمه تغيير رنگ داد با کمي سرکه مي توانيد آن 

را مثل روز اولش تميز کنيد. در مجموع قابلمه هاي راحت و مناسبي هستند که بهتر است هر خانمي در آشپزخانه اش حتماً از آنها داشته باشد.

نظر کارشناس: اين قابلمه ها در گروه سالم ترين قابلمه ها قرار مي گيرند و مصرف کنندگان مي توانند با خيال راحت و بدون نگراني از بابت ورود املاح و ترکيبات شيميايي به 

درون غذا، از اين قابلمه ها استفاده کنند.

قابلمه هاي چدني

رقيب اصلي قابلمه هاي تفلون هستند که چند سالي است نام آنها را زياد مي شنويم. از جمله ويژگي هاي قابلمه چدني اين است که حرارت به طور يکنواخت در همه جاي ظرف 

پخش مي شود و غذا را به مدت بيشتري گرم نگه مي دارد. علاوه بر اين قابلمه هاي چدني مقاومت زيادي دارند، لب پر نمي شوند و رنگ شان از بين نمي رود. عيب بزرگ قابلمه 

هاي چدني اين است که وزن زيادي دارند و ممکن است هنگام پخت بعضي از غذاها، به ويژه صاف کردن برنج استفاده از آنها دشوار باشد. قابلمه هاي چدني هم نچسب هستند و 

هنگام سرخ کردن مواد غذايي در اين ظروف نيازي نيست مقدار زيادي روغن استفاده کنيد.

حتي براي پخت غذا در فر هم مناسب هستند. بهتر است هنگام استفاده از قابلمه هاي چدني هميشه از حرارت کم تا متوسط استفاده کنيد. رنگ بدنه بيشتر قابلمه هاي چدني هميشه 

از حرارت کم تا متوسط استفاده کنيد. رنگ بدنه بيشتر قابلمه هاي چدني مشکي است و در مقايسه با انواع تفلون تنوع رنگ کمتري دارند.

نظر کارشناس: اين ظروف از آلياژي ساخته شده اند که شامل آهن و کربن است. اگر به مدت طولاني از اين قابلمه ها استفاده شود شايد خطرهايي به همراه داشته باشد. به هر 

حال، در مقايسه با قابلمه هاي تفلون انتخاب مناسب تري است در مقايسه با قابلمه هاي استيل، آلومينيومي و پيرکس از سلامت پايين تري برخوردار است.

قابلمه هاي لعابي

بيشتر براي طبخ غذهاي آبدار به کار مي روند و نمي توانيد داخل اين قابلمه ها برنج بپزيد يا حتي غذاهاي جامد را دوباره گرم کنيد. اين قابلمه ها را در اندازه هاي مختلف با 

قيمتي مناسب تهيه کرده و از آنها براي نگهداري غذا در يخچال يا پخت انواع سوپ و خوراک هاي مايع در حجم کم استفاده کنيد. علاوه بر اين طرح هاي متنوعي دارند و حتي 

برخي از نمونه هايشان با در شيشه اي طراحي شده اند.

نظر کارشناس: در اين قابلمه ها هم ترکيبات شيميايي وجود دارد. روکش آنها به مرور زمان از بين مي روند و لعاب وارد خوراک ها مي شود. اگر اين قابلمه ها در معرض 

غذاهايي با PH اسيدي يا قليايي باشند واکنش هاي شيميايي سريع تر شده و آسيب هايي را ايجاد مي کند.

ظروف پيرکس

اختراع ظروف شيشه اي پيرکس در دوران توماس اديسون ريشه دارد. اديسون براي اختراع لامپ، شيشه اي لازم داشته که در برابر حرارت مقاوم. باشد. شرکتي که اين شيشه 

را براي اديسون ابداع کرد چندي بعد ظروف شيشه اي با نام پيرکس را به بازار جهاني عرضه کرد و بدين ترتيب قابلمه هاي شيشه اي روانه بازار شدند.

ظروف شيشه اي پيرکس اين قابليت را دارند که آنها را روي گاز، در فر يا مايکروفر قرار دهيد؛ ضمن اينکه ظاهرشان زيبا و شفاف است و مي توانيد با همان ظرف، غذا را 

سرو کنيد.
قیمت جاروبرقی سطلی
نظر کارشناس: در دسته ظروف سالم قرار مي گيرند و استفاده از اين ظروف براي سلامتي ما خطري ندارد و هيچ گونه ماده شيميايي از راه پيرکس هاي مقاوم وارد بدن نمي 

شود. بنابراين توصيه مي شود براي پخت و پز از اين ظروف بيشتر استفاده کنيد.

قابلمه هاي سنتي

قابلمه هايي از جنس مس و روي در اين دسته قرار مي گيرند. در زمان مادربزرگ هاي ما استفاده از اين قابلمه ها کاربرد زيادي داشت و هنوز هم به دليل اينکه قابلمه هاي رويي 

که به آنها روحي هم مي گويند به دليل قيمت ارزان مورد توجه بعضي از مردم قرار مي گيرند. اين قابلمه ها اندازه متنوعي دارند و سبک هستند.

نظر کارشناس: در اين قابلمه ها هم مشکل ورود املاح مس و روي به خوراک ها وجود دارد بهتر است به طور مداوم و طولاني مدتي از آنها استفاده نشود.



ماهيتابه هاي دردار مستطيلي شکلي هستند که به طور حتم نام شان به گوش تان خورده است. مهمترين ويژگي اين قابلمه ها اين است که غذا را با مقدار کمي روغن براي شما 

سرخ مي کنند، به همين دليل با کمک اين ماهيتابه ها غذاي سالمي مي خوريد. ضمن اينکه براي پخت سبزيجات با مقدار کمي آب مي توانيد از اين ماهيتابه هاي دردار کمک 

بگيريد. در مجموع اگر از آنها درست استفاده کنيد براي سلامتي تان ضرري ندارند.

نظر کارشناس: پوشش داخلي اين قابلمه از جنس تفلون است و در صورت ايجاد خراش در سطح قابلمه بهتر است آن را کنار بگذاريد چون در اين صورت سلامتي شما به خطر 

مي افتد.

صرف نظر از اين قضيه، به دليل اينکه در اين ماهيتابه ها بسته مي شود، مقدار اکسيژن اطراف مواد غذايي کاهش يافته و فشار داخل قابلمه بيشتر مي شود. در چنين شرايطي 

زمان پخت کاهش مي يابد. اگر هم شعله گاز کم باشد خوراک حالت سرخ کرده مطلوبي پيدا مي کند و نيازي به استفاده زياد از روغن نيست. بنابراين اين ماهيتابه ها از اين نظر 

برتري دارند که چربي کمتري به بدن مي رسانند و سبب اضافه وزن و چاقي نمي شوند. به ويژه افرادي که به غذاهاي چرب علاقه دارند با استفاده از اين ظروف غذاهاي سالم 

تري به بدن شان مي رسانند.

زودپز، آرام پز و بخارپز

خيلي از خانم هاي شاغل که براي آشپزي و به ويژه پخت غذاهاي سنتي زمان کافي ندارند، از طرفداران «زودپز» هستند. جدا از اين زودپز يک وسيله کاربردي در آشپزخانه 

است که با کاهش زمان پخت، در مصرف گاز و وقت صرفه جويي مي کند و در مدت کوتاه تر غذايي کاملاً پخته و جاافتاده را تحويل تان مي دهد. اين وسيله در مقايسه با 

مايکروويو مشکوک به سرطان زا بودن نيست و درصد بيشتري از ويتامين هاي غذا را حفظ مي کند. براي تهيه تمام غذاها از انواع گوشت و مرغ گرفته تا سوپ و سبزيجات مي 

توانيد از اين ديگ مکانيکي استفاده کنيد و آشپزي را سريع، متنوع و با صرفه تر پيش ببريد.

آرام پز هم براي خانم هاي شاغل کاربرد دارد. مي توانند شب مواد غذايي را داخل آن بريزند و صبح روز بعد غذاي آماده اي براي ناهار يا شام خانواده داشته باشند. بخارپز هم 

دستگاه برقي ديگري است که شما را به مصرف غذاهاي سالم و بدون روغن تشويق مي کند.

نظر کارشناس: مهمترين عاملي که ارزش مواد غذايي را کاهش مي دهد حرارت، نور و اکسيژن است. در زودپز، بخارپز و آرام پز وقتي در ظرف را مي بنديم، عامل اکسيژن را 

از مواد غذايي دور مي کنيم و اين اتفاق بيشتر در آرام پز و زودپز رخ مي دهد. 

سرویس 70 پارچه لیمون

کريستال چيست ؟
در معناي لغت : واژه کريستال کاملا مشابه بلور به معني ماده است که ذرات تشکيل دهنده آن با نظم در کنار يکديگر قرار گرفته باشند. اما معني که در بازار و بين مردم براي 

ظروف کريستال شناخته شده است 
بهترین مارک کتری و قوری
در واقع شيشه سرب دار(LeadCrystal) مي باشد. ميزان اکسيد سرب متغير است و در بهترين حالت به ?? درصد ميرسد که دليل سنگين وزن بودن محصولات کريستال 

همين ماده در آن است.

از ديگر خصوصيات اين نوع محصولات درخشندگي بيشتر انها است.

با توجه به اينکه ?? درصد از اين محصول را اکسيد سرب تشکيل داده اين نوع ظروف سنگين تر هستند نسبت به شيشه.

بلور چيست ؟
بلور هم مانند کريستال در لغت همان معناي گفته شده را دار. اما منظور محصولاتي هستند در ان ها از اکسيد سرب خبري نيست، کمي درخشندگي محصول کم تر و وزني بسيار 

سبک تر نسبت به حجم ظرف دارند.
جاروبرقی

بيشترين محصولات بلوري براي کشور چين هستند که مشابه کريستال چک و يا ساير محصولات با کيفيت توليد مي شود ، اين تشابه کاملا سطحي هست و از نظر کيفيت با هم 

بسيار متفاوت هستند ، البته قيمت هم بسيار متفاوت هست و بايد منصفانه نظر داد ، محصولات بلور در حد قيمت خود خوب هستند.
جاروبرقی سطلی
کريستالين :
کريستالين ، نوعي ديگر از محصولات هستند که در ترکيب خود اکسيد سرب را دارد اما درصد سرب کمتر از ?? درصد است ، معمولا درصد اکسيد سرب در اين نوع ظروف 

حدود ?? درصد است. دليل ساخت محصولات کريستالين و کريستال لايت برخي قوانين است که به تازگي ايجاد شده و استفاده از ظروف  کريستال در مورد بعضي از نوشيدني 

ها و موادي مانند ترشي منع کرده  است. در اين باره مي توانيد مطلب موارد منع مصرف را مطالعه فرماييد.

کريستال لايت :
کريستال لايت که در واقع واژه اصلي آن کريستاليت (Crystalite) است که در معني مفهومي مشابه با کريستال و بلور دارد ، در کريستاليت مانند بلور اکسيد سرب وجود 

ندارد ، اما وقتي شما اين محصولات را مشاهده مي کنيد بسيار نزديک به کريستال هستند ، دليل اين امر روش عمل اوري اين نوع محصولات است ، در واقع هنگام سرد کردن و 

شکل دهي اين محصولات با کنترل عوامل مختلف عمل بلوري شدن را کنترل کرده و ماده منظم تري تشکيل مي شود. محصولات کريستاليت وزن کم تري نسبت به کريستال دارند 

و از قيمت کمتري بر خورداند.
قیمت سوفله خوری
تفاوت ها :
?-کيفيت توليد :

براي اينکار يا بايد قبلا محصولات اصل را خريد کرده باشيد و اشنا باشيد ، يا اگر بار اول است شما بايد مقايسه کنيد ، محصول مثلا کشور چک را مشاهده کرديد سپس دنبال 

همان طرح توليد چين بگرديد و متوجه تفاوت خواهيد شد.

?- وزن ظروف :

همانطور در توضيح کلمات گفته شد محصولات کريستال سنگين ترين و بعد کريستالين و در اخر کريستال لايت و بلور هستند. وزن هم به شما کمک مي کند ، البته دقت کنيد که دو 

ظرف مشابه را بايد مقايسه کنيد تا اين اختلاف وزن را متوجه شويد.

?- قيمت :

قيمت اين محصولات بسيار متفاوت هستند.

?- معايب موجود :

محصولاتي که اصل هستند ، يعني کيفيت توليد بهتري دارند در نتيجه عيوب کمتري در آنها ديده خواهد شد.

خب سوال  تشخيص اصل بودن محصول ما چگونه ممکن است ؟

براي نمونه تصويري از چند محصول مشابه که در اين فروشگاه وجود دارد در ادامه قرار دارد.

اين دو محصول بسيار مشابه هم هستند محصول چين از جنس کريستالين هست و محصول چک از جنس کريستال.

دقت داشته باشيد که محصولات چين نسبت به قيمتي که دارند از کيفيت خوبي برخوردارند و اين مقايسه فقط براي آشنايي شما با تفاوت ها است.

----------


## cheshmgir10

هنگام خريد کريستال به اين نکات توجه کنيد
ظروف کريستال و بلور از محبوب‌ترين‌ها نزد اکثر ما هستند. محبوبيت کريستال و بلور در حدي است که بسياري از شرکت‌هاي توليدکننده تنها به توليد ظروف از اين جنس بسنده 

نکرده و مجسمه و اشياي تزئيني کريستالي را نيز به بازار عرضه کرده‌اند.

به گزارش خبرگزاري تسنيم، ظروف کريستال و بلور از محبوب‌ترين‌ها نزد اکثر ما هستند. محبوبيت کريستال و بلور در حدي است که بسياري از شرکت‌هاي توليدکننده تنها به 

توليد ظروف از اين جنس بسنده نکرده و مجسمه و اشياي تزئيني کريستالي را نيز به بازار عرضه کرده‌اند که بسيار مورد توجه قرار گرفته‌اند.

با توجه به محبوبيت اين ظروف در بازار شاهد عرضه نمونه‌هاي متنوع با مليت‌هاي گوناگون هستيم.نمونه‌هاي ايراني، نمونه‌هاي توليدي کشورهاي آلمان، ايتاليا، چک، ترکيه، 

فرانسه و... که هرکدام بسته به مليت و طراحي و ميزان نقش و خط يا به قولي تراش روي کريستال قيمت‌هاي متفاوتي دارند.براساس بررسي‌هاي انجام شده کريستال‌هاي چک از 

گران‌‌ترين و با کيفيت‌ترين‌هاي بازار هستند.البته نمونه‌هاي ايراني نيز طي سال‌هاي اخير از لحاظ کيفي در حد چشمگيري رشد داشته‌اند و شايد از لحاظ طراحي و درخشش 

ظاهري با نمونه‌هاي وارداتي قابل تشخيص نباشند. اما در هر حال زمان مي‌برد تا مصرف‌کننده ايراني به آنچه هموطنانش با زحمت و مشقت توليد کرده‌اند بهايي در حدي که بايد 
پایه قابلمه
دهد و هميشه اين تصور که جنس خارجي بهتر است در ذهنش است.

*در وهله اول بودجه خود را مشخص کنيد. اين کار موجب مي‌شود تا شما بدانيد با بودجه‌اي که داريد به سراغ کدام برند يا محصولات کدام کشور مي‌توانيد برويد.

*علاقه‌مندي خود را براي خريد برند خاص مشخص کنيد. ممکن است شما بودجه کمي براي خريد ظروف کريستال در نظر گرفته باشيد؛ اما به کريستال‌هاي چک يا آلمان يا 
یونیک
لهستان علاقه‌مند باشيد.
در اين صورت بايد تکليف خود را مشخص کنيد يا يک ظرف کوچک از يک برند مطرح خريداري کنيد يا يک ظرف ارزان‌تر.

*هنگام خريد کريستال به اصل يا تقلبي بودن ظروف توجه کنيد. برخي مدل‌هاي تقلبي ظروف کريستال در بازار وجود دارد که با کيفيت پايين توليد شده و با قيمت انواع اصلي به 

فروش مي‌رسد.
تنها راه مطمئن، خريد از مراکز معتبر و نمايندگي‌هاست. همچنين کريستال‌هاي اصل برگه مخصوصي دارند که کشور سازنده درصد کريستال آنها را مشخص کرده است.
قیمت جاروبرقی
*کيفيت آنچه را که مي‌خريد، بررسي کنيد. براي تشخيص شيشه و بلور با کيفيت بالا بايد فاکتورهاي زيادي را در نظر داشت، مانند ظاهر جنس و نحوه بسته‌بندي آن، شيشه و 

بلور توليدي نبايد رنگ مات داشته و داراي حباب باشد. شيشه و بلور وقتي داراي رنگ سفيد يا به اصطلاح بي رنگ باشد نشان‌دهنده کيفيت خوب آن است.
سینی چای
*در مورد ظروف و اشياي طلا يا نقره‌کوب دقت زيادي داشته باشيد؛ زيرا ممکن است برخي از فروشندگان در مورد ميزان طلا يا نقره به‌کار رفته در ظرف مورد نظر اطلاعات 

درست به خريدار ارائه نکنند يا اينکه ممکن است عيار طلا يا نقره‌اي را که روي کريستال به‌کار رفته است، زياد اعلام کنند.

* قبل از خريد به خوبي طروف و اشيا را بررسي کنيد تا کجي، لب پريدگي و... نداشته باشد.

*قيمت را از چند فروشگاه بپرسيد.
بهترین جاروبرقی
*کالا را در بسته‌بندي صحيح و مطمئن از فروشنده تحويل بگيريد؛ زيرا زماني که کالا از فروشگاه خارج شد مسووليت آن با شماست، نه با فروشنده.

*هنگام خريد ظروف رنگي حتما به يکنواختي رنگ در قسمت‌هاي گوناگون ظرف دقت کنيد.
قیمت سوفله خوری استیل نگین دار
* حتما هنگام خريد فاکتور را از فروشنده را دريافت کنيد. برخي از برندها نيز براي محصولات خود خدمات پس از فروش يا گارانتي درنظر گرفته‌اند که مي‌توانيد از اين خدمات 

نيز استفاده کنيد.

نکاتي براي نگهداري از ظروف بلور و کريستال

* به‌دليل حساسيت بالاي ظروف کريستال، بايد روش‌هاي مراقبت مناسب و شست‌وشوي صحيح آنها را ياد بگيريد.

* ظرف‌هاي کريستال را با مايع ظرفشويي و آب ولرم بشوييد و اگر تميز نشدند، مخلوطي از يک‌سوم سرکه و دوسوم آب تهيه کنيد و با کمک برس شست‌وشو دهيد و سپس 

بلافاصله آن را خشک کنيد. پس اگر ظروف کريستال شما جلاي هميشگي خود را از دست داده است، مي‌توانيد از سرکه سفيد کمک بگيريد. وقتي مي‌خواهيد ظرف کريستال را 

بشوييد مقداري سرکه سفيد به آب آب‌کشي ولرم بيفزاييد. اگر ته ظرف رسوب جمع شده، اجازه بدهيد يک شبانه‌روز سرکه و آب داغ درون ظرف بماند و بعد از اين زمان، اگر 

هنوز کثيفي بر جاي بود، بايد عمل را تکرار کنيد.

* ليوان و ظروف بلوري بعد از مدتي شفافيت خود را از دست مي‌دهند و تيره و کدر مي‌شوند. براي اينکه اين ظروف دوباره تميزي و شفافيت خود را به دست آورده و براق 
جا قابلمه ای
شوند، يک ليموترش را نصف کنيد و با حوصله ظروف را با سطح ليموترش‌ها تميز نماييد و بعد با آب ولرم بشوييد.

* همچنين مي‌توانيد براي چرک‌زدايي ظروف بلوري از آمونياک نيز مي‌توانيد استفاده کنيد.

* چند قطره آمونياک را در ظرفي محتوي آب ولرم ريخته ظروف را در آن بشوييد. سپس با آب ولرم آبکشي و آنها را خشک کنيد.

* از قرار دادن ظروف کريستال در مايکروفر به طور جدي خودداري کنيد.

* ظروف کريستال را همراه ظروف چرب در ماشين ظرفشويي نشوييد.

* سعي کنيد ظروف کريستال را با دست بشوييد و از ماشين ظرفشويي براي شست‌و شوي آنها استفاده نکنيد؛ زيرا ممکن است روي آنها خط و خش بيفتد. همچنين با توجه به 

اينکه ماشين‌ظرفشويي ظروف را با آب بسيار گرم مي‌شويد ممکن است قسمت‌هاي طلا يا نقره‌کوب دچار ايراد شوند.
بادبزن ایزی فایر
* ممکن است برخي از ظروف به‌دليل استفاده زياد يا بي‌احتياطي دچار پريدگي در برخي از قسمت‌ها شده باشند، اگر ظروف شما در لبه دچار پريدگي شده باشند، مي‌توانيد براي 

رفع اين مشکل از سمباده استفاده کنيد؛ البته در صورتي که پريدگي کم باشد.

* براي از بين بردن آثار خراش ظروف بلور و کريستال مي‌توانيد از خمير دندان استفاده کنيد.

* براي جلوگيري از خطر شکستن ظروف هنگام شست‌وشو بهتر است آنها را از قسمت انتها داخل آب داغ نگذاريد، بلکه از قسمت پهلو در آب فرو بريد و براي تميزکردن 

کريستال از يک قسمت سرکه و سه قسمت آب گرم استفاده کنيد.
کریستال چک


تابه هاي رژيمي در ابعاد و شکل هاي مختلف و براي سليقه هاي متفاوت در بازار عرضه مي شود که نکاتي را در استفاده از آن بايد رعايت کنيم
تشخیص ظروف مسی اصل
يکي از ظروفي که بعضي از  خانم ها در آشپز خانه از آن استفاده ميکننددر عصر حاضر تابه هاي رژيمي است که که در شکل و ابعاد مختلف براي سليقه هاي متفاوت توليد مي 
جای سیب زمینی و پیاز
شود اين تابه ها انواع مختلف دارند براي استفاده صحيح آن بهتر است دفترچه آن را مطالعه نماييد و همچنين در حفظ و نگهداري  و شستشوي اين ظروف بايد دقت کافي داشته 

باشيد که جز  اسرار خانه داري اين ظروفممکن است قيمت هاي متفاوت ارزان و يا گراني نيز داشته باشيد گران بودن تابه مبني بر کيفيت بالا نيست در ادامه در نيک صالحي 

بخوانيد
فلاکس
تابه هاي رژيمي
هنگام شستشوي اين ظروف از پاک‌ کننده‌ هاي زبر مثل سيم ظرف‌شويي استفاده نکنيد زيرا با اين کار، خاصيت نچسب‌ بودن تابه را از بين خواهيد برد.

? – قبل از انتخاب تابه مورد نظر درباره مارک‌هاي مختلف موجود در بازار پرس‌ و جو کنيد تا دقيقا آنچه را که به آن نياز داريد، خريداري کرده‌ باشيد. ? – تابه‌هاي رژيمي 
جا ادویه یونیک
در ابعاد مختلفي در بازار يافت مي‌شوند.


بهترین مارک زودپز
انواع ماهيتابه
بنا به نياز خود و تعداد افراد خانواده اقدام به خريد کنيد. ? – قبل از استفاده از ظرف، راهنماي موجود در جعبه را به دقت مطالعه کنيد و از جزييات پخت و پز آگاه شويد.

? – بهترين نوع تابه‌هاي بدون نياز به روغن، انواعي هستند که به صورت مستقيم روي شعله اجاق‌ گاز قرار مي‌گيرند.

? – از نچسب بودن سطح دروني و بيروني تابه و همچنين محکم بودن قفل آن اطمينان حاصل کنيد و به سراغ خريد انواعي برويد که گارانتي معتبر دارند.

? – هنگام شستشوي اين ظروف از پاک‌ کننده‌ هاي زبر مثل سيم ظرف‌شويي استفاده نکنيد زيرا با اين کار، خاصيت نچسب‌ بودن تابه را از بين خواهيد برد.
سرویس قاشق و چنگال چه مارکی خوبه؟
همچنين بخوانيد :  اشتباهات خانم ها در چيدمان آشپزخانه که باعث بي نظمي ميشود
? – هنگام خريد از نسوز بودن دسته تابه مطمئن شويد. ? – گول قيمت‌هاي پايين را نخوريد زيرا نوع مرغوب و استاندارد اين تابه‌ها قيمت مشابهي دارند. ? – نکته ديگر اينکه 

مراقب کيفيت پايين تابه‌هاي چيني موجود در بازار باشيد.

?? – تابه‌هاي رژيمي بنا به ابعاد، جنس، نوع و کارايي به قيمت‌هاي مختلفي در بازار يافت مي‌شوند .
سوفله خوری
هنگام خريد به اين نکته توجه داشته باشيد که قيمت بالاي کالا، نشان‌ دهنده مرغوبيت آن نيست و بهتر است از افرادي که از خريد اين نوع تابه‌ها رضايت دارند،

کمک بگيريد تا در ازاي پرداخت پول، کالاي مناسبي را خريداري کنيد.

بيشتر بدانيد : آنچه بايد در باره تابه هاي رژيمي بدانيد 

تابه هاي رژيمي در ابعاد مختلفي در بازار يافت مي‌شوند.

بنا به نياز خود و تعداد افراد خانواده اقدام به خريد کنيد. – قبل از استفاده از ظرف، راهنماي موجود در جعبه را به دقت مطالعه کنيد و از جزييات پخت و پز آگاه شويد.

– بهترين نوع تابه‌هاي بدون نياز به روغن، انواعي هستند که به صورت مستقيم روي شعله اجاق‌ گاز قرار مي‌گيرند.


ماهيتابه
– از نچسب بودن سطح دروني و بيروني تابه و همچنين محکم بودن قفل آن اطمينان حاصل کنيد و به سراغ خريد انواعي برويد که گارانتي معتبر دارند.

– هنگام شستشوي اين ظروف از پاک‌ کننده‌ هاي زبر مثل سيم ظرفشويي استفاده نکنيد زيرا با اين کار، خاصيت نچسب‌ بودن تابهرا از بين خواهيد برد.
کلمن آب
– هنگام خريد از نسوز بودن دسته تابه مطمئن شويد.




آنچه‌ در باره‌ ظروف تفلون بايد‌ بدانيد
يکي از معمولي‌ترين و در عين حال کارآمدترين و مفيدترين وسايلي که در آشپزخانه‌ها به چشم مي‌خورد ظروف آشپزي است. در قديم‌الايام اين ظرف‌ها بيشتر مسي، رويي يا گلي 

وسراميکي بود، ولي امروزه تنوع زيادي در ظروف آشپزخانه ديده مي‌شود.
 تصوير آنچه‌ در باره‌ ظروف تفلون بايد‌ بدانيد
حالا علاوه بر ظروف مسي و رويي، وسايلي از جنس چدن، استيل و تفلون هم در تمام آشپزخانه‌ها يافت مي‌شود. از ميان اين ظرف‌ها اما تفلون بيشترين تعداد را به خود 
بند رخت
اختصاص داده است. امروزه ظروف تفلون در انواع مدلها و رنگهاي مختلف در همه فروشگاه‌ها و خانه‌ها وجود دارد و در پخت‌و‌پز از انواع مختلف آن استفاده مي‌شود. در کنار 
پایه قابلمه چوبی
تمام اين تنوع و دگرگوني در شکل و فرم و جنس ظرف‌ها بايد بدانيم هر جنس از ظروف محاسن و معايبي دارد؛ به اين معنا که اگر به نحوه نگهداري و استفاده درست از آن در 

خانه دقت نکنيم ممکن است مشکلاتي را براي ما و خانواده‌مان در پي داشته باشد.

حالا سوال اساسي اين است که موقع خريدن ظروف به چه معياري بايد توجه کنيم؛ آيا فقط زيبايي ظرف براي شما مهم است يا قيمت مناسب آن؟ هر کدام از اين‌ها که باشد، 
هسته گیر آلبالو
يادتان نرود موقع خريدن ظروف تفلون بايد به نکات مهم ديگري هم توجه کنيد. به عنوان نمونه فراموش نکنيد که براي خريد ظرف مناسب حتماً اول بايد به دنبال علامت استاندارد 
بهترین مارک قابلمه گرانیتی
روي آن باشيد. همچنين در صورت امکان، ظروفي را بخريد که مجوز بهداشت هم داشته باشد چون وقتي که ظرفي مجوز بهداشت دارد، حتما از کيفيت مناسبي برخوردار است.

اين را هم به خاطر بسپاريد که مهم نيست ظروف تفلون حتماً خارجي باشد؛ چون تنها خارجي بودن نشانه خوب و مناسب بودن يک ظرف نيست.
اردو خوری چیست؟
شايد بعضي از ظروف تفلون از لحاظ قيمت ارزان‌تر باشد ولي به عنوان مثال علامت استاندارد نداشته باشد. بنابراين حتماً دقت کنيد براي حفظ سلامت اعضاي خانواده، از 

فلاسک
ظروف استاندارد استفاده نماييد؛ به عبارت ديگر ظروف غير استاندارد هيچ وقت و در هيچ شرايطي مناسب آشپزي نيست.

نکته ديگر اينکه موقع خريد ظروف تفلون دقت کنيد که سطح داخلي آن زدگي يا ترک نداشته باشد چون استفاده از اينگونه ظرف‌ها بسيار مضر است؛ هنگام پخت و پز مواد غذايي 

به داخل اين ترکها وارد شده و مواد اوليه ظروف نيز مي‌تواند وارد غذا ‌شود. بنابراين مشخص است که چنين موضوعي به قطع و يقين باعث بروز بيماري‌هاي مختلف براي افراد 

خانواده خواهد شد.
بهترین مارک کتری و قوری
مراقب باشيد ظروف تفلون خش برندارد!

براي شستشوي ظروف تفلون از اسکاچ زبر و يا سيم ظرفشويي استفاده نکنيد؛ حتما ظروف تفلون را با ابر نرم يا تکه‌اي تور پرده شستشو دهيد. همچنين براي شستشوي ظروف 

تفلون از مايع ظرفشويي استفاده کنيد و از مصرف پودر لباسشويي براي اين کار جدا خودداري نماييد. چون اين کار به تدريج باعث ايجاد خش‌هايي در سطح ظرف خواهد شد. 

همچنين اگر مشاهده کرديد ظروف تفلون شما به هر دليلي مانند برخورد قاشق با کف ظرف خش برداشته، هرگز دوباره از آن استفاده نکنيد چون در اثر پختن غذا در چنين ظرفي 
بند رخت تاشو
تکه‌هاي مواد اوليه ظرف وارد غذا مي‌شود. پس موقع پخت‌وپز حتما و فقط از قاشق‌هاي چوبي و يا قاشق‌هايي که براي اينگونه ظروف ساخته شده، استفاده کرده و هرگز اجسام 

تيز و برنده را به کار نبريد.

همچنين به ياد داشته باشيد وقتي ظروف تفلون مورد نظر خود را خريداري کرديد، بايد اول ظرف را با مايع ظرفشويي و آب ولرم بشوئيد و سطح داخل آن را با روغن چرب کرده 

و چندين ساعت بگذاريد بماند و سپس از آن براي تهيه غذا استفاده کنيد.

بازسازي ظروف تفلون؛ خوب است يا بد؟
فلاسک چای
متاسفانه هنوز هم شاهديم بعضي از فروشگاه‌ها اقدام به گرفتن ظروف تفلون کهنه و تعمير و بازسازي آنها مي‌کنند. اما اگر شما هم اين کار را انجام مي‌دهيد از ما به شما 

نصيحت، هيچ‌وقت براي صرفه‌جويي و کمتر شدن هزينه خانواده اقدام به چنين کاري نکنيد چون موادي که براي بازسازي تفلون استفاده مي‌شود مورد تائيد سازمان بهداشت نيست 

و براي سلامتي همه افراد خانواده بسيار مضر است.

همچنين فراموش نکنيد که ظروف تفلون را نبايد روي حرارت زياد قرار دهيد چون بخاري که از اينگونه ظروف متصاعد مي‌شود بسيار خطرناک است. علاوه بر اين، سطح همه 

ظروف تفلون نيز پس از مدتي استفاده تغيير رنگ و شکل خواهد داد و در اينصورت نيز نبايد از آن‌ها استفاده کنيد.

بادبزن باربیکیو

----------


## kasiri01

صنایع دستی يا کاردستي نوعي کار است که در آن لوازم تزئيني و کاربردي تنها با استفاده از دست يا ابزار ساده ساخته مي‌شود. 

معمولاً

انگشتر فیروزه زنانه
اين کلمه به روش‌هاي سنتي ساختن کالاها اطلاق مي‌گردد. استادکاري مخصوص هر يک از اين موارد مهم‌ترين ملاک است. چنين چيزهايي




اغلب از لحاظ فرهنگي يا مذهبي فوق‌العاده هستند. لوازمي که به صورت توليد انبوه يا با ماشين آلات مختلف ساخته مي‌شوند جزء صنايع



دستي نيستند.




مي‌توان ويژگي‌هاي زير را براي محصولات دست ساخته قايل شد:




1_ انجام قسمتي از مراحل اساسي توليد توسط دست، ابزار و وسايل دستي. براي توليد هريك از فرآورده‌هاي دستي مراحل متعددي طي


مي‌شود ولي انجام كليه‌ي اين مراحل به وسيله‌ي دست و ابزار و وسايل دستي الزامي نبوده و چنان‌چه تنها قسمتي از مراحل اساسي توليد به


اين طريق انجام شود، محصول توليد شده با توجه به مواردي كه در تعريف ذكر شد، صنايع‌دستي محسوب مي‌شود.



2_ حضور مؤثر و خلاق انسان در توليد و شكل بخشيدن به محصولات ساخته شده و امكان ايجاد تنوع و پياده كردن طرح‌هاي مختلف در


مرحله‌ي ساخت اين‌گونه فرآورده‌ها.
چگونه سنگ فیروزه را زنده کنیم


3_ تأمين قسمت عمده‌ي مواد اوليه‌ي مصرفي از منابع داخلي.



4_ داشتن بار فرهنگي(استفاده از طرح‌هاي اصيل، بومي و سنتي).



5 _ عدم همانندي و تشابه فرآورده‌هاي توليدي با يكديگر.



6_ عدم نياز به سرمايه‌گذاري زياد در مقايسه با ساير رشته‌هاي صنعتي.



7 _ دارا بودن ارزش افزوده‌ي زياد در مقايسه با صنايع ديگر.



8 _ قابليت ايجاد و توسعه در مناطق مختلف(شهر، روستا و حتي در جوامع عشايري).



9_ قابليت انتقال تجربيات و رموز و فنون توليدي به صورت سينه به سينه و يا طبق روش استاد و شاگردي.




آنچه مقوله? صنايع دستي را از هنر کاردستي متمايز مي‌سازد، هدف از ساخته آنهاست. صنايع دستي لوازمي هستند که قرار است مورد


استفاده قرار گرفته و کهنه، پوسيده و غيره شوند. مورد استفاده آن‌ها بيش از يک تزئين ساده‌است. صنايع دستي اغلب کارهاي فرهنگي و


رسومي تري تلقي مي‌شوند زيرا به عنوان بخشي از ملزومات زندگي روزمره مطرح هستند. درحالي که هنر و کاردستي بيشتر يک فعاليت


سرگرمي گونه و يک ارائه بي نقص از يک تکنيک خلاقيت است. از جنبه‌هاي عملي انواع مختلف صنايع دستي به دليل شباهت مورد استفاده


همپوشاني زيادي دارند.


?? ژوئن روز جهاني صنايع دستي است.
سنگ فیروزه اصل

در سازمان جهاني يونسکو ??? صنعت دستي ثبت شده‌است.


??? صنعت دستي متعلق به کشور ايران است که از اين تعداد ??? صنعت متعلق به شهر اصفهان مي‌باشد.


در ايران سازمان ميراث فرهنگي متولي اين بخش مي‌باشد.




صنايع دستي معروف ايراني:


گليم، فرش، گبه، قلمزني، شيشه‌گري، منبت کاري، مينا کاري، سفال، چوب، خاتم کاري، مليله دوزي و …

جنبش هنر و صنايع دستي در غرب


جنبش هنر و صنايع دستي در اواخر قرن ?? به صورت اصلاحات طراحي و جنبش‌هاي اجتماعي در اروپا، آمريکاي شمالي و استراليا


آغاز شد و تا امروز ادامه دارد. حاميان آن با آرمان‌هاي بنيانگذاران جنبش مانند ويليام موريس و جان روس کين، که پيشنهاد کردند در


جوامع قبل از صنعتي مانند اروپاي قرون وسطي، مردم به تحقق بخشيدن از طريق فرايند خلاق صنايع دستي رسيده‌اند. اين امر در تضاد با


چيزي بود که به عنوان اثرات بيگانه کار صنعتي تلقي مي‌شد.


میناکاری
اين فعاليت‌ها صنايع دستي ناميده مي‌شدند زيرا بسياري از آن‌ها در حرفه صنفي تخصص داشتند.

 نوجوانان به شاگردي استاد کار مي‌کردند

فیروزه
و مهارت‌هاي خود را در مدت چند سال در ازاي دستمزدهاي پايين پرورش مي‌دادند. زماني که آموزش آن‌ها تکميل شد، آن‌ها به خوبي تجهيز


شده بودند تا براي خود تجارت کنند و زندگي خود را با مهارتي که مي‌توانند مستقيماً درون جامعه مبادله شود، و اغلب براي کالاها و


خدمات، به دست آورند. انقلاب صنعتي و افزايش بهره‌وري فرايندهاي توليد به تدريج بسياري از نقش‌هاي هنرمندان حرفه‌اي را کاهش يا


حذف کرده‌است، و امروزه بسياري از صنايع دستي به‌طور فزاينده‌اي شاهد رکود هستند، به خصوص هنگامي که ديگر به عنوان يک


سرگرمي، هنر مردمي و گاهي حتي هنر زيبا ديده مي‌شود.


فیروزه کوبی شمایی


صنايع‌دستي و تحولات فن‌آوري


هرچند كه ثبات تكنيك و اتكاء فوق‌العاده به نيروي بدني صنعت‌گر، از مهم‌ترين خصوصيات صنايع‌دستي و روستايي است، با اين حال انواع


ابزار و روش توليد نيز در مدت طولاني ثابت نبوده و تا حدود زيادي از تحولات فني و صنعتي تبعيت مي‌كند. البته تحول و دگرگوني در ابزار


و شيوه‌هاي توليد، بسياري از محصولات را به‌تدريج از محدوده‌ي صنايع‌دستي خارج ساخته به‌نحوي كه امروزه ادامه‌ي توليد و مصرف


آن‌ها فقط به‌شكل فرآورده‌هاي صنعتي امكان‌پذير است ولي در عين‌حال نمي‌توان منكر اين واقعيت شد كه استفاده از ابزار جديد و مواد


مرغوب به‌عنوان دستاورد پيشرفت‌هاي صنعتي، كمك شاياني به شكوفايي رشته‌هاي موجود صنايع‌دستي كرده و حتي در مواردي به دوام و


بقاء آن نيز كمك كرده است.


در نتيجه‌ي اختراع بعضي ابزار و وسايل جديد، قسمت‌هايي از مراحل آماده كردن مواد اوليه، ساخت و يا تكميل محصولات دستي به‌تدريج


از صورت دستي خارج شده و توسط دستگاه‌ها يا ماشين‌هاي مختلف انجام مي‌گيرد. البته اين امر تا آن‌جا قابل قبول است كه موجب تغيير


ماهيت محصولات دستي و تبديل آن به يك كالاي ماشيني نشود و در اين‌جاست كه موضوع فن‌آوري قابل انطباق با صنايع‌دستي مطرح


مي‌شود.




ذكر مثال‌هايي مي‌تواند به روشن شدن بيشتر موضوع كمك كند:


_ براي توليد محصولات سفال و سراميك روش معمول آن است كه ابتدا خاك رس را در حوضچه‌هايي با صرف وقت و زحمت زياد، تبديل


به گِل كرده و پس از ورز دادن به كمك پا، محور زيرين چرخ سفال‌گري را به حركت درآورده و گِل را روي صفحه‌ي فوقاني چرخ مزبور به


كمك دست شكل مي‌دهند، بنابراين كار صنعت‌گر با شكل دادن به گِل و به كمك چرخ سفال‌گري آغاز شده و با نقاشي، لعاب‌كاري و پخت


اشيا در درون كوره پايان مي‌پذيرد. در حالي‌كه امروزه آماده‌سازي گل با استفاده از دستگاه‌هايي به نام «فيلتر پرس» و «پاكميل» انجام


مي‌گيرد.

تفاوت فیروزه کرمان و نیشابور


توليد گِل مورد مصرف در سفال‌گري و سراميك‌سازي با استفاده از دستگاه‌هايي به‌نام فيلتر پرس و پاكميل نسبت به روش سنتي آن مزايايي

سوغات اصفهان
به‌شرح زير دارد:


1_ افزايش مقدار گِل آماده‌ي مصرف تا ميزان چند برابر در هر نوبت كار همراه با كاهش قيمت تمام‌شده‌ي آن.


2_ بهبود كيفيت گِل مصرفي از نظر نداشتن ناخالصي و هم‌چنين نداشتن حباب هوا كه در نهايت موجب افزايش كيفيت محصولات توليدي


نيز مي‌شود.


3_ صرفه‌جويي در وقت و نيز كمك به تأمين سلامت صنعت‌گران به علت عدم تماس مداوم با گِل و رطوبت به‌ويژه در فصل زمستان.

فیروزه کوبی در منزل

علل استفاده از فن‌آوري (ابزار و وسايل ماشيني) در رشته‌هاي صنايع‌دستي:


1_ از بين بردن بيگاري، فعاليت‌هاي سخت بدني و كارهاي غيرتخصصي.


2_ افزايش ميزان توليد.


3_ تقليل برخي از هزينه‌هاي توليد و در نهايت كاهش قيمت تمام‌شده‌ي محصول توليدي.

سوغات اصفهان
4_ ايجاد استاندارد در قسمت‌هايي از توليدات صنايع‌دستي.


بنابر جهات و دلايل فوق امروزه استفاده از ماشين‌آلات (به‌ويژه در مرحله‌ي آماده‌سازي مواد اوليه) تا حدّ مجاز پذيرفته شده ولي براي حفظ


اصالت و ويژگي‌هاي صنايع‌دستي ضرورت دارد هم‌چنان قسمتي از مراحل اساسي توليد (تا حدود 50 درصد آن) با دست انجام شود


شهر اصفهان از شهرهای مهم گردشگری در ایران به‌شمار می‌رود که همه ساله تعداد زیادی مسافر و گردشگر را پذیرا است. این شهر مانند شهرهای دیگر ایران دارای سوغات به خصوصی است.


خوراکی
گز، پولکی و نبات از شیرینی‌های سوغاتی شهر اصفهان است، مهمترین غذای محلی اصفهان نیز بریانی نام دارد که خوراکی گوشتی و بسیار چرب بوده و در بیشتر نقاط شهر می‌توان آن را تهیه کرد.


میناکاری، میناگری یا میناسازی هنری است که سابقه‌ای در حدود پنج هزار سال دارد و از صنایع دستی محسوب می‌شود. امروزه این هنر بیشتر بر روی مس انجام می‌شود ولی می‌توان بر روی طلا و نقره نیز آن را به عمل آورد. طلا تنها فلزی است که به هنگام ذوب شدن مینا اکسید نمی‌شود از اینرو امکان اجرای طرحی همراه با جزئیات و با شباهت هر چه تمامتر بر روی مینا را ایجاد می‌کند در حالی که میناهای مسین و نقره‌ای چنین کیفیتی را ندارند. مینای کار شده بر روی طلا هنر صائبین ساکن شهر اهواز است و به طلای صبّی شهرت دارد. شکل‌گیری مینا نیز از ترکیب اکسیدهای فلزات و چند گونه نمک در مجاورت حرارت بالا(۷۵۰ تا ۸۵۰ درجه سانتی گراد) می‌باشد که رنگ‌ها در طول زمان و بر اساس دما به وجود می‌آیند. امروزه در ایران کانون تولید ظروف میناکاری شهر اصفهان و جواهرات مینا کاری شهر اهواز می‌باشد و استادان برجسته‌ای در تولید آثار مینا مشغول به فعالیت هستند.


مینا کاری در لغت
نزدیک‌ترین معنای لغوی برای مینا به معنی آسمان آبی است.
تشخیص ظروف مسی اصل
مینا کاری هنری است که طرح‌های متفاوتی که معمولاً با قلم سفید است بر روی ظروف مسی، نقره‌ای و طلایی نقش می‌شود. رنگ زمینهٔ زیر نقوش معمولاً به رنگ‌های آبی، سبز و گاهی قرمز می‌باشد که اگر به چشم هنر به داخل ظروف منقوش مینا بنگریم یادآور پهنای زیبای آبی آسمان باشد. شاید به همین خاطر است که اسم این هنر را مینا کاری نامیده‌اند.

خاتم کاری
پیشینه
میناکاری هنری با پیشینه‌ای در حدود پنج هزار سال است که برای زیبایی بخشیدن زیور آلات و ظروف مختلف استفاده می‌شده‌است. این هنر ترکیبی از آتش و خاک است که با هنر نقاشی آمیخته می‌گردد و نقش‌های زیبایی را می‌آفریند. به گفته برخی کارشناسان و در پی تطبیق دادن میناکاری‌های بیزانس با آثار ایرانی، این هنر در ایران شکل گرفته و سپس به دیگر کشورها رفته‌است. البته در اروپا آثاری باستانی یافت شده که پیشینه‌ای بسیار طولانی دارند. برای نمونه شش انگشتر طلا مربوط به سیزده سده پیش از میلاد در قبرس یافت شده که نمونه‌ای از میناکاری مرصع می‌باشند.[۲] همچنین مجسمه معروف زئوس که در یونان پیدا شده مربوط به پانصد سال پیش از میلاد می‌باشد.
انگشتر فیروزه مردانه
همچنین در مورد لعاب شیشه‌ای مینا بر روی فلز؛ و در کاوش‌هایی که در نهاوند صورت گرفت یک جفت گوشواره طلا به دست آمده‌است که سبک زرگری آن به سده هفتم تا هشتم پیش از میلاد مربوط می‌باشد.

یکی از این نمونه‌های قدیمی بازوبندی از طلا به همراه میناکاری‌های تزیین شده بر روی آن است که مربوط به دوران هخامنشیان می‌باشد. در حال حاضر این اثر باستانی در موزه ویکتوریا و آلبرت لندن نگهداری می‌شود.
تشخیص فیروزه اصل
اوج هنری این هنر در دوره سلجوقیان بوده که تهیه ظروف برنجی و میناکاری مرسومیت داشته‌است و این آثار به کشورهای همسایه نیز فرستاده می‌شده‌است. یکی از نمونه‌های ارزشمند این دوره «سینی آلب ارسلان» است که میناکاری بر روی نقره است و در موزه صنایع ظریفه بوستون نگهداری می‌شود. این اثر توسط استادی به نام «حسن الکاشانی» ساخته شده و نامش با خط کوفی بر روی آن حک شده‌است.

بشقاب‌های ساسانی که در ارمنستان کشف شده در موزه هنرهای اسلامی برلین و در موزه متروپولیتن نیویورک نگهداری می‌شوند، نمونه‌های از آثار باستانی میناکاری ایرانی می‌باشند.[۳] همچنین در موزه آرمیتاژ سن پترزبورگ و موزه‌های انگلستان و فرانسه نیز آثار دیگری از میناکاری ایرانی موجود می‌باشد.
قلم زنی
انواع میناکاری
مینا به لحاظ روش تولید به دو دسته تقسیم می‌شود:

۱) مینای خانه‌بندی
۲) مینای نقاشی
مینای خانه‌بندی:
مینای خانه‌بندی شیوه‌ای قدیمی است که به «مینای سیمی» نیز معروف است از مفتول‌های بسیار نازک استفاده می‌شود. مفتول‌ها را به شکل دلخواه درمی‌آورند و با چسب روی قطعه کار قرار داده با یک لعاب شیشه‌ای روی آن را می‌پوشانند. سپس آن را در داخل کوره‌ای با حدود ۱۰۰۰ درجه حرارت قرار می‌دهند و مفتول‌ها به قطعه کار جوش می‌خورند. در مرحله بعد رنگ‌های مخصوص میناکاری را که به شکل پودر می‌باشند را بر روی سطح کار پر می‌کنند. بعد از آنکه سطح کار یکسان و هموار شد آن را به مدت ۳ دقیقه در داخل کوره‌ای با حرارتی حدود ۱۰۰۰ درجه قرار می‌دهند.[۵] مفتول‌های با برنجی بعد از قرا گرفتن در کوره سیاه می‌شوند و باید با اسیدکاری رنگشان به حالت نخستین بازگردد. مینای خانه بندی در اصفهان و تهران رایج بوده ولی در حال حاضر تنها کارگاه آموزشی مینای خانه بندی در پژوهشکده میراث فرهنگی است که این هنر را آموزش می‌دهد. «مینای سیاه» یک گونه از «مینای خانه‌بندی» به‌شمار می‌آید که به «مینای صائبین» نیز معروف است. این شیوه میناکاری به‌طور عمده در جنوب کشور و به ویژه در اهواز انجام می‌شود.[۶]
تشخیص ظروف مسی تقلبی
مینای نقاشی: روشی که امروزه در اصفهان مرسوم است به این صورت که نقش‌های مینا بر روی لعابی شفاف شکل می‌گیرد. بدین منظور و برای میناکاری، ابتدا استادی مسگر یا دواتگر می‌بایست که شیئ مربوطه را بر اساس طرح مورد نظر بسازد و سپس استادی میناکار روی آن را لعاب سفید رنگ بدهد. مرحله لعاب دهی سه یا چهار بار انجام می‌گیرد و هر بار نیز همراه با قرار گرفتن در کوره با ۷۰۰ درجه گرما هست تا رنگ لعاب ثابت شود. سپس نقاشی روی این جسم سفیدرنگ انجام می‌شود و دوباره شی به کوره می‌رود تا در درجه‌ای در حدود ۴۰۰ تا ۵۰۰ درجه پخته شده و رنگ‌ها به شکل دلخواه در آیند. هم‌اکنون از رنگ‌های شیمیایی در نقاشی شی استفاده می‌گردد حال آنکه در گذشته رنگ‌های بکار گرفته شده گیاهی یا معدنی بودند. شفافیت مینا نیز از وجود اکسید قلع بدست می‌آید؛ ولی در مینای منقوش که در زمان قدیم معمول بود و امروزه استادعلیرضاپروازی در میناکاری به کار می‌بندد ابتدا ماده لعابین را که از سیلیس و زنگارهای فلزات بدست می‌آید به صورت گرد درآورده وبا قلع کدر می‌کنند آنگاه حرارت می‌دهند تا مینای کدر به فلز جوش داده می‌شود و آنگاه بر این زمینه طرح مورد نظر به رنگ‌های آبگینه‌ای رسم و سپس ذوب می‌شود.

تشخیص خاتم کاری اصلی
ابزار کار
ابزارهای مورد نیاز برای ساخت ظروف مینا:[۷]
خواص انگشتر فیروزه

ورقه (طلا، نقره، مس، ورشو، آهن و برنج) به جهت چکش خواری بیشتر واکسید نشدن در دمای ذوب مینا بیشتر از طلای ناب استفاده می‌شد.
هاون
ماده آبگینه‌ای مینا
کاغذ کپی
چکش
سندان
گیره
اره کمانی و اره فلز بر
قیچی فلز بر
قلم مو
رنگ (گیاهی، معدنی یا فلزی) که در مینای اصیل میناهای رنگین پودر شده که دمای ذوب نسبتاً پایینی از مینای زیرین دارند.
کوره
سیلیس، کربنات، سدیم، پتاسیم، آهک و قلعوسرب نیز از مواد شیمیایی مورد نیاز می‌باشند.
رنگ‌ها از ترکیب مواد شیمیایی متفاوتی بدست می‌آیند به این ترتیب که رنگ زرد از ترکیب آهن، اکسید کروم و قلع و رنگ قرمز با اضافه کردن براکس به کربنات سدیموترکیبات طلا و همچنین رنگ سبز از ترکیب کردن کرومات سرب با مس بدست می‌آید.
انگشتر فیروزه
۱۰ نکته کلیدی برای شناخت مینای مرغوب با زیر ساخت فلز
زیرساخت مینا باید یک‌نواخت و یک‌تکه بوده و فاقد قسمت‌های زائد و اضافی باشد. لبه‌های زیرساخت باید عاری از رنگ سبز و سطح آن‌ها بدون تَرک بوده و تیز و برنده نباشد. سطح اتکای ظرف، کاملاً صاف و یک‌دست باشد. لعاب مینا باید فاقد ترک، پریدگی، پوسته، حباب، سوراخ و زبری باشد و غلظت آن به‌گونه‌ای باشد که در همه قسمت‌ها یکسان بوده و دارای نقاط برجسته‌تر در سطح شیء نباشد. سطح ظرف مینا باید از درخشندگی کافی برخوردار باشد. شفافیت، براق بودن و صیقلی بودن ظروف مینا، نشان‌دهنده استفاده از رنگ مرغوب و خوب پخته شدن آن‌ها در کوره است ولی اگر هنگام دست کشیدن بر روی ظروف زبری و ناصافی احساس شد، نشانه کیفیت نامناسب آن‌ها است. ضخامت رنگ در نقاشی و تزئین مینا یک‌نواخت باشد و رنگ‌های به‌کار رفته در مرزِ طرح‌ها، درهم ادغام نشده و هماهنگ باشد. نقوش باید اصالت ایرانی داشته و در رنگ‌گذاری، طرح اصلی حفظ شده و قلم‌گیری با نهایت دقت انجام شده باشد. پرداز طرح‌ها و نقش‌ها بایستی تمیز و با ظرافت کار شده باشد. پشت ظرف باید دارای لعاب مرغوب و با کیفیت و بدون زدگی و تَرک باشد. اگر بر روی رنگ یا لعاب داخل ظروف ترک‌خوردگی مشاهده کردید، نشان‌دهنده سوخته شدن ظرف در حین کوره‌کاری است. اثر مینای اصیل و مرغوب باید دارای رقم بوده، نام هنرمند، تاریخ و محل ساخت نیز بر روی آن حک شده باشد.
صنایع دستی اصفهان

----------


## armani12

بازیافت به زبان ساده
در مجموعه ی پندار پلیمر پیشرو سعی ام را براین گذاشتم تا شما دوست عزیز را با کاربازیافت پلاستیک ها و تاثیر آن بر زندگی (اقتصادی و...) آشنا کنم . قبل ازاینکه بخواهم در مورد بازیافت صحبت کنم لازم است یادآوری کنم کسی نمی تواند منکر جایگاه پلاستیک ها درزندگی روزمره ما شود. کافیست نگاهی به اطرافتان بیاندازید تا با بنده هم نظرشوید از لوازم منزل و صنعتی و ساختمانی و هر جا را که نگاه می کنیم مملو از پلاستیک است. 
شیرینگ
پلاستیک ها این مصنوعات دوست داشتنی به علت قیمت ارزان ،شکل پذیری فوق العاده و خواص منحصر به فرد هر روز بیشتر و بیشتر جای خودشون را در زندگی ما باز می کنند. نمی دانم یادتان هست یا نه ولی همین بیست ،سی سال قبل اکثر لوازم اتاق خودروی شما از لوازم فلزی بود ولی در حال حاضر تا حد ممکن پلاستیک جایگزین شده است (این شامل دیگر صنایع هم می شود .) مزیت های فراوان پلاستیک ( که همگی کم و بیش می دانیم) باعث شد انفجاری در تولید و مصرف این کالا به وجود بیاید که زندگی را برای ما راحت تر کند . ولی همین پلاستیک دوست داشتنی کم کم باعث دردسرشد . الان برایتان توضیح می دهم : بنابراظهارات مدیرکنترل تولید شرکت های صنایع و پتروشیمی تولید محصولات پتروشیمی در سال 95 چیزی حدود 55 میلیون تن بوده است . و تقریبا هرساله 10 درصد به این تولید اضافه می شود . از این میزان نزدیک به 200 تن سهم پلاستیک هاست ( به نقل از روزنامه همشهری) حال تصور فرمایید این مقدارپلاستیک درسال وارد بازارکشورمی شود تبدیل به محصول می شود در خانه و زندگی من و شما استفاده می شود . مقداری ازآنها که قابلیت استفاده بیشتر ازیک باررا دارند نگه داشته می شوند و الباقی دور ریخته می شود ! (البته همین هایی هم که نگه داشته ایم کمی دیرتر به سرنوشت دیگر پلاستیک ها دچار می شوند.) بگذریم ازاینکه دیگر محصولات پتروشیمی هم آلاینده گی بیشتری نسبت به پلاستیک ها نداشته باشند کمتر مضر نیستند در جای دیگر راجع به این موضوع توضیح خواهم داد. حال سرنوشت این پلاستیک دور ریخته شده چه می شود ؟ جالب است بدانید تنها 9% این پلاستیک ها شانس بازیافت و برگشت به صنعت را دارند الباقی با سوء مدیریت ( هم ازطرف خودما هم از طرف مسئولین ) یا در طبیعت رها شده یا در بهترین حالت سوزانده می شود که مضرات سوزاندن را شما بهتر ازمن میدانید. حتما درتابلوهای تبلیغاتی خیابانها دیده و یا شنیده اید چقدر زمان برای از بین رفتن یک پلاستیک لازم است .
بازیافت پلاستیک
تحقیق د راین مورد را به عهده ی خودتان می گذارم.! از اینکه این پلاستیک که برای رفاه و راحتی من و شما درست شده چه بلایی بر سرخاک می آورد و چه سرعتی به روند فرسایش خاک می دهد و فرسایش خاک چه آسیب هایی که به زندگی ما نمیزند بحث دیگریست . من نمیدانم چه برسر ما و مسئولین ما آمده است که با دست خودمان این بلاها را سرخودمان می آوریم . فکر می کنم کم و بیش به اهمیت موضوع پی بردیم یا به بیانی دیگر درد را شناختیم . حال چاره چیست ؟ قبل ازاینکه درمورد علاج این دردهمگانی صحبت کنم لازم میدانم به مساله ای اشاره کنم که دغدغه امروزه ایرانیان است. اقتصاد واشتغال : با توضیحاتی که درادامه می دهم می خواهم با یک تیر چند نشان بزنم هم چاره ای برای جنایتی که درحق خودمان و طبیعتمان و زندگیمان میکنیم ارائه دهم و هم جماعتی مشغول به کارشوند وهم ازهدررفتن سرمایه سرشاری که ازوجود آن بی اطلاع هستیم جلوگیری کنم. حتما کلمه ی طلای کثیف به گوشتان خورده و شاید دردایره لغتتان هم باشد و جاهایی ازاین کلمه استفاده کرده اید اما چرا به پسماندها طلای کثیف می گویند؟ برای فهم بهتر مطلب لازم است به صورت خیلی مختصر درمورد پسماند ها توضیح بدهم . پسماند و زباله شامل دو گروه خشک و تر می شود : پسماند تربرای تولید کود کمپست مناسب است و پسماند خشک شامل پلاستیک ها ،فلزات و... می شود. قسمتی از پسماند خشک قابلیت بازیافت دارند و قسمتی باید از بین بروند( زباله سوزی ،تولید برق و...) در مورد تولید کود کمپست توضیحات مفصلی وجود دارد که در آینده به آن خواهم پرداخت فقط به این نکته توجه فرمایید در تولید کود کمپست از چه چیزی به عنوان مواد اولیه استفاده می کنیم و کسب درآمد می کنیم .اما بخش اعظمی از زباله خشک شامل پلاستیک ها می شود. 
رول شیرینگ
می خواهم کمی شما را با دنیای پلاستیک ها آشنا کنم . سعی می کنم ازبه کاربردن کلمات تخصصی پرهیز کنم ولی در موارد اضطراری چاره ای ندارم پوزش بنده را بپذیرید. پلاستیک ها به دو دسته کلی تقسیم می شوند: پلاستیک هایی که دراثرحرارت ازبین می روند ( دسته ماهیتابه برای مثال) پلاستیک هایی که با اعمال حرارت تغییر شکل می دهند ولی تغییر ماهیت نمی دهند ( انواع ظروف پلاستیکی مثل 20لیتری و...) دسته دوم قابلیت بازیافت را دارا می باشند . آنچه در مورد بازیافت پلاستیک ها لازم است بدانید این است که لفظ پلاستیک یک لفظ کلی درمورد تعدادی زیادی پلیمراست که هر کدام ماهیت و خواص منحصربه خود را دارد. برای فهم بهتر فلزات مثال خوبی هستند . وقتی ازکلمه فلزاستفاده میکنیم منظور می تواند فولاد ، مس و آلومینیوم باشد . منظور از پلاستیک هم می تواند پلی اتیلن ، پلی پروپلین ، پی وی سی ، ای بی اس و.... باشد . برای باریافت پلاستیک ها ابتدا باید آنها را خردکنیم و شستشو بدهیم . بگذارید بازیافت یک ظرف 20 لیتری را توضیح بدهم : تصور بفرمایید حجمی ازپلاستیک را برای بازیافت دراختیاردارید ابتدا 20لیتری و همجنس هایش را جدا می کنیم سپس آن را خرد کرده و شستشو می دهیم و درنهایت خشک می کنیم . تصور کنید همراه این 20 لیتری مقداری چوب وارد سیستم شستشو ما بشود (می توانید خطاهای انسانی را دلیل این اتفاق در نظر بگیرید.) از آنجا که 20لیتری ما چگالی کمتری نسبت به آب دارد ( روی آب شناور می ماند) و چوب نیزهمین خاصیت را دارد بنابراین با شستشو نمی توانیم چوب را از 20لیتری جدا کنیم . پس راه حل این مشکل چیست ؟ برای برطرف کردن این مشکل از بازیافت حرارتی استفاده می کنیم .
دستگاه تولید لیوان کاغذی
بازیافت حرارتی توسط عملیات گرانول کردن انجام می شود . گرانول کردن توسط یک دستگاه اکسترودر ، خنک کننده و خردکننده انجام می شود. هر پلاستیکی در یک بازه دمایی خاص خمیر می شود( دقت کنید که خمیر شدن با ذوب شدن متفاوت است) مثلا 20لیتری داستان ما دردمای حدود 150درجه سانتیگراد خمیر می شود با تنظیم دمای دستگاه روی این عدد 20 لتیری خمیر شده و این خمیر ازلایه های توری مانند مش های ( اندازه سوراخ های توری ) متفاوت عبور داده می شود . با این کا رچه اتفاقی می افتد؟ چوب که خمیر نمی شود پشت توری گیر می کند وهمچنین اگراحیانا پلاستیک از جنس دیگری هم باشد و دمای خمیر شدن متفاوتی هم داشته باشد ( بطری آب معدنی) از 20 لیتری جدا می شود . این خمیر را سرد و دانه بندی میکینیم و درآخر بسته بندی می شود . بازیافت تمام شد. چند نکته که مهم است بدانید و به سرفصل این قسمت مربوط است را برایتان بازگو می کنم : در یک کارخانه شستشو نزدیک به 10 نفر برای جداسازی و اپراتوری دستگاه لازم است . 
فویل آلومینیوم روی گاز
برای یک کارگاه گرانول 2 نفر کارگر لازم است. این افراد به صورت مستقیم مشغول به کار می شوند شما مشاغل غیر مستقیم را هم در نظر بگبربد . این توضیحات در مورد یک نمونه پلاستیک 20لیتری بوده. تعداد پلاستیک های موجود را در نظر بگیرید برای هرکدام همین تعداد نیروی انسانی لازم است .( مثلا فیلم پی ای که در اصطلاح روزمره به آن نایلون می گویند شامل قطعات پلاستیکی خودرو و... می باشد .) بگذارید در مورد درآمد کار هم توضیح بدم . از آنجایی که مجال برای توضیح همه پلاستیک ها نیست پس همان قیمت 20لیتری داستان خودمان را برایتان بگویم : این 20لیتری قبل از اینکه شسته شود هرکیلو بین 400 تا 1000 تومان ارزش دارد ، بعد از خرد و شسته شدن ارزشش به 1400 تا 2000 تومان می رسد و بعد ازگرانول کردن به 1800 تا 2700 تومان ( قیمت ها مربوط به امروز 13/6/96 است) هر کارگاه معمولی می تواند ماهانه حداقل 20تن تبدیل انجام دهد . محاسبه درآمد با خودتان . حالا که با اشتغال پذیری بالای این صنعت و درآمد خیلی خوب آن آشنا شدید جای تعجب ندارد که چرا این صنعت آنقدر محجورمانده است ؟! برایتان این سوال پیش نمی آید که چرا این طلای کثیف را به جای بازگرداندن به چرخه صنعت ، ایجاد ثروت بلای جان خودمان ، محیط زیستمان و خاکمان کرده ایم ؟ مشکل ازعدم آگاهی خودمان است . بحث درمورد زباله و پسماند و پلاستیک خیلی خیلی گسترده ترازاین مطالب ارائه شده است . سعی کردم با زبان ساده و خودمانی شما را با این صنعت و رفع مضراتی که می تواند داشته باشد و درآمد زایی و اشتغال زایی که دارد آشنا کنم . امید است واقع شده باشد .
گرانول بازیافتی
حداقل امکانات مورد نیاز جهت راه اندازی
کارگاه گرانول پلاستیک (بازیافت پلاستیک)
 دستگاه گرانول ساز با ظرفیت 120 کیلوگرم در ساعت
 دستگاه کندور ساز (در صورت بازیافت نایلون و مشماء)
 سوله به مساحت حداقل 50 مترمربع (ماشین آلات فضای 10*3 مترمربع اشغال می کنند)
 برق 3 فاز بالای 50آمپر
کپسول گاز (ماهانه 2 عدد مصرف می شود)
آب در ماه حدود 100 لیتر



  مشخصات دستگاه گرانول ساز دو مرحله ای: مشخصات تیپ A :
قدرت موتور : 60HP
تعویض فیلتر : اتوماتیک
طول سیلندر : 300Cm
خرد کن : پنوماتیک
مجهز به : اینورتور , کاز گیر , تابلو برق کره ای
دو مرحله فیلترسیون
قابلیت گرانول کردن انواع مواد پلاستیکی حتی مواد کثیف



گرانول پلیمری چیست ؟
نایلون شیرینگ
گرانول اسم پلیمر خاصی نیست, به نوعی از شکل پلیمر بدست آمده در پتروشیمی که بصورت دانه بوده و برای مصارف و کاربردها باید ذوب و شکل دهی شود گرانول میگویند.

یا به تعریفی دیگر , گرانولهای پلاستیک گلوله های کوچکی از پلاستیک هستند که داخل دستگاههای مختلف شکل دهی پلاستیک ریخته شده و به انواع مختلف قطعات تبدیل میشوند.

در واقع وقتی پلیمر تولید میشود در دستگاه اکسترودر ذوب شده و در سر اکسترودر یک کاتر یا هر چیزی شبیه آن پلیمر خروجی را مرتباً قطع میکند و گرانول تولید می شود. همه مواد پلیمری بسته به کاربرد و میزان ویسکوزیته و عوامل دیگر مثل نوع پلیمریزاسیون و... میتوانند تبدیل به گرانول شوند. ولی اگر شرایط پلیمریزاسیون و عوامل دیگر پیچیده باشد پلیمر بصورت پودر یا محلول یا ... تولید میشود.

یکی از رو به گسترش ترین و مهمترین بخش های صنعت پلاستیک بخش بازیافت ضایعات پلاستیک به گرانول های قابل استفاده مجدد برای سایر تولید کنندگان می باشد، چرا که مواد اولیه این صنعت ( بازیافت مواد پلیمری ) لاستیک های فرسوده و دپو شده در مناطق کشور بوده که به فراوانی در ایران یافت می شوند و سالیانه چندین هزار تن به حجم آنها اضافه می گردد. همچنین محصول تولید شده این ماشین آلات، ماده اولیه صنایع بسیاری مانند تولید انواع کف پوش ها، انواع تقویت کننده ها و جایگزین در رنگها، آسفالت، بتن، همچنین به عنوان سوخت اصلی کوره، ماده اولیه لاستیک سازی و ... می باشد و کاربرد بسیار در داخل و خارج از کشور دارد.
مواد پلاستیک

تهیه یک گرانول یکدست و با کیفیت که باعث افت کیفیت محصول نگردد ومشکلات فرایندی وکیفی برای مصرف کننده به همراه نداشته باشد همواره از مهمترین نگرانی های فعالان صنعت بازیافت است

نکته : بعضی از پلیمرها پس از چند بار ذوب و شکل دهی باز خواص خود رو حفظ میکنند. ولی بعضی از آنها مثل پلی وینیل کلراید که مصرف زیادی در پروفیل در و پنجره، سفره و انواع ورق ها، کابل ها، لوازم خانگی و... دارند پس از بازیافت خواص خود را از دست میدهند



تولید گرانول :
سیستم ماشینهای شکل دهی به پلاستیک (شامل انواع خطوط اکستروژن و تزریق و ...) بگونه ای ساخته شده اند که بهتر است مواد اولیه ورودی آنها بشکل ساچمه های کوچک پلاستیکی باشد.
سرمایه لازم برای تولید ظروف یکبار مصرف
مواد پلاستیکی بازیافتی که آسیاب شده اند و دارای شکلهای ورقه ای یا گوشه های تیز هستند نمیتوانند براحتی در قیفهای ورودی این دستگاه ها مورد استفاده قرار بگیرن و البته زمان میکس شدن هم بدلیل عدم یکنواختی اندازه آنها با مواد دیگر همیشه یک ترکیب غیر یکنواخت دارند.
چاپ نایلون
لذا مصرف کنندگان این مواد ترجیح میدهند مواد خریداری شده آنها مثل مواد اولیه نو بصورت گرانول یا همان ساچمه های کوچک پلاستیکی باشد که این کار بوسیله خطی به اسم خط تولید گرانول انجام میشود.



خط تولید گرانول به دو روش عمل میکنند:


روش اول: خطوط تولید گرانول رشته ای
تولید گرانول رشته ای که ساخت ماشین آلات آن ساده تر بوده و معمولا در ایران مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد روشی است که در آن پلاستیک پس از ذوب شدن در دستگاه اکسترودر و عبور از صافی های فلزی بشکل رشته هایی از پلاستیک مذاب در آمده و پس از عبور از یک استخر آب به داخل یک دستگاه آسیاب کوچک هدایت میشوند و پس از تکه تکه شدن خشک میشوند
چاپ نایلون بسته بندی
این روش ساده بوده اما گرانولهای تولید شده با آن شباهتی به گرانولهای مواد اولیه نو ندارد و دارای گوشه های تیز و خرده های پلاستیک هست.

خود خط نیز ثبات نداشته و رشته ها مدام قطع میشود و نیاز به اپراتور تمام وقت دارد.



روش دوم: خطوط تولید گرانول خشک
در این روش پلاستیکهای خرد شده پس از ذوب شدن در اکسترودر و عبور از صافی از سوراخهای ریزی خارج میشود و به همان شکل مذاب بوسیله ی تیغه ای که با سرعت زیاد برش میخورد. و همزمان بوسیله ی یک مکنده مکیده شده و با عبور از مسیرهای لوله ای سرد و خشک میشود. سپس با ورود به مخزن بزرگتری دچار افت فشارشده و بر اثر این افت فشار گرانولها که سنگین ترند به پایین مخزن سقوط کرده و هوا از بالای آن خارج میشود.

مواد پلاستیک pp
فرایند تولید نایلکس با دستگاه سه لایه چگونه است؟

چند سالی است که کشورهای توسعه یافته دستگاهی ساخته اند که حجم تولید را بالا میبرد و هزینه تولید نایلکس را کاهش میدهد و همواره کیفیت نایلکس را بهبود میبخشد.



فرایند تولید نایلکس با دستگاه سه لایه چگونه است؟

دستگاه های سه لایه ABA در حقیقت 2 سیلندرو ماردون دارند و در قالب به سه لایه تبدیل می شوند، در حقیقت یک سیلندر و ماردون لایه A را تشخیص می دهد و یک سیلندر و ماردون لایه B را. به صورتی که لایه درونی و بیرونی فیلم نایلکس از لایه A هست و لایه وسط فیلم که نه دیده می شود و نه لمس می شود لایه B است. فرایند سه لایه شدن و چسبیدن لایه ها به یکدیگر در قالب رخ می دهد.



چرا نایلکسی که با دستگاه سه لایه تولید می شود نسبت به نایلکس تولیدشده با دستگاه تک لایه مقاوم تر است؟
گرانول
به این دلیل که سه لایه فیلم پلی اتیلن به هم چسبیده و مقاومت عرضی و طولی فیلم نایلکس را این فرایند مقاوم می کند.

بسته بندی

مزایای دستگاه سه لایه به نسبت دستگاه تک لایه:

کیفیت فیلم تولید شده با دستگاه سه لایه به مراتب مقاوم تر از محصول تولیدشده با دستگاه تک لایه است.

حجم تولید دستگاه سه لایه خیلی بیشتر از تک لایه است که این سبب می شود هزینه تولید کاهش یابد.

در لایه وسط که همان لایه B است می توان مواد اولیه ارزانتر استفاده کرد در صورتی که هیچ لطمه ای به محصول وارد نمی شود.

محصولاتی که با دستگاه سه لایه تولید می شوند دوخت پذیری عالی دارند.

گرانول پلی اتیلن

تفاوت دستگاه سه لایه ABC با دستگاه سه لایه ABA چیست؟

دستگاه ABC سه سیلندر و ماردون دارد و قالب هم سه مسیر برای خروج مواد دارد و با این دستگاه حتی می توان داخل کیسه را یک رنگ و بیرون آن را رنگ دیگر تولید کرد
بسته بندی محصولات
دستگاه ABA دو سیلندر و ماردون دارد ولی در قالب 2 مسیر برای خروج هست که یک لایه وسط فیلم و دو لایه دیگر در اینجا تقسیم شده و لایه داخلی و خارجی فیلم را تشکیل می دهد.



قیمت دستگاه سه لایه چقدر است؟

طبیعتا به دلیل تکنولوژی متفاوت و به روز، قیمت این دستگاه گرانتر از دستگاه تک لایه است، همینطور این دستگاه قطعات بیشتری به نسبت دستگاه تک لایه دارد، قیمت این دستگاه به عوامل بسیاری بستگی دارد و همینطور کشور سازنده بسیار مهم است، در صنعت پلاستیک بهترین دستگاه ها اروپایی و بعد از آن دستگاه های تایوانی هستند و در آخر دستگاه های چینی، به همین ترتیب قیمت ماشین آلات تولید فیلم نایلکس یا نایلون از گران به ارزان است.



چه محصولاتی را می توان با این دستگاه تولید کرد؟

نایلکس شیری

نایلکس سفید یا رنگی

سفره یکبار مصرف
سود تولید لیوان کاغذی


کاربرد دستگاه کیسه ساز
جهت تولید کیسه پلاستیکی بصورت اتوماتیک قابل کاربرد است.

 ویژگیها و مزایا دستگاه کیسه ساز
 قابلیت تولید چندین سایز کیسه پلاستیکی بطور همزمان

سرعت کارکرد بسیار بالا
دارای سیستم لوبریکیشن (Lubrication) اتوماتیک
سیستم گیوتین ویژه از جنس فولاد مخصوص
دارای سیستم دوخت با استحکام بسیار بالا
دارای سیستم حفاظتی جهت جلوگیری از بروز حادثه احتمالی اپراتور و قطع اضطراری و همچنین کاور های ویژه محافظتی
دارای سیستم شمارنده تعداد پلاستیک تولید شده
دارای سیستم تولید کیسه به تعداد مورد نیاز (فقط کافیست تعداد کیسه درخواستی در سیستم توسط اپراتور وارد شود)
دارای سیستم جرقه گیر برای جلوگیری از بوجود آمدن اختلال در روند کار رول باز کن
دارای تابلو برق مجزا طرح ریتال و مجهز به HMI،PLC،Inverter
توانایی کارکرد در 3 شیفت بدون توقف
بدون لرزش و صدا های اضافی و با استهلاک بسیار کم و ساختاری بسیار مقاوم
مواد و قطعات مصرفی الکتریکی و مکانیکی (الکتروموتور و گیربکس) از نوع مرغوب
دستگاه تولید نایلون

----------


## manavi01

سنگ خارا يا گرانيت (به فرانسوي: granite) گونه‌اي سنگ آذرين دروني است. به همين دليل، بافتِ آن داراي دانه‌هاي متوسط تا درشت است و داراي کوارتز (دُرّ کوهي) 
قیمت میلگرد
و فلدسپات، ميکا، و پاره‌اي کاني‌هاي ديگر مي‌باشد. بسته به کاني‌هايِ موجود در سنگ خارا و شيمي آن، اين سنگ به رنگ‌هاي گوناگوني، از صورتي تا خاکستريِ پررنگ و حتي 

سياه، يافت مي‌شود. اين سنگ از سنگين‌ترين سنگ‌ها  به‌شمار مي‌رود.

سنگ خارا يکي از محکم‌ترين و سخت‌ترين سنگ‌ها مي‌باشد. به همين خاطر به عنوان مصالح ساختماني به صورت گسترده‌اي استفاده مي‌شود. مقاومت اين سنگ در مقابل ساييدگي 

باعث استفاده گسترده از آن در آزمايشگاه‌ها شده‌است. مقاومت و سختي بالاي اين سنگ اين امکان را فراهم مي‌کند که ورقه‌هايي به ضخامت تنها چند ميلي‌متر از اين سنگ 

ساخت.
سنگ گرانیت مروارید مشهد
لازم است ذکر شود که واژه گرانيت داراي ريشه لاتين مي‌باشد.

سنگ خارا سنگي است که از سرد شدن توده‌هاي مذاب شکل گرفته‌است. گرانيت سمبل سختي، مقاومت و دوام است. سنگ خارا به رنگهاي سفيد، خاکستري، پرتغالي، سبز، 

مشکي، قرمز و غيره ديده مي‌شوند. گرانيت‌ها نسبت به سنگهاي آهکي سخت‌تر اما يکنواخت تر هستند. سنگهايِ خارا به راحتي خش برنمي‌دارند و مقاومت آن‌ها در مقابل حرارت 

بالا مي‌باشد. گرانيت بهترين کاربرد را در سنگفرش بيروني و در مکانهايي که در معرض عبور و مرور زياد است، دارد و نيز آن را مي‌توان در نماي بيروني و سنگفرش داخلي 

ساختمان و پله‌ها استفاده نمود. اين سنگ‌ها از کشورهاي آسياي ميانه مانند هندوستان، چين، تايوان و ويتنام خريداري مي‌گردند و از کيفيت بسيار بالايي برخوردار مي‌باشند. اين 

نوع سنگ شامل ? نوع طبيعي ورنگ‌شده مي‌باشد که از انواع آن مي‌توان به سنگهايي با نام هلويي و نخودي و قرمز رنگ شده، بلک گالکسي، شانسي بلک، کارمن رد، بالتيک براون، 

مپل رد، جوپارنا، مولتي کالررد ولگابلو، بيداسر قهوه‌اي، بيداسر سبز، باش پاراديسو، تن براون، سيلور پرل … اشاره کرد.

از آنجا که سنگ خارا سختي بالايي دارد، هزينه برش و فرآوري آن بيش از سنگ‌هاي آهکي مي‌باشد و همچنين داراي طول عمر و دوام بسيار بالاتر از سنگ‌هاي آهکي است.




گرانيت چيست؟ 
گرانيت سنگ آذرين رنگ روشني است که دانه‌هاي آن به قدري بزرگ هستند که مي‌توان با چشم غيرمسلح آن‌ها را مشاهده کرد (برخي سنگ‌ها به قدري ريزدانه‌اند که هيچ دانه‌اي 

نمي‌توان در آن‌ها با چشم ديد). گرانيت به واسطه تبلور آرام مواد مذاب (ماگما) در زير زمين تشکيل مي‌شود. سنگ گرانيت عمدتاً از کوارتز و فلدسپار و به مقدار خيلي کمتر از 

ميکا (طلق) ، آمفيبول و کاني‌هاي ديگر تشکيل شده است. اين ترکيب کاني‌ها معمولاً موجب رنگ قرمز، صورتي، خاکستري يا سفيد مي‌شود (کوارتزو طلق سفيد دانه‌هاي سفيد رنگ 

و فلدسپار دانه‌هاي صورتي رنگ)، و کاني‌هاي تيره مانند طلق سياه (بيوتيت) بخش تيره سنگ را تشکيل مي‌دهند که در تمام سنگ قابل‌مشاهده‌اند.  



شناخته‌شده ترين سنگ آذرين 
گرانيت شناخته‌شده ترين سنگ آذرين است. بسياري از مردم سنگ گرانيت را مي‌شناسند چون متداول‌ترين سنگ يافت شده در سطح زمين بوده و براي ساخت بسياري از اشيا در 

زندگي روزمره از آن استفاده مي‌شود از جمله روي کابينت‌ها و پيشخوان، کف پوش، سنگفرش، جدول، پله، نماي ساختمان و سنگ قبر و يادبود. به خصوص اگر در شهر زندگي 

مي‌کنيد در اطراف خود مصارف مختلف گرانيت را مشاهده مي‌کنيد. 
گرانيت: نمونه گرانيت بالا يک نمونه معمول گرانيت حدود 5 سانتيمتري است. اندازه دانه‌هاي آن به قدري درشت است که مي‌توانيد کاني‌هاي اصلي را ببينيد. دانه‌هاي صورتي 

فلدسپار ارتوکلاز هستند و دانه‌هاي شفاف تا دودي، کوارتز يا مسکويت (ميکاي سفيد) هستند. دانه‌هاي سياه ممکن است بيوتيت (طلق سياه) يا هورنبلند (آمفيبول) باشند. کاني‌هاي 

متعدد ديگر نيز ممکن است در گرانيت وجود داشته باشند. 

قیمت میلگرد روز

کاربردهاي فراوان گرانيت
گرانيت به خاطر ظهور زياد آن در طبيعت بسيار  شناخته شده است (در ايران کوه‌هاي سهند، سبلان، رشته‌کوه الوند در غرب، شيرکوه يزد و جنوب خراسان و کوه تفتان از 

منابع مهم گرانيت به شمار مي‌آيند). 



 معاني مختلف گرانيت
واژه "گرانيت" توسط افراد مختلف با معاني مختلفي استفاده مي‌شود. در دوره‌هاي مقدماتي يک تعريف ساده استفاده مي‌شود. تعريف دقيق‌تر آن در سنگ‌شناسي (زمين‌شناساني که 

در مطالعه سنگ‌ها تخصص دارند) به کار مي‌رود. و کلمه گرانيت، زماني که توسط فروشندگان سنگ‌هاي تزئيني استفاده مي‌شود، مي‌تواند تعاريف بسيار متفاوتي داشته باشد. 

اين تعاريف گوناگون از گرانيت ممکن است منجر به مشکلاتي در ارتباط با افراد شود اما اگر بدانيد فرد مقابل که از واژه گرانيت استفاده مي‌کند کيست مي‌توانيد اين واژه را در 
سنگ گرانیت مروارید مشهد
جايگاه خود تفسير کنيد. سه کاربرد متداول واژه گرانيت به شرح زير است: 



الف- تعريف گرانيت در دوره‌هاي مقدماتي 

گرانيت سنگ آذرين رنگ روشن و دانه درشت است که عمدتاً از کوارتز و فلدسپار و به مقدار کمتري از کاني‌هاي ميکا و آمفيبول تشکيل شده است. اين تعريف ساده، دانشجويان 
قیمت میلگرد
را قادر مي‌سازد به سادگي سنگ را با بررسي ويژگي‌هاي ظاهري تشخيص دهند. 



ب- تعريف سنگ‌شناسي
قیمت سنگ گرانیت مروارید مشهد
گرانيت يک سنگ پلوتونيکي است که در آن، کوارتز 10 تا 50 درصد از ترکيبات فلسيک و فدلسپار آلکالي 65 تا 90 درصد از کل فلدسپار آن را تشکيل مي‌دهد. استفاده از اين 

تعريف نياز به شناسايي کاني‌شناسي و توانايي‌هاي زمين‌شناسي کافي دارد. 



بسياري از سنگ‌هايي که با تعريف دوره‌هاي مقدماتي به عنوان گرانيت شناخته مي‌شوند، توسط سنگ‌شناسان گرانيت ناميده نمي‌شوند و ممکن است به جاي آن از واژه گرانيت 

آلکالي، گرانوديوريت، پگماتيت يا اپليت استفاده کنند. سنگ‌شناسان ممکن است اين سنگ‌ها را گرانيتوئيد بنامند نه گرانيت. تعريف‌هاي ديگري نيز بر اساس ترکيب کاني‌شناسي 

براي گرانيت وجود دارد.
پ- تعريف تجاري
سنگ گرانیت مروارید
واژه گرانيت توسط فروشندگان سنگ‌هاي تزئيني و ساختماني براي ساخت پيشخوان، سنگ کف، نما، پله، جدول و محصولات ديگر استفاده مي‌شود . 



در صنعت بازرگاني سنگ، گرانيت سنگي است که دانه‌هاي آن با چشم قابل‌مشاهده بوده و سخت تر از سنگ مرمر است. در اين تعريف گابرو، بازالت، پگماتيت، شيست، گنيس، 

سينيت، مونزونيت، آنورتوزيت، گرانوديوريت، دياباز، ديوريت و بسياري سنگ‌هاي ديگر همه گرانيت ناميده مي‌شوند. تمام تصاوير اين مقاله، از اين ديدگاه گرانيت هستند. 

 کاربردهاي گرانيت
گرانيت اغلب به صورت سنگ بنا (dimension stone) استخراج مي‌شود (سنگ طبيعي به صورت بلوک‌هايي با طول، پهنا و ضخامت مشخص برش داده مي‌شود). گرانيت 
گرانیت مشهد
به قدري سخت است که در مقابل بيشتر سايش‌ها مقاوم است و به اندازه‌اي مستحکم است که وزن قابل‌توجهي را بتواند تحمل کند و تا حدي خنثي است که در مقابل هوازدگي 

مقاوم باشد و مي‌توان آن را با ساب زدن براق کرد. اين ويژگي‌ها باعث مي‌شود گرانيت سنگ بسيار محبوب و مفيدي به عنوان سنگ بنا باشد.  

قیمت میلگرد امروز


گرانيت از معادن طبيعي سنگ گرانيت منشا ميگيرد و با کنترل کيفيت هاي دقيق و متعدد در کل پروسه استخراج تا توليد، بالاترين کيفيت را به دوستداران اين محصول ارائه مي 

کند. اين محصول با استحکام، با تنوع در رنگ، چشم­ انداز منحصر به فردي در زمينه هنر و معماري ترسيم کرده است. سنگ طبيعي از قديميترين مصالح ساختماني مورد 

استفاده توسط انسان مي باشد که امروزه کاربردهاي بسيار وسيعي در صنعت ساختمان و خانه سازي دارد. سنگ ها از نظر مبدا زمين شناسي به سه گروه کلي سنگ هاي آذرين، 

سنگ هاي رسوبي و سنگ هاي دگرگون شده تقسيم مي شوند و عنصر اصلي تشکيل دهنده همه سنگ هاي سيليسي مي باشد. سنگ هاي طبيعي انواع بسيار گوناگوني با کاربردهاي 

متفاوت و بسيار سريع دارد. برخي از مهمترين انواع سنگ طبيعي مورد استفاده در صنعت ساختمان عبارتند از: 1) سنگ خارا يا گرانيت (به فرانسوي: granite): گونه‌اي 

سنگ آذرين دروني است. به همين دليل، بافتِ آن داراي دانه‌هاي متوسط تا درشت است و داراي کوارتز (دُرّ کوهي) و فلدسپات، ميکا، و پاره‌اي کاني‌هاي ديگر مي‌باشد. بسته به 

کاني‌هايِ موجود در سنگ خارا و شيمي آن، اين سنگ به رنگ‌هاي گوناگوني، از صورتي تا خاکستريِ پررنگ و حتي سياه، يافت مي‌شود. اين سنگ از سنگين‌ترين سنگ‌ها با چگالي 
گرانیت مروارید مشهد
???? گرم بر سانتي‌متر مکعب به‌شمار مي‌رود. 2) سنگ مرمر: از سنگ‌هاي دگرگوني است که از دگرگوني سنگ آهک بوجود آمده‌است. کاني اصلي تشکيل دهنده آن کلسيت 

است. از اين سنگ به صورت گسترده‌اي براي مجسمه‌سازيي استفاده شده‌است. نماي بناي تاج محل از سنگ مرمر است، اين سنگ در بناهاي زيارتي و حرم‌هاي امامان نيز 

استفاده مي‌شود. از ويژگي‌هاي برجسته سنگ مرمر، عبور نور است. 3) تراورتن: نوعي سنگ آهک متخلخل است که از دسته سنگ‌هاي رسوبي و تزييني به‌شمار مي‌رود. اين سنگ 

بجا مانده از رسوبات چشمه‌هاي آب گرم هستند. حفرات موجود در اين سنگ به دليل فضاي اشغال شده توسط گازهاي موجود در آبهاي گرم منبع رسوب‌گزاري است. هرچه 

عناصر محلول در آب اين منابع کمتر باشد، رنگ سنگ روشن‌تر خواهد بود. 4) کوارتزيت به آلماني :(Quarzit) نوعي سنگ دگرگون و بسيار سخت است. اين سنگ از 
سنگ گرانیت مشهد
دگرگوني ماسه‌سنگ (کوارتزآرنيت) در اثر فشار و گرماي بسيار بالاي لايه‌هاي زمين بوجود آمده‌است. کوارتزيت خالص معمولاً به رنگ‌هاي سفيد تا خاکستري است. در صورتي 

که در آن اکسيدهاي آهن Fe?O? نيز وجود داشته باشد، به رنگ‌هاي صورتي تا قرمز ديده مي‌شود. رنگ‌هاي ديگري از کوارتزيت مانند زرد و نارنجي نيز وجود دارد که به دليل 

وجود ديگر ناخالصي‌ها است.
سنگبری معنوی

----------


## shahrahan02

میلگرد، به فولادی که در بتن برای جبران مقاومت کششی پایین آن مورد استفاده گفته می شود .نام دیگر میلگرد آرماتور می باشد.از آنجایی که فولاد به کار رفته در سازه های بتن آرمه به شکل سیم یا آرماتور می‌باشد، با آن فولاد میلگرد گفته می شود.
قیمت میلگرد
قیمت روز میلگرد در بازار
البته به غیر از میلگرد از مصالح دیگری جهت مستحکم کردن بتن از جمله نیمرخ‌های شکل، ناودانی و یا قوطی نیز استفاده می‌شود.


استاندارد میلگرد ایران
استانداردهای تولید فولاد میلگرد در کشورهای مختلف متفاوت است .در هر استاندارد طبقه بندی مشخصی برای خواص مکانیکی فولاد ها دارد . در ایران کارخانه ی ذوب آهن تولید کننده ی عمده ی فولاد آرماتور ایران می باشد که میلگرد تولیدی توسط این کارخانه مطابق با استاندارد روسی است .
ناودانی
صادرات میلگرد
طبق استاندارد روسی فولاد تولیدی به سه گروه تقسیم می شوند که عبارتند از :


فولاد A-1
این نوع میلگرد صاف و دارای مقاومت تسلیم ۲۳۰۰ سانتی متر مربع و مقاومت کششی ۳۸۰۰ بر سانتی متر مربع می باشد
فولاد A-2
۲ این نوع میلگرد آجدار و دارای مقاومت تسلیم ۳۰۰۰ سانتی متر مربع و مقاومت کششی ۵۰۰۰ بر سانتی متر مربع می باشد
فولاد A-3
این نوع میلگرد آجدار و دارای مقاومت تسلیم ۴۰۰۰ سانتی متر مربع و مقاومت کششی ۶۰۰۰ بر سانتی متر مربع می باشد




آرماتور ها دارای قطرهای مختلفی با توجه به نوع استاندارد آنها هستند . میلگرد روسی تولید ذوب آهن تا قطر ۴۰ میلیمتر نیز ساخته می شود


روش های تولید میلگرد
آرماتور با استاندارد های مختلفی در دنیا تولید می شود.در استانداردهای معتبربا توجه به شرایط آب و هوایی هر منطقه فرآیند های تولید با توجه به پارامترهای مختلف کنترل می شود.


میلگرد ترمکس
برای تولید میلگرد ترمکس ، شمش فولادی دارای کلاس آنالیز شیمیائی پائینتری است و برای رسیدن به مقاومت استاندارد مورد نیازمیلگرد تولیدی که دارای دمای بالایی است را از داخل لوله های آب عبور داده و به صورت ناگهانی خنک می شود.در این حالت سطح میلگرد تا عمق مشخصی دارای مقاومت بالاتر( مثلاً ۴۰۰ ) می باشد اما مغز میلگرد دارای مقاومت پائینتری ( مثلاً حدود ۳۴۰ ) می باشد
قیمت ورق روغنی
قیمت ورق گالوانیزه
آلیاژسازی
در روش آلیاژسازی شده ، فولاد مورد نیاز برای تولید میلگرد، در فرآیند ساخت فولاد، از طریق اضافه نمودن فروآلیاژها ساخته شده و شمش تولیدی در فرآیند نورد به شکل مورد نظر درآمده و سپس در فضای آزاد و به مرور خنک می شود.آرماتور تولید شده در این حالت از سطح بیرونی تا مرکز آن دارای خواص مکانیکی و مشخصات شیمیائی یکسان است که در مواقع زلزله و فشار مقاومت یکنواخت و مناسبتری را از خود نشان می دهد


به صورت کلی قیمت تمام شده میلگردهای آلیاژسازی به دلیل فرایند تولید و مواد اولیه به کار رفته، شده بالاتر از ترمکسی می باشد.


میلگرد مصرفی در کشوهای دیگر
کشورهای اروپائی که عمدتا کشورهای زلزله خیزی نبوده و از نظر زلزله خیزی در منطقه ی امن جغرافیایی قرار دارند، از روش حرارتی (ترمکس ) برای تولید آرماتور استفاده میکنند.از این رو آنالیز شیمیایی متناسب با روش ترمکس برای تولید میلگرد در نظر میگیرند.


در کشور زلزله خیز ژاپن ، استاندارد تولید میلگرد JIS می باشد . در ژاپن از روش تولیدی آلیاژی استفاده کرده و از روش حرارتی (ترمکس ) برای تولید میلگرد استفاده نمی شود.


میلگرد مصرفی در ایران
در استاندارد ملی ایران به شماره ۳۱۳۲ که از چندین استاندارد مرجع اروپایی EN , DIN, و ژاپن JIS و آمریکاASTM و ISO ساخته شده است، به هر دو روش ساخته می شود، ولی بدیل ضریب امنیت بالای مصرف در بند ۱۳ استاندارد ( نشانه گذاری ) تولید کنندگان باید نحوه ی فرآیند تولید میلگرد را به مصرف کننده اطلاع دهد


برای شناسایی روش تولید باید بر روی پلاک الصاقی روش تولید به صورت ترمکس یا آلیاژی حک شده و مقطع شاخه های این محصول به رنگ های از قبل تعریف شد ای رنگ آمیزی شود.همچینن به طور مثال برای روش ترمکس باید در گواهینامه فنی فرآیند تولید به وسیله ی خنک کاری و برگشت محصول ثبت شود
قوطی
قیمت پروفیل
پروفیل
بر اساس استاندارد ملی ایران انجام عملیات جوشکاری بر روی این نوع آرماتور ها مجاز نمی باشد


انواع میلگرد و تفاوت آنها
به طور کلی بتن فوق العاده مستحکم است و به همین دلیل برای خورد کردن بتن نیروی بسیار زیادی احتیاج داریم . ولی بتن از نظر قابلیت کششی نسبتا ضعیف است وبنابر این برای ترک خوردن بتن به وسیله ی خم یا پیچش نیروی خیلی کمتری نسبت به خورد شدن مستقیم بتن احتیاج داریم.


به همین دلیل از آرماتور برای افزایش قدرت کششی بتن استفاده می کنند ترک میخورد قابلیت کششی نسبتا ضعیفی دارد و نیروی کمتری برای ترک انداختن روی بتن به وسیله خم یا پیچش لازم است تا اینکه مستقیما بخواهیم خردش کنیم. برای افزایش قدرت کششی بتن از آرماتور استفاده می‌شود.


آرماتور در طول و قطرهای مختلفی موجود اند که هر کدام از این ارماتور ها نقاط قوت و ضعف خود را دارند. اما تنها ۶ نوع آن رایج وجود دارد:


اروپایی ( آلیاژ کربن، منگنز ، سیلیکون و غیره)
فولاد کربن (میلگرد سیاه عادی)
گالوانیزه
روکش اپوکسی
فایبرگلاس
فولاد استنلس
اروپایی
کشورهای اروپائی که عمدتا کشورهای زلزله خیزی نبوده و از نظر زلزله خیزی در منطقه ی امن جغرافیایی قرار دارند، از روش حرارتی (ترمکس ) برای تولید میلگرد استفاده میکنند.از این رو آنالیز شیمیایی متناسب با روش ترمکس برای تولید میلگرد در نظر میگیرند.
تیرآهن
قیمت تیرآهن
فولاد کربن
میلگرد سیاه پر استفاده ترین میلگرد می باشد .این میلگرد دارای میزان استحکام کششی خوبی میباشد یکی از عیب های آرماتور سیاه زنگ زدن است .میلگرد سیاه بعد از زنگ زدن موجب ترک خوردگی بتن اطرافش می شود و می شکند .


روکش اپوکسی
میلگرد روکش اپوکسی در واقع میلگرد سیاه با روکش اپوکسی است. استحکام این آرماتور با میلگرد سیاه یکسان است ولی به دلیل استفاده از روکش اپوکسی، ۷۰ تا ۱۷۰۰ برابر نسبت به زنگ زدگی مقاوم تر است.


میلگرد گالوانیزه
میزان مقاومت در برابر زنگ زدگی میلگردهای گالوانیزه کمتر از روکش آپوکسی می باشد ولی میلگردهای گالوانیزه در برابر آسیب پذیری بسیار مقاوم ترند، از این رو نسبت به میلگرد روکش اپوکسی با ارزش تر هستند.قیمت میلگرد گالوانیزه تقریبا ۴۰ درصد از روکش اپوکسی گرانتر است
قیمت نبشی
قیمت ورق سیاه
میلگرد فایبرگلاس
فایبر گلاس گزینه ی ایده عالی برای تقویت بتن می باشد زیرا فایبر گلاس در برابر زنگ زدگی مقاوم است و زنگ نمی زند ولی از آنجایی که فایبرگلاس یک ترکیب شبیه به فیبر کربن است، در نتیجه فایبر گلاس را هنگام استفاده نمی توان خم کرد .از نظر قیمتی میلگرد فایبرگلاس حدود ۱۰ برابر گرانتر از اپوکسی است ولی از آنجایی که فایبرگلاس بسیار سبک است، با توجه به میزان طول کاربردی، قیمت تمام شده برای مقدار مشابه اپوکسی تقریبا ۲ برابر می باشد.


میلگرد فولاد استنلس
گرانترین گزینه برای تقویت بتن میلگرد فولاد استنلس است که قیمت آن حدود ۸ برابر آرماتور اپوکسی است.فولاد استنلس ۱۵۰۰ برابر بیشتر نسبت به آرماتور سیاه در برابر زنگ زدگی مقاوم است . معمولا از فولاد استنلس به جز شرایط
خیلی خاص به دلیل قیمت زیاد کمتر استفاده می شود ولی از نظر کیفی، بهترین آرماتور برای اکثر پروژه ها می باشد.


علامت گذاری میلگرد
آرماتور هارا با علائمی که نشان دهنده محل تولید آلیاژ فولادی گرید و سایز می باشد در بازار توزیع می کند. در شکل زیر این علائم نمایش داده می شود. حرف بالایی در علامت گذاری کارخانه سازنده را معرفی می‌کند و حرف بعدی نشان دهنده سایز آرماتور است.سومین علامت نوع آرماتور را مشخص می‌کند. معمولا S برای فولاد کربن و W برای آلیاژ فولاد ضعیف به کار می‌رود. در آخر نیز گرید آن نوشته شده است.
قیمت ورقمیلگرد


نگهداری صحیح میلگرد
• برای نگهداری بهتر آرماتور بهتر است هنگام دریافت بار آرماتور، آن را در پالت های چوبی با یک سطح بالا آمده غیر فلزی قرار داده شود. انبار کردن به این روش مانع از زنگ زدگی آرماتور به وسیله آب های زیر زمینی خواهد شد.
• هنگام انبار کردن آرماتور بر روی پالت های چوبی یا یک سطح بالا آمده غیرفلزی حتما آن ها را با یک روکش ضد آب بپوشانید.
و بر گوشه های روکش بلوکه های سنگین قرار دهید تا به خوبی از آرماتور محافظت کند. قرار دادن طولانی مدت آنها در محیط باز می‌تواند باعث زنگ زدی شود و سطح بهره وری آن را پایین بیاورد.

----------


## shahrahan03

فولاد آلیاژی (به انگلیسی: Alloy steel) فولادی است که با عنصرهای گوناگون به صورت آلیاژ درآمده، برای بهبود ویژگی‌های مکانیکی فولاد می‌توان از ۱٫۰ تا ۵۰٪ از وزن آن را آلیاژ کرد. آلیاژهای فولاد دو دسته‌اند: فولاد کم‌آلیاژ و فولاد پُرآلیاژ. تفاوت میان این دو، می‌توان گفت، قراردادی است: اسمیت و هاشمی تفاوت این دو را در ۴٫۰٪ دانسته‌اند در حالی که گروه دگرمو آن را در ۸٫۰٪ می‌دانند.[۱][۲] در حالت کلی وقتی صحبت از «آلیاژ فولاد» می‌شود منظور فولاد کم‌آلیاژ است.


خود فولاد در واقع نوعی آلیاژ است. اما تمام گونه‌های فولاد را آلیاژ نمی‌خوانند. ساده‌ترین نوع فولاد که تقریباً می‌توان گفت آهن است (نزدیک به ۹۹٪) خود با عنصر کربن آلیاژ شده‌است (بسته به نوع فولاد از ۰٫۱٪ تا ۱٪). بنابراین منظور از آلیاژ فولاد، ترکیبی از فولاد، کربن و دیگر عنصرها است. عنصرهایی که بیشتر برای این هدف کاربرد دارند، عبارتند از: منگنز (پرکاربردترین)، نیکل، کروم، مولیبدن، وانادیم، سیلیسیم و بور. و عنصرهای کم کاربردتر عبارتند از: آلومینیم، کبالت، مس، سریم، نیوبیم، تیتانیم، تنگستن، قلع، روی، سرب و زیرکونیم.


از ترکیب عنصرهای بالا با فولاد و آلیاژسازی، برخی ویژگی‌های فولاد کربن مانند مقاومت، سختی، چقرمگی، سایش، سخت شدگی و سختی در دمای بالا به گونهٔ درخور توجهی بهبود می‌یابد. برای دستیابی به بعضی از این ویژگی‌ها باید عملیات حرارتی روی فلز انجام شود.


ویژگی‌های یادشده در بالا در کاربردهای ویژه‌ای چون پرّه‌های توربین، موتور جت، فضاپیماها و رآکتورهای هسته‌ای بسیار مورد نیاز است. به دلیل ویژگی‌های فرومغناطیس آهن، بعضی آلیاژهای فولاد و پاسخی که این آلیاژها در محیط مغناطیسی می‌دهند، اهمیت ویژه‌ای پیدا می‌کند. در موتورهای الکتریکی و ترانسفورماتورها نیز چنین است.




فولاد کم‌آلیاژ
از فولاد کم‌آلیاژ بیشتر برای دستیابی به توان سخت شدگی استفاده می‌شود. چون با رسیدن به این ویژگی دیگر ویژگی‌های مکانیکی هم بهبود می‌یابند. همچنین آن‌ها برای مقاومت در برابر خوردگی در شرایط خشن هم کاربرد دارند.[۳]


اگر درجهٔ کربن فولاد کم‌آلیاژ متوسط یا بالا باشد، فرایند جوش در آن‌ها دشوار می‌شود. با کاهش کربن و قرار دادن آن در بازهٔ ۰٫۱۰٪ تا ۰٫۳۰٪ و همچنین کاهش دیگر عنصرهای آلیاژی توان جوش پذیری و شکل‌پذیری فولاد را افزایش می‌دهیم. چنین فولادی در ردهٔ فولاد کم‌آلیاژ پراستحکام قرار می‌گیرد.


چند مورد از فولادهای کم‌آلیاژ عبارتند از:


D6AC
300M
256A


فولاد یا پولاد (به انگلیسی: Steel) آلیاژی از آهن است که بین ۰٫۰۰۲ تا ۲٫۱ درصد وزن آن کربن است. خواص فولاد به کمک تغییر در درصد کربن، عناصر آلیاژی و عملیات حرارتی قابل کنترل است.
فولاد تندبر
برای ساخت فولاد، دو روش عمده وجود دارد. روش اول استفاده از آهن اسفنجی و کوره‌های قوس الکتریکی برای ذوب آهن اسفنجی و سپس آلیاژسازی است. روش دوم استفاده از آهن خام (آهن تولید شده در فرایند احیای غیرمستقیم) و سوزاندن کربن اضافی آن است. طی این فرایند میزان کربن آهن خام از بازهٔ ۵٫۳ تا ۶ به ۲٫۰ تا ۱٫۵ درصد وزنی کاهش می‌یابد، سپس عناصر دیگر در آن افزوده می‌شوند تا ترکیب مورد نظر بدست آید.


استحکام فولاد با «میزان کربن محلول» به شدت افزایش می‌یابد اما از طرفی این افزایش استحکام باعث کاهش قابلیت جوشکاری و افزایش احتمال شکست ترد می‌شود. استحکام فولادهای فریتی (فرومغناطیس) رابطه معکوسی با شکل‌پذیری دارد. تلفیق استحکام و شکل‌پذیری با پایدارسازی فاز آستنیت (پارامغناطیس) در فولادهای مدرن چندفازی قابل بهبود است.
فولاد مقاوم به حرارت
آهن معمولاً به صورت سنگ معدنی مانند مگنتیت و هماتیت در پوسته زمین یافت می‌شود. فولاد را با سوزاندن کربن آهن خام سفید و همجوش کردن آن با کمی کربن و اندازه کردن عنصر‌های دیگر در آن، به دو روش خمیری کردن و ذوب کردن تولید می‌کنند.


روش خمیری
در آغاز صنعت فولادسازی، فولاد به این روش ساخته می‌شد. در این روش آهن خام را در تشت کوره‌ی شعله‌ای گذاشته می‌شود و روی آن شعله دمیده می‌شود تا مذاب شود. آهن‌خام مذاب شده به هم زده می‌شود تا کربن آن با تماس با اکسیژن هوا بسوزد. پس از آن که کربن آن به مقدار قابل توجهی به صورت گاز {\displaystyle {\ce {CO2}}} {\displaystyle {\ce {CO2}}}از آن جدا شد، دمای ذوب آن بالا می‌رود و به صورت خمیری درمی‌آید. خمیر فولاد به صورت تکه‌تکه با گازانبر از کوره بیرون آورده می‌شود و با پتک روی آن می‌کوبند تا سرباره تشکیل شده از آن جدا شود و یکپارچه شوند. سپس از فولاد بدست آمده‌استفاده می‌شود. این روش به دلیل آن که ظرفیت تولید کافی نداشته و فولاد به دست آمده همواره کیفیت یکسانسی نداشت دیگر مورد استفاده قرار نمی‌گیرد.
فولاد یاتاقان


روش ذوب
امروزه تقریباً تمامی فولاد جهان از طریق ذوب آهن به روش‌های مختلف به دست می‌آید. این روش‌ها می‌توانند شامل فولادسازی در کنورتور یا فولادسازی در کوره‌های EAF باشد.


در روش‌هایی که از کنوروتور استفاده می‌شود، آهن‌خام مذابی که از که فرایند کوره بلند به دست آمده‌است درون کنورتور ریخته می‌شود تا با استفاده از دمش گاز اکسیژن کربن اضافی آن سوزانده شود. بدین ترتیب کربن فولاد به میزان مورد نظر خواهد رسید. سپس با اضافه کردن عناصر آلیاژی به آن استحکام فولاد افزایش خواهد یافت.


در روش‌هایی که از کوره‌های قوس الکتریکی استفاده می‌کنند، ابتدا آهن اسفنجی تولید شده در فرایند احیای مستقیم درون کوره قوس الکتریکی ریخته می‌شود تا ذوب گردد. دمای این کوره‌ها به حدی است که در همان ذوب اولیه فولاد با درصد کربن نسبتاً پایین تولید می‌شود. سپس فولاد تولید شده درون کورهٔ پاتیلی ریخته می‌شود تا در آنجا عملیات آلیاژسازی انجام شود. این عملیات شامل تنظیم کردن میزان کربن، اضافه کردن عناصر آلیاژی و یکدست‌سازی ترکیب فولاد است.


پس از بدست آمدن ترکیب شیمیایی مورد نظر در فولاد، لازم است که آن را به صورت مورد نیاز ریخته‌گری کرد. در اکثر موارد فولاد بدست آمده به صورت تختال، تیرآهن یا میلگرد ریختگری مداوم می‌گردد.
قیمت فولاد سمانته


فولادریزی
برای ساخت برخی قطعات فولادی که شکل پیچیده یا تیراژ کمی دارند لازم است به صورت جداگانه ریختگری انجام شود که در صنعت به آن فولادریزی گفته می‌شود. فرایند ذوب‌ریزی فولاد همانند چدن‌ریزی می‌باشد، چون فولاد مذاب هنگام سرد شدن و انجماد دچار انقباض می‌شود، بایستی قطعات فولادی را از هر سو ۱٫۵٪ تا ۲٪ بزرگ‌تر ساخت تکه شکا پس از انجماد فولاد مذاب، تکهٔ فولادی به اندازهٔ ساخته شده درآید.[۱]


حتی در یک بازه کوچک از غلظت‌های مختلف کربن و آهن که فولاد را می‌سازند، می‌توان ساختارهای میکروسکوپی مختلف با خواصی کاملاً متفاوت ایجاد کرد. پایدارترین حالت آهن خالص در دمای اتاق معمولی ساختار مکعبی وسط-بدنی (body-centered cubic) است که alpha iron یا α-iron خوانده می‌شود. آهن آلفا یک فلز نسبتاً نرم بوده و توان حل کردن کربن زیادی ندارد. افزودن کربن به α-iron باعث تولید فریت (ferrite) می‌شود.[۲] در دمای ۹۱۰ درجه سلسیوس آهن خالص تبدیل به ساختار مکعبی وسط-وجهی (FCC) می‌شود که gamma iron یا γ-iron خوانده می‌شود. افزودن کربن به γ-iron باعث تولید آستنیت (austenite) می‌شود.[۲]


آهنگری


آهنگری یا فورجینگ فرآیندی است که در آن با استفاده از نیروی مکانیکی تغیرشکل لازم بر روی فولاد انجام می‌شود. این تغییر شکل روی فولاد می‌تواند طی یک یا چند مرحله توسط پتک‌کاری یا پرس‌کاری انجام شود و شکل نهایی ایجاد گردد. برای افزایش قابلیت شکل‌پذیری معمولاً به فولاد گرما می‌دهند تا به حالت خمیری درآید، سپس آن را با پتک می‌کوبند. یا چکش‌کاری می‌کنند تا به شکل خواسته شده در آید.[۳]


کاربرد انواع مختلف فولاد
از فولادی که تا ۰٫۲ درصد کربن دارد، برای ساختن سیم، لوله و ورق فولاد استفاده می‌شود. فولاد متوسط ۰٫۲ تا ۰٫۶ درصد کربن دارد و آن را برای ساختن ریل، دیگ بخار و قطعات ساختمانی بکار می‌برند. فولادی که ۰٫۶ تا ۱٫۵ درصد کربن دارد، سخت است و از آن برای ساختن ابزارآلات، فنر و کارد و چنگال استفاده می‌شود.
قیمت فولاد گرم کار
فولاد فنر
ناخالصی‌های آهن و تولید فولاد
آهنی که از کوره بلند خارج می‌شود، چدن نامیده می‌شود که دارای مقادیر قابل توجهی کربن، گوگرد، فسفر، سیلیسیوم می‌باشد.
افزودن مقادیر معین از مواد آلیاژ دهنده به آهن
منگنز، فسفر و سیلیسیم در چدن مذاب توسط هوا یا اکسیژن به اکسید تبدیل می‌شوند و با کمک ذوب مناسبی ترکیب شده، به صورت سرباره خارج می‌شوند. گوگرد به صورت سولفید وارد سرباره می‌شود و کربن هم می‌سوزد و مونوکسید کربن (CO) یا دی‌اکسید کربن (CO۲) در می‌آید. چنانچه ناخالصی اصلی منگنز باشد، یک کمک ذوب اسیدی که معمولاً دی‌اکسید سیلسیم (SiO۲) است، بکار می‌برند:


(MnO + SiO2 ----> MnSiO3(l
و چنانچه ناخالصی اصلی سیلسیم یا فسفر باشد (و معمولاً چنین است)، یک کمک ذوب بازی که معمولاً اکسید منیزیم (MgO) یا اکسید کلسیم (CaO) است، اضافه می‌کنند:
فولاد بلبرینگ
{\displaystyle {\ce {MgO + SiO2 <=>> MgSiO2}}}
{\displaystyle {\ce {MgO + SiO2 <=>> MgSiO2}}}
{\displaystyle {\ce {6MgO + P4O10 <=>> 2Mg3(PO4)2}}}
{\displaystyle {\ce {6MgO + P4O10 <=>> 2Mg3(PO4)2}}}
کوره تولید فولاد و جدا کردن ناخالصی‌ها
معمولاً جداره داخلی کوره‌ای را که برای تولید فولاد بکار می‌رود، توسط آجرهایی که از ماده کمک ذوب ساخته شده‌اند، می‌پوشانند. این پوششی مقداری از اکسیدهایی را که باید خارج شوند، به خود جذب می‌کند. برای جدا کردن ناخالصی‌ها، معمولاً از روش کوره باز استفاده می‌کنند. این کوره یک ظرف بشقاب مانند دارد که در آن ۱۰۰ تا ۲۰۰ تن آهن مذاب جای می‌گیرد.


بالای این ظرف، یک سقف مقعر قرار دارد که گرما را روی سطح فلز مذاب منعکس می‌کند. جریان شدیدی از اکسیژن را از روی فلز مذاب عبور می‌دهند تا ناخالصی‌های موجود در آن بسوزند. در این روش ناخالصیها در اثر انتقال گرما در مایع و عمل پخش به سطح مایع می‌آیند و عمل تصفیه چند ساعت طول می‌کشد، البته مقداری از آهن، اکسید می‌شود که آن را جمع‌آوری کرده، به کوره بلند بازمی‌گردانند.
فولاد خشکه هوایی
قیمت فولاد تندبر
روش دیگر جدا کردن ناخالصی‌ها از آهن
در روش دیگری که از همین اصول شیمیایی برای جدا کردن ناخالصی‌ها از آهن استفاده می‌شود، آهن مذاب را همراه آهن قراضه وماده کمک ذوب در کوره‌ای بشکه مانند که گنجایش ۳۰۰ تن بار را دارد، می‌ریزند. جریان شدیدی از اکسیژن خالص را با سرعت مافوق صوت بر سطح فلز مذاب هدایت می‌کنند و با کج کردن و چرخاندن بشکه، همواره سطح تازه‌ای از فلز مذاب را در معرض اکسیژن قرار می‌دهند.


اکسایش ناخالصی‌ها بسیار سریع صورت می‌گیرد و وقتی محصولات گازی مانند CO۲ رها می‌شوند، توده مذاب را به هم می‌زنند، به‌طوری‌که آهن ته ظرف، رو می‌آید. دمای توده مذاب، بی‌آنکه از گرمای خارجی استفاده شود، تقریباً به دمای جوش آهن می‌رسد و در چنین دمایی، واکنش‌ها فوق‌العاده سریع بوده، تمامی این فرایند، در مدت یک ساعت یا کمتر کامل می‌شود و معمولاً محصولی یکنواخت و دارای کیفیت خوب بدست می‌آید.


تبدیل آهن به فولاد آلیاژی
آهن مذاب تصفیه شده را با افزودن مقدار معین کربن و فلزهای آلیاژ دهنده مثل وانادیم، کروم، تیتانیم، منگنز و نیکل به فولاد تبدیل می‌کنند. فولادهای ویژه ممکن است مولیبدن، تنگستن یا فلزهای دیگر داشته باشند. این نوع فولادها برای مصارف خاصی مورد استفاده قرار می‌گیرند. در دمای زیاد، آهن و کربن با یکدیگر متحد شده، کاربید آهن ( {\displaystyle {\ce {Fe3C}}} {\displaystyle {\ce {Fe3C}}})
 به نام «سمنتیت» تشکیل می‌دهند. این واکنش، برگشت‌پذیر و گرماگیر است:
قیمت فولاد ضد زنگ
فولاد نسوز

{\displaystyle {\ce {3Fe + C + q -> Fe3C}}}
{\displaystyle {\ce {3Fe + C + q -> Fe3C}}}
هرگاه فولادی که دارای سمنتیت است، به کندی سرد شود، تعادل فوق به سمت تشکیل آهن و کربن، جابجا شده، کربن به صورت پولک‌های گرافیت جدا می‌شود. این مکانیزم در چدن‌ها که درصد کربن در آن‌ها بیشتر است، اهمیت بیشتری دارد. برعکس، اگر فولاد به سرعت سرد شود، کربن عمدتاً به شکل سمنتیت باقی می‌ماند. تجزیه سمنتیت در دمای معمولی به اندازه‌ای کند است که عملاً انجام نمی‌گیرد. وباسرد کردن سمنتیت فولاد را به وجود می‌آورند.


تولید فولاد در ایران
ظرفیت تولید فولاد در ایران در سال ۲۰۱۷ با رشد ۲۱٫۴ درصدی نسبت به سال ۲۰۱۶ از ۱۷٫۹ میلیون تن به حدود ۲۱٫۷ میلیون تن در سال رسیده‌است. با این افزایش ظرفیت ایران را در جایگاه چهاردهم کشورهای تولیدکننده فولاد قرار گرفته‌است. ایران قصد دارد در افق ۱۴۰۴ این رقم را به ۵۵ میلیون تن در سال برساند.[۵]


در کشور ایران از روش‌های احیای مستقیم و کوره بلند برای تولید فولاد استفاده می‌شود.
قیمت فولاد یاتاقان




فولادهای استاندارد
فولادهای متداول دارای کربن با درصد وزنی حدود چند هزارم درصد تا یک درصد می‌باشند. همچنین تمامی فولادها مقادیر متغیری از عناصر دیگر بخصوص منگنز را دارا می‌باشند. منگنز علاوه بر کاهش اکسیژن مذاب، توانایی کار گرم فولاد را نیز افزایش می‌دهد. سیلیسیم، فسفر و سولفور نیز همواره، در اندازه‌هایی گرچه کوچک، وجود دارند. مواد دیگر نیز می‌توانند در مقادیر بسیار کم به علل مختلف همچون طبیعت فرایند تولید فولاد یا ایجاد خواص مطلوب وجود داشته باشند.


فولادها می‌توانند به صورت ریخته، شمش یا می‌توان با گرم کردن مجدد، بر روی آن کار گرم با استفاده از یکی از روشهای نورد، اکستروژن، فورج یا دیگر روش‌های دیگر تولید شکل داده شود. برای کاربردهای مهندسی فولادهای شکل داده شده، با داشتن فرم، کیفیت سطحی، استحکام و دمای کاری متنوع، بیشترین مواد مورد استفاده هستند.
قیمت فولاد اتومات
فولاد خوش تراش


خلاصه ای درباره فولادها



فولادها را می توان به روش زیر تقیسم بندی کرد:
فولادهای ساختمانی عمومی

فولاد ضد زنگ
فولاد زنگ نزن
منظور از این فولادها طبق DIN 17 100 فولادهایی هستند که عملیات حرارتی
برای  آن ها  پیش بینی  نشده است.  مهمترین مشخصه  این فولادها  خواص مکانیکی ( مثلا استحکام ، تنش  تسلیم و ازذیاد طول نسبی ) ، گروه کیفی و ویژگی آن ها جهت شکل دادنه می باشد.

حداقل استحکام کششی از ۳۱۰ N / MM2 برای فولاد sT 33 تا ۶۹۰ N/ mm2
برای فولاد St 70-2 می باشد.  تنش تسلیم بستگی به ضخامت محصول دارد. مثلا در فولاد ساختمانی
St50-2 با ضخامت ۱۶mm تنش تسلیم ۲۹۵ N/mm2 و در ضخامت ۶۰-۸۰mm فقط ۲۶۵ N/mm2 است. ازدیاد طول نسبی با افزایش استحکام کاهش می یابد، یعنی فولاد شکننده
می شود.
قیمت فولاد نیتراته


فولاد St37-2 و St70-2 به ترتیب دارای ۲۵% و ۱۰% ازدیاد طول نسبی است.


کاربرد  فولادهای  ساختمانی  عمومی  برای  قطعاتی استفاده می شود که تحت
سایش نبوده و نباز به سختکاری ندارد.مثلا دنباله قالب،پشت بندها،دسته ها
و غیره.
قیمت فولاد قالب پلاستیک
قیمت فولاد قالب سازی ورق ها و تسمه ها از  فولاد غیرآلیاژی و نرم و غالبا به روش نورد سرد تولید
می شود. در ضخامت های ۰٫۵-۳ mm (که ورق ظریف نامیده می شود) برای شکل دادن (مثلا کشش عمیق) به کار می رود. بسته به کاربرد بعدی ، ورق ظریف از نظر نوع سطح و ظاهر و گروه کیفی تقسیم بندی می شود.


فولادهای خوش تراش (اتومات)
فولادهای خوش تراش فولادهای کیفی غیرآلیاژی یا کم آلیاژ هستند که مقدار
گوگرد و فسفر یا منگنز و یا افزوده سرب بالایی دارند.
قیمت فولاد نسوز
استیل نسوز
این  فولادها  اکثرا  برای  قطعات سری سازی (تولید انبوه) روی دستگاه های تراش  اتومات  به کار می رود. افزوده های آلیاژی، گوگرد یا سرب  باعث  خرد شدن براده ها شده که نتیجتا موجب افزایش سرعت براده برداری می شود.


فولادهای کربوره
فولادهای کربوره برای اجزایی به کار می رود که بیشتر تحت سایش و خمش قرار می گیرد،بدین جهت باید سطحی سخت و مقاوم به سایش و مغزی نرم چقرمه با استحکام بالا داشته باشد. فولادهای کربوره به دو نوع فولاد  کربوره غیرآلیاژی با مقدار کربن کمتر از ۰٫۲% (مثلا CK 15، CK 10،  C 15 و C 10) و فولاد کربوره آلیاژی؛ آغلیاژسازی با منگنز، کرم، مولیبدن یا نیکل
فولاد عملیات حرارتی پذیر

(مثلا ۱۶ MnCr 5، ۲۰ CrMo 4، ۲۲ CrMoS 35) تقسیم بندی می شود.


فولادهای کربوره آلیاژی استحکام کششی بالایی دارد. مثلا فولاد ۱۶ MnCr 5 دارای استحکام کششی ۷۸۰-۱۰۸۰ N/mm2 است در صورتیکه این مقدار در فولاد کربوره غیر آلیاژی C10 برابر ۴۹۰-۶۳۰ N/mm2 است.
قیمت فولاد عملیات حرارتی پذیر
فولاد سمانته
فولادهای بهسازی
فولادهای بهسازی برای اجزایی به کار می رود که تحت بارگزاری های شدید
کششی، خمشی و پیچشی از نوع بارهای ناگهانی است.با عملیات حرارتی
ویژه ای این فولادها دارای استحکام کششی خیلی بالا و چقرمگی (قابلیت
جذب انرژی) بالا می گردد. فولاد بهسازی غیر آلیاژی برای اجزایی با استحکام پایین و سطح مقطع کوچک
(مثلا C 60،  CK 45، C35) و فولادهای بهسازی آلیاژی کرم، مولیبدن، نیکل  و
وانادیوم برای اجزاء تحت بارگذاری بالا با سطح مقطع بزرگ (مثلا ۳۴ CrNiMo 6، ۴۲ CrMo 4، ۳۸ Cr 2) به کار می رود.
فولاد آلیاژی
استحکام کششی می تواند تا حدود ۱۳۰۰ N/mm 2 افزایش یابد، در صورتی که ازدیاد طول نسبی مربوطه ۹% می باشد.


فولادهای بهسازی:


⇐ در وضعیت بهسازی شده با حرف V
⇐ در وضعیت بازپخت نرمال شده با حرف N
⇐ در وضعیت بازپخت نرم شده با حرف G
⇐ در وضعیت عملیات حرارتی شده جهت ماشینکاری بهتر با حرف B مشخص
می شود.
قیمت فولاد فنر
فولاد قالب پلاستیک
فولاد نیتروره فولادهای نیتروره برای اجزایی که خاصه تحت بارهای سایشی و بالای متغیر قرار دادند و نیز با توجه به اینکه  در عملیات  حرارتی تقریبا نباید از نظر ابعادی تغییر  کند  و  یا  دچار  تابیدگی شود به کار می رود. با نفوذ نیتروژن به سطح قطعه کار لایه ضدسایش ویژه نیترید آهن به وجود می آید.


فولادهای نیتروره فولادهای کم آلیاژی می باشند که نیترید ساز آن ها عناصر آلومینیم،  کرم  و  وانادیوم  است. (مثلا ۳۱ CrMo، ۲۱ G یا ۳۴ CrAIMo 5 V)


البته  فولادهای  کربوره،  بهسازی کم آلیاژ، چدن خاکستری گرافیت  ورقه ای و گرافیت کروی و نیز فولادهای گرم کار و سردکار قابل نیتروره کردن می باشد.
فولاد سرد کار
فولادهای ویژه
این فولادها شامل فولادهای فنر (مثلا C 75 ; 66 Si 7)، فولادهای  مقاوم  به دمای بالا (مثلا X 4 NiCrTi 25 15)، فولادهای نسوز (مثلا X15 CrNiSi 25 20)
، فوالادهای زنگ نزن (مثلا X 5 CrNi 18 8) و فولادهای نگیر (غیرمغناطیسی) (مثلا X 40 MnCr 18) می باشد.


فولادهای ابزاری غیرآلیاژی
فولادهای  ابزاری  غیرآلیاژی جهت ساخت ابزارهایی استفاده می شود  که
تحت تنش حرارتی بالا قرار نمی گیرد . این فولادها  سختی مغزی یا عمقی
ندارد و سختی بالای سطحی خود را در دمای حدود ۲۰۰C از دست می دهد.


بارهای  سنگین  به  واسطه مغز چقرمه آن تحمل می شود. مقدار کربن این فولادها ۰٫۵  –  ۱٫۵ %  است .  هر قدر مقدار کربن بالا باشد به همان میزان
حداکثر سختی پذیری بیشتر می شود . عناصر آلیاژی  Cr، W، Mn، Mo و Ni باعث می شود که این فولادها حتی در مقاطع بزرگ سختکاری مغزی شده دچار تابیدگی شدید نگردند.
فولاد ابزاری سردکار
فولاد گرم کار
فولادهای سردکار
فولادهای سردکار قبل از هر چیزی باید مقاومت سایشی بالا و نیز استحکام فشاری  _  و چقرمگی  _  بالا  داشته  باشد. در حالت بازپخت شده قابلیت ماشینکاری خوبی دارد  و  هنگام  عملیات حرارتی کمتر دچار تغییر ابعادی و تابیدگی می شود.
فولاد اتومات
قیمت فولاد سردکار

فولادهای گرم کار
استحکام، سختی و مقاومت به سایش فولادهای گرم کار حتی در دماهای بالا فقط  خیلی کم تغییر می کند. این ویژگی ها و نیز افزایش  _  استحکام گرمایی ، _ چقرمگی گرمایی،_ مقاومت برگشت و _ مقاومت نوسانات دما به واسطه عناصر آلیاژی کرم، وانادیم، تنگستن، نیکل و مولیبدن می باشد.

----------


## shahrahan031

استیل چیست؟


آلیاژی که پایه آن از آهن است و کمتر از ?% کربن دارد استیل یا فولاد نامیده می شود . بسته به نوع و مقدار دیگر عناصر موجود در آن خواص مکانیکی نظیر سختی و شکل پذیری مشخص می شود .


فولاد VCN


فولاد های ساده کربنی و آلیاژی چیست ؟


فولاد ها به دو دسته ساده کربنی و آلیاژی دسته بندی می شوند . در فولاد ساده کربنی بجز کربن و بعضی عناصر معمول ( مثل سیلیسیم ، منگنز ، گوگرد و فسفر ) عنصر دیگری وجود ندارد . دسته بندی فولاد های ساده کربنی به شکل جدول زیر است .


با افزودن برخی عناصر به آهن آلیاژ هایی تولید می شود که خواص بسیار عالی دارند . به عنوان مثال با اضافه نمودن کروم به آهن ، استیل ضد زنگ یا استینلس استیل بدست می آید که در مقابل خوردگی ها ی مختلف مقاومت بالایی دارد .


قیمت فولاد MO40


چه چیز باعث می شود استینلس استیل ضد زنگ باشد ؟


استیل وقتی ضد زنگ است که حداقل ???? % کروم داشته باشد . کروم پس از ترکیب با اکسیژن هوا اکسید کروم تشکیل میدهد که لایه ای روی استینلس استیل تشکیل می دهد . این لایه دیده نمی شود ولی باعث می شود ارتباط بین هوا و فلز از بین رفته و استیل سالم بماند . مقدار بیشتر کروم و نیز برخی دیگر از عناصر موجود در آلیاژ شبیه نیکل و مولیبدن این لایه را تقویت کرده و خاصیت ضد زنگ بودن را افزایش می دهد .





فرق استیل ??? و ??? چیست ؟


استیل ??? حاوی ??% کروم و ?% نیکل است در صورتیکه استیل ??? دارای ??% کروم ، ??% نیکل و ?% مولیبدن است . مولیبدن برای کمک به مقاومت در برابر خوردگی ناشی ا ز کلراید (مثل آب دریا ) به آن اضافه می شود .





آیا استینلس استیل ها جذب آهنربا می شوند ؟


اسینلس استیل های سری ??? که دارای نیکل هستند جذب آهنربا نمی شوند در صورتیکه سری ??? که دارای نیکل نبوده و فقط کروم دارند جذب آهنربا می شوند .





حرف L بعد از نام استینلس استیل (مثل ???L )   نشانه چیست ؟


حرف L نشانه کلمه Low carbon  بوده ، بیانگر آنست که مقدار کربن آلیاژ به کمتر از ????% کاهش پیدا کرده است . این مقدار کم کربن باعث می شودبعد از عملیات جوشکاری ، همچنان لایه اکسید محافظتی روی سطح حضور داشته باشد .


قیمت استیل 321


آیا استینلس استیل قابل بازیافت است ؟


استینلس استیل ???% قابل بازیافت است . استیل ضایعاتی ذوب شده و دوباره قالب گیری می شود . بین ?? تا ?? درصد از تولید استینلس استیل به روش بازیافت ضایعات صورت می گیرد .


آیا استینلس استیل می تواند در دماهای بالا و پائین کار کند ؟


 بله ، استینلس استیل مقاومت بسیار خوبی در مقابل دماهای بسیار بالا ( تا هزار درجه سانتیگراد ) و بسیار پائین (تا منفی ??? درجه سانتیگراد )دارد.


نام گذاری استیل ها( ??? ، ??? ، …) توسط چه کسی صورت گرفته ؟


انجمن آهن و فولاد آمریکا(AISI)  برای اولین بار اقدام به دسته بندی و نامگذاری استینلس استیل ها نمود و مشخصات فیزیکی و شیمیائی و نیز دستورالعمل تولید آنها را عرضه نمود .


قیمت فولاد ck45


CK45 چه نوع فولادی است ؟


یک نوع فولاد ساده با کربن متوسط ( در حدود ????%) که بخاطر قیمت پائین بعضا برای ساخت محور پمپ مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد .به علت کم بودن مقدار کروم در مقابل زنگ زدگی و خوردگی مقاوم نیست .





فولاد داپلکس چیست ؟


این نوع فولاد بین ?? تا ?? درصد کروم و تا ?% مولیبدن داشته و دارای ماومت بسیار بالایی در برابر خوردگی می باشد و به این لحاظ بهترین گزینه برای ساخت قطعات در معرض خوردگی ناشی از آب دریا می باشد .


استیل 431


استنلس استیل چیست ؟


نوعی فولاد آلیاژی است که درصد عناصر نیکل و کروم آن نسبت به بقیه عناصر تشکیل دهنده آن بالاتر است . به طور کلی اگر میزان کروم فولاد از ?/?? درصد بیشتر باشد آن را استنلس استیل می نامند . این مقدار کروم باعث می شود که هنگام خوردگی لایه نازکی روی فولاد تشکیل شود و همین لایه باعث جلوگیری از خوردگی های بعدی می شود و عملاً باعث ترمیم خوردگی می شود . ضمناً کربن آن کمتر از ?/? درصد می باشد .





انواع گرید های استنلس استیل


سری ??? یا استیل نگیر ( غیر مغناطیسی ) : آلیاژ آهن ، کروم ، نیکل با کربن کمتر از ?/? درصد .سری ??? یا استیل بگیر ( مغناطیسی ) : آلیاژ آهن ، کروم با کربن کمتر از ?/? درصد .


سری ??? و موارد کاربرد آن


??? رایجترین گرید استنلس استیل است که همان ?/?? کلاسیک می باشد .??? بعد از ??? رایجترین گرید است و در صنایع غذایی و جراحی کاربرد دارد ، به علاوه آلیاژ مولیبدن موجود در آن از فرسایش جلوگیری می کند . همچنین بخاطر مقاومت زیاد در بربر کلر در مقایسه با گرید ??? در صنایع دریایی هم بکار می رود .


فولاد MO40


سری ??? و موارد کاربرد آن


??? مقاوم در برابر سایش است اما در برابر خوردگی مقاومت کمی دارد .??? گرید مخصوص کارد و چنگال ، قابلیت پولیش خوبی دارد .??? گرید مخصوص دکوراسیون است به عناون مثال در تزئینات داخلی اتومبیل کاربرد دارد . قابلیت شکل پذیری خوبی در درجه حرارت کم دارد و مقاوم در برابر خوردگی است .


خواص استنلس استیل


مقاوم در برابر خوردگی


ظاهر جذاب


مقاومت در برابر حرارت


به صورت کامل قابل بازیافت


عمر طولانی و مفید در قیاس با هزینه پرداختی
استیل 321





فولاد زنگ نزن آلیا‍ژی از فولاد است كه از ???? درصد یا بیشتر كروم و بیش از ?? درصد آهن تشكیل شده باشد .كروم موجود در استیل باعث به وجود آمدن یك سطح سخت و یكپارچه در برابر زنگ زدگی می شود .قابلیت ضد زنگ بودن  با اضافه كردن درصد بیشتر كروم و همچنین آلیاژهای دیگر نظیر  بهبود می یابد .


تکنولوژی TITANIUM  ION  PLATING
قیمت استیل 304
دربها و نرده های طلایی , رنگ نشده و با استفاده از این روش پیشرفته یونهای تیتانیوم بر روی استیل قرار گرفته و رنگ آن را تغییر می دهند . قابل توجه است که بر خلاف نمونه های مشابه دیگر  مادام العمر تغییر رنگ نداده و زنگ نمی زنند و دلیل آن هم استفاده از همین تکنولوژی جدید می باشد .


فولاد ضد زنگ چیست و مخترع آن چه کسی است؟


فولاد ضد زنگ به گروهی از آلیاژها با پایه آهنی گفته می‌شود که حاوی حداقل ?? درصد کروم (Cr) می‌باشد. کروم عنصری اساسی است که با تشکیل یک فیلم اکسید کروم در سطح فولاد آن را ضد زنگ می‌سازد.هنگامی که فولاد ضد زنگ بریده یا خراش داده می‌شود، کروم موجود در سطح سریعاً اکسید می‌شود و فیلم اکسید ناحیه صدمه دیده را ترمیم می‌کند. به دلیل همین خاصیت خود ترمیمی (خودشفایی/ Self healing) است که فولاد را بدون زنگ (Stainless) می‌نامند.اولین فولاد ضد زنگ به صورت آلیاژ، مارتنزیتی Fe-Cr-C  توسط دانشمند انگلیسی به نام هاری بررلی (Harry Brearley) در ???? تهیه گردید. اولین ریخته‌گری تجارتی فولاد ضد زنگ در سال ???? در شفیلد انگلستان به تولید رسید و حق ثبت آمریکایی جهت این اختراع در سال ???? به آقای هاری بررلی اهدا گردید.


قیمت فولاد ck60


آیا فولاد ضد زنگ، زنگ می‌زند؟


در وا­قع این موضوع که فولاد ضد زنگ، زنگ نمی‌‌زند یک تصور نادرستی است. این برداشت ناصحیح برخی موارد منجر به مشاجرات و حتی تعقیب قانونی بین کارفرمایان و پیمانکاران می‌شود. فولادهای ضد زنگ فقط در شرایطی خاص نظیر محیط‌های غیرآلوده و آب شیرین یا آب دریا (به صورت جاری) بدون زنگ باقی می‌مانند. در هوای مرطوب دریایی یا در داخل آب ساکن (راکد) فولاد ضد زنگ نوع ??? زنگ می‌زند، و اغلب به صورت موضعی دچار خوردگی حفره‌ای می‌گردد. به طور کلی ماهیت محیط و ترکیب شیمایی فولاد هر دو در تشکیل زنگ و خوردگی حفره‌ای فولاد ضد زنگ نقش تعیین کننده‌ای دارند.
استیل 410فولاد CK 45
دلیل پاک شدن لایه کروم در عملیات حرارتی چیست؟


در عملیات حرارتی و یا جوش‌کاری، دمای فولاد ضد زنگ به حدود ???-??? درجه سانتیگراد می‌رسد. کروم و کربن با یکدیگر وارد واکنش می‌شود و کاربایدکروم(  Chromium Carbide)تولید می‌گردد که در امتداد مرز دانه‌ها رسوب می‌کند. به همین دلیل کروم موجود در منطقه اطراف مرزدانه (ناحیه مرزی) تخلیه می‌شود. ناحیه مرزی که کروم آن تخلیه شده (فقیر نسبت به کروم) نسبت به سایر مناطق سالم سطح فلز که کروم آن مناطق تخلیه نشده‌اند در برابر خوردگی مقاومت کمتری دارد.


فولاد ضد زنگی را که در ساختار بلوری آن کار باید کروم به وجود آمده باشد “حساس شده (Sensitized)” می‌نامند. فولاد‌های حساس شده نسبت به خوردگی مرزدانه‌ای یا فساد جوش بیشتر مستعد می‌شوند.





استیل های بگیر  و  نگیر


به فولاد زنگ نزنی که خاصیت جذب توسط آهن ربا را داشته باشد بگیر و به فولاد زنگ نزنی که توسط آهن ربا جذب نشود نگیر می گویند. فولاد های زنگ نزن سری ???  (مانند ??? و ??? ) دارای کروم هستند که منجر به نگیر بودن استیل می شوند. و این درحالی است که استیل های سری ??? تنها دارای کروم است که خاصیت مغناطیسی فولاد زنگ نزن را حفظ می کند.


یکی از روش های تشخیص استینلس استیل از کربن استیل نیز این می باشد که در صورتی که آهن ربا به آن نچسبید این قطعی است که فولاد زنگ نزن است ولی اگر آهن ربا به آن بچسبید هنوز دلیل بر تشخیص فولاد زنگ نزن از فولاد کربن دار نیست..


فولاد CK75


پس برای انتخاب یک استینلس استیل مناسب کاربری باید به موارد زیادی از جمله گرید استیل ، سطح استیل ، کاربری آن و خاصیت مغناطیسی استیل توجه کرد.


تاریخچه استیل ضد زنگ stainless steel





در علم فلزات ، استیل ضد زنگ (stainless steel) به اسم استیل inox steel یا inox شناخته می شود.inox  از   لغت فرانسوی “inoxydable” به معنی “ضد زنگ” گرفته شده است.
قیمت استیل 431





استیل ضد زنگ به آسانی زنگ نمی زند .پوسیدگی و یا زنگ زدگی به وسیله آب در استیل معمولی وجود دارد اما علارغم اسمش stainless steel بطور کامل مقاوم در برابر زنگ زدگی نیست ، این فولاد برای مکانهای کم اکسیژن مناسب است ، همچنین آلیازی دیگری از استیل با نام استیل مقاوم در برابر خوردگی یا CRES وجود دارد. زمانی که جزییاتی از نوع و درجه فولاد موجود نبود. این نوع استیل  در صنایع هواپیمایی استفاده می شد. اکنون درجه های مختلفی از استیل وجود دارد با نمایی زیبا و مناسب استفاده در محیط اطراف مبتنی بر نیاز مصرف کننده. استیل ضد زنگ یا همان stainless steel مکانهایی مصرف می شود که ما نیاز به هر مزیت مقاومت بالا و ضد زنگ زدگی را خواستار باشیم.


استیل ضد زنگ (Stainless steel) با فولاد کربن دار و مقدار متفاوت درصد کروم عرضه می گردد. کربن موجود در استیل اگر محافظت نشود زمانی که در مجاورت اکسیژن و رطوبت قرار بگیرد به آسانی زنگ می زد. زنگ زدگی باعث تسریع در خوردگی و زنگ زدگی می شود و در طولانی مدت باعث پوسته پوسته شدن و پوسیدگی و خورد شدن فلز می شود. استیل زد زنگ دارای مقدار کافی از کرم   است که به شکل یک لایه غیر فعال از کرم  است که مانع از خوردگی سطح  و نفوذ آن به داخل سطح فلز می شود.
17-4ph استیل


فولادها از نظر آلیاژی به چهار گروه اصلی تقسیم می شوند:
1- فولادهای ساده کربنی


2- فولادهای کم آلیاژ


3- فولادهای متوسط آلیاژ


4- فولادهای پر آلیاژ


در فولادهای ساده کربنی، کربن اصلی ترین عنصر آلیاژی بوده و عناصری مانند منگنز و سیلیسیوم و آلومینیوم به مقدار جزیی و برای گاز زدایی به آن ها اضافه می شود. میزان کربن این فولادها نقش اصلی در میزان افزایش استحکام آنها پس از عملیات حرارتی دارد.


این فولادها به سه گروه کم کربن، کربن متوسط و پر کربن تقسم می شوند:
استیل 316
1- فولادهای کم کربن  با حداکثر 0.25 درصد کربن   Low Carbon Steel


2- فولاد کربن متوسط با 0.55-0.25 درصد کربن    Medium carbon steel


3- فولاد پر کربن با 0.5 >درصد کربن         High carbon steel


 پس از فولادهای کربنی، فولادهای کم آلیاژ و متوسط آلیاژ بوده که میزان منگنز و سیلیسیوم آنها بیشتر از مقدار لازم برای اکسیژن زدایی می باشد و عناصر دیگری مثل نیکل، کرم و مولیبدن نیز به آنها اضافه شده است. عناصری مانند تیتانیوم، نیوبیوم، مس و بر نیز در صورت لزوم و به میزان جزیی ممکن است به آنها اضافه شود. افزودن این عناصر آلیاژی به فولادها جهت بهبود عملیات حرارتی پذیری آنها و افزایش برخی خواص فیزیکی و مکانیکی می باشد.


لازم به ذکر است که جهت طبقه بندی فولادهای کم آلیاژ، متوسط آلیاژ و پر آلیاژ محدودیتی وجود نداشته و عموما به فولادهای حاوی بیش از 10% عناصر آلیاژی، فولادهای پرآلیاژ می گویند.


فولاد آموتیت
قیمت فولاد آموتیت

دیاگرام آهن - کربن
دیاگرام فازی دوتایی آهن – کربن، دیاگرامی تعادلی از کربن در محلول جامد آهن است که نشان دهنده تغییرات ساختاری آلیاژهای آهن – کربن نسبت به درجه حرارت می باشد. این دیاگرام بر حسب درصد کربن آلیاژ، درجه حرارت، سرد کردن یا گرم کردن بسیار آهسته رسم شده و به همین علت به آن دیاگرام تعادلی آهن – کربن می گویند.


از آنجایی که آهن و کربن تشکیل یک ترکیب واسطه به نام سمنتیت Fe3C می دهد، این دیاگرام را دیاگرام آهن – سمانتیت نیز می نامند.


آهن ماده ای آلوتروپیک (چند ساختاری) بوده و در حین انجماد از حالت مذاب تا رسیدن به دمای محیط، تبدیل به ساختارهای مختلف می شود. در نمودار آهن - کربن سمانتیت، آستنیت، لدبوریت، آهن آلفا، آهن گاما و آهن بتا دیده می شود.


در نمودار آهن-کربن سه نوع فولاد با ترکیب و ریزساختار مختلف دیده می شود (یوتکتوئیدی، هیپویوتکتوئیدی، هایپریوتکتوئیدی) که توضیحات آن در لینک زیر به تفصیل آمده است.





فولادهای ساده کربنی
فولادهای ساده کربنی مهمترین گروه آلیاژهای مهندسی هستند. این فولادها به علت هزینه نسبتا کم تولید و داشتن گستره وسیعی از خواص در بین مواد مهندسی در درجه اول اهمیت قرار دارند. کاربرد فولادهای ساده کربنی نامحدود بوده و می تواند شامل ورق، نوار، میله، سیم، محصولات لوله ای، شکل های ساختمانی، آهنگری شده، ریخته گری و ... باشد.
قیمت فولاد vcn



طبقه بندی فولادهای ساده کربنی
 فولادهای ساده کربنی بسته به نوع و کاربردشان در چند سیستم مختلف دسته بندی می شوند و دسته بندی منحصر به فردی که در مورد تمامی فولادهای ساده کربنی به کار رود، وجود ندارد. دو سیستم مختلفی که در این زمینه بیشترین کاربرد را دارند عبارتند از: ASTM و AISI-SAE





 سیستم دسته بندی AISI-SAE برای فولادهای ساده کربنی
 این سیستم در مورد میلگردهای نورد سرد و نورد گرم شده، سیم ها، میله ها و لوله های بدون درز و محصولات نیمه تمام برای آهنگری به کار برده می شود. از آنجا که در فولادهای ساده کربنی، درصد کربن نقش اصلی و تعیین کننده میزان استحکام آنها می باشد، در این سیستم از درصد کربن برای شناسایی فولادهای مختلف استفاده می شود.


برای نامگذاری از چهار عدد استفاده شده که دو عدد اول 10 مشخص کننده فولاد ساده کربنی است. دو رقم بعدی مشخص کننده صدم درصد کربن است.


به عنوان مثال؛ عدد 1020 مشخص کننده فولاد ساده کربنی با 0.2% اسمی کربن است.


قیمت استیل 316


اثر عناصر آلیاژی بر فولادهای ساده کربنی
فولادهای ساده کربنی ، علاوه بر کربن حاوی عناصر زیر نیز می باشند:


منگنز تا 1%


گوگرد تا 0.05%


فسفر تا 0.04%


سیلیسیم تا 0.3%


فولاد CK60


منگنز
محدوده استفاده از منگنز در فولادهای ساده کربنی می تواند از حداکثر 0.35% در فولاد 1005 تا حداکثر 1% در فولادهای 1085 AISI متغیر باشد. منگنز با گوگرد موجود در فولاد ترکیب شده و سولفید منگنز را ایجاد می کند. منگنز با ریزکردن پرلیت و ایجاد محلول جامد با فریت موجب افزایش استحکام تسلیم فولادهای ساده کربنی می شود.





گوگرد
 گوگرد می تواند حداکثر تا 0.05% در فولاد ساده کربنی وجود داشته باشد. معمولا با منگنز ترکیب شده و تشکیل آخال MnS می دهد. اگر گوگرد با آهن ترکیب شود، تشکیل FeS داده که معمولا در مرزدانه ها رسوب می کند. از آنجایی که FeS ترکیبی سخت بوده و دارای نقطه ذوب پایینی می باشد، لذا ممکن است در حین کارسرد و یا کارگرم فولاد ایجاد ترک کند. به همین دلیل و برای جلوگیری از تشکیل این ترکیب نامطلوب می بایست نسبت منگنز به گوگرد فولادها حدود 5 به 1 باشد.





فسفر
از آنجایی که فسفر ترکیب خیلی تردی با آهن تشکیل می دهد(Fe3P)، لذا میزان فسفر فولادهای کربنی در حد 0.04% محدود می باشد.


قیمت فولاد spk


سیلیسیم
سیلیسیم به عنوان اکسیژن زدا، حین فولادسازی به مذاب اضافه شده و تشکیل آخال های SiO2 می دهد. میزان سیلیسیم فولاد ساده کربنی می تواند از 0.1 تا 0.3% متغیر باشد.





 در مقایسه با فولادهای کم کربن عملیات حرارتی ناپذیر که کربنی بین 0.06 تا 0.1 درصد دارند، فولادهای دسته اول دارای سختی و استحکام بیشتری بوده ولی شکل پذیری سرد کمتری دارند. استحکام این دسته فولادها را می توان با عملیات حرارتی بالا برد اما این روش اقتصادی نمی باشد. جهت افزایش سختی این فولادها، آنها را کربوره کرده یا به طور سطحی سخت می کنند. برای کربوره کردن معمولا فولادهای AISI 1016,1018,1019 انتخاب شده و برای مقاطع بزرگتر، فولادهای AISI1015,1020,1022 به کار می رود.


 دسته دوم، فولادهای کربن متوسط، کربن بیشتری داشته و معمولا با کوئنچ و تمپر (آب دهی و برگشت)، استحکام می یابند. اگر انتخاب محلول و دمای کوئنچ (آبدهی) مناسب باشد، می توان محدوده وسیعی از خواص مکانیکی را بدست آورد. در بین این سه گروه از فولادهای ساده کربنی سختی پذیر، دسته دوم بیشترین و وسیع ترین کاربرد را داشته و بیشتر قطعات خودرو از این فولادها ساخته می شوند.


 دسته سوم فولادهای ساده کربنی که کربنی بالاتر از 0.55% دارند، نسبت به فولادهای کربن متوسط کاربرد کمتری دارند زیرا هزینه تولید و ساخت آنها گران تر بوده و قابلیت جوشکاری و شکل پذیری کمتری دارند. و چون کربن بیشتری دارند در اثر فرایند آبدهی، حداکثر سختی را به دست می آورند.


قیمت فولاد ck75
استیل 304


فولادهای آلیاژی
اگرچه تولید فولادهای ساده کربنی ارزان می باشد اما در کاربردهای مختلف مهندسی، این فولادها همیشه جوابگو نیستند. فولادهای آلیاژی اگرچه از لحاظ قیمت گران تر از فولادهای ساده کربنی هستند اما در عمل استفاده از آنها در صنعت اقتصادی تر می باشد. عناصر آلیاژی که در تولید فولادهای آلیاژی استفاده می شود عبارتند از: نیکل، کرم، مولیبدن، منگنز، سیلیسیم و وانادیم. در بعضی موارد عناصری دیگری مثل کبالت، مس و سرب نیز اضافه می شود.


عناصر آلیاژی جهت حصول خوا ص متالورژیکی مطلوب به فولادها اضافه می شود که بعضی از مهم ترین آنها عبارتند از:


1- بهبود خواص مکانیکی در دماهای مختلف


2- افزایش دمای باز پخت با حفظ استحکام و بهبود شکل پذیری


3- بهبود مقاومت به خوردگی در دماهای بالا


و سایر موارد.


فولاد نقره ای


طبقه بندی فولادهای آلیاژی
 در تعریف کلی، فولادهای حاوی تا 50% عناصر آلیاژی را فولاد آلیاژی می گویند. اما از از نقطه نظر فنی، فولاد آلیاژی به فولادهای ماشین سازی و ساختمانی عملیات حرارتی پذیر که حاوی 1 تا 4 درصد عناصر آلیاژی هستند، اطلاق می شود.


 این فولادها در ایالات متحده امریکا عموما با سیستم نامگذاری AISI-SAE مشخص می شوند. در این سیستم برای نامگذاری هر فولاد آلیاژی از یک عدد چهار رقمی استفاده شده که دو رقم اول مشخص کننده عنصر آلیاژی اصلی یا گروه عناصر آلیاژی و دو رقم آخر مشخص کننده تقریبی درصد اسمی کربن در آلیاژ است.


قیمت فولاد نقره ای


کاربرد انواع مختلف فولاد
از فولادی که تا ??? درصد کربن دارد، برای ساختن سیم، لوله و ورق فولاد استفاده می‌شود. فولاد متوسط ??? تا ??? درصد کربن دارد و آن را برای ساختن ریل، دیگ بخار و قطعات ساختمانی بکار می‌برند. فولادی که ??? تا ??? درصد کربن دارد، سخت است و از آن برای ساختن ابزارآلات، فنر و کارد و چنگال استفاده می‌شود.





ناخالصی‌های آهن و تولید فولاد
آهنی که از کوره بلند خارج می‌شود، چدن نامیده می‌شود که دارای مقادیری کربن، گوگرد، فسفر، سیلیسیم، منگنز و ناخالصی‌های دیگر است. در تولید فولاد دو هدف دنبال می‌شود:
قیمت استیل 420
 سوزاندن ناخالصی‌های چدن


افزودن مقادیر معین از مواد آلیاژ دهنده به آهن


منگنز، فسفر و سیلیسیم در چدن مذاب توسط هوا یا اکسیژن به اکسید تبدیل می‌شوند و با کمک ذوب مناسبی ترکیب شده، به صورت سرباره خارج می‌شوند. گوگرد به صورت سولفید وارد سرباره می‌شود و کربن هم می‌سوزد و مونوکسید کربن (CO) یا دی‌اکسید کربن (CO?) در می‌آید. چنانچه ناخالصی اصلی منگنز باشد، یک کمک ذوب اسیدی که معمولاً دی‌اکسید سیلسیم (SiO?) است، بکار می‌برند:


(MnO + SiO? ——-> MnSiO?(l


و چنانچه ناخالصی اصلی سیلسیم یا فسفر باشد (و معمولاً چنین است)، یک کمک ذوب بازی که معمولاً اکسید منیزیم (MgO) یا اکسید کلسیم (CaO) است، اضافه می‌کنند:


(MgO + SiO? ——-> MgSiO?(l


(?MgO + P?O?? ——-> ?Mg?(PO?)?(l


قیمت استیل 410


کوره تولید فولاد و جدا کردن ناخالصی‌ها
معمولاً جداره داخلی کوره‌ای را که برای تولید فولاد بکار می‌رود، توسط آجرهایی که از ماده کمک ذوب ساخته شده‌اند، می‌پوشانند. این پوششی مقداری از اکسیدهایی را که باید خارج شوند، به خود جذب می‌کند. برای جدا کردن ناخالصی‌ها، معمولاً از روش کوره باز استفاده می‌کنند. این کوره یک ظرف بشقاب مانند دارد که در آن ??? تا ??? تن آهن مذاب جای می‌گیرد. بالای این ظرف، یک سقف مقعر قرار دارد که گرما را روی سطح فلز مذاب منعکس می‌کند. جریان شدیدی از اکسیژن را از روی فلز مذاب عبور می‌دهند تا ناخالصی‌های موجود در آن بسوزند. در این روش ناخالصیها در اثر انتقال گرما در مایع و عمل پخش به سطح مایع می‌آیند و عمل تصفیه چند ساعت طول می‌کشد، البته مقداری از آهن، اکسید می‌شود که آن را جمع‌آوری کرده، به کوره بلند باز می‌گردانند.


فولاد SPK


روش دیگر جدا کردن ناخالصی‌ها از آهن
در روش دیگری که از همین اصول شیمیایی برای جدا کردن ناخالصی‌ها از آهن استفاده می‌شود، آهن مذاب را همراه آهن قراضه و کمک ذوب در کوره‌ای بشکه مانند که گنجایش ??? تن بار را دارد، می‌ریزند. جریان شدیدی از اکسیژن خالص را با سرعت مافوق صوت بر سطح فلز مذاب هدایت می‌کنند و با کج کردن و چرخاندن بشکه، همواره سطح تازه‌ای از فلز مذاب را در معرض اکسیژن قرار می‌دهند. اکسایش ناخالصی‌ها بسیار سریع صورت می‌گیرد و وقتی محصولات گازی مانند CO? رها می‌شوند، توده مذاب را به هم می‌زنند، بطوری که آهن ته ظرف، رو می‌آید. دمای توده مذاب، بی آنکه از گرمای خارجی استفاده شود، تقریباً به دمای جوش آهن می‌رسد و در چنین دمایی، واکنشها فوق‌العاده سریع بوده، تمامی‌ این فرایند، در مدت یک ساعت یا کمتر کامل می‌شود و معمولاً محصولی یکنواخت و دارای کیفیت خوب بدست می‌آید.
استیل 420

----------


## sepahanfoolad31

پروفیل PROFILE از نظر لغوی به معنای مقطع ثابت و طول زیاد است که در ساختمان سازی و ماشین سازی به کار می رود، در این مقاله قصد داریم شما را با مفاهیم 

پروفیل ، کاربرد و روش تولید آن آشنا نماییم.
وزن ورق گالوانیزه
انواع پروفیل:
الف: پروفیلهای باز شامل تیرآهن، تسمه، نبشی، ناودانی، میلگرد می باشد.
ب : پروفیل بسته شامل لوله و قوطی می باشد.


کاربرد پروفیل :

پروفیل مصارف زیادی در ساختمان سازی، صنعت و راه سازی دارد، اما بیشترین کاربرد آن در ساخت در و پنجره های آهنی می باشد.

پروفیل ها بشکل مربع و مستطیل وجود دارند که در مقاطع کوچک آن جهت نرده های فلزی برای در و پنجره ها، راه پله ها، نرده کشی دیوارهای کارخانه ها، پیاده روها و 

نیز خیابانها استفاده می گردد، اما مقاطع بزرگتر پروفیل ها به ستونی معروف هستند که در ساخت ستون و اسکلت فلزی کاربرد دارد.

استفاده های دیگر پروفیل :
در صنعت خودروسازی
در ساخت پایه میز و صندلی
نوع z آن جهت پوشش سقف سوله ها
ساخت چهارچوب درهای بزرگ آهنی با استفاده از پروفیل نبشی
ساخت کرکره های مغازه با استفاده از پروفیل ناودانی
چدن چیست
نحوۀ تولید یک نوع پروفیل مربع :
تولید پروفیل و قوطی های ساختمانی به ۲ روش مستقیم و غیر مستقیم انجام می گردد(همان تولید لوله و تبدیل به شکل نهایی) که هر یک دارای محاسن و معایبی می باشند.

روش تولید مستقیم:
در روش تولید مستقیم نوار در اثر عبور از بین قالب های بالا و پایین (دارای محرک) و در کنار هرزگردها که طراح با انجام محاسبات از نظر میزان نیرو و زوایای شکل 

مورد نظر که با توزیع در هر دروازه طراحی نموده به تدریج شکل گرفته و پس از جوش خوردن دو لبه ورق توسط جوشهای فرکانسی نهایتاً در قسمت سایزینگ شکل کامل می 

گیرد.
جدول استاندارد ورق های فلزی چیست
پروفیل تولید شده در اثر اعمال نیرو از طرف قالبها و حرارت جوش، کاملاً مستقیم نبوده و توسط پیچش گیر با اعمال نیروی مجدد، خمش، پیچش و کمانش آن اصلاح می 

گردد. پروفیل در حال تولید، توسط اره اتوماتیک در فواصل ۶۶ متری بریده و به تعداد معینی بسته بندی و پس از نصب کارت مشخصات و تأیید کنترل کیفی به انبار 

محصولات منتقل می گردد.

محاسن و معایب:

پروفیل تولید شده به روش مستقیم از کیفیت بالاتری برخوردار بوده و دارای زاویه های تیز، ابعاد دقیق و خط جوش ثابت در دیوارۀ بالایی می باشد و انحنای سطحی کمی 

دارد.

در این روش به دلیل تیز بودن گوشه و اختلاف قطر نقاط مختلف قالبها و سرعت خطی متفاوت، استهلاک قالبها بیشتر می باشد. همچنین از نظر ماشین کاری و عملیات 

حرارتی نیز دقت بیشتری لازم است از طرفی فضای هوایی بیشتر بین ایندکتور و پروفیل و فریت سرعت تولید را کاهش داده و نسبت به روش غیر مستقیم دارای سرعت 

وزن سپری
کمتر و راندمان پائین تری خواهد بود.

روش تولید غیر مستقیم :
در این روش پروفیل ابتدا در دستگاه اصلی نورد طبق مراحل فوق و یکی از سه روش خم کردن، به لوله تبدیل می گردد و پس از جوش دو لبه، در قسمت سایزینگ و پیچش گیر 

در اثر فشارهای بالایی و پایینی و جانبی، این لوله به اشکال مختلف تبدیل و یا اینکه در قسمت سایزینگ و پیچش گیر لوله کاملتر و محصول نهایی تولید و پس از برش بسته 

بندی می گردد.

محاسن و معایب
در این روش قسمت اولیه ماشین ( شامل Forming و Finishing ) به یکی از ۳ طریق شکل دهی لبه ای، شکل دهی مرکزی و یا شکل دهی از طریق شعاع 

واقعی و با توجه به نظر طراح و شرایط ماشین نوار به لوله تبدیل و در قسمت Sizing به شکل مورد نظر تبدیل می گردد که این روش Online نامیده می شود و یا پس 

از اینکه در این دور، لوله کامل و بریده شد، در دستگاههای دیگری عمل تغییر شکل انجام می گردد.

در این روش چون می توان با ساخت یک لوله در قسمت فرمینگ و تعویض حداقل چند قالب در قسمت سایزینگ و یا بردن به دستگاه های بدون جوش دیگر می توان چند نوع 

پروفیل تهیه نمود. داشتن تنوع با حداقل ماشین لوله سازی امکان پذیر است. ضمناً چون فاصله هوایی بین ایندکتور و لوله به حداقل ممکن و قطر انتخابی می تواند به بالاترین 

اندازه ممکن برسد از حداکثر توان دستگاه جوش می توان استفاده کرد و سرعت تولید نسبت به روش مستقیم بیشتر خواهد بود.
وزن ورق استیل
قالبها منحنی شکل و ساخت با دستگاه راحت تر و در عملیات حرارتی احتمال شکستن به دلیل عدم وجود گوشه های تیز بسیار کمتر می باشد ولی از نظر کیفیت، گوشه ها 

گردتر و اندازۀ اضلاع و خط جوش و انحنای سطحی با دقت پایین تر نسبت به روش مستقیم خواهد بود.

چنانچه تولید لوله صرفاً برای تهیه لوله گاز و یا آب باشد قطر لوله را در قسمت جوش حدود نیم میلی متر بیشتر از قطر نهایی ساخته و این میزان اضافه قطر لوله را با 

افزایش سرعت خطی به وجود آمده در اثر افزایش قطر قالبها در هر دروازه (۵/۰ تا ۲/۰) میلی متر در سایزینگ تقلیل داده و عملاً لوله را کشیده و گرد می نمایند.
وزن ورق آلومینیوم
لوله تولید شده را می توان قبل از برش توسط تست غیر مخرب ادی کارنت (حوزه مغناطیسی) آزمایش و یا پس از برش به صورت Offline آزمایش را انجام داد و آنگاه 

پس از پلیسه گیری عمل تست هیدرواستاتیک را تا فشار حدود ۷۰ بار برای مدت ۵ ثانیه انجام داده و پس از تأیید و چاپ مشخصات لازمه بر روی لوله ها به صورت شش 

گوش بسته بندی و به بازار عرضه نمود. این روش برای قوطی، تیرآهن، نبشی و ناودانی نیز کاربرد دارد.
وزن پروفیل سپری
کاربرد انواع پروفیل
پروفیلهای مربع و مستطیل با مقاطع کوچک به عنوان نرده های فلزی برای در و پنجره منازل، کناره راه پله ها و همچنین نرده کشی اطراف دیوارهای کارخانجات و 

زمینهای محصور شده و نرده پیاده روها و خیابانها بکار می روند.

پروفیلهای مربع و مستطیل(قوطی) با مقاطع بزرگتر که معروف به ستونی می باشند موارد استفاده متعددی در صنعت و ساختمان سازی دارند این پروفیل ها که در مقاطع 

مربع ساخته می شوند و ضخامت آنها از ۵/۱ تا ۸ میلی متر می باشند می توانند در ساختن ستون و اسکلت فلزی ساختمانها بکار روند. همچنین اگر این پروفیلها با مشخصات 

فیزیکی قابل اطمینانی ساخته شوند می توانند در ساختن شاسی تریلرها و نفت کش ها استفاده شوند.

از پروفیلهای قوطی مربع و مستطیل در صنایع خودروسازی نیز استفاده می شود.

از پروفیلهای قوطی مربع در ساختن پایه میز و صندلی نیز استفاده می گردد.

پروفیل هایی که به صورت Z تهیه می شوند اکثراً برای پوشش سقف سوله ها بکار می روند.

پروفیلهای نبشی و ناودانی با روش نورد سرد نیز تولید می شوند. از پروفیلهای نبشی می توان در ساختن چهارچوب درهای بزرگ آهنی و انواع قالب های فلزی بکار رفته در 

ماشین آلات استفاده کرد. ناودانی های کوچک در مواردی نظیر در کرکره ای مغازه ها بکار می روند.

وزن مخصوص آلومینیوم
ورق استیل چسیت؟
ورق های استیل یا در اصطلاح، ورق های استنلس استیل، صفحه های فولادی ضد زنگ هستند که به عنوان ورق های فولادی مقاوم به خوردگی معروفند. ورق استنلس 

استیل، آلیاژهایی بر پایه فلز آهن، حاوی حدود 10 درصد فلز کروم هستند. برخی از استیل ها مقادیر بالایی، بیش از 30 درصد کروم و یا کمتر از 50 درصد آهن دارند. 

هنگامی که این ورق ها در معرض اکسیژن هوا قرار می گیرد، کروم موجود در آن با اکسیژن ترکیب شده و یک لایه اکسیدی اکسید کروم روی سطح ایجاد می شود؛ به این 

ترتیب ورق فلزی از زنگ زدگی در امان می ماند.
جدول وزن ورق گالوانیزه
ترکیبات استیل 
عناصری مانند نیوبیوم (Nb) – آلومینیوم (Al) -سیلسیوم (Si) – تیتانیوم (Ti) – مس (Cu) – نیکل (Ni) – مولیبدن (Mo) – سلنیوم (Se) جهت 
عرشه فولادی
بهبود خواص استیل به آن اضافه می شود. درصد کربن در این محصولات در محدوده 03/0 تا 1 درصد متغییر است.
در هنگام انتخاب نوع ورق های استیل، توجه به عواملی همچون مقاومت به خوردگی، خواص مکانیکی – حرارتی و موجودیت در بازار حائز اهمیت است.
انواع استیل
برای متریال استنلس استیل، دو اصطلاح رایج به کار برده می شود.
اول، اصطلاح "استنلس استیل نگیر" (سری 300) 
دوم، "استنلس استیل بگیر" (سری 400).
استنلس استیل نگیر، به ورق استیلی می گویند که خاصیت مغناطیسی ندارد؛ این ورق ها آلیاژی حاوی آهن، کروم، نیکل و کربن کمتر از 1/0 درصد هستند.
در مقابل، استنلس استیل بگیر، ورق استیلی است که خاصیت مغناطیسی داشته باشد؛ این ورق ها آلیاژی حاوی آهن، کروم و کربن کمتر از 1/0 درصد هستند.

به طور کلی، بسته به نوع و مقدار عناصر موجود در آلیاژ استیل، خواص مکانیکی نظیر سختی و شکل پذیری آن متفاوت خواهد بود. هرچه مقدار کربن در آن افزایش یابد، 
وزن مخصوص آهن
سختی استیل زیاد شده اما میزان شکل پذیری آن کاهش می یابد.
ورق های فلزی برای محیط زیست خطری ندارند زیرا قابل بازیافت هستند. این مواد دوباره ذوب می شوند. باید گفت در حدود 70 تا 80 درصد از استیل ها از صنعت 

بازیافت ضایعات فلزی تولید می شوند. 
ورق استیل در دماهای بالا تا حدود 1000 درجه سانتی گراد و محدوده دمایی بسیار پایین تا حدود 200- درجه سانتی گراد مقاومت خوبی از خود نشان می دهد.
از سوی انجمن آهن و فولاد آمریکا، یک سری کدهای مخصوص برای نامگذاری ورق های استیل در نظر گرفته شده است. این ورق ها تحت استاندارد بین المللی ASTM 
اخبار آهن
آمریکا تولید می شوند.
ضخامت ورق های استیل از 40/0 تا 20 میلی متر و ابعاد 100*200 و 125*250 سانتی متر در بازار موجود می باشد.

انواع ورق استیل (استنلس استیل)

1-ورق استیلسری 300 
وزن مخصوص استیل
ورق استیل 304 : ورق استیل با کاربردهای رایج صنعتی و ساختمانی مانند حفاظ استیل
 ورق استیل 316: کاربرد در صنایع غذایی و جراحی پزشکی – صنایع دریایی (ضد اسید هستند) 
ورق استیل 321: حاوی درصد بالای تیتانیوم – مقاوم به خوردگی

2-ورق استیل سری 400

 ورق استیل 410: مقاوم به خوردگی و سایش
 ورق استیل 420: لوازم آشپزخانه مانند قاشق – چنگال – کارد 
ورق استیل 430: در درجه حرارت پایین قابلیت شکل پذیری خوبی دارد و مقاوم به خوردگی است.
کاربردهای ورق های استیل
محاسبه وزن قوطی پروفیل

پوشش بدنه و سقف و درب آسانسور (گرید 430 و 304)
ساخت پمپ، دریچه ها و تجهیزات شیمیایی و کاربردهای دریایی (گرید 316)
ساخت قاشق – چنگال – کارد (گرید 410)
ساخت لوازم خانگی (گرید 430)

ساخت بدنه خودرو – کامیون – هواپیما ساخت لوازم الکتریکی مانند ترانسفورماتورها ساخت تانکر های حمل مواد شیمیایی و سوخت صنایع غذایی ، سقف کاذب ساختمان 

ها

محاسبه وزن آهن آلات
 سری ۴۰۰ ورق استیل
۴۱۰ مقاوم در برابر سایش است اما در برابر خوردگی مقاومت کمی دارد.
۴۲۰ گرید مخصوص کارد و چنگال, قابلیت پولیش خوبی دارد.
۴۳۰ گرید مخصوص دکوراسیون است به عناون مثال در تزئینات داخلی اتومبیل کاربرد دارد. قابلیت شکل پذیری خوبی در درجه حرارت کم دارد و مقاوم در برابر خوردگی 
جدول اشتال
است.
فرق استیل ۳۰۴ و ۳۱۶ چیست ؟
استیل ۳۰۴ حاوی ۱۸% کروم و ۸% نیکل است در صورتیکه استیل ۳۱۶ دارای ۱۶% کروم, ۱۰% نیکل و ۲% مولیبدن است. مولیبدن برای کمک به مقاومت در برابر خوردگی 

ناشی ا ز کلراید (مثل آب دریا) به آن اضافه می شود .

خواص استنلس استیل
مقاوم در برابر خوردگی
ظاهر جذاب
مقاومت در برابر حرارت
به صورت کامل قابل بازیافت
عمر طولانی و مفید در قیاس با هزینه پرداختی
چه چیز باعث می شود استینلس استیل ضد زنگ باشد ؟
استیل وقتی ضد زنگ است که حداقل ۱۰٫۵ %کروم داشته باشد. کروم پس از ترکیب با اکسیژن هوا اکسید کروم تشکیل میدهد که لایه ای روی استینلس استیل تشکیل می 
نمودار قیمت آهن
دهد. این لایه دیده نمی شود ولی باعث می شود ارتباط بین هوا و فلز از بین رفته و استیل سالم بماند. مقدار بیشتر کروم و نیز برخی دیگر از عناصر موجود در آلیاژ شبیه 

نیکل و مولیبدن این لایه را نقویت کرده و خاصیت ضد زنگ بودن را افزایش می دهد.

فروشگاه سپاهان فولاد ارئه دهنده انواع لوله و اتصالات و شیرآلات ازجمله لوله استیل و ورق استیل می باشد.
محاسبه وزن قوطی

ورق استیل دارای چند ویژگی قابل تمیز به شرح ذیل است :
ورق استیل نگیر
ورق استیل براق
ورق استیل مات
ورق استیل خش دار
ورق استیل روکش دار
ورق استیل نسوز
ورق استیل ضد اسید
معمولا رول های ورق های استیل در دو عرض ۱۰۰ و ۱۲۵ سانتی متر تولید و عرضه می شوند.

ورق های استیل از ضخامت های ۴۰ صدم میل تا ۲۰ میل قابل عرضه می باشند.

ورق های استیل فابریک در دو اندازه ۲۰۰*۱۰۰ و ۲۵۰*۱۲۵ سانتی متر موجود می باشند.

انواع ورق استیل از نورد شمش های ریختگی استنلس استیل تولید و ساخته میشود که به ضخامت مورد نظر بستگی دارد, مهمترین ورق استیل موجود در ایران ورق استیل 

۳۰۴ تایوان, ورق استیل ۳۱۶ تایوان, ورق استیل کره و ورق استیل کلومبوس آفریقای جنوبی میباشد.

آیا استینلس استیل قابل بازیافت است؟
استینلس استیل ۱۰۰% قابل بازیافت است. استیل ضایعاتی ذوب شده و دوباره قالب گیری می شود. بین ۶۵ تا ۸۰ درصد از تولید استینلس استیل به روش بازیافت ضایعات 

صورت می گیرد.
آیا استینلس استیل می تواند در دماهای بسیار بالا یا پایین کار کند؟
بله استینلس استیل مقاومت بسیار خوبی در برابر دماهای بسیار بالا(تا ۱۰۰۰ درجه سانتی گراد) و بسیار پایین (تا ۲۰۰- درجه سانتی گراد) دارد.
نام گذاری های استیل ها (۳۰۴ و ۳۱۶ و….) توسط چه کسی صورت گرفته است؟
انجمن آهن و فولاد آمریکا برای اولین بار اقدام به دسته بندی و نام گذاری استینلس استیل ها نمود و مشخصات فیزیکی و شیمیایی و نیز دستورالعمل تولید آنها را عرضه 
محاسبه وزن قوطی

نمود.

آیا استینلس استیل ها جذب آهنربا می شوند؟
استینلس استیل های سری ۳۰۰ که دارای نیکل هستند جذب آهنربا نمی شوند در صورتی که سری ۴۰۰ که دارای نیکل نبوده وفقط کروم دارند جذب آهنربا می شوند.
حرف بعد از نام استینلس استیل (مثل۳۱۶) نشانه چیست؟
حرف مخفف کلمه بوده بیانگر آن است که مقدار کربن آلیاژ به کمتر از۰٫۰۳% کاهش پیدا کرده است.این مقدار کم کربن باعث می شود بعد از عملیات جوشکاری همچنان لایه 

اکسیدمحافظتی روی سطح حضور داشته باشد.

کاربرد های ورق استیل
ورق استیل در صنایع تولید شکر و در بخش آسیاب های این صنعت مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد. از صنایع غذایی دیگری که این ورق ها در آن مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند. 

صنایع تولید روغن را می توان نام برد.
در صنعت ساخت قطعات بزرگ برای کشتی سازی و همچنین ساخت پمپ، هم این ورق ها کاربرد دارند.
مهم ترین و معتبر ترین صنعت جهان یعنی پتروشیمی هم پر مصرف ترین صنعت ورق استیل می باشند.
اخبار لحظه ای آهن

----------


## kapsool

مختصری درباره لباس و تجهیزات آتش نشانها کپسول آتشنشانی
یکی از موادی که در تهیه لباس نسوز به کار می رود آزبست (پنبه نسوزASBEST) می باشد که مقاومت زیادی در برابر آتش دارد. آزبست ترکیبی از سیلیکات های
معدنی مانند سیلیکات منگنز و سیلیکات آهن با ترکیبات پیچیده الیافی و کریستالی می باشد.لایه بیرونی و پوشش روی لباس نسوز از جنس کولار آلومینیومی است و این
خاصیت آئینه بودن آن پرتوها و تشعشعات حرارتی را منعکس و حرارت را جذب نمی نماید.
جنس و چگونگی ساخت لباس نسوز
یکی از موادی که در تهیه لباس نسوز به کار می رود آزبست (پنبه نسوزASBEST) می باشد که مقاومت زیادی در برابر آتش دارد. آزبست ترکیبی از سیلیکات های
معدنی مانند سیلیکات منگنز و سیلیکات آهن با ترکیبات پیچیده الیافی و کریستالی می باشد.لایه بیرونی و پوشش روی لباس نسوز از جنس کولار آلومینیومی است و این
خاصیت آئینه بودن آن پرتوها و تشعشعات حرارتی را منعکس و حرارت را جذب نمی نماید.
انواع لباس نسوز جعبه آتش نشانی
الف : محافظ در برابر شعله :
با آن می توان مستقیم وارد شعله شد و معمولا سه لایه هستند. وزن آن بین 7 تا 12 کیلوگرم بوده و در محیط هایی که آتش حدود c ˚815 حرارت دارد می توان از آن
استفاده کرد
ب : محافظ در برابر حرارت :
این نوع لباس در اماکن پرحرارت و معمولاً توسط کارگرانی که در قسمت کوره های مراکز صنعتی کار می کنند استفاده می شود. این لباس ها معمولاٌ از چندین لایه از جنس
آزبست با رویه آلومینیومی ساخته شده است.
خصوصیات فرد استفاده کننده از لباس نسوز
:: آتش نشان حرفه ای باشد.
:: از نظر روحی ، روانی و جسمی سالم باشد.
:: لباس زیر شخص استفاده کننده پلاستیکی نباشد و از جنس عایق مانند نخ باشد.
:: در صورت بروز هرگونه ناراحتی ناشی از حرارت، سریعاً محل را ترک نماید.
:: حتی المقدور از لباس نسوز در فضای باز استفاده شود.
:: به تعداد نفراتی که در عملیات لباس نسوز پوشیده اند، به همان تعداد نفرات دیگر لباس پوشیده و در خارج از محیط آتش سوزی آماده باشند.
:: چنانچه لباس نسوز در عملیات پاره شد باید سریعاً محل را ترک و لباس را تعویض کرد.
لباسهای نسوز از نظر شکل به 2 شکل دو تکه و یک تکه وجود دارند که بلوز بعضی از مدلهای آنها دارای محلی برای بستن دستگاه تنفسی هوای فشرده می باشند.لباس های
نسوزی که در آتش نشانی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد، معمولاً شامل بلوز، شلوار ، دستکش، چکمه و کلاه با نقاب شیشه ای ضخیم می باشد.


چگونگی ورود به محل حریق با لباس نسوز
جهت خنک کردن فرد آتش نشان با لباس نسوز نباید از آب استفاده کرد، چون بر اثر حرارت آب بخار و از طریق درزهای لباس وارد لباس می باش. ولی می توان بصورت
مهپاش جهت خنک کردن محیط و مسیر ورود آتش نشان استفاده نمود.بدلیل عدم دید کافی و ناآشنایی با محل نباید با لباس نسوز وارد فضای بسته گشت . در عملیات باید 2 نفر
لباس نسوز پوشیده تا اگر برای نفر اول مشکلی پیش آمد نفر دوم او را کمک کند.لباسهای نسوز باید بعد از هر عملیات مورد بازدید قرار گیرد و در صورت نیاز با آب و موا
شوینده شسته شده و خشک گردد. از سالم بودن لباس اطمینان حاصل و آن را در جای مخصوص قرار داده و برای عملیات بعدی آماده نگه می داریم.
لباسهای محافظ در برابر مواد شیمیایی
این لباسها مقاوم در برابر مواد شیمیایی می باشند و از جنسهای مختلفی چون *PVC ، *پارچه پلی امید با پوشش 2لایه از جنس بوتیل و با لایه بیرونی از جنس ویتون ، *
مجموعه از مواد پلیمری که باعث مقاومت پارچه می شود ، * مواد پلاستیکی و مواد عالی پلیمری تهیه شده اند که بعضاً مجهز به سیستم تحویه هوا می باشند و در مدلهای
مخلف ذیل موجود می باشند:
• لباس شیمیائی ترل کِم 1000
• لباس شیمیائی ترل کم سوپر
• لباس شیمیائی ترل کم فوق سوپر
• لباس شیمیائی ترل کم مدل VPS
• لباس شیمیائی مدل TLU با کاربرد محدود
• لباس شیمیایی ترل کم مدل HPS
• لباسهای حفاظتی شیمیائی مجهز به سیستم جریان هوا
• لباس ترکیبی منعکس کننده حرارت و مقاوم در برابر مواد شیمیایی
محافظت کننده سر و صورت
این محافظت کننده از جنس 100% نومکس دولایه می باشد و مانعی برای دید شخص استفاده کننده بوجود نمی آورد.
چکمه های مقاوم در برابر مواد شیمیائی
این نوع چکمه ها دارای استاندارد ایمنی EN 145 بوده و از جنس پولی یورتان برای حد اکثر حفاظت ساخته شده و صد جرقه و آنتی استاتیک می باشد. شیلنگ آتش نشانی
دستکش های محافظ در برابر مواد شیمیائی
این دستکش ها چند منظوره بوده و در مقابل مواد شیمیائی جامد، مایع و گاز دستها را محافظت می کند. لایه بیرونی آن از جنس PVC و آستر داخلی آن از جنس کتان با
کیفیت زیاد ساخته شده است و در برابر عوامل فیزیکی مانند خراشیدگی و سائیدگی مقاوم بوده و طول آن 35 سانتی متر است.
لباس های محافظ در برابر تشعشعات رادیو اکتیو
در طبیعت و در شرایط معمولی موادی یافت می شود که از اتم های آنها پرتوهائی ساطع می شود. این مواد را رادیو اکتیو یا پرتو زا گویند. این ذرات به سه گونۀ آلفا α ،
بتا β و گاما γ می باشند.یک ورقه کاغذ می تواند ذره آلفا و یک ورقۀ آلومینیومی به قطر 3 میلی متر می تواند ذرۀ بتا و یک جدار سربی به قطر 7 سانتیمتر می تواند باعث
توقف پرتو گاما گردد.
وسایل و لباس های حفاظت انفرادی
حفاظت بدن :
هنگام کار با مواد پرتوزا بر حسب مورد استفاده از روپوش های پارچه ای ساده ، لباس های مخصوص حفاظتی کامل و روپوش های آزمایشگاهی بر حسب نوع کار و محیط
کار و عملیات متفاوت و متنوع می باشد.این روپوش ها می توانند از جنس پارچه های معمولی و روشن و بعضاً پلاستیکی ضد اسید و نسوز باشد.
حفاظت پاها : ایمن پیشتاز
جهت جلوگیری از انتشار آلودگی از محل کار و عملیات به سایر نقاط و همچنین حفظ و نگهداری پاها استفاده از کفش های مناسب لازم می باشد. این کفشها باید ساده و سفید
رنگ و قابل رفع آبودگی باشد، کف این کفشها باید لاستیکی و یا پلاستیکی بدون شیار باشد تا ذرات آلوده لابلای شیارها قرار نگیرد. در آزمایشگاه های مواد پرتوزا باید
جورابها تعویض و جوراب سفید آزمایشگاهی پوشیده شود. پس از کار و عملیات باید کفش ، لباس و دستها با دستگاه های کنترل آلودگی پرتویابی شود و در صورت اطمینان
از پاک بودن آنها محل را ترک کرد.
حفاظت دست ها :
بر حسب نوع کار و مواد آلاینده مجموعه ای از دستکش های آزمایشگاهی وجود دارد.
حفاظت دهان و بینی :
یکی از مسیرهای آلودگی داخلی که از اهمین خاصی برخوردار است عبور مواد پرتوزای معلق در هوا یا گاز و بخارات آلوده از طریق دهان و بینی به مجاری تنفسی از
جمله ریه ها می باشند که اختلالات ناشی از آن بسیار زیاد است.برای حفاظت بر حسب شرایط محیط و چگونگی توزیع و پراکندگی ذرات گرد و غبار آلوده و یا گازها و تجهیزات ایمنی
بخارات رادیواکتیو و ابعاد ذرات تشکیل دهنده آنها از فیلتر و ماسک های مختلف استفاده می شود.این نوع ماسک ها از نوع ساده کاغذی شروع و به ماسک های تمام صورت
مجهز به کپسول اکسیژن کاملاً آب بندی شده، منتهی می شوند.
حفاظت چشم و موی سر :
در بعضی از محل های کار و عملیات احتمال قطره های محلول مواد پرتوزا بر روی صورت و چشم وجود دارد. حفاظت چشم توسط عینک های مناسب ضروری می باشد که
با توجه به شرایط کار و محلول های رادیواکسستیو متنوع می باشند.در مکانهایی که احتمال گرد و غبار آلوده و یا محلول های رادیو اکتیو وجود دارد برای جلوگیری از
آلودگی موهای سر باید از کلاه های پارچه ای و پلاستیکی مناسب استفاده کرد. ست هیدرولیک

رنگ لباس آتش نشان ها
اولین و مهم ترین اصل درباره لباس‌های آتش نشانی، ایمنی در آنهاست. مواردی که ایمنی را در لباس آتش نشانی تضمین می‌کنند شامل: جنس پارچه، تعداد لایه‌های حفاظتی
و رنگ آن است. شاید برایتان سوال پیش آمده است که چگونه ممکن است رنگ پارچه به ایمنی لباس آتش نشان‌ها کمک کند. در این مطلب به انواع رنگ لباس آتش نشانی
می‌پردازیم، با این مطلب همراه باشید تا اطلاعات کاملی در این باره به دست بیاورید.
چگونه رنگ و علائم لباس آتش نشانی به ایمنی بیشتر کمک می‌کند؟
سازمان بین‌المللی آتش نشانی که شامل سازمانی تشکیل شده از متخصصان از چند ملیت است، هر ساله یا طی مدتی مشخص، قوانین و استاندارد‌های جهانی برای لباس تجهیزات آتش نشانی
آتش نشانی و ابزار آتش نشان‌ها وضع می‌کند. این سازمان بر اساس تحقیق و تکنولوژی روز، سعی می‌کند که با وضع قوانین و معرفی استاندار‌های جدید، جان آتش نشانان
را حفظ کند و آتش نشانان بتوانند با تجهیزات مطمئن‌تر، بهتر عمل کنند.
از جمله مواردیکه در استاندارد‌های جهانی و ملی آتش نشانی وجود دارد، رنگ لباس آتش نشان‌ها و علائم آنهاست. همیشه اهمیت رنگ در زندگی بشری، بسیار زیاد بوده
است و چون امکان ارتباط بر‌قرار کردن با علائم و رنگ‌ها بسیار زیاد است بنابراین، سازمان آتش نشانی هم بر اساس علم رنگ‌ها و نشانه‌ها سعی می‌کند که جان آتش نشان‌ها
و قربانیان حریق را نجات دهد.
چه رنگ‌هایی در لباس آتش نشان ها به کار می رود و کاربرد آن چیست؟ اسپرینکلر

هر سازمان آتش نشانی چه در شهر‌های بزرگ و چه در شهر‌های کوچک، دارای سلسه مراتب و کارمند‌های مختلف است. قسمت ریاست، قسمت اداری و کارمندان، بخش
آتش نشانان آماده به خدمت، آتش نشانان داوطلب و سرباز‌های آتش نشان است. همچنین در هر کدام از این قسمت‌ها هم که نام بردیم، سلسه مراتبی وجود دارد که از طریق نازل اطفای حریق
رنگ یونیفورم و علائم و نشان‌ها، موقعیت و درجه فرد را در سازمان آتش نشانی مشخص می‌کند.
رنگ لباس در قسمت اداری آتش نشانی
هر سازمانی مانند سازمان آتش نشانی که نیاز به نظم و انضباط دارد، بایستی یونیفورم مشخص و دارای استاندارد‌های جهانی باشد. ابتدا به رنگ لباس ها در سلسله مراتب
می‌پردازیم و بعد درباره کاربرد رنگ‌ها در لباس آتش نشانی صحبت می‌کنیم.
معمولا در قسمت ادارای، کارمندان از لباس های هم‌رنگ و عادی استفاده می‌کنند که بر اساس قوانین کشور ایران، در سازمان آتش نشانی، رنگ پیراهن کارمندان، آبی روشن
و یا سفید و رنگ شلوار هم سورمه‌ای است. برخی از کارمندان که دارای رتبه هستند و اختیاراتی درباره دستور به آتش نشان دارند، دارای همین لباس اداری و کلاه و
واکسیل هستند که معمولا رنگ واکسیل قرمز است. اتصالات آتش نشانی
رنگ لباس آتش نشان‌ها
در قسمت آتش نشانان آماده به خدمت، از لباس‌های مخصوص آتش نشانی و ایمنی استفاده می‌کنند که بسته به محیطی که باید در آن عملیات انجام شود، جنس و رنگ لباس
آتش نشانی، متفاوت است. برای مثال، لباس‌های آتش نشانان در ایران و اکثر کشور‌ها شامل کلاه ایمنی به رنگ مشکی یا سورمه ای، اورکت مشکی یا سورمه‌ای و یا ترکیب
طوسی و سبز است، رنگ کفش های ایمنی هم معمولا مشکی است. همچنین در قسمت های مختلف لباس همانطور که در عکس زیر می‌بینید، نوار‌های شب‌رنگ دوخته شده
است. دلیل استفاده از این نوار‌ها در لباس آتش نشانی این است که آتش نشانان در محیط‌های تاریک و یا پر از دود هم قابل رویت باشند و همکاران آتش نشان یا قربانیان جعبه کمک های اولیه
حریق و دود، بتوانند آنها را تشخیص بدهند. جنس این نوار‌های شب رنگ به گونه‌ای است که درجه حرارت بسیار بالا را هم تحمل می کند و درخشش خود را دارد.
در برخی از سازمان‌های آتش نشانی لباس‌های آتش نشان‌ها، برای انجام عملیات به رنگ قرمز یا نارنجی است و مانند نمونه قبل دارای نوار شبرنگ می ‌باشد. همچنین برای
داوطلب ها از رنگ خاکی و زرد هم برای لباس آتش نشانی استفاده می‌شود. البته تمام رنگ هایی که نام بردیم بسته به قوانین هر سازمان متفاوت است ولی به طور کلی در
سطح جهانی این رنگ‌ها شناخته شده هستند. لباس کار
رنگ‌ها و لباس‌های آتش نشانی خاص
بعضی از عملیات سازمان آتش نشانی شامل محیط و شرایط خاصی می باشد برای مثال ممکن است لازم باشد که آتش نشان با استفاده از لباس ورود به آتش به ساختمان یا کفش ایمنی
محوطه وارد شود، این لباس دارای لایه‌های ایمنی و نسوز است و رنگ آن مانند ورقه آلومینیوم می‌باشد و نور را بازتاب می‌دهد. همچنین در برخی موارد آتش نشان‌ها باید به
محیطی وارد شوند که مواد اسیدی و یا وجود الکتریسته در آب محتمل است. در این مواقع آتش نشان‌ها از لباس‌های عایق قرمز رنگ استفاده می‌کنند. قیمت اسپرینکلر
لباس آتش نشانی یا هر لباسی که بتواند از شما در برابر حریق و آتش‌سوزی‌های ناگهانی محافظت کند، شاید این روزها بیشتر دغدغه شما باشد. پس از حادثه تلخ ساختمان
پلاسکو احتمالا کسانی که در ساختمان‌های قدیمی یا در معرض خطر کار می‌کنند، بیشتر به این فکر می‌کنند که در صورت گرفتار شدن در آتش باید چه مسائل ایمنی را
رعایت کرده و البته در آن هنگام بهتر است چه لباس‌هایی به تن داشته باشند.
اگرچه اتفاقی که در پلاسکو افتاد غم بزرگی را به جای گذاشته، اما شاید تلنگری باشد تا بیشتر به این مسئله که چقدر محل کار ما از ایمنی کامل در زمان حوادث برخوردار
است یا ما چقدر برای این حوادث از پیش آمادگی داریم، فکر کنیم. فایرباکس
البته پوششی که در هنگام حریق داریم، شاید یکی از مهمترین مسائلی باشد که می‌تواند جان ما را به خطر بیاندازد یا اینکه نجاتمان دهد، پس اگر محل کار شما نیز یکی از آن
ساختمان‌های قدیمی یا ناایمن است بهتر است پیش از هر چیز خطر احتمالی را جدی بگیرید و این بار که برای بیرون آمدن از خانه حاضر می‌شدید لباس مناسب‌تری را
انتخاب کنید.
یک لباس آتش نشانی ویژگی‌های خاصی داشته و دارای تکنولوژی‌های منحصر به فردی است که باعث می‌شود تنها برای شغل آتش نشانی مناسب باشد نه استفاده روزمره. کمربند ایمنی قلابدار

پس اگرچه نمی‌توانید با یک لباس آتش نشانی هر روز سر کار بروید اما می‌توانید در انتخاب الیاف و مدل لباس خود دقت بیشتری داشته باشید.
قابلیت اشتعال لباس به چه معنا است؟ کفش کار
قابلیت اشتعال لباس یا الیاف به این معنا است که یک لباس در چه مدت زمانی شعله‌ور می‌شود و طی چه مقدار زمان به صورت کامل می‌سوزد. نوع الیافی که در یک پارچه به
کار می‌رود می‌تواند مشخص کند که لباس ما چقدر در برابر آتش مقاوم است.
کدام الیاف برای لباس ضد حریق مناسب‌تر اند؟ اعلام حریق
به طور کلی دو گروه عمده از الیاف وجود دارند که ممکن است در هر مدل لباس مردانه یا زنانه ای به کار گرفته شوند، که شامل الیاف طبیعی یا مصنوعی می‌شود. الیاف
طبیعی الیافی مانند چرم، نخ، پشم، ابریشم، بامبو و کنف است. الیاف مصنوعی الیافی هستند که پایه مواد نفتی دارند و ما آن‌ها را با نام‌های نایلون، پلی استر، آکریلیک و
ریون می‌شناسیم. دوش و چشم شوی ایمنی
البته یک گروه الیاف مصنوعی جدیدتر نیز وجود دارد که گروه آرامیدها نامیده شده و شامل الیاف کولر (Kevlar)، نومکس (Nomex)، پی بی آی (PBI) و کاربن
ایکس (Carbon-X) می‌شود.
الیاف مصنوعی دربرابر الیاف طبیعی
به طور کلی پارچه‌های تشکیل شده از الیاف طبیعی به راحتی آتش نمی‌گیرند و البته در صورت آتش گرفتن آب نمی‌شوند بلکه خاکستر می‌شوند. در مقایسه، الیاف مصنوعی
به راحتی آتش می‌گیرند و وقتی می‌سوزند آب می‌شوند که این امر باعث می‌شود گرما را به صورت مستقیم به پوست منتقل کنند.
علاوه بر آن اگر شما با مواد اشتعال‌زا مانند انواع سوخت و بخار سر و کار دارید پوشیدن یک لباس با الیاف مصنوعی می‌تواند ریسک ایجاد احتراق و آتش‌سوزی را افزایش
دهد. تجهیزات کنترل ترافیک
اگر سراغ لباس زنانه یا مردانه ای می‌روید که در آن هم از الیاف مصنوعی و هم طبیعی استفاده شده است بهتر است لباسی را انتخاب کنید که درصد الیاف طبیعی در آن
بالاتر باشد. قیمت کپسول آتش نشانی
بیشتر انواع تی شرت مردانه یا زنانه از الیاف ترکیبی ساخته می‌شود اما رایج‌ترین پارچه‌ها در یک تی شرت با کیفیت ترکیبی از 80% نخ یا پنبه و 20% پلی استر را
دارند. چنین تی شرت یا پیراهنی برای آنکه شما را از سوختگی محافظت کند می‌تواند مناسب باشد.
یک لباس آتش نشانی حرفه‌ای چه الیافی دارد؟
اما در یک لباس آتش نشانی از الیاف مصنوعی به خصوصی استفاده می‌شود که قابلیت اشتعال پایین‌تری نسبت به الیاف طبیعی دارند. گروه الیاف مصنوعی آرامیدها از این
جمله از الیاف مصنوعی ضد حریق است. نوار خطر
نکاتی در مورد الیاف انواع لباس
نخ اگرچه نسبت به پلی استر دیرتر آتش می‌گیرد اما سریع‌تر می‌سوزد و خاکستر می‌شود. ماسک فیلتردار

برخی الیاف مصنوعی مثل نایلون کمی دیرتر آتش می‌گیرند اما آب می‌شوند به بدن می‌چسبند.
پارچه‌هایی که از موی حیوانات و پشم خالص ساخته می‌شوند در مقابل آتش مقاوم‌تر اند. این پارچه‌ها دیرتر آتش می‌گیرند اما به محض شعله‌ور شدن به سرعت
می‌سوزند. لباس کار یکسری
یک لباس ضد حریق معمولا از الیاف گیاهی که روی آن‌ها عملیات شیمیایی صورت گرفته ساخته می‌شود. این پارچه‌ها دیرتر آتش می‌گیرند اما به طور کامل غیرقابل
اشتعال نیستند. این نوع الیاف با دور شدن از منبع آتش خود را خاموش می‌کنند و البته این الیاف معمولا در لباس آتش نشانی نیز به کار می‌روند.
الیاف کرکی، خز مصنوعی، کاموا و مخمل از جمله الیاف و پارچه‌هایی هستند که به سرعت آتش می‌گیرند و شعله را گسترش می‌دهد. سرعت گیر
وزن و بافت لباس
به طور کلی لباس‌های سنگین‌تر با بافت تنگ و سفت قابلیت ضد اشتعال بالاتری دارندو آرام‌تر می‌سوزند.
طراحی لباس
لباس های بلند با فرم آزاد مثل لباس خواب لباس های خطرناک‌تری هستند. بهتر است یک لباس جذب را انتخاب کنید که در اطراف بدن شما تاب نمی‌خورد و بنابراین ناگهان
به شعله‌های آتش نزدیک نمی‌شود. کلاه عملیاتی
یک لباس آتش نشانی از چه چیزهایی تشکیل می‌شود
اگر بخواهیم یک لباس شبیه به لباس آتش نشانی را بپوشیم که ما را به خوبی از خطر حریق محافظت کند بهتر است تا جای ممکن همه چیزهایی که در یک لباس آتش نشانی
می‌بینیم را هر روز بپوشیم.
کلاه نقاب دار : یک کلاه نقاب دار از ریختن شعله‌ها روی صورت شما جلوگیری می‌کند.
دستکش : یک دستکش از دست های شما در برابر گرما و حرارت ناشی از حریق محافظت می‌کند و ه شما این امکان را می‌دهد که در صورت لزوم اشیا دور خود را
تکان دهید. قیمت میلگرد
یک ماسک با الیاف طبیعی : پوشاندن بینی و دهان شما باعث می‌شود دود و غبار آتش سوزی را استشمام نکنید.
یک پیراهن آستین بلند نخی یا پشمی : بهتر است از پیراهن آستین بلند استفاده کنید که کاملا بدن شما را می‌پوشاند و البته الیاف طبیعی همیشه از الیاف مصنوعی
برای جلوگیری از سوختگی مناسب‌تر اند. 
یک شلوار جین بلند : شلوار نخی و ترجیحا شلوار جین دربرابر آتش بسیار مقاوم است و پوست شما را نیز از حرارت محافظت می‎کند.
نیم بوت و بوت چرم و جوراب بلند نخی یا پشمی : برای آنکه از پای خود در برابر سوختگی محافظت کنید یک بوت چرم محکم و مقاوم بپوشید و از جوراب بلند استفاده
کنید. دوش و چشم شوی ایمنی
قیمت روز میلگرد در بازار
لباس هاي عملياتي آتش نشانی
مشخصات لباس هاي عملياتي سه لایه به شرح ذيل است:
لایه خارجی: اولین مانع در مقابل زبانه های آتش و گرما است. این پارچه محکم و در مقابل پارگی و سائیدگی مقاوم است.
مشخصات : ریپ استاپ یا کامفورت ، متشكل از 75 نومکس ، 23% کولار ، 2 % آنتی استاتیک – وزن پارچه بین 195 تا 210 گرم بر متر مربع قیمت لباس کار
لایه ضد رطوبت Air Lock: دومین لایه است که ضد رطوبت و ضد بعضی از مواد شیمیایی است. هوا از آن رد می شود و آتش نشان براحتی تنفس می کند. این لایه
همچنین محکم و با دوام است. این لایه شامل :
- 32 % ملامين رزين كه يك ماده سخت است كه در پوشش‌دهي سطوح به كار برده مي‌شود. کله قندی
-16% متا آراميد كه اليافي است كه باعث تاخير در شعله‌ور شدن به هنگام آتش مي‌شود
- 16% پارا آراميد كه اليافي است كه مقاوم در برابر گرما و آتش مي‌باشد و در مقابل برش محافظت مي‌كند. محافظ گوش
-36% PUFRكه لايه‌اي است كه در برابر آتش مقاوم است و بر روي الياف آراميد لامينيت مي‌شود.
لایه داخلی : شامل 50 % نومکس و 50% ویسکوز می باشد . معمولا به لایه داخلی یک لایه ضد گرما با پارچه سبک وزن و 100% از جنس پارچه نومکس با پشم بافته شده
، مثل لحاف دوخته می شود و عملکرد این لایه جلوگیری از انتقال گرما به لباس است.
قیمت میلگرد

رنگ: سورمه اي تيره ( بر اساس سفارش مشتری ، قرمز و طلایی هم قابل تامین می باشد )
استاندارد هاي كاربردي
469 EN : نيازمندي‌ها و روشهاي تست لباس آتش‌نشاني
EN 24920 : تعيين رطوبت سطحي
EN 1773 : تعيين طول و عرض پارچه کمربند ایمنی شورتی
EN 12127 : تعيين جرم حجمي پارچه
ISO 13934-1 : استحكام كششي براي لايه بيروني – حداقل تحمل فشار بر روي تار و پود 450 نيوتن
ISO 13937-2 : استحكام پاره‌گي براي لايه بيروني – حداقل تحمل فشار بر روي تار و پود 25نيوتن
EN 24920 : تعيين استحكام سطحي پارچه در مقابل خيس شدن
EN 20811 : تست مقاومت نفوذ آب
EN 31092 : تست مقاومت تبخير آب
قیمت میلگرد
EN 1149-3 : تست خواص الكترو استاتيك و روش‌هاي اندازه‌گيري پوسيدگي پارچه
ISO 12947 : تعيين مقاومت سائيدگي پارچه
ISO 105-B02 : تعيين تاثير رنگ بر روي بافت پارچه
EN 368 ‌ : روش تست مقاومت مواد در مقابل نفوذ مايعات قیمت میلگرد امروز

----------


## drmoslemi

كم‌پشت شدن و ريزش مو، ترس از كچلي وتاسي،كابوس زشت شدن چهره و بسياري از موارد اين‌چنيني شايد يكي از مهم‌تريندغدغه‌هاي كساني باشد كه با اين معضل روبه‌روهستند.کاشت مو اصفهان
بسياري از آدم‌ها براي درمان سراغ راهكارهايي مي‌روند كه بيشتر آن‌ها تاثيري در رويش مجدد موها ندارد.يكي از اين روش‌ها درمان قطعي ريزش مو و رويش جديدآن‌هاست از طريق «RF». درباره اين شيوه با دكتر ماندانا خسروآرا متخصص پوست و مو و زيبايي گفتگو كرده‌ايم كه در ادامه خواهيد خواند.دكتر ماندانا خسروآرا به عنوان يك متخصص فعال در حوزه‌ي پوست ومو و زيبايي در پاسخ به اين سئوال كه آيا RF در درمان ريزش مو وكچلي تاثيرگذار است مي‌گويد: اين روش هيچ تاثيري در درمان ريزش مو ندارد و بدون شك نمي‌تواند به عنوان راهي براي جلوگيري از تاسي در نظرگرفته شود.اما روشي هست به نام «مزوتراپي مالشي» كه در اين روش داروها ومواد درماني به داخل پوست ماليده مي‌شود اما هيچ تزريقي انجام نمي‌گيرد.براي اين كار، RF را انجام داده و درسطح پوست سر او با سوزن‌هايي مخصوص، سوراخ‌هاي ريز ميكروسكوپي ايجاد شده و مقاديري مواد درماني و دارو را ـ كه مي‌تواند در رويش مو موثر باشد ـ در آن موضع مي‌مالند.البته گفته مي‌شودكه ميدلينگ پوست (وارد شدن سوزن به پوست) كه به صورت ميدلينگ مكانيكال يا به صورت ميكروميدلينگ يا به صورت RF (همراه با انرژي حركتي) انجام مي‌شود با ايجاد جريان خون موضعي و خونريزي‌هايي كه در پوست رخ مي دهد و آزاد شدن فاكتورهاي رشد مي‌تواند به رشد موها كمك كند اما بايد توجه داشت كه همه‌ي اين موارد كه ذكر شد در حد تئوري است و نمي‌توان به آن‌ها اميد داشت.به عنوان يك متخصص، مزوتراپي مالشي را بعد از RF انجام نداده‌ام. به نظر من و بسياري از همكارانم اين روش فقط براي درآمدزايي صورت مي‌گيرد و متاسفانه بين افراد سودجو باب شده.بدون شك مي‌توان گفت كه براي اين موضوع هيچ مبناي علمي نمي‌توان درنظر گرفت.اگر به خاطر داشته باشيد چند سال گذشته براي درمان قطعي ريزش مو و جلوگيري از تاسي، پي.‌آر. ‌پي را روشي موثر مي‌دانستند اما بعدها مشخص شد كه اين روش در جلوگيري از ريزش مو هيچ تاثيري ندارد و صرفا تمهيدي بوده براي درآمد‌زايي.اين روزها پي‌آر‌پي ممنوع است و اگر ديده شود كه در مركزي هنوز از اين روش استفاده مي‌كنند، برخورد قانوني صورت خواهد گرفت.تزریق ژل اصفهانRF چيست؟دكتر خسروآرا اين روش را اين‌گونه معرفي مي‌كند:جوا‌نسازي پوست با آر. اف. فرکشنال يا ميکرونيدلينگ آر. اف (RF Fractional) حدودا شش سال پيش وارد ايران شد. در اين شيوه، از امواج راديويي پر فرکانس يا راديو فرکوئنسي به عنوان درمان چروک و سفت كردن پوست‌هاي شل و افتاده استفاده شده وهمچنان در بسياري از مراکز ليزر و زيبايي پوست معتبر در دنيا و ايران استفاده مي‌شود.ابتدا روغن و يک ژل رقيق روي پوست ماليده مي‌شود و سپس پزشک با دستگاه راديو فرکانس امواج راديويي پرفرکانس را روي سطح پوست مي‌تاباند.اين امواج راديويي به‌تدريج گرما را از سطح پوست به عمق پوست ( درم و زير پوست ) وارد مي‌کنند. تابش اين امواج، بي‌عارضه است و بر پوست دو تاثير دارد:الف: اثر سريع ولي کوتاه‌مدت كه به آن اثر ليفت يا کشيدگي پوست گفته مي‌شود. اين اثر در جلسه‌ي اول يا دوم ظاهر مي‌شود.اين تاثير ناشي از انقباض وکشيدگي رشته‌هاي کلاژن زير پوست است که نهايتا باعث ليفت موقت پوست مي‌شود اما در صورت توقف جلسات درماني، اثر آن از خيلي زود از بين مي رود.ب: با تکرار جلسات درماني، تاثير ديررس اما دراز مدت (تاثير ضد چروک) شروع مي‌شود. به‌تدريج و با تکرار جلسات درماني، داخل پوست، کلاژن‌هاي جديد تشکيل مي‌شود که علاوه برادامه‌ي تاثير ليفت (کشيده شدن پوست) باعث سفتي پوست‌هاي شل و افتاده مي‌شود (خصوصا در قسمت پائيني و طرفين پوست صورت) چروک‌هاي ظريف پوست (به ويژه دور دهان و اطراف چشم) به‌تدريج کم وکمتر مي‌شود.البته بايد به دونكته‌ي مهم توجه داشت: اول اين‌كه امواج راديو فركوئنسي هيچ ضرري براي پوست ندارد؛ يک متد غيرتهاجمي است براي پيشگيري و درمان چروک و شلي و افتادگي صورت و تاثير درماني آن به مراتب از کرم‌هاي ضد چروک بسيار گران‌قيمت موجود در بازار بيشتر است.نکته‌ي دوم اين‌که بعد از جلسات درمان به هيچ‌وجه پوست دچار سوختگي و زخم نمي‌شود. به همين خاطر مي‌توان گفت عوارضي مثل لک‌هاي تيره يا روشن در اين روش ايجاد نمي‌شود.تنها عارضه‌اي که بعد از جلسات درماني ايجاد مي‌شود قرمزي مختصر و خشکي پوست است که به‌سرعت و طي چند ساعت تا حداکثر يکي دو روز با استفاده از کرم‌هاي ترميم‌کننده (ضد التهاب) و آب‌رسان پوست (کرم‌هاي مرطوب‌کننده) از بين مي‌رود. با گذشت زمان انسان شادابي و نشاط را در خود کمرنگ تر مي بيند و بيش از پيش سعي در آن دارد که بتواند با استفاده از راههاي مختلف و کمک هاي خارجي از شادابي و نشاط را به جسم خود ببخشد. پوست يکي از مهمترين و شايد مي توان به جرات گفت تنها عنصر زيبايي در انسان مي باشد که به مرور زمان دچار آسيب هايي مي شود برخي از اين آسيب ها عبارت است از بالا رفتن سن، استفاه از مواد آرايشي نامرغوب، دستکاري کردن جوش هاي ويروسي و عفوني که پس از مدتي از خود جاي در پوست مي گذارند و همچنين باقي مانده ي زخم ناشي از حادثه و ... که اين موارد باعث مي شوند زيبايي پوست از بين رفته و فرد براي برطرف سازي آن راههاي مختلفي را امتحان مي کند در اينجا قصد داريم يکي از روش هاي پزشکي زيبايي را براي شما شرح دهيمجوانسازي پوست با آر اف فرکشنال يا آر اف ميکرونيدلينگ چيست؟يکي از راههاي جوانسازي پوست استفاده از آر اف فرکشنال مي باشد که در اين تکنيک ديگر از امواج مضر نوري استفاده نشده و امواج آر اف جايگزين آن خواهد شد در انجام آر اف فرکشنال اپيدرم پوست آسيبي نخواهد ديد و حرارت دستگاه فقط در قسمت عمقي پوست اثر مي گذارد . دستگاه آر اف فرکشنال يا ميکرونيدلينگ يکي از بهترين و بي خطر ترين راهها براي جوانسازي پوست مي باشد که تاثير گذاري آن نسبت به دستگاهها و روش هاي ديگر 3 برابر مي باشد آر اف ها با تحريک کلاژن سازها و ترميم کلاژن ها باعث سفت شدن پوست مي شود و به نوع ديگري فرآيند بازسازي پوست را در جريان مي سازندلیزر موهای زائد اصفهانمزاياي جوانسازي پوست (با آر اف فرکشنال يا آر اف ميکرونيدلينگ) چيست؟-نخستين مزيتي که آر اف فرکشنال نسبت به دستگاههاي ديگر دارد نداشتن دوران نقاهت و عوارض جانبي مي باشد- آر اف ميکرونيدلينگ يا همان فرکشنال زمان را براي ما کوتاه تر کرده است که علاوه بر آن دقت را بالا برده است-اين تکنيک براي تمامي نوع هاي پوست و با هر آسيب سطحي قابل انجام است و محدوديت خاصي ندارد در نتيجه دايره فعاليت خود را نسبت به روش هاي مشابه دو برابر کرده است-شما مي توانيد پس از انجام جوانسازي پوست از موارد آرايشي و ... استفاده کنيدمعايب جوانسازي پوست (با آر اف فرکشنال يا آر اف ميکرونيدلينگ) چيست؟-منع استفاده براي خانم هاي باردار- منع استفاده براي افرادي که فشار خون بالا دارند- منع استفاده براي کساني که از بيماري ديابت رنج مي برند- منع استفاده براي کساني که به تازگي در معرض نور خورشيد پوده و پوستشان شل شده است-احتمال ايجاد شدن گوشت اضافه- التهاب در فضاهاي پوست
جوانسازي صورت RF (راديوفرکانسي مولتي پولار)پس از سن 20 سالگي، سالانه يک در صد کلاژن پوست افت مي کند. با افزايش سن کاهش سلولهاي کلاژن ساز باعث پيري پوست مي شود و پوست دچار چين و چروک (wrinkles ) ، خطوط پنجه کلاغي و شلي و افتادگي مي شود. روش سنتي درمان افتادگي و شلي پوست در صورت روش جراحي ليفت است که توسط جراحان پلاستيک انجام ميشود و مقبوليت دارد. اما اين روش بيشتر براي سنين بالاي 60 سال که افتادگي شديد پوست وجود دارد توصيه مي شود چرا که اين روش ، روشي تهاجمي است و به هر صورت خالي از مخاطرات نبوده و ضمنا” بيمار به يک زمان 3-1 ماهه براي بهبود نياز دارد. بعلاوه نگراني از بروز حالت ماسکه در صورت نيز وجود دارد.همگام با پيشرفت علم و تکنولوژي نوعي درمان براي اين شلي پوست به تکامل رسيده که عاري از هرگونه جراحي و زخم است و تنها 40-15 دقيقه طول مي کشد. اين روش باعث سفتي و کشيدگي در پوست مي شود، فرد ميتواند پس از آن آرايش کند و به محل کار خود برود ضمن اينکه اثرات درماني قابل توجهي دارد. اين پديده نوين راديوفرکانسي( RF ) مولتي پولار است. 
– RF چيست و آيا اين تکنولوژي خطرناک است؟امواج راديو فرکانسي نوعي امواج الکترومغناطيسي( همچون نور مرئي ) هستند که طول موج بزرگتري از امواج نور مرئي دارند. بيش از 70 سال است که از امواج RF در طب استفاده مي شود. اين امواج هيچگونه اثر سوئي بر بدن نداشته و مکانسيم اصلي کار آنها توليد حرارت در لايه مياني يا زيرين پوست است. نسل جديد RF که نوع مولتي پولار آن است هم اکنون کاربردهاي بسيار خوبي در پوست و زيبايي يافته است.-اين روش درماني چگونه عمل مي کند؟پوست از دو لايه تشکيل شده است. لايه خارجي قابل مشاهده ” اپيدرم” نام دارد و لايه عمقي تر ” درم ” .عامل اصلي استحکام درم توسط پروتئيني بنام کلاژن تامين مي شود. RF انرژي خود را متمرکز اين لايه از پوست کرده و کلاژن را به بازسازي ترغيب مي کند.انرژي RF از نور ليزر متفاوت است.نور ليزر تمايل به جذب در لايه هاي سطحي پوست دارد و لذا انتقال انرژي به لايه درم توسط ليزر بدون اثر بر اپيدرم امکان پذير نيست ، در حاليکه RF قادر است بدون ايجاد آسيب روي اپيدرم انرژي حرارتي را در لايه درم (تا عمق 25 ميليمتر) متمرکز کند. RF با دو فرايند جداگانه باعث سفتي (Tightening) پوست مي شود:1-اثر فوري – که بدليل ايجاد انقباض در فيبرهاي کلاژن و جمع شدگي پوست است و بلافاصله همراه با انجام RF ظاهر مي شود.2-اثر تاخيري- تحريک درم با RF باعث سنتز کلاژن پوست و يک واکنش ترميمي مي شود . اين اثر طي چند ماه آشکار شده و به تکامل مي رسد.RF همچنين باعث تسهيل رفع سلوليت و تجمع چربي هاي زير پوست مي شود.اين اثر RF از طريق بهبود جريان خون بافتي و تحريک خرد شدن سلولهاي چربي زير پوست ايجاد مي شود که نتيجه آن باز جذب و تخليه تجمعات چربي و مايعات اقتباس يافته است . مجموع اين اثرات RF را روي کاهش چربي بدن Shaping Body يا فرم دهي بدن گويند .-آيا تمامي نواحي بدن مي تواند تحت درمان قرار گيرد ؟هر بيماري با پوست شل يا وارفته کانديد درمان با RF است و رنگ پوست تفاوتي در درمان ايجاد نمي کند . اين درمان را فقط در افراد باردار بيماراني که ضربان ساز قلبي دارند افرادي که پلاتين در موضع درمان دارند و خانمهاي شير ده انجام نمي دهيم .-زمان انجام کار RF چقدر است ؟زمان کار بستگي به اندازه محل مورد درمان از 15 دقيقه تا حد اکثر چند ساعت ( در مورد نواحي وسيع ) متفاوت است . بيمار تنها يک احساس گرماي ملايم دارد . هيچ دردي وجود ندارد و از آنجا که لايه سطحي پوست تخريب نمي شود ، هيچگونه بهبود طولاني مدتي وجود ندارد و فرد مي تواند فعاليتهاي طبيعي را بلافاصله از سر گيرد .-آيا هيچگونه عوارض جانبي وجود دارد ؟روش RF يک روش فوق العاده بي خطر است . طي انجام کار قرمزي در منطقه درمان بروز مي کند که طي مدت 30 دقيقه تا چند ساعت از بين مي رود . سازمان غذا و دارو آمريکا (FDA) کاربرد و اثر بخشي RF را در درمان خطوط دور چشم در سال 2002 و کاربرد آن را در درمان خطوط صورت به سال 2004 و درمان چين و چروکهاي ساير نواحي بدن به سال 2006 تا ييد کرده است .– به چند جلسه درمان اصولا نياز است ؟اصولا براي صورت توصيه به 6-4 جلسه درمان در فواصل 2-1 هفته مي شود . در مورد درمان بدن به 8-4 جلسه درمان با فواصل يک هفته نياز است . براي درمان سلوليت بدن ، جلسات هفتگي يا 2 جلسه در هفته براي 10-8 جلسه توصيه مي شود . بديهي است که پوست به صورت مداوم در حال پير شدن است و لذا پس ازدوره درمان اوليه ، در آينده در فواصل درمانهاي بيشتري توصيه ميشود .
-در چه مواردي از RF استفاده مي شود ؟انرژي RF جهت درمان شلي پوست صورت و ايجاد کشيدگي در آن و عمدتا براي بيماراني که درجات خفيف تا متوسط افتادگي پوست صورت دارند بسيار عالي است . اين افراد معمولا در سنين ميانه دهه سي تا دهه شصت قرار دارند .از RF بطور رايج در درمان پيشاني ( ليفت ابرو و سفت کردن پوست پيشاني )، زير چشمها (جهت سفتي و کشيدگي پوست بالاي گونه و پلک )، گونه ها ( ليفت و کاهش منافذ باز پوستي )، قسمت مياني صورت ، خط فک تحتاني (کاهش افتادگي صورت در قسمت خط فکي ) و گردن ( سفت کردن پوست و کاهش چين و چروک گردن ) استفاده مي شود.در مواردي که افتادگي پوست زياد باشد (غالبا در بيماران مسن بالاي 60 سال ) اين روش بهبود قابل توجهي نمي تواند ايجاد کند و در اين افراد روش سنتي جراحي ليفت صورت يا ابرو پيشنهاد مي شود .هایفوتراپی در اصفهان

----------


## seoteam19

سئو چیست
سئو (SEO) یا بهینه سازی برای موتورهای جستجو  خدمات سئو
، به منظور بهبود عملکرد سایت شما براساس استاندارهای موتورهای جستجو و جذب بازدیدکنندگان بیشتر از این طریق انجام میگیرد. فاکتورهای زیادی در سئو سایت شما تاثیرگذارند، از کلمات بکار رفته در متن و محتوا تا لینک‌های ورودی به سایت شما از سایت‌های دیگر، گاهی اوقات حصول اطمینان از ساختار مناسب سایت شما برای موتورهای جستجو را سئو مینامیم.
سئو
مهمترین سوالی که کاربران از خود میپرسند آن است که تعریف دقیق سئو چیست. سئو مجموعه فعالیت هایی است که در طراحی سایت، تعیین استراتژی محتوایی و تولید محتوا انجام میدهیم تا جایگاه بهتری در نتایج جستجوی گوگل کسب کرده و بازدیدکننده بیشتری برای سایت جذب کنیم.
قیمت سئو
ولی سئو به همین جا ختم نمیشود عبارت SEO مخفف سه کلمه Search Engine Optimization است که به معنی بهینه سازی سایت برای موتورهای جستجو است. امروزه این مفهوم به Search Experience Optimization تغییر یافته که برابر است با بهینه سازی تجربه کاربری از جستجو، به عبارت دیگر باید برای رضایت کاربر از نتیجه یافت شده نیز اهمیت ویژه ای قایل شویم

مفهوم سئو فقط مربوط به موتورهای جستجو نیست بلکه مناسب سازی سایت برای بازدیدکنندگان نیز از فاکتورهای اصلی آن میباشد. بطوریکه در چند سال اخیر سیاست‌های گوگل با انتظارات بازدیدکنندگان از سایت‌ها همسو شده است.
افزایش رتبه گوگل
سئو چیست
سئو (SEO) یا بهینه سازی برای موتورهای جستجو
، به منظور بهبود عملکرد سایت شما براساس استاندارهای موتورهای جستجو و جذب بازدیدکنندگان بیشتر از این طریق انجام میگیرد. فاکتورهای زیادی در سئو سایت شما تاثیرگذارند، از کلمات بکار رفته در متن و محتوا تا لینک‌های ورودی به سایت شما از سایت‌های دیگر، گاهی اوقات حصول اطمینان از ساختار مناسب سایت شما برای موتورهای جستجو را سئو مینامیم.
سئو سایت
مهمترین سوالی که کاربران از خود میپرسند آن است که تعریف دقیق سئو چیست. سئو کار حرفه ای
سئو مجموعه فعالیت هایی است که در طراحی سایت، تعیین استراتژی محتوایی و تولید محتوا انجام میدهیم تا جایگاه بهتری در نتایج جستجوی گوگل کسب کرده و بازدیدکننده بیشتری برای سایت جذب کنیم.
بهترین شرکت سئو
ولی سئو به همین جا ختم نمیشود عبارت SEO مخفف سه کلمه Search Engine Optimization است که به معنی بهینه سازی سایت برای موتورهای جستجو است. امروزه این مفهوم به Search Experience Optimization تغییر یافته که برابر است با بهینه سازی تجربه کاربری از جستجو، به عبارت دیگر باید برای رضایت کاربر از نتیجه یافت شده نیز اهمیت ویژه ای قایل شویم
آموزش سئو
مفهوم سئو فقط مربوط به موتورهای جستجو نیست بلکه مناسب سازی سایت برای بازدیدکنندگان نیز از فاکتورهای اصلی آن میباشد. بطوریکه در چند سال اخیر سیاست‌های گوگل با انتظارات بازدیدکنندگان از سایت‌ها همسو شده است.
سئو سایت فروشگاهی
اهمیت سئو در چیست
اکثر کاربران اینترنتی صفحات مورد نظر خود را از موتورهای جستجوی اصلی مانند گوگل، بینگ و یاهو پیدا میکنند.
کارشناس سئو
از این‌رو سئو مناسب کلید شما برای رسیدن به بازدید بیشتر است. علاوه براین موتورهای جستجو همان چیزی را در اختیار کاربران قرار میدهند که آنها بدنبالش هستند، به همین دلیل در مقایسه با تبلیغات اینترنتی مشتریان اعتماد بیشتری به سایت شما خواهند داشت و این امر نشان میدهد که ارزش سئو چیست و چرا باید به آن توجه کرد.
قیمت پروژه سئو
 کلمات جستجو شده توسط کاربران در موتورهای جستجو اهمیت بالایی دارند، تجربه نشان داده است که جذب بازدیدکننده زیاد از طریق گوگل میتواند موفقیت هر شرکتی را تضمین کند. بازدید بدست آمده از روش های سئو بر هر نوع تبلیغ برتری داشته و در دراز مدت هزینه کمتری را نیز به شما تحمیل خواهد کرد.
تعرفه سئو
چرا موتورهای جستجو نیاز به سئو دارند؟
گوگل موتوری هوشمند است ولی هنوز نیاز به کمک کاربران دارد، آنها همیشه در تلاشند تا نتایج بهتری را به کاربران اینترنتی ارائه دهند، با این حال محدودیت‌هایی در این مسیر وجود دارد که نیاز به سئو سایت را ایجاد میکند. سئو اشتباه میتواند شما را از دید کاربران پنهان کرده و تمام تلاش شما را هدر دهد، در نتیجه رقبای شما با محتوایی ضعیف تر بازدید و محبوبیت بیشتری داشته باشند.
هزینه انجام سئو
ربات های خزنده گوگل فاکتورهای نسبتا مشخصی برای درک محتوای صفحه دارند که در صورت رعایت آنها شانس شما برای کسب جایگاه افزایش می یابد. این فاکتورها را اصطلاحا onpage seo می نامیم و برای موفقیت باید دقیقا بدانیم که این فاکتورها در سئو چیست. برای اطلاعات بیشتر پیشنهاد میکنیم به بخش آموزش سئو در سایت مراجعه نمایید.
لیست قیمت سئو
سئو کلاه سیاه و کلاه سفید
استفاده از تکنیک های سئو درجهت رضایت مشتریان و رعایت تمام قوانین و اصول در این مسیر را سئو کلاه سفید مینامند، ولی استفاده از ضعف موتورهای جستجو و تکنیک‌های فریب آنها در کنار عدم اهمیت به رضایت بازدیدکنندگان را روش کلاه سیاه میشناسند. سئو کار
هرچند ماه یکبار گوگل این تکنیک‌های کلاه سیاه را شناسایی کرده و سایتهایی که از این روش استفاده کرده‌اند را تنبیه خواهد کرد. برای دید بهتر نسبت به این مسئله مطالعه مقاله  ترفندهای سئو میتواند برای شما مفید باشد.

----------


## manavi9819

سنگ خارا يا گرانيت (به فرانسوي: granite) گونه‌اي سنگ آذرين دروني است. به همين دليل، بافتِ آن داراي دانه‌هاي متوسط تا درشت است و داراي کوارتز (دُرّ کوهي) و فلدسپات، ميکا، و پاره‌اي کاني‌هاي ديگر مي‌باشد. بسته به کاني‌هايِ موجود در سنگ خارا و شيمي آن، اين سنگ به رنگ‌هاي گوناگوني، از صورتي تا خاکستريِ پررنگ و حتي سياه، يافت مي‌شود. اين سنگ از سنگين‌ترين سنگ‌ها  به‌شمار مي‌رود.
سنگ جدول گرانيت مرواريد مشهد
سنگ خارا يکي از محکم‌ترين و سخت‌ترين سنگ‌ها مي‌باشد. به همين خاطر به عنوان مصالح ساختماني به صورت گسترده‌اي استفاده مي‌شود. مقاومت اين سنگ در مقابل ساييدگي باعث استفاده گسترده از آن در آزمايشگاه‌ها شده‌است. مقاومت و سختي بالاي اين سنگ اين امکان را فراهم مي‌کند که ورقه‌هايي به ضخامت تنها چند ميلي‌متر از اين سنگ ساخت.

لازم است ذکر شود که واژه گرانيت داراي ريشه لاتين مي‌باشد.
سنگ گرانيت مشهد
سنگ خارا سنگي است که از سرد شدن توده‌هاي مذاب شکل گرفته‌است. گرانيت سمبل سختي، مقاومت و دوام است. سنگ خارا به رنگهاي سفيد، خاکستري، پرتغالي، سبز، مشکي، قرمز و غيره ديده مي‌شوند. گرانيت‌ها نسبت به سنگهاي آهکي سخت‌تر اما يکنواخت تر هستند. سنگهايِ خارا به راحتي خش برنمي‌دارند و مقاومت آن‌ها در مقابل حرارت بالا مي‌باشد. گرانيت بهترين کاربرد را در سنگفرش بيروني و در مکانهايي که در معرض عبور و مرور زياد است، دارد و نيز آن را مي‌توان در نماي بيروني و سنگفرش داخلي ساختمان و پله‌ها استفاده نمود. اين سنگ‌ها از کشورهاي آسياي ميانه مانند هندوستان، چين، تايوان و ويتنام خريداري مي‌گردند و از کيفيت بسيار بالايي برخوردار مي‌باشند. اين نوع سنگ شامل ? نوع طبيعي ورنگ‌شده مي‌باشد که از انواع آن مي‌توان به سنگهايي با نام هلويي و نخودي و قرمز رنگ شده، بلک گالکسي، شانسي بلک، کارمن رد، بالتيک براون، مپل رد، جوپارنا، مولتي کالررد ولگابلو، بيداسر قهوه‌اي، بيداسر سبز، باش پاراديسو، تن براون، سيلور پرل … اشاره کرد.

از آنجا که سنگ خارا سختي بالايي دارد، هزينه برش و فرآوري آن بيش از سنگ‌هاي آهکي مي‌باشد و همچنين داراي طول عمر و دوام بسيار بالاتر از سنگ‌هاي آهکي است.




گرانيت چيست؟ 
گرانيت سنگ آذرين رنگ روشني است که دانه‌هاي آن به قدري بزرگ هستند که مي‌توان با چشم غيرمسلح آن‌ها را مشاهده کرد (برخي سنگ‌ها به قدري ريزدانه‌اند که هيچ دانه‌اي نمي‌توان در آن‌ها با چشم ديد). گرانيت به واسطه تبلور آرام مواد مذاب (ماگما) در زير زمين تشکيل مي‌شود. سنگ گرانيت عمدتاً از کوارتز و فلدسپار و به مقدار خيلي کمتر از ميکا (طلق) ، آمفيبول و کاني‌هاي ديگر تشکيل شده است. اين ترکيب کاني‌ها معمولاً موجب رنگ قرمز، صورتي، خاکستري يا سفيد مي‌شود (کوارتزو طلق سفيد دانه‌هاي سفيد رنگ و فلدسپار دانه‌هاي صورتي رنگ)، و کاني‌هاي تيره مانند طلق سياه (بيوتيت) بخش تيره سنگ را تشکيل مي‌دهند که در تمام سنگ قابل‌مشاهده‌اند.  



شناخته‌شده ترين سنگ آذرين 
گرانيت شناخته‌شده ترين سنگ آذرين است. بسياري از مردم سنگ گرانيت را مي‌شناسند چون متداول‌ترين سنگ يافت شده در سطح زمين بوده و براي ساخت بسياري از اشيا در زندگي روزمره از آن استفاده مي‌شود از جمله روي کابينت‌ها و پيشخوان، کف پوش، سنگفرش، جدول، پله، نماي ساختمان و سنگ قبر و يادبود. به خصوص اگر در شهر زندگي مي‌کنيد در اطراف خود مصارف مختلف گرانيت را مشاهده مي‌کنيد. 
گرانيت: نمونه گرانيت بالا يک نمونه معمول گرانيت حدود 5 سانتيمتري است. اندازه دانه‌هاي آن به قدري درشت است که مي‌توانيد کاني‌هاي اصلي را ببينيد. دانه‌هاي صورتي فلدسپار ارتوکلاز هستند و دانه‌هاي شفاف تا دودي، کوارتز يا مسکويت (ميکاي سفيد) هستند. دانه‌هاي سياه ممکن است بيوتيت (طلق سياه) يا هورنبلند (آمفيبول) باشند. کاني‌هاي متعدد ديگر نيز ممکن است در گرانيت وجود داشته باشند. 



کاربردهاي فراوان گرانيت
گرانيت به خاطر ظهور زياد آن در طبيعت بسيار  شناخته شده است (در ايران کوه‌هاي سهند، سبلان، رشته‌کوه الوند در غرب، شيرکوه يزد و جنوب خراسان و کوه تفتان از منابع مهم گرانيت به شمار مي‌آيند). 



 معاني مختلف گرانيت
واژه "گرانيت" توسط افراد مختلف با معاني مختلفي استفاده مي‌شود. در دوره‌هاي مقدماتي يک تعريف ساده استفاده مي‌شود. تعريف دقيق‌تر آن در سنگ‌شناسي (زمين‌شناساني که در مطالعه سنگ‌ها تخصص دارند) به کار مي‌رود. و کلمه گرانيت، زماني که توسط فروشندگان سنگ‌هاي تزئيني استفاده مي‌شود، مي‌تواند تعاريف بسيار متفاوتي داشته باشد. 

اين تعاريف گوناگون از گرانيت ممکن است منجر به مشکلاتي در ارتباط با افراد شود اما اگر بدانيد فرد مقابل که از واژه گرانيت استفاده مي‌کند کيست مي‌توانيد اين واژه را در جايگاه خود تفسير کنيد. سه کاربرد متداول واژه گرانيت به شرح زير است: 



الف- تعريف گرانيت در دوره‌هاي مقدماتي 

گرانيت سنگ آذرين رنگ روشن و دانه درشت است که عمدتاً از کوارتز و فلدسپار و به مقدار کمتري از کاني‌هاي ميکا و آمفيبول تشکيل شده است. اين تعريف ساده، دانشجويان را قادر مي‌سازد به سادگي سنگ را با بررسي ويژگي‌هاي ظاهري تشخيص دهند. 

قيمت سنگ گرانيت مرواريد


ب- تعريف سنگ‌شناسي

گرانيت يک سنگ پلوتونيکي است که در آن، کوارتز 10 تا 50 درصد از ترکيبات فلسيک و فدلسپار آلکالي 65 تا 90 درصد از کل فلدسپار آن را تشکيل مي‌دهد. استفاده از اين تعريف نياز به شناسايي کاني‌شناسي و توانايي‌هاي زمين‌شناسي کافي دارد. 



بسياري از سنگ‌هايي که با تعريف دوره‌هاي مقدماتي به عنوان گرانيت شناخته مي‌شوند، توسط سنگ‌شناسان گرانيت ناميده نمي‌شوند و ممکن است به جاي آن از واژه گرانيت آلکالي، گرانوديوريت، پگماتيت يا اپليت استفاده کنند. سنگ‌شناسان ممکن است اين سنگ‌ها را گرانيتوئيد بنامند نه گرانيت. تعريف‌هاي ديگري نيز بر اساس ترکيب کاني‌شناسي براي گرانيت وجود دارد.
پ- تعريف تجاري

واژه گرانيت توسط فروشندگان سنگ‌هاي تزئيني و ساختماني براي ساخت پيشخوان، سنگ کف، نما، پله، جدول و محصولات ديگر استفاده مي‌شود . 

سنگ جدول گرانيت مشهد

در صنعت بازرگاني سنگ، گرانيت سنگي است که دانه‌هاي آن با چشم قابل‌مشاهده بوده و سخت تر از سنگ مرمر است. در اين تعريف گابرو، بازالت، پگماتيت، شيست، گنيس، سينيت، مونزونيت، آنورتوزيت، گرانوديوريت، دياباز، ديوريت و بسياري سنگ‌هاي ديگر همه گرانيت ناميده مي‌شوند. تمام تصاوير اين مقاله، از اين ديدگاه گرانيت هستند. 

 کاربردهاي گرانيت
گرانيت اغلب به صورت سنگ بنا (dimension stone) استخراج مي‌شود (سنگ طبيعي به صورت بلوک‌هايي با طول، پهنا و ضخامت مشخص برش داده مي‌شود). گرانيت به قدري سخت است که در مقابل بيشتر سايش‌ها مقاوم است و به اندازه‌اي مستحکم است که وزن قابل‌توجهي را بتواند تحمل کند و تا حدي خنثي است که در مقابل هوازدگي مقاوم باشد و مي‌توان آن را با ساب زدن براق کرد. اين ويژگي‌ها باعث مي‌شود گرانيت سنگ بسيار محبوب و مفيدي به عنوان سنگ بنا باشد.  

قيمت سنگ گرانيت مشهد

گرانيت از معادن طبيعي سنگ گرانيت منشا ميگيرد و با کنترل کيفيت هاي دقيق و متعدد در کل پروسه استخراج تا توليد، بالاترين کيفيت را به دوستداران اين محصول ارائه مي کند. اين محصول با استحکام، با تنوع در رنگ، چشم­ انداز منحصر به فردي در زمينه هنر و معماري ترسيم کرده است. سنگ طبيعي از قديميترين مصالح ساختماني مورد استفاده توسط انسان مي باشد که امروزه کاربردهاي بسيار وسيعي در صنعت ساختمان و خانه سازي دارد. سنگ ها از نظر مبدا زمين شناسي به سه گروه کلي سنگ هاي آذرين، سنگ هاي رسوبي و سنگ هاي دگرگون شده تقسيم مي شوند و عنصر اصلي تشکيل دهنده همه سنگ هاي سيليسي مي باشد. سنگ هاي طبيعي انواع بسيار گوناگوني با کاربردهاي متفاوت و بسيار سريع دارد. برخي از مهمترين انواع سنگ طبيعي مورد استفاده در صنعت ساختمان عبارتند از: 1) سنگ خارا يا گرانيت (به فرانسوي: granite): گونه‌اي سنگ آذرين دروني است. به همين دليل، بافتِ آن داراي دانه‌هاي متوسط تا درشت است و داراي کوارتز (دُرّ کوهي) و فلدسپات، ميکا، و پاره‌اي کاني‌هاي ديگر مي‌باشد. بسته به کاني‌هايِ موجود در سنگ خارا و شيمي آن، اين سنگ به رنگ‌هاي گوناگوني، از صورتي تا خاکستريِ پررنگ و حتي سياه، يافت مي‌شود. اين سنگ از سنگين‌ترين سنگ‌ها با چگالي ???? گرم بر سانتي‌متر مکعب به‌شمار مي‌رود. 2) سنگ مرمر: از سنگ‌هاي دگرگوني است که از دگرگوني سنگ آهک بوجود آمده‌است. کاني اصلي تشکيل دهنده آن کلسيت است. از اين سنگ به صورت گسترده‌اي براي مجسمه‌سازيي استفاده شده‌است. نماي بناي تاج محل از سنگ مرمر است، اين سنگ در بناهاي زيارتي و حرم‌هاي امامان نيز استفاده مي‌شود. از ويژگي‌هاي برجسته سنگ مرمر، عبور نور است. 3) تراورتن: نوعي سنگ آهک متخلخل است که از دسته سنگ‌هاي رسوبي و تزييني به‌شمار مي‌رود. اين سنگ بجا مانده از رسوبات چشمه‌هاي آب گرم هستند. حفرات موجود در اين سنگ به دليل فضاي اشغال شده توسط گازهاي موجود در آبهاي گرم منبع رسوب‌گزاري است. هرچه عناصر محلول در آب اين منابع کمتر باشد، رنگ سنگ روشن‌تر خواهد بود. 4) کوارتزيت به آلماني :(Quarzit) نوعي سنگ دگرگون و بسيار سخت است. اين سنگ از دگرگوني ماسه‌سنگ (کوارتزآرنيت) در اثر فشار و گرماي بسيار بالاي لايه‌هاي زمين بوجود آمده‌است. کوارتزيت خالص معمولاً به رنگ‌هاي سفيد تا خاکستري است. در صورتي که در آن اکسيدهاي آهن Fe?O? نيز وجود داشته باشد، به رنگ‌هاي صورتي تا قرمز ديده مي‌شود. رنگ‌هاي ديگري از کوارتزيت مانند زرد و نارنجي نيز وجود دارد که به دليل وجود ديگر ناخالصي‌ها است.

سنگ گرانيت مرواريد


گرانيت سنگي است که از سرد شدن توده‌هاي مذاب سنگ‌ها تشکيل گرديده است. سنگ گرانيت سمبل سختي، مقاومت و دوام است. گرانيت‌ها بدليل سختي زياد، داشتن زيبايي خيره کننده، مقاومت بالا، دوام و ماندگاري و تنوع طرح و رنگ توانسته است جايگاه خوبي در صنعت سنگ و ساختمان براي خود باز کند. روش استخراج سنگ‌هاي گرانيتي به صورت چال موازي يا سيم برش الماسه است.
سنگ گرانيت مرواريد مشهد
 از آنجائيکه سختي گرانيت بالا مي‌باشد لذا هزينه برش و فرآوري سنگ‌هاي گرانيتي بيشتر از سنگ‌هاي آهکي مي‌باشد و گرانيت‌ها از نظر يکنواختي رنگ نسبت به سنگ‌هاي آهکي مزيت دارند و همچنين نگهداري آنها راحتر و عمر آنها بيشتر است. گرانيت‌ها به رنگ‌هاي سفيد، خاکستري، پرتقالي، سبز، مشکي، قرمز، ديده مي‌شوند. گرانيت را مي‌توان در داخل و خارج ساختمان استفاده کرد. همانطور که در نمودار  مشاهده مي‌شود در سا ل‌هاي اخير به دليل زيبايي و دوام زياد اين -  سنگ، استفاده از آن در ساختمان سازي بيشتر شده و لذا ميزان توليدات معدني اين سنگ نيز با افزايش همراه بوده است.

سنگ گرانيت يا سنگ خارا بخش عمده تشکيل دهنده پوسته قاره‌اي است. گرانيت يکي از سنگ‌هاي نمادين سياره زمين محسوب مي‌شود. سياره‌هاي ديگري همچون عطارد، ناهيد و مريخ پوشيده از بازالت هستند. سنگي که در کف اقيانوس‌ها نيز فراوان يافت مي‌شود. با اين وجود تنها زمين است که سنگ گران‌بها و زيباي گرانيت در آن به وفور پيدا مي‌شود.

سنگ گرانيت چيست؟
گرانيت مرواريد مشهد
گرانيت از دانه‌هاي معدني متوسط و درشت ساخته شده که با استحکام بسيار بالايي در کنار هم قرار گرفته‌اند. اين دانه‌ها به اندازه‌اي درشت هستند که معمولاً با چشم غيرمسلح ديده مي‌شوند. به همين دليل سنگ گرانيت يک سنگ متخلخل است.

----------


## visaplus

۳ راه آسان برای اقامت در ترکیه (۲۰۱۹)
انواع اقامت ترکیه
اقامت توریستی ترکیه ( از طریق اجاره ملک)
اقامت ترکیه از طریق خرید ملک
اقامت ترکیه از طریق ازدواج
اقامت ترکیه از طریق سرمایه گذاری (ثبت شرکت )
اقامت دانشجویی ترکیه
اقامت کوتاه مدت ترکیه
اقامت بلند مدت ترکیه
اقامت بشر دوستانه ترکیه
اقامت توریستی ترکیه (از طریق اجاره ملک) :
اقامت توریستی ترکیه راحتترین  و کم هزینه ترین نوع اقامت در این کشور محسوب می شود که می توان آنرا با اجاره خانه در ترکیه دریافت نمود .بطور کلی روند دریافت این اقامت سختگیرانه نیست و مسئولان از اواسط سال ۲۰۱۸ قانون اخذ اقامت توریستی ترکیه را آسانتر کرده اند . اما در عین حال پر ریسک ترین نوع اقامت است چرا که حتی با ارائه کلیه مدارک خواسته شده ، ممکن است اداره مهاجرت درخواست شما را قبول نکند ( البته با دلایل منطقی ) و شما را به اصطلاح ریجکت کند. این موضوع بستگی به شرایط مختلفی از جمله تعداد درخواست اقامت توریستی در آن زمان دارد  ; در این نوع اقامت با اجاره ملک میتوانید درخواست اقامت ۶ ماه تا ۲ ساله دهید ولی این لزوما به معنی تایید زمان درخواستی شما نیست و باز بنا بر صلاحدید اداره مهاجرت برای شما مدت زمان اجازه اقامت صادر می شود . ممکن است در خواست شما دو ساله بوده باشد ولی اجازه اقامت شما برای ۶ ماه صادر شود ; شاید سوال کنید چطور میتوان این اقامت را دریافت کرد؟  و یا چقدر هزینه دارد؟  و یا سوالات زیادی که در رابطه با اقامت توریستی ترکیه معمولا” مطرح است .
ثبت شرکت در ترکیه
گروه ترکیه پرتال با تجربه چندین ساله خود در این حوزه اطلاعات کافی و صحیح را در اختیار شما قرار خواهد داد ;


مدارک لازم جهت اقامت توریستی ترکیه (از طریق اجاره ملک) در قانون جدید :
قرارداد اجاره خانه به مدت یک سال به نام شخصی که قصد اخذ اقامت دارد. ۳ نفر (حتی بیشتر بسته به شرایط) با یک قرارداد امکان اخذ اقامت دارندو یا دریافت برگه از هتل که به همین مدت زمانی اشاره کند (این ادرس توسط اداره امنیت چک میشود)
تایید اجاره نامه توسط دفترخانه ( نوتر )
پاسپورت و کپی پاسپورت
عکس ۴ قطعه مخصوص کارت اقامت
دریافت شماره مالیاتی از ورگی دایرسی (vargı numurası)
بیمه سلامتی یکساله
فیش واریز اداره مهاجرت
در آخرین بروزرسانی ۲۰۱۹/۸/۱۳ :


حضور فرد برای تمدید اقامت ترکیه الزامی شده است و فرایند تمدید اقامت کاملا شبیه درخواست اقامت برای اولین بار شده است این در حالی است که پیش از فرایند تمدید اقامت به صورت پستی انجام می‌شد
بطور کلی حساسیت ها کمتر شده و برای اخذ این اقامت در حال حاضر سختگیری زیادی وجود ندارد ولی مشخص نیست که این شرایط در آینده به چه صورت خواهد بود.
چک کردن کیملیک توسط پلیس بیشتر شده است بنابرین حتما همیشه کیملیک خود را به همراه داشته باشید.
اقامت دائم ترکیه
اقامت ترکیه از طریق خرید ملک
بنا بر قانون شماره ۶۴۵۸ که در تاریخ ۱۱ / ۰۴ / ۲۰۱۳ در روزنامه های رسمی جمهوری ترکیه منتشر شده است ; اتباع خارجی با خرید ملک می توانند اقامت یک ساله این کشور را گرفته و تا هشت سال این اقامت را تمدید کنند. پس از این هشت سال  در صورت تمایل و چنانچه بیش از ۴٫۵ سال در خاک ترکیه بوده باشند ، می توانند برای  دریافت اقامت دائم اقدام نمایند.


خرید ملک در ترکیه حساسیت های خاص خود را دارد ; در این سایت اطلاعات لازم و کافی برای خرید ملک را در اختیار شما قرار خواهیم داد تا بتوانید بهترین ملک را با توجه به شرایط مورد نظرتان شناسایی کنید .


این راه برای کسانی که قدرت مالی مناسبی دارند آسان ترین راه گرفتن اقامت در ترکیه میباشد; قیمت خانه ها در استانبول  بطور میانگین ۳۰۰ هزار لیر میباشد و در آنکارا و ازمیر هم تقریبا” به همین صورت است اما در شهرهای دیگر قیمتها پایینتر هستند ; به وسیله دریافت این اقامت ، کل اعضاء یک  خانواده میتوانند اجازه اقامت در ترکیه را بگیرند.
هزینه اقامت در ترکیه
اقامت ترکیه از طریق ازدواج
یکی از راه های اخد اقامت دائم درکشور ترکیه ، ازدواج است ; هنگامی که شما با شخصی که ملیت ترک دارد ازدواج می کنید می توانید بعد از سپری کردن ۳-۵ سال به صورت متوالی ، اقامت دائم آن کشور را درخواست کنید ; لازم به ذکر است در این مدت مسئولان مربوطه تحقیقات لازم را به عمل می آورند که ازدواج شخص واقعی باشد ; در صورت صوری بودن ازدواج اقامت دائم به فرد تعلق نمی گیرید.


در چندین سال اخیر این روش با استقبال زیادی روبه رو شده است ; اتباع خارجی از طریق ازدواج با تبعه ترک میتوانند طی مدت سه سال با توجه به شروط تعیین شده تابعیت ترکیه را بگیرند .


اقامت ترکیه از طریق سرمایه گذاری ( ثبت شرکت )
اقامت از طریق سرمایه گذاری به این صورت خواهد بود که شما با ثبت شرکت و فعالیت در ترکیه می توانید پس از ۵ سال اقامت دائم ترکیه را بدست آورید; در نظر داشته باشید فعال بودن شرکت در مدت ۵ سال برای کسب اقامت الزامی می باشد.


*نکته بسیار مهم اینکه به هیچ عنوان فقط جهت اخذ اقامت  ،اقدام به ثبت شرکت نکنید. چرا که هزینه های بعد از ثبت شرکت به مراتب بیشتر از هزینهء ثبت هستند.


اقامت دانشجویی و تحصیلی ترکیه
برای گرفتن این نوع اقامت بهتر است ابتدا درآزمون تومر شرکت کرده و مدرک تومر را بگیرید; شما میتوانید شخصا” با ثبت نام و شرکت در کلاسهای تومر در ترکیه ، اقدام به در خواست  اجازه اقامت کوتاه مدت کنید ; البته اخذ پذیرش از موسسات آموزشی  و پذیرفته شدن در دانشگاههای ترکیه ،پیشاپیش ملاک اخذ اقامت دانشجویی ترکیه خواهد بود.
ویزای توریستی انگلستان
این روش اخذ اقامت برای کسانی که قصد اقامت قطعی در ترکیه را دارند نیز موکدا توصیه می گردد.


اگر قصد گرقتن اقامت دانشجویی یا تحصیلی را در ترکیه دارید ما در مقالاتی قبلا شرایط این نوع اقامت را توضیح داده ایم; پیشنهاد می کنیم ، مقالات مربوط به این نوع اقامت را دقیق مطالعه کنید .


سوالاتی که با مطالعه این مقالات پاسخ آنها را دریافت خواهید کرد :


برای کدام اتباع خارجی اجازه اقامت دانشجویی تنظیم می گردد؟
اجازه اقامت دانشجویی ترکیه برای مدت چند سال قابل تنظیم می باشد؟
شروط لازم برای اجازه اقامت دانشجویی ترکیه چیست؟
بیمه بهداشت و درمان برای اجازه اقامت دانشجویی
امور مربوط به تغییر دانشگاه، دانشکده و یا رشته دانشجویان آموزش عالی
حق اشتغال  دانشجویان
دلایل رد، ابطال و عدم تمدید اجازه اقامت دانشجویی ترکیه چیست؟


اقامت ترکیه از طریق استخدام ( اقامت کاری ترکیه )
آیا دریافت اقامت ترکیه از طریق استخدام ممکن است ؟


شرط لازم و کافی برای اینکه شما بتوانید اقامت ترکیه را از طریق کار بدست آورید این است که یک شرکت ترکیه ای شما را بعنوان پرسنل پذیرفته و استخدام کند ; برای کسب این نوع اقامت، شما باید از تخصص ویژه ای برخوردار باشید و در زمان درخواست شرکت ترکیه ای برای همکاری با شما، طبق آمار وزارت کار و رفاه ترکیه; نباید شخصی که پاسپورت ترکیه را دارد با تخصص شما بیکار باشد; با ملاحظه نکته فوق و وضعیت کار در ترکیه و در نظر گرفتن شرایط خاص ایرانیان می توان اینطور نتیجه گرفت که در حال حاضر شانس یافتن کار در کشور ترکیه برای ایرانیان بسیار کم است;
ویزای شینگن تضمینی
اما از طرفی هم لازم به ذکر است در حال حاضر خارجیان زیادی از طریق کارهای خدماتی مانند پرستاری در خانه تا حتا دندانپزشکی اقامت کاری از دولت ترکیه دریافت نموده اند .پس میتوانید امیدوار باشید.


فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی و متخصصین


افرادی که مدارک دانشگاهی دارند می توانند به صورت حضوری و یا مکاتبه ای در کشور ترکیه در زمینه تخصص خود به یکی از شرکت ها و یا کارخانه های خصوصی تقاضای کار در ترکیه داده و برای خود شغل مناسب پیدا کنند; در این صورت کار فرما در صورتی که به تخصص شما نیاز داشته باشد; اقدام به گرفتن اجازه کار برای شما خواهد نمود که هزینه ای برای شما ندارد; پس از گرفتن اجازه کار (حدودا ۲ – ۳ ماه طول خواهد کشید) شما میتوانید شخصا اقدام به اجازه اقامت در ترکیه نمائید که در این صورت نیز مخارج چندانی برای شما ندارد.


دیگر راه های اقامت در ترکیه
اجازه اقامت ترکیه (کوتاه مدت)
در ماده ۳۱ الی ۳۳ قانون اتباع خارجی و حفاظت بین المللی، مقررات اجازه اقامت ترکیه بصورت کوتاه مدت تنظیم گردیده است.


اتباع خارجی که با هدف تحقیقات علمی به کشور آمده اند
اتباع خارجی که در ترکیه دارای املاک و مستغلات می باشند
اتباع خارجی که قصد تاسیس کار و یا ارتباط تجاری دارند
اتباع خارجی که قصد شرکت در برنامه آموزشی ضمن خدمت را دارند
اتباع خارجی که با اهداف آموزشی در چارچوب برنامه تبادل دانشجو و یا تفاهم نامه هایی که ترکیه یکطرف آن می باشد و موارد مشابه به کشور آمده اند
اتباع خارجی که با هدف گردشگری در ترکیه اقامت خواهند داشت
اتباع خارجی که در ترکیه درمان خواهند گردید به شرط آنکه فاقد هریک از بیماریهایی که برای سلامت عمومی تهدید به شمار می آید، باشند
اتباع خارجی که باید بر اساس درخواست و تصمیم مقامات قضایی و یا اداری اقامت ترکیه را  داشته باشند
اتباع خارجی که شروط لازم برای اجازه اقامت خانوادگی را از دست داده و اقامت آنها به اقامت کوتاه مدت تبدیل خواهد گردید.
اتباع خارجی که قصد شرکت در دوره های آموزش زبان ترکی را دارند
اتباع خارجی که به واسطه نهادهای دولتی قصد آموزش، تحقیق، کارآموزی و شرکت در دوره های آموزشی در ترکیه را دارند
اتباع خارجی که ظرف شش ماه از تاریخ فارغ التحصیلی خود از آموزش عالی دوباره به ترکیه مراجعه نموده اند
افرادی که قصد کار در ترکیه را ندارند اما در قالب و مقدار تعیین شده از سوی هیئت وزرا قصد سرمایه گذاری دارند و همسر خارجی وی و همچنین فرزند خود وی و یا فرزند همسر وی که زیر هجده سال بوده و نیاز به مراقبت دارد
اتباع خارجی شهروند جمهوری ترک قبرس شمالی


اجازه اقامت خانوادگی ترکیه
در ماده ۳۴ الی ۳۷ قانون اتباع خارجی و حفاظت بین المللی به شماره ۶۴۵۸، مقررات اجازه اقامت خانوادگی تنظیم گردیده است; همچنین در ماده ۳۰ و ۳۴ آئین نامه اجرائی قانون اتباع خارجی و حفاظت بین المللی، مقررات اجازه اقامت خانوادگی توضیح داده شده است.


برای کدام اتباع خارجی اجازه اقامت خانوادگی ترکیه تنظیم می گردد؟
افرادی مشمول ماده ۲۸ قانون شماره ۵۹۰۱ می گردند که یا دارای یکی از انواع اجازه اقامت بوده باشند یا پناهجویان  و دارندگان وضعیت حفاظت ثانوی


بدین ترتیب برای خود شخص و


 همسر خارجی وی
فرزند خارجی زیر هجده سال خود و یا همسری وی
فرزند خارجی نیازمند مراقبت خود و یا همسری وی
اجازه اقامت خانوادگی داده خواهد شد;


در صورتی که فرد خارجی که درخواست اجازه اقامت خانوادگی نموده است; دارای بیش از یک همسر باشد; تنها برای یکی از همسران اجازه اقامت خانوادگی تنظیم خواهد گردید; اما برای تمام فرزندان فرد خارجی، اجازه اقامت صادر خواهد گردید; در درخواست اجازه اقامت خانوادگی برای کودکان، در صورتی که پدر و یا مادر دارای حق حضانت در خارج از کشور باشد; اخذ رضایت هر یک از آنها الزامی می باشد. اجازه اقامت خانوادگی;  نیاز به اجازه اقامت دانشجویی و حق آموزش در مراکز آموزشی ابتدائی و راهنمایی را تا سن هجده سالگی تامین می نماید.


اقامت بلند مدت ترکیه
در ماده ۴۲ الی ۴۵ قانون اتباع خارجی و حفاظت بین المللی به شماره ۶۴۵۸; مقررات اجازه اقامت بلند مدت برای خارجیان تنظیم گردیده است; همچنین در ماده ۴۰ و ۴۳ آئین نامه اجرائی قانون اتباع خارجی و حفاظت بین المللی; مقررات اجازه اقامت بلند مدت توضیح داده شده است.
ویزای توریستی استرالیا
اتباع خارجیی که در ترکیه برای مدت حداقل هشت سال بدون وقفه با اجازه اقامت; سکونت داشته اند و یا دارای شروط تعیین شده از سوی سازمان سیاست های مهاجرتی باشند; با تائید وزارت خانه ، مقدور است که از سوی استانداری ها برای آنها اجازه اقامت بلند مدت صادر گردد


برای پناهجویان عادی، پناهجویان مشروط و دارندگان وضعیت حفاظت ثانوی; اجازه اقامت بشردوستانه و حفاظت موقت اما حق مراجعه جهت اجازه اقامت بلند مدت تعیین نگردیده است.




مهاجرت به اروپا و اخذ اقامت قانونی اتحادیه اروپا (منطقه شنگن) از طریق روش سرمایه گذاری در اروپا، روش کاری اروپا (بلو کارت)،  تحصیل در اروپا و تبدیل به اقامت کاری بعد از پایان تحصیل و همچنین، از روش ازدواج امکانپذیر است.





بهترین روش اخذ اقامت اروپا
یکی از بهترین روشها جهت اخذ اقامت دائمی اروپا (پاسپورت اروپا)، روش سرمایه گذاری در اروپاست که خود به چند بخش خرید ملک در اروپا، اخذ اقامت اروپا از روش تمکن مالی، خرید اوراق قرضه در اروپا و ثبت شرکت در اروپا  تقسیم میشود.


مراحل اخذ پاسپورت اروپا
در حالت کلی برای اخذ پاسپورت اروپا دو روش وجود دارد


– پرداخت مالی بلاعوض به منظور اخذ پاسپورت
 این روش، سریعترین روش دریافت پاسپورت اروپایی است و شامل طی زمان نمی شود.


متقاضی در کشور میزبان با اقدام به خرید اوراق قرضه و تقدیم آن به دولت و یا پرداخت مستقیم پول به دولت می تواند پاسپورت آن کشور را دریافت نماید.
ویزای توریستی آمریکا
این روش در مدت محدودی اعلام و اجرا می شود و قانون کلی و دائمی نیست. به صورتی که در زمان و تعدادی محدود برای تکمیل بودجه و یا مسایل مالی اقدام به راه اندازی این سیستم می شود.


کشورهای اوکراین و بلغارستان و چند کشور شنگن از این نمونه هستند که البته در حال حاضر در بیشتر کشورها اجرایی نیست، مبالغ این پرداخت نیز در کشورها متفاوت است.


– اخذ پاسپورت اروپا بعد از ۸ سال
در این روش شما در ابتدا باید اقامت موقت کشور مقصد را دریافت نمایید.


این کارت اقامت می تواند از روشها و در مدت زمان متفاوتی دریافت شود، در ادامه مطلب می توانید با این روشها و کشورهای مناسب آشنا شوید.


بعد از دریافت کارت اقامت موقت که عموماً یکساله تا دوساله صادر می شود شما می بایست شرایط تمدید تا ۵ سال را مهیا سازید، این شرایط با توجه به روشهای دریافت اقامت متفاوت است. 


بعد از ۵ سال از اخذ اقامت موقت شما کارت اقامت دائم اروپا را دریافت نموده و می توانید بعد از ۳ سال به شرط آشنایی نسبی به زبان، تاریخ و تمدن کشور مقصد و همچنین قوانین اجتماعی، نسبت به دریافت پاسپورت اقدام نمایید.


این روش ارزان تر اما زمان بر خواهد بود. در بعضی از کشورها و در شرایطی خاص متقاضیان پاسپورت و ملیت، اجازه دو ملیتی ندارند و باید ملیت اولیه خود را ملغی کنند. در حال حاضر کشورهای اروپایی نیز دو ملیت (تابعیت) را قبول دارند.
خرید ملک در ترکیه
مزایای اخذ اقامت اروپا چیست
سفر بدون ویزا به‌‌کلیه کشورهای اتحادیه اروپا و منطقه شنگن
کار و تجارت در اروپا،زندگی و تحصیل رایگان در کلیه کشورهای اروپایی عضو شنگن
امکان خرید خودرو و نیز خرید ملک در همه کشورهای اروپایی
اخذ اقامت اروپایی، به تبع، سریعتر و آسان تر از دریافت اقامت کانادا و آمریکاست
قاره اروپا به ایران نزدیک است و پروازهای مستقیم زیادی در طول شبانه روز بین ایران و اروپا انجام می شود
درصورت دریافت اقامت از یک کشور اروپایی می توانید از کشورهای دیگر اروپایی درخواست اقامت کنید
اخذ آسان ویزای آمریکا، کانادا، استرالیا و  انگلستان از سفارتهای آنها در کشورهای اروپایی
با اخذ اقامت شنگن یا همان کارت اقامت اروپا، شما می توانید برای سایرین دعوتنامه ارسال نموده و آنها نیز ویزای شنگن دریافت نمایند.
سفر و گردش آزادانه شما و خانواده دلبندتان به صورت آزادانه در سراسر خاک اتحادیه اروپا ( شنگن )
امکان تحصیل فرزندان شما در سراسر اروپا
انواع روش های مهاجرت به اروپا چیست
 سرمایه گذاری
 تمکن مالی
 ثبت شرکت 
 خرید ملک 
 خرید بیزینس
 ازدواج
 خرید اوراق قرضه (خرید پاسپورت)
 نیروی متخصص (ویزای کار نیروی ماهر Skill worker)
 ویزای کاری (ویزای جستجوی کار  Job Seeker)
 تحصیلی
اقامت اروپا با ازدواج 
تمامی کشورهای اتحادیه اروپا از این طریق، اقامت اروپایی صادر می کنند.


در روش اخذ اقامت از طریق ازدواج، اگر شما یک شریک زندگی در کشور دیگر دارید که دارای اقامت است (اقامت موقت و یا اقامت دائم) می توانید برای اقامت و مهاجرت به اروپا اقدام کنید.


همسر رسمی به کسی اطلاق می شود که نام ایشان در شناسنامه زوجه وجود داشته و عقدنامه رسمی موجود باشد.


اقامت اروپا از طریق سرمایه گذاری در اروپا
یکی از روشهای مهاجرت به اروپا روش سرمایه گذاری در اروپاست، مبلغ و شرایط این سرمایه گذاری در کشورهای مختلف، متفاوت است.


در روش سرمایه گذاری متقاضی بایستی مبلغی را در اقتصاد آن کشور سرمایه گذاری کند و حداقل تا پنج سال اجازه برداشت و یا درخواست سود ندارد، در این مدت به ایشان کارت اقامت داده می شود.
ویزای توریستی ژاپن
اجازه اقامت برای خانواده ایشان نیز صادر شده و در برخی از کشورها برای فرزندان بین ۱۸ تا ۲۱ و حتی پدر و مادر متقاضی نیز امکان درخواست اقامت وجود دارد.


اقامت اروپا از طریق تمکن مالی
تمکن مالی یکی دیگر از روشهای مهاجرت به اروپاست،


این مقاله در ۱۲/۰۵/۲۰۱۹ نگاشته شده و شرایط سال ۲۰۱۹ را بیان می کند، در این روش متقاضی باید دارای شرایط زیر باشد


متقاضی باید دارایی با ارزش حدود ۱۵۰٫۰۰۰€  یورو در ایران داشته باشد.


متقاضی برای این دارایی بتواند سند قانونی و مدرک محکم مالکیتی داشته باشد.


متقاضی باید بتواند ثابت نماید دارای درآمد ماهانه حداقل ۳۰۰۰€ تا ۵۰۰۰€ در ایران است.


متقاضی بایستی مبلغی معادل با ۵۰٫۰۰۰€ یورو بصورت نقد در بانک ایران داشته باشد.





معایب اخذ اقامت اروپا از روش تمکن مالی
۱ – در این روش شما در کشور مقصد اجازه کار ندارید.


این ممنوعیت به دلیل این است که شما در ادعای این موضوع که هزینه یکساله زندگی در اروپا را قبلاً با دارا بودن مبلغ ۵۰٫۰۰۰€ یورو در ایران داشته اید، بنابراین جزو قشر مرفه جامعه هستید و فقط نیاز به رفت و آمد دارید و سکونت بمعنای توریستی دارید.


۲- در این روش در اغلب کشورهایی که از این طریق اقامت می دهند برای شما کارت اقامت صادر نمی شود.


و به شما ویزای اقامت داده می شود. دقت نمائید که هر ساله برای تمدید باید مانند روز اول مبلغ ۵۰۰۰۰€ را در حساب خود در بانکهای ایرانی اثبات نمائید و همچنین اثبات درآمد ماهانه حداقل ۳۰۰۰€ تا ۵۰۰۰€ با اسناد رسمی. 


۳- برخوداری از بخشی از حقوق شهروندی و نه همه


شما از همه حقوق اجتماعی کشور مقصد برخوردار نیستید و مزایای کارت اقامت را ندارد.


این روش به کسانی توصیه می شود که از شرایط کاری و شغلی عالی در کشور خود برخوردارند و اقامت کشور مقصد را فقط برای رفت و آمد و یا دوران بازنشستگی می خواهند.
ویزای توریستی آلمان
توجه نمایید بعد از  ۵ سال که کارت اقامت دریافت می کنید شرایط عادی می شود.


و از اجازه کار و حقوق اجتماعی عرف جامعه برخوردار خواهید بود.


اقامت اروپا از طریق ثبت شرکت
روش ثبت شرکت در اروپا بهترین و به صرفه ترین روش دریافت اقامت اروپایی و مهاجرت به اروپا است.


این روش سریع و ارزان و البته بسیار با ارزش و کم ریسک است.


به صورتی که در ابتدا برای متقاضی و خانوده ی ایشان ( یک همسر و فرزندان زیر ۱۸ سال)  کارت اقامت صادر می شود.


با ثبت شرکت در یکی از کشورهای حوزه شنگن عملاً شما و خانواده شما اجازه کار، تحصیل و زندگی در کل حوزه شنگن را پیدا می کنید.


بطور مثال شما می توانید در مجارستان ثبت شرکت نموده و با انتقال دفتر به آلمان, با کارت اقامت مجارستانی خود در آلمان زندگی وکار و تحصیل نمایید.


شرایط ثبت شرکت در اروپا سختگیرانه نیست.


اما در برخی کشورها مانند اتریش، آلمان و هلند، پیش نیازهایی لازم است.


مانند سابقه مدیریت کسب وکار برای ثبت شرکت در آلمان و هلند و … .


در روش ثبت شرکت برای شما کارت اقامت صادر می شود.


این کارت عموماً یکسال تا دو سال اعتبار دارد و تا دریافت کارت اقامت دائم بمدت ۵ سال تمدید می شود.


ویزای توریستی روسیه


شرط تمدید اقامت در روش ثبت شرکت چیست؟
برای تمدید اقامت موقت تا ۵ سال و دریافت اقامت دائم اروپا شما باید شرایط زیر را رعایت کنید.


۱- فعالیت شرکت و پرداخت حداقل مالیات


۲- حضور در حوزه شنگن به مدت حداقل ۶ ماه و یک روز


۳- عدم ارتکاب به جرائم عمدی کیفری منجر بر محکومیت





این موارد، قانون اتحادیه اروپا (کشورهای حوزه شنگن) برای تمدید اقامت در روش های سرمایه گذاری است و در همه ی کشورهای حوزه شنگن جاری است.


البته در مواردی برخی کشورها نسبت به بعضی از موارد ذکر شده سختگیری های متفاوتی دارند.


این ادعا که یک کشور در حوزه شنگن شرط حضور متقاضی و یا فعالیت شرکت را ندارد به دلیل عدم اطلاعاتِ کافیست. و قطعاً نادرست است.


ولی همانطور که گفته شد برخی کشورها در حال حاضر سختگیری کمتری نسبت به این موضوعات دارند.


اقامت اروپا از روش کاری
روش کاری به دو بخش:


ویزای کاری اروپا (ویزای جستجوی کار اروپا Job Seeker)


و نیروی متخصص (ویزای کاری متخصصین Blue Card)


تقسیم می شود.
ویزای توریستی اروپا
در روش مهاجرت به اروپا از طریق ویزای جستجوی کار، شما باید شرایط موردنیاز را داشته باشید.


مانند تحصیلات، سابقه کاری و زبان و … .


در این روش در ابتدا برای شما ویزای کاری ۶ ماهه صادر می شود.


اگر در این مدت کارفرما پیدا کردید و مشغول به کار شدید برای شما کارت اقامت صادر خواهد شد.


و پس از آن به شما بلوکارت داده می شود.


اگر نتوانید کار پیدا کنید باید به ایران برگردید.


اقامت اروپا از طریق خرید ملک
خرید ملک از بی دردسرترین روشهای اقامت است.


حداقل مبلغ خرید ملک در اروپا ۳۵۰٫۰۰۰€ و در  اکثر کشورها تا ۵۰۰٫۰۰۰€ می باشد.


بطور مثال خرید ملک در اسپانیا به مبلغ ۵۰۰،۰۰۰ یورو می تواند منجر به اخذ اقامت برای شما و خانواده شود.


ویزای توریستی ایتالیا


در روش خرید ملک کشور پرتغال برای پدر و مادر شخص خریدار نیز اقامت صادر می شود.

----------


## animalvilage

بررسی کامل و حرفه‌ای سگ هاسکی
هاسکی سال ۱۹۰۹ میلادی به  آلاسکا برده شد. هاسکی یک اسم کلی برای تعدادی از نژادها است که به عنوان  سگ های سورتمه کش مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند. هاسکی در 

اصل در مناطق شمالی کره زمین مورد استفاده قرار می گرفتند اما هم اکنون به عنوان سگ دست آموز نیز وارد منازل مردم شده اند.


قیمت روز توله سگ روتوایلر




در  اصل اسم سگ هاسکی توسط اروپایی ها از ESKIE متمایز شده است که اسکیموها  این نام را بر سگ های سورتمه کش خودگذاشته بودند. اسکیموها از سگ هاسکی 

برای  حمل و نقل استفاده می کردند. زادگاه اصلی هاسکی چوکچی در شرق سیبری است.  سگ های هاسکی در زمان شیوع تب بالای یافتن طلا به آلاسکا برده شدند و از  آنجا 

به کانادا و ایالات متحده راه پیدا کردند.




سگ نگهبان




در  آن زمان از هاسکی سیبریایی و ساموید به عنوان تنها سگ های سورتمه کش  استفاده می شد و با کمک سگ های هاسکی مشکلات عدیده ای از ساکنان برطرف می  شد از 

جمله نقل و انتقال انسان ها، انتقال بار و انتقال نامه های فوری.

سگ  های هاسکی از دهه ۱۹۳۰ در ارتش امریکا در عملیاتی که در مناطق سردسیر  انجام می گیرد، مورد بهره برداری قرار می گیرند که عمده ترین عملکرد هاسکی  تجسس 

برای یافتن گم شدگان است.




قیمت سگ گلدن رتریور




معرفی هاسکی
هاسکی  سیبریایی ( به زبان روسی سگ سیبریایی) سگی با ابعاد متوسط ( وزن نر ۲۰ تا  ۲۷ کیلوگرم، وزن ماده ۱۶ تا ۲۳ کیلوگرم، ارتفاع نر ۵۳ تا ۶۰ سانتیمتر و  ارتفاع 

ماده ۵۱ تا ۵۶ سانتیمتر)، با پوشش خارجی بسیار فشرده، به  عنوان یک سگ کار که از شرق سیبری آمده اند، شناخته می شوند که از نظر  ژنتیکی دنباله سگ های نژاد اشپیتز می باشند. 



سگ پیت بول




از  نظر ظاهری پوشش فشرده، دم زیبای پرپشت، فرم بادامی و رنگ زیبای چشم ها، سر  مثلثی و گوش های ایستاده کاملاً جلب توجه می کند. رنگ پوشش از 

مشکی تا سفید متغیر است.

گاهی  نژاد مالاموت با هاسکی ترکیب می شوند هاسکی چشم آبی اصیل تر است و باید  گفت قیمت بیشتری هم دارد البته آبی روشن و آبی تیره هم دارد که متخصصان  بهتر تشخیص می دهند به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنیم در صورت خرید از مراکز معتبر و  یا افراد مورد اطمینان تهیه کنید.


قیمت توله سگ هاسکی



هاسکی  آلاسکایین هم همان سیبریایی است و به آلاسکا برده شده و در آن منطقه رشد  یافته و بسیار شبیه نمونه اصلی است از نظر ظاهر اندازه این دو و خط های روی  چهره 

و همینطور برخی رفتار ها تفاوت دارند. نژاد آلاسکایی روی  چهره خط ندارد و اغلب سگ گله هستند و یا سورتمه کش همچنین بیشتر این سگ ها  به رنگ خاکستری و سفید 

هستند و چشم هایشان اغلب تیره است.




هاسکی چشم یخی




گوش  های هاسکی حالت مثلثی و تیز دارد مثل بقیه نژاد های سیبری رنگ چشمشان آبی  است و چشم ها با دورنگ نیز دیده شده. موهای بین پنجه هاسکی باعث سهولت در  راه 

رفتن روی برف و یخ می شود. لایه پایینی این موها زمخت و زبر  قسمت بیرونی نرم و لطیف است. گفته می شود هاسکی تحمل دمای ۶۰- درجه را به  راحتی دارد.

هاسکی سگی بازیگوش است ولی در عین حال آرام. سگ  باهوشیست، اجتماعی و دوست داشتنی و همینطور با محبت. با اینکه بسیار  پرانرژی است به خصوص در تولگی، 



قیمت سگ هاسکی سفید چشم آبی




ولی  سگ فرمان برداری است و به خوبی می تواند با کودکان رابطه برقرار کند. خیلی  کم پارس می کند در نتیجه به عنوان یک نگهبان در نظر نگیرید.

زود  مطالب را یاد میگیرد ولی باید با صبر و متانت آموزشش بدهیدچون بعضی وقت ها  می تواند لجبازی کند. وقتی بیکار است زود حوصله اش سر می رود و دوست ندارد 


سگ کن کورسو




تنها  بماند و نمود این مسئله خرابکاریهایش موقع تنهایی است پس اگر مدت طولانی  از خانه بیرون می روید یا با خودتان ببریدش و یا یک جفت یا هم بازی برایش  پیدا کنید. 

هاسکی نسبت به آن چیزی که به نظر می رسد به غذای کمتری احتیاج دارد سعی کنید.

آموزشش  را از سنین پایین شروع کنید تا با سایر حیوانات مشکلی نداشته باشد. هاسکی  از سگ هایی است که بخوبی می توان آن را آموزش داد ولی برای آموزش آنها باید  از چهار ماهگی اقدام نمود.


سیبرین هاسکی



برخلاف  چیزی که بسیاری فکر می کنند سگ هاسکی را می توانید در آپارتمان نگهداری  کنید به شرطی که به خوبی آموزشش داده باشید  و وقت کافی برای گردشش  بگذارید، 

دلیل خرابکاریهایش این است که انرژی اش خالی نشده پس سعی  کنید روزی دو ساعت به بیرون ببریدش تا خانه تان را ویران نکند پس اگر وقت  کافی ندارید به عنوان یک 

سگ آپارتمانی روی این گزینه خط بکشید.




قیمت سگ روتوایلر




درگذشته  از هاسکی به عنوان نگهبان خانه و یا سگ گله استفاده می شد هاسکی سگ  قدرتمندی است و دربرابر سرما بسیار مقاوم است این نکته را باید به شما  بگوییم که اگر 

برای اولین بار است که نگهداری از سگی را می خواهید  شروع کنید هاسکی مناسب شما نمی باشد مگر اینکه از تولگی مراقبت از هاسکی را  شروع کنید.

ارگونومی هاسکی این نژاد را به یک سگ خاص تبدیل کرده و  طبق نظر سنجی ها هاسکی جزو محبوب ترین نژادهای سگ در میان سگ های پرطرفدار  مثل روتوایلر، سن 

برنارد، دوبرمن، نیو فاندلند قرار گرفته.




سگ دوبرمن اصیل




با  اینکه هاسکی بسیار آرام است در صورت آموزش صحیح به خوبی می تواند نقش یک  بادیگارد را داشته باشد و همانطور که میدانید در گذشته این سگ به عنوان یک  سگ 

سورتمه کش مورد استفاده بوده و این ناشی از قدرت، سرعت و هوش و زکاوتش می باشد تا بتواند مسیرهای طولانی را با موانع بسیار بپیماید.

توجه  به این نکته بسیار حائز اهمیت است که در هاسکی بیماری دیسپلازی بسیار شایع  می باشد (برای آشنایی بیشتر با این بیماری مقاله دیسپلازی را مطالعه  بفرمایید) 


سگ قفقازی




مشکلات مفصل لگنی رانی در کمتر از % ۲ از آنها رخ می دهد ولی این موضوع مانع از انجام معاینات لازمه نمی شود.

نمونه  هایی از هاسکی که در مسابقات سورتمه کشی و یا حمل بار مورد استفاده قرار  می گیرند بیشتر دچار مشکلات گوارشی و مشکلات تنفسی می شوند. بنابراین به جد  

توصیه میکنیم برای تهیه این سگ به فروشنده های معتبر مراجعه بفرمایید و یا با یک متخصص در این حوزه مشورت کنید.

گونه‌های مختلف سگ هاسکی (سبیرین + آلاسکای + مالاموت)
هاسکی به دو گونه مختلف تقسیم بندی می شود


سگ گلدن رتریور




اولی هاسکی سیبرین (معروفتر است)

دومی هاسکی آلاسکای (اصالت سگ هاسکی سیبریایی است اما بعد ها به آلاسکا هم برده شد)

تفاوت هاسکی سیبرین با هاسکی آلاسکای
گونه  آلاسکایی سگ هاسکی بیشتر به عنوان یک سگ کاری شناخته شده و اغلب سورتمه کش  است. این که بتوانید گونه سیبریایی هاسکی را از آلاسکایی تشخیص دهید کار 

آسانی  نیست اما در حالت کلی می توان این ویژگی را به هاسکی آلاسکایی نسبت داد که  رنگ سرش کاملا سفید و یک دست است این درحالیست که هاسکی سیبریایی بین 


قیمت سگ




چشمهایش طرح ها و خطوط زیبایی دیده می شود و همینطور خطوط دور چشمش که علامت خلوص نژاد  هاسکی است و در قیمت آن هم تاثی گذار است.

همینطور  ارتفاع کمر هاسکی آلاسکایی یک مقدار بلندتر از هاسکی سیبرین است و کمی  لاغر تر هم می باشد. رنگ چشم سیبرین اکثرا آبی و یا تلفیقی از آبی و قهوه  ای است 

ولی در گونه آلاسکایی اغلب رنگ چشمشان تیره است هم هاسکی  سیبرین و هم آلاسکایی در سازمان ثبت نژاد سگ ها به ثبت رسیده اند ولی گونه  تکیبی این دو هم دیده شده که تشخیص آن بسیار مشکل است.




سگ هاسکی سفید




ظاهر و بدن هاسکی
ارگونومی  بدن این سگ به صورت کشیده است و در بین پاهایش موهایی وجود دارد پوزه و  صورتش کشیده و همانطور که گفتیم گوش های مثلثی دارد. این نژاد رنگ های 

زیادی  دارد معروفترین آن ترکیب سیاه و سفید است ولی رنگ های سیاه کامل و یا سفید  کامل، طوسی و سفید، قرمز و سفید و یا نارنجی و سفید نیز وجود دارد،  معمولاً رنگ پنجه و پا ها سفید است. شکل ظاهری هاسکی سیبریایی بسیار شبیه  به مالاموت آلاسکایی است و البته هر دو شبیه به اشپیتز هستند.


سگ بولداگ



چشم و بینی سگ هاسکی
چسم  های این نژاد به دو رنگ آبی و یا قهوه ای است اما هتروکرومیا که به چشمان  دو رنگ اشاره دارد در این سگ بسیار دیده می شود (یکی از چشم های به رنگ آبی  و 

دیگری قهوه ای). در برخی از موارد هاسکی سیبرین اختلال “بینی  برفی” دیده می شود که از ارزش و قیمت حیوان کم می کند، بینی هاسکی در غالب  موارد به صورت 

نقطه نقطه یا صاف و مسطح است.




گلدن رتریور




و  در کنار کشیدگی پوزه، حالتی مثلثی به سر می دهد. نوک بینی از مشکی تا سفید  رنگ دیده می شود. چشم آنها بیشتر آبی تیره، آبی روشن، بلوطی و یا قهوه ای  است. بعضی 

مواقع یک چشم آبی و دیگری قهوه ای است.در برخی نمونه ها حتی یک چشم به چند رنگ دیده می شود.

مو و پوشش هاسکی
به  غیر از فصل هایی که ریزش مو که سالی دوبار است نیاز به آراستن ندارد.  پیشنهاد میکنیم به وسیله شانه فلزی مخصوص برس بکشید. در فصل های گرم سعی  کنید از 

کولر استفاده کنید تا کلافه نشود. هاسکی سیبریایی پوشش  ضخیم تری نسبت به سایرین دارد و البته رنگ بسیار متنوع تری در پوشش خارجی  در این نژاد یافت می شود.




دهکده حیوانات پرورش سگ




پوشش  خارجی به صورت دو لایه است که لایه ضخیم تر و متراکم تر در زیر و لایه  نازک تر که جلای بیشتری دارد در رو قرار گرفته است. این پوشش به راحتی  سرمای تا 

۶۰ درجه سانتی گراد زیر صفر زمستان های سیبری را تحمل می  کند و البته در تابستان ها هم منعکس کننده بسیار خوبی برای گرما است. پوشش  خارجی این نژاد نیاز به 

برس زدن مرتب دارد.




سگ هاسکی




محیط نگهداری هاسکی
پیشنهاد  ما برای نگهداری این سگ محیطی بزرگ است و اگر خارج از خانه است دور این  محیط را نرده هایی بلند بکشید که با عمق خوبی در زمین فرو رفته باشد چرا که  

هاسکی به کندن زمین علاقه زیادی دارد. سگ های هاسکی بسیار فعال و  پر انرژی هستند و تحمل آنها در مقابل سرما بسیار عالی است به صورتی که  سرمای زمستانی 

نواحی شرقی سیبری که از سخت ترین زمستان های کره خاکی می باشد را به راحتی تحمل می کنند.

علاقه  بسیار زیادی به بازی کردن به خصوص بازی کردن با توپ دارند. حالات روحی  صاحبشان را بسیار خوب درک کرده و با او همراهی می کنند. با بچه ها هم به  راحتی 




دوبرمن پینچر




کنار می آیند و همانطور که گفتیم کمی هم بازیگوش هستند.

بیماری‌های هاسکی
هر  سگی مشکلات خاص خود را دارد هاسکی هم از این قاعده مستثنی نیست، از بیماری  هایی که در هاسکی دیده شده می توان به مشکلات کپل، مریضی های چشم مثل آب 

مروارید و ورم پوست که ناشی از کمبود روی است اشاره کرد ولی در حالت کلی سگ سالمی است.

طول عمر هاسکی
نهایت  عمر یک سگ هاسکی بین ۱۲ تا ۱۵ سال است. بعضی از آنها بیماری هایی از قبیل  صرع، مشکلات چشمی مثل آب مروارید و یا مشکلات شبکیه را از خود نشان می  دهند.



قیمت سگ باکسر در ایران



نگهداری از هاسکی در یک نگاه
غذای  خوب با حجم مناسب، محیط نگهداری بزرگ با قابلیت دویدن، دوری از گرمای بالا  از مهمترین مسایلی است که بایستی در نگهداری از سگ هاسکی مد نظر داشت.
ویژگی های کلی سگ هاسکی
همونطور که از اسم این نژاد مشخصه، سگ هاسکی از ناحیه ای در شرق سیبری، جایی که ازشون به عنوان سگ سورتمه استفاده میشده منشاء گرفتن.
نژاد هاسکی به ظاهر جذاب و زبیاش معروفه.
این نژاد بخاطر مقاومت بدنی بالا و ظاهر زیباشون در سراسر دنیا محبوبیت داره و ازشون به عنوان سگ خانواده و سگ همراه استفاده میشه.
هاسکی ها سگ هایی ورزشکار و گوش به زنگ هستن که از بودن کنار هاسکی های دیگه لذت میبرن و دوست ندارن تنها بمونن.
سگ  نژاد هاسکی برای کسانی که تاحالا سگ نداشتن انتخاب مناسبی نیستن چون نیاز  به صاحبی دارن که با ویژگی هاشون آشنا باشه و بدونه چطوری باید بهشون آموزش  بده و تربیتشون کنه.


قیمت ژرمن شپرد




اگه  بخوایم سگ هاسکی رو توی ۲ تا کلمه خلاصه کنیم باید بگیم پر انرژی و مستقل!  هاسکی ها به شدت نژاد بیش فعالی هستن و برای اینکه بدرفتار نشن باید تخلیه  انرژی 

انجام دادن رو در موردشون جدی بگیرین.




سگ دوبرمن





نکات مثبت سگ هاسکی
بسیار مهربان با مهمان ها و کودکان

هاسکی ها عاشق معاشرت هستن

در طول زندگی بازیگوش باقی میمونن




سگ گارد




بسیار با محیط انطباق پذیر هستن و وقتی وقتی با شرایط جدید روبرو میشن عصبی نمیشن و نمیترسن

هاسکی ها سگ هایی بسیار باهوش ولی شیطون هستن

این نژاد سگ زندگی رو بسیار راحت میگیرن و خیلی زود همه  دلخوری هاشون رو فراموش میکنن

سگ هاسکی بوی بدی که همه سگ ها دارن رو نداره!

سگ هاسکی ذاتا سگی اجتماعی است و با سگ های دیگه به خوبی کنار میاد




ژرمن شپرد شولاین


نکات چالش برانگیز سگ هاسکی
برای کسانی که تاحالا سگ نداشتن انتخاب مناسبی نیست

این نژاد سگ نگهبان خوبی نمیشه چون هاسکی ها با هر آدم جدیدی که روبرو میشن ارتباط خوبی برقرار میکنن!

خصلت وفادار بودن جزو ویژگی های این نژاد نیست چون از بودن در کنار همه لذت میبرن

سگ هاسکی غریزه شکار بسیار بالایی داره برای همین باید چهارچشمی مراقبشون بود

نمیشه با حیوانات کوچک تر و چهارپایان تنهاشون گذاشت

سگ های مطیعی نیستن و دلیلش استقلال ذاتیشونه


فروش سگ

سگ های هاسکی زیاد پارس میکنن و عاشق زوزه کشیدن هستن

این نژاد به فعالیت بدنی شدیدی نیاز داره

اگر سگ هاسکی رو مدت زیادی تنها بذارین شروع به خراب کردن محیط اطرافش میکنه

به راحتی مبتلا به اضطراب جدایی میشن

اگر سگ هاسکی رو در باغ یا خانه نگهداری میکنین باید محیط بسیار ایمنی رو براشون فراهم کنین که نتونن فرار کنن.

دیده شده هاسکی ها به خراب کردن باغ و باغچه علاقه فراوانی دارن.


سگ ژرمن شپرد


دستگاه گوارش هاسکی ها نمیتونه غلات رو به راحتی هضم کنه برای همین مراقب نوع غذایی که میخورن باشین

هاسکی ها در طول سال ریزش موی زیادی دارن و این ریزش مو در فصل بهار و پاییز خیلی بیشتر هم میشه

هاسکی ها به داروهای خاصی حساسیت دارن


نگهداری از سگ هاسکی در ایران
به دلیل بعضی از ویژگی های منحصر به فرد این نژاد، دونستن طرز نگهداری درست از سگ هاسکی خیلی مهم و اساسیه.


خرید سگ




این نژاد سگ برای دویدن های طولانی مدت در شرایط آب و هوایی سرد به وجود اومده

این یعنی:

پوشش بدن سگ هاسکی ضخیمه و نیاز به رسیدگی داره.
انرژی سگ هاسکی بسیار زیاده چون ازشون توقع میره فعالیت بدنی شدیدی داشته باشن.

با اینکه نگهداری از سگ هاسکی نسبت به خیلی از نژادها دشوار تره ولی میتونن تبدیل به سگ های خوبی برای صاحبشون بشن.

خبر  خوب برای هاسکی دوستان اینه که با اینکه هاسکی ها متعلق به مناطق سردسیر  هستن ولی میشه در مناطق معتدل مثل ایران هم از اون ها نگهداری کرد.


سگ ژرمن بلک فروشی


فعالیت روزانه و تخلیه انرژی در سگ هاسکی
هاسکی ها سگ هایی بسیار پر انرژی و باهوش هستن و به همین دلیل برای شاد و خوشحال موندن، نیاز به فعالیت فیزیکی و ذهنی زیادی دارن.

یه هاسکی خسته، یه هاسکی خوشحاله!!




قیمت سگ نگهبان




برای داشتن یک سگ هاسکی خوشحال باید:

هر روز روزی حداقل ۲ ساعت صبح و شب شرایط فعالیت بدنی شدید و درگیری ذهنی رو برای هاسکی فراهم کنید:

۸ کیلومتر پیاده روی
بازی های بدنی خسته کننده مانند توپ بازی
جلسات آموزش به هاسکی در طول روز (شامل آموزش فرامین مقدماتی و پیشرفته)
تربیت سگ هاسکی
تربیت  کردن هاسکی ها یکی از مهم ترین اقداماتیه که باید حتما از زمان تولگی جدی  گرفته بشه. هاسکی هایی که تربیتشون جدی گرفته نشه در بزرکسالی سگ هایی  لجباز، 



بلک ژرمن شپرد

----------


## tehrank

خط تولید گرانول به دو روش عمل میکنند: روش اول: خطوط تولید گرانول رشته ای تولید گرانول رشته ای که ساخت ماشین آلات آن ساده تر بوده و معمولا در ایران مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد روشی است که در آن پلاستیک پس از ذوب شدن در دستگاه اکسترودر و عبور از صافی های فلزی بشکل رشته هایی از پلاستیک مذاب در آمده و پس از عبور از یک استخر آب به داخل یک دستگاه آسیاب کوچک هدایت میشوند و پس از تکه تکه شدن خشک میشوند چاپ نایلون بسته بندی این روش ساده بوده اما گرانولهای تولید شده با آن شباهتی به گرانولهای مواد اولیه buy telegram members نو ندارد و دارای گوشه های تیز و خرده های پلاستیک هست.

----------


## animalvilage

آداب و رسوم خرید گلهای مناسبتی

برای ارسال گل به دوستان و آشنایان  دلایل بسیاری وجود دارد، از جمله برای بیان یک احساس عاشقانه به فردی که  دوستش دارید، برای تبریک تولد، برای گرامیداشت فردی که فوت کرده، و یا حتی  یک موفقیت کاری برای مدیر یک مجموعه.
خرید گل شاخه ای
هر  یک از این موقعیت‌ها دارای آداب خاص خود است، اما چیزی که بین آنها مشترک  است این است که می توان به مناسبت هر کدام از این اتفاق‌ها، دسته گل یا تاج  گلی را به صورت آنلاین از بازارهای گل اینترنتی سفارش داد تا به راحتی به  دست مخاطب برسد.
خرید اینترنتی گل شاخه ای
فرستادن گل‌های همدردی
یکی  از محبوب ترین دلایل برای ارسال گل ها به خاطر همدردی یا یادبود یکی از  عزیزان از دست رفته است. با این حال، در نظر داشته باشید که این قضیه اغلب  می تواند بسیار سخت و دشوار باشد. به همین دلیل خرید آنلاین گل می تواند  گزینه بسیار مناسبی باشد.
سفارش گل
به  طور کلی، گل‌های مراسم تدفین باید به محل برگزاری مراسم ختم ارسال شوند.  با ارسال تاج گل‎های عزاداری به محل مورد نظر، این فرصت دست می‌دهد که با  بازماندگان ابراز همدردی کرده و در غم از دست دادن عزیزانشان شریک شوید.  اما برای ارسال تاج گل و سبد گل باید به نکاتی توجه کنید:
تاج گل ارزان
بهتر  است قبل از خرید آنلاین گل، از ساعت و روز برگزاری مراسم ترحیم اطلاع  داشته باشید و چک کنید که بازار گل اینترنتی که از آن خرید میکنید، می  تواند گل را طی مدت تعیین شده به دست بازماندگان برساند؛ معمولا یک نفر از  آشنایان مسئول برگزاری و هماهنگی مراسم ترحیم می شود که شما می توانید با  او هماهنگ کنید که بعد از دریافت گل شما، آن را در کنار دیگر گل ها در معرض  دید قرار دهد.
سفارش تاج گل
در  نهایت دقت کنید گل‌هایی که برای مراسم عزاداری می فرستید سبک کلاسیک  گل‌های ترحیم باشند. ارسال یک سبد گل صورتی یا نارنجی و زرد نه تنها  خلاقانه نیست بلکه خیلی وقت ها توهین آمیز تلقی می شود، بهترین انتخاب همان  گل های سفید همیشگی است، گلایل، میخک،  شیپوری و...
تاج گل افتتاحیه مجلل
ارسال گل برای بیمار
طبیعی  است وقتی یکی از دوستان یا آشنایان‌تان در بستر بیماری است بخواهید به او  سری بزنید. اگر زمان کافی برای انتخاب گل مناسب ندارید کافی است سری به  فروشگاه آنلاین بزنید و یک دسته گل رنگارنگ به نشانه امید به زندگی و طراوت  به او هدیه دهید.
خرید تاج گل برای نمایشگاه تهران
هنگامی  که دوستانتان در رختخواب می خوابند وبه علت کسالت نمی توانند خانه را ترک  کنند دریافت یک سبد گل از طرف شما می تواند هدیه ای جذاب و روحیه بخش باشد.  فقط توجه داشته باشید گل‌هایی که سفارش می‌دهید زیادی عطر دار و آلرژی‌زا  نباشند که خطر ابتلا به عفونت و بیماری های تنفسی را افزایش می‌دهند. همیشه  قبل از ارسال گل با بیمارستان مشورت کنید تا ارسال گل برای بیمار مضر  نباشد.
تاج گل برای عرض تبریک
فرستادن گل‌های تبلیغاتی یا رویدادهای کاری
دلایل  بسیاری برای ارسال گل برای همکارها وجود دارد. تبریک به آنها برای ارتقاء  شغلی، جشن سالگرد مجموعه، یا حتی تشکر از یک همکار برای اجرای مناسب یک  پروژه. برای فرستادن گل به همکار بهتر است در مورد آنچه که ارسال می کنید،  محتاط باشید که کسی گل ها را به نشانه علاقه یا حتی آزار برداشت نکند، بهتر  است یادداشتی روی گل بگذارید و منظورتان را از فرستادن گل به خوبی مشخص  کنید.
شاخه گل
ارسال گل‌های رمانتیک
گل  رز قرمز برای بیان احساسات عاشقانه شما، همیشه کلاسیک است، اما بهترین  انتخاب این است که گل های مورد علاقه فرد موردنظر را انتخاب کنید. این به  مخاطب شما نشان می دهد که به او توجه می کنید و کوچکترین جزئیات  را در  رابطه عاطفی خود با او، در نظر می‌گیرید.
تاج گل ترحیم اصفهان
اگر  گلی که شریک شما دوست دارد نایاب است و یا پیدا کردنش خیلی سخت است  می‌توانید با مراجعه به بازارهای گل اینترنتی، گل مورد نظرتان را انتخاب  کنید و برای مخاطبتان ارسال کنید؛ این حرکت طبیعتا اعتبار عاشقانه خاصی  برای شما به همراه خواهد آورد.
تاج گل تبریک
 اگر  قصد دارید گل ها را به عنوان یک هدیه عاشقانه ارسال کنید، بهتر است آنها  را به یک مکان خصوصی مانند خانه یا پاتوق همیشگی ارسال کنید. ارسال گل به  مکان های عمومی مانند اداره ممکن است شریک عشقی شما را معذب کند و توجه  ناخواسته ای را در میان همکاران برای او به وجود آورد.
اگر مدت زمان  زیادی است که ازدواج کرده اید هر از چندگاهی، از بازارهای گل اینترنتی سبد  گلی سفارس دهید و آن را به آدرس منزل‌تان ارسال کنید؛ بی شک تاثیر بسیار  زیادی روی روند زندگی مشترک‌تان خواهد گذاشت.
تاج گل ختم
فرستادن گل‌ برای تولد یا تبریک یک روز خاص
اگر می خواهید سبد گلی را برای جشن تولد یا هر مناسبت دیگری سفارش دهید، موارد زیادی را باید در نظر بگیرید.
توجه داشته باشید که چه پیامی می‌خواهید ارسال کنید؟ برای دوست نزدیک‌تان گل می‌فرستید یا شریک احساسی تان؟
تاج گل برای نمایشگاه بین المللی
 گل‌های  قرمز یا گل‌های سنتی رمانتیک برای ولنتاین مناسب اند اما برای تبریک گفتن  به دوست یا همکار بهتر است سبد گلی از گل‌های متنوع یا رنگارنگ ارسال کنید  که پیام عاشقانه به همراه نداشته باشند و البته همانطور که در بالا ذکر شد،  بهتر است گل ها را به مکان خصوصی بفرستید ، نه محل کار یا دانشگاه!
تاج گل مراسم افتتاحیه
نکته  دیگری که باید در نظر گرفته شود شخصیت و مناسبات اجتماعی فردی است که  دارید برای او گل ارسال می‌کنید، شما برای تولد یک نوزاد جدید گل می‌فرستید  یا برای تبریک روز پدر به پدربزرگ‌تان؟ برای یک نوزاد جدید بهتر است  رنگ‌های گرم و زنده را برای جشن ورود به یک زندگی جدید ارسال کنید، حتی  می‌توانید بسته به والدین نوزاد و موضع آنها در مورد هنجارهای جنسیتی، یک  دسته گل آبی یا صورتی برای نوزاد تازه متولد شده ارسال کنید. اما برای  افراد مسن تر بهتر است گل‌هایی از رنگ‌های کم رنگ‌تر و آرامش بخش‎تر  استفاده کنید.

مفهوم گل های مخصوص مراسم ختم
تاج گل تسلیت
در  این مقاله ما در مورد انتخاب صحیح گل برای مراسم ختم صحبت می کنیم. درباره  استفاده درست هر گل در مناسبت های مختلف مثل مراسم ختم یا مراسم عقد و  عروسی و سایر مراسم های مناسبتی به نکات جالب و تخصصی درباره آن ها دقت  کنید.

تاج گل افتتاحیه
معنی  و مفهوم گل ها در همه فرهنگ های سراسر دنیا  تقریبا شبیه به هم است. گل ها  می توانند بیانگر احساسات درونی هر شخصی باشند، مثلا انتخاب گل (تاج گل،  سبد گل، دسته گل) با توجه به نوع و مناسبت آن متفاوت است.

در کشور  ما در بین مردم بیشترین گلی که برای مراسم ترحیم از آن استفاده می کنند گل  گلایل است. در صورتی که گل های متفاتی را با توجه به نوع رنگشان می توان  استفاده کرد و هیچ محدودیتی در انتخاب گل برای مراسم ترحیم وجود ندارد.
گل ترحیم
تاج گل لوکس
هر  گل بیانگر یک نوع احساس خاص می باشد، رنگ گل ها نیز تاثیر بسزایی در بیان  احساس دارند. توصیه می شود قبل از انتخاب گل برای مناسب های ختم، بهتر است  چند لحظه تامل کنید و به این نکته توجه کنید که چه نوع گلی می تواند بیانگر  احساس شما و متناسب با مراسم باشد.

تاج گل ترحیم ارزان
تعدادی از گل‌های مورد استفاده در تاج گل و  سبد گل مراسم ترحیم


گل گلایل
تاج گل ترحیم
نماد گل گلایل به یاد کسی بودن ، نماد احساس عمیق است. از این نوع گل بیشتر برای عرض تسلیت به متوفی استفاده می شود.

گل رز

گل  رز انواع مختلفی دارد و از رنگ های متنوعی نیز برخوردار است برای انتخاب  رنگ مناسب به چند نکته توجه کنید رز قرمز علاوه بر اینکه نماد عشق و دوست  داشتن است، ولی از این گل نیز می توانید برای مراسم ختم در تاج گل ختم  استفاده کنید، استفاده از رز سفید نماد معصومیت است، رز قرمز نماد غم است،  رز زرد نماد دوستی، رز صورتی برای مراسم ختم استفاده نمی شود.
قیمت شاخه گل
قیمت تاج گل ترحیم

عوامل  مختلفی بر روی  قیمت تاج گل ترحیم تاثیر می گذارند، عواملی مثل: نوع گلی  که انتخاب می کنید،تعداد گل های انتخابی، بزرگی و کوچکی تاج گل ترحیم.  ارکیده از گران قیمت ترین گل ها به حساب می آید و گل میخک از گل های ارزان  بازار به شمار می آید در مضمن هر چه تاج گل ترحیم پر گل تر باشد بر قیمت آن  تاثیر می گذارد. قیمت گل ها در فصل های مختلف متفاوت است مثلا فصل زمستان  چون تنوع گل کمتر است امکان دارد قیمت گل ها بیشتر باشد.
ارسال تاج گل
خرید تاج گل ترحیم ارزان و مناسب

    برای تسلی خاطر بازماندگان، بهتر است از یک تاج گل مناسب ختم و تسلیت یا سبد گل ترحیم استفاده کنید.
     در صورتی‌که به دلایلی مثل مشغله کاری، امکان شرکت در مراسم ختم را  نداشتید، بهتر است با ارسال تاج گل تسلیت به همراه یک کارت تسلیت در مراسم  ختم، تسلیت خود را ابراز کرده و اینگونه به خانواده عزادار احترام خود را  نشان دهید. با این کار احساس همدردی خود را به خانواده متوفی نشان میدهیم.
گل برای افتتاحیه مغازه

تاج گل ترحیم بهشت زهرا

مهم  است که بدانیم در تاج گل ترحیم چه گل‌هایی استفاده کنیم تا مناسب برای  شرایط آن روز باشد. با دانستن گل‌های مناسب و انواع تاج گل ترحیم، به سادگی  و بدون نیاز به صرف زمان بسیار، می توانید تاج گل ترحیم را انتخاب و  خریداری کنید.
خرید تاج گل
مهمترین  نکته‌ای که در انتخاب تاج گل تسلیت برای مراسم خاکسپاری و یادبود اهمیت  دارد استفاده از ترکیبی است که باعث ایجاد فضایی آرامش‌بخش گردد و فضای  درونی داغ دیدگان را به فضایی پر از آرامش و به دور از استرس تبدیل کند

همچنین  در تهیه تاج گل تسلیت باید شرایط طرف مقابلتان را هم در نظر بگیرید. اینکه  بازمانده شخص متوفی با شما چه نسبتی دارد. آیا با هم همکار هستید؟ یا  اینکه نسبت فامیلی دارید؟ و شاید از دوستان صمیمی همدیگر هستید. با توجه به  این موارد، تاج گل خود را انتخاب کنید.

تاج گل دوطبقه
گل‌های مناسب برای تاج گل ترحیم

در  انتخاب گل برای تاج گل ترحیم بهتر است از گل‌هایی استفاده کنید که  ماندگاری بیشتری دارند. در تاج گل عزادارای معمولا از گل‌های زیر بیشتر  استفاده می شود:

    گل گلایل که از گل‌های رایج در تاج گل ترحیم  بوده و نماد همدردی و عرض تسلیت است. گل گلایل در بیشتر سبد گل‌ها و تاج گل  استفاده می شود. گلایل به دلیل اینکه ظاهر انبوه و پر گلی دارد در تاج  گل‌های ترحیم استفاده میشود.
    گل مریم که نشان از پاکی و صداقت دارد.
سفارش تاج گل
     گل داوودی که با توجه به قیمت مناسب و زیبایی آن، در تاج گل‌ بسیار  استفاده می شود. گل داوودی سفید مناسب برای نشان دادن غم استفاده می شود و  پاکی را می رساند. معمولا ترکیب تاج گل داوودی و گلایل، انتخاب زیبا و  باشکوهی را رقم می‌زند.
    گل آنتوریوم از جهت اینکه شکوه و جلوه  زیبایی به تاج گل می دهد استفاده می شود. قیمت گل آنتوریوم معمولا نسبت به  گل‌های دیگر بالاتر بوده و در رنگ‌های قرمز، صورتی و سفید استفاده می شود.
    گل لیلیوم یکی دیگر از گل‌های پرکاربرد در تاج گل تسلیت است که نشان از احترام برای روح از دست رفته دارد.
     گل رز، که از گل‌های زیبا و جذاب است هم در مراسم شادی به کار می رود و هم  در مراسم‌های ترحیم و یادبود. گل رز سفید در تاج گل‌های تسلیت کاربرد  زیادی دارد و میتوان آن را با گل‌هایی مانند لیلیوم ترکیب کرد.
تاج گل یک طبقه
     و گل‌های دیگری مانند ژربرا، شب بو و… که بنابر سلیقه تزئین‌کار و بودجه  شما، در تاج گل ترحیم استفاده می شود. میتوان از ترکیب رنگ‌های آرامش بخش  برای تزئین تاج گل استفاده کرد.

 سفارش تاج گل ترحیم در شهرهایی مانند اصفهان، کرج و تهران
سفارش آنلاین گل
دیگر  خرید تاج گل به سختی گذشته نیست. برای سفارش تاج گل ترحیم می توانید به  بخش تاج گل وبسایت اینترنت گل مراجعه کرده و مطابق با بودجه و سلیقه خود،  محصول مورد نظرتان را انتخاب کنید. سفارش تاج گل عزاداری در اکثر شهرهای  ایران مانند تهران، اصفهان و کرج به راحتی امکان پذیر بوده و به چندین روش  خرید آن انجام می شود؛ مانند: مراجعه به بازار گل هر شهر (به طور مثال  بازار گل شهید محلاتی در تهران)، گلفروشی‌های سطح شهر و روش راحت و ارزانِ  آن، رجوع به گلفروشی‌های آنلاین است.
تاج گل براي افتتاحيه
سفارش  تاج گل یادبود موضوعی است که باید در بکار بردن نوع گل‌ دقت کافی داشته  باشید چرا که گل‌ها و رنگ‌های متنوع آنها احساس‌های متفاوتی را در درون  انسان‌ها ایجاد می کند. برای همین تاج گل یادبود شما باید شامل دسته‌ای از  گل‌های مناسب برای چنین مراسمی باشد تا به خوبی پیام و احساس شما را به  مخاطبتان برساند.
تاج گل اصفهان

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

عالیه
صادرات سنگ

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

عالیه
بازاریابی در کردستان عراق

----------


## instagold100

تاثیر 
خرید پیج اینستاگرام در کار شما  چیست ؟


شما یک شرکت یا فروشگاه بزرگ  در کشورهستید امروزه با گسترده شدن شبکه های اجتماعی و پیشرفت الکترونیک شما هم باید به رقابت با دیگران بپردازید با خرید یک پیج اینستاگرام می توانید محصولات خود و یا شرکت خود را در شبکه های اجتماعی برای دیگران معرفی کنید می توانید محصولات جدید و خبرهای جدید در مورد کار خود را در صفحات اجتماعی به نمایش بگذارید


چرا پیج اینستاگرام  بخریم ؟


قیمت ارزان و مناسب پیج اینستاگرام برای شما مشتریان عزیز


تحویل سریع و آسان پس از خرید


 عموم افراد اغلب دارای صفحات اجتماعی شخصی می باشند


بیش از 20 میلیون کاربر فعال ایرانی در اینستاگرام 


بیش از 80000 میلیون کاربر فعال در کل دنیا در اینستاکرام


ارزان ترین ساده ترین و مطمئن ترین راه برند سازی 


دسترسی سریع و راحت برای گذاشتن مطالب در پیج اینستاگرام خریداری شده  


اشتراک گذاشتن محصولات ومعرفی کار خود در شبکه های اجتماعی


پرداخت شما از طریق 3 درگاه پرداخت امن بانکی پرداخت الکترونیک پارسیان , به پرداخت ملت ، درگاه پرداخت بانک سامان انجام میشود


 پس ار اتمام خرید و پرداخت برای شما فاکتور صادره شده و به ایمیل شما ارسال میشود تمامی پرداخت ها قابل پیگیری است و ثبت میشوند


سیستم پرداخت الکترونیک پارسیان , به پرداخت ملت  ، درگاه پرداخت بانک سامان تمامی کارت های عضو شتاب را پشتیبانی میکند





در صورت که می خواهید یک پیج اینستاگرام خوب داشته باشید حتما سایت اینستاگلد را کامل بررسی نمایید

----------


## iraqiranbiz.com

صادرات ماکارانی

----------


## sorenacloud

عالی

buy telegram subscribers

----------


## betons

وسایل اسباب کشی

وسایل بسته بندی

کارتن اداری

کارتن اسباب کشی

کارتن ضخیم

----------


## betons

حصارکشی

داربست انگور

فنس کشی

تیرچه داربستی

قیمت تیرچه داربستی

هزینه داربست کردن باغ انگور

----------


## baghery.mahdi

*Increase telegram member channel*What are the ways to increase channel members ?
Increase telegram member channel : In general, there are certain ways to increase the channel member, and in general, the channel member is divided into two categories: fake members and real members , each of which is divided into different categories, which we will fully describe in the following.
fake Member : At the moment I am writing this article, there are 2 types of fake members.
Ordinary fake member
Fick member without shedding
A normal fake member is of high quality but has a drop and the rate of drop is about 10 to 20%, but a fake member without a drop, as its name implies, is without a drop and has a very high quality. Of course, the word “no drop” can be misleading, “no drop” means a drop that is not done by the members themselves, but Telegram is very opposed to the issue of fake members and is constantly updating its algorithms to identify these types of members and may At intervals it can identify and delete even members with a name without loss.

https://buy-member.com



*نمایندگی سمعک یونیترون در تهران*مجموعه آویتا نمایندگی سمعک یونیترون در تهران و سراسر ایران می باشد. مجموعه کلینیک های آویتا با داشتن بیش از ۱۰ نمایندگی فروش فعال در سراسر کشور آماده ازائه تمامی خدمات شنوایی سنجی و فروش انواع سمعک در سراسر تهران و ایران می باشد.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر و در اختیار داشتن اطلاعات نمایندگی های کلینیک های آویتا می توانید بصورت مستقیم با ما در ارتباط باشید.
۰۹۱۲۶۴۵۳۲۲۰
*نمایندگی رسمی فروش سمعک یونیترون در ایران*شما عزیزان با خرید مستقیم از نمایندگی های فعال ما می توانید با بهترین قیمت سمعک یونیترون را دریافت نمایید همچنین از اصل بودن سمعک نیز کاملا مطمئن هستید. پس برای خرید انواع سمعک های یونیترون در ایران بصورت مستقیم با نمایندگی فروش انواع سمعک های یونیترون یعنی مجموعه آویتا در ارتباط باشید.
*خرید سمعک یونیترون*سمعک یونیترون یکی از برند های معتبر در دنیا برای تولید محصولات شنوایی می باشد، مجموعه آویتا با این برند بصورت مستقیم کار می کند و شما عزیزان می توانید هر کدام از محصولات مورد نیاز خود را از طریق مجموعه کلینیک های ما خریداری کنید.
البته لازم بذکر است که بدلیل مشکلات بوجود آمده در واردات مستقیم از دیگر کشور ها ممکن است در آینده برای فروش این برند به مشکل بخوریم ولی در حال حاضر هیچ مشکلی وجود ندارد.
*لیست قیمت سمعک یونیترون*همان طور که می دانید تمامی محصولات شنوایی وارداتی هستند و قیمت این محصولات کاملا به ارز بستگی دارد، به دلیل ثابت نبودن قیمت ارز در کشور این محصولات نیز قیمت ثابتی ندارند و شما عزیزان برای اطلاع دقیق از قیمت سمعک ها میبایست با ما در تماس باشید تا قیمت روز سمعک ها را به اطلاع شما برسانیم.
*قیمت سمعک یونیترون*برای اطلاع دقیق از انواع مدل سمعک یونیترون و همچنین قیمت میبایست بصورت مستقیم با ما در تماس باشید، همان طور که می دانید هر نوع سمعکی برای یه طول موج شنوایی مناسب است به همین دلیل دکتر متخصص بعد از مشاهده تست شنوایی سنجی بیمار می تواند بهترین توصیه را برای بیمار بکند که حتی چه برند سمعکی استفاده کند.
*سمعک یونیترون ۳۶۰*عرضه مستقیم انواع سمعک های یونیترون نسبت به مقدار کم شنوایی بیمار میبایست خریداری شود به همین دلیل معمولا نوع سمعک را پزشک برای بیمار تجویز می کند و برای تنظیم شدن سمعک در هنگام خریداری میبایست خود بیمار و یا نوار گوش بیمار را به محل یکی از کلینیک های ما بیاورید تا سمعک مورد نظر برای آن مقدار کم شنوایی تنظیم شود.
*قیمت سمعک*Subscriber booster app

new ability added in latest version, u can earn free coins with view ads and then u can got free telegram members 40 per day.

this app only for Telegram Channel and Group members

for using this app u must register in app first,

we store only your email and phone number(optional) for contact u in emergency ( problem in orders ) activites

Feature
- Member adder for channels
- Increase members for groups
- Increase view for posts
- u can take 1 time free members for demo

how to use
first login
- or register

after login u see 1 tab

Telegram tab, include channel members, group members and view posts

u can buy coins and buy channel or group members

all orders will be completed maximum in 24 hours


attention, after send order do not change your ID and your page or channel mist set on public

This app is not affiliated with Telegram , we not branch of this app

for more information u can contact with us : develop.armenllc@gmail.com

----------


## tamdahande

چه خاموش کننده ای برای منزل مناسبه
استابلایزرهای گوشتی

----------

